# NEW! ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) 2.1 RC5



## 1usmus

*ClockTuner for Ryzen 2.1 RC5*

CTR (ClockTuner for Ryzen) software allows each user to customize the system with maximum energy efficiency. In this case, CTR is fully automated and does not limit the user in actions. The program has a kind of artificial intelligence, which will help in any situation, and the protection system will monitor each step so that your components were not exposed to danger. CTR is compatible with all motherboards on the AM4 socket, despite the artificial limitations of AMD. As for conditions, it is probably one thing - the processor should be based on Zen 2 and Zen 3 architecture.











The main principle of this software is to evaluate the quality of each CCX and adjust the frequencies individually. Prime95 with a number of special presets assesses the stability of each CCX. A step-by-step frequency algorithm with multiple rules allows you to select the most stable frequency for all CCXes simultaneously without disturbing the energy balance between the CCX. CTR also contains a plug-in (optional) test package Cinebench R20 from Maxon, which will evaluate the results of the tuning.










*___*


*STATS ZEN 2 :*

*THREADRIPPER >> CTR STATS STRX
RYZEN 9 >> CTR STATS CCX1-4
RYZEN 7 >> CTR STATS CCX1-2 HI
RYZEN 5 >> CTR STATS CCX1-2 MID
RYZEN 5 & 3 >> **CTR STATS CCX1-2 LO*

*STATS ZEN 3 :*

*RYZEN 9 >> CTR STATS CCX1-2
RYZEN 7 >> CTR STATS CCX1 HI*
*RYZEN 5 >> CTR STATS CCX1 MID


___

GUIDE:*



Spoiler: English












ClockTuner v2.1 for Ryzen (CTR) Guide


In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen version 2.1, a helpful tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, ZEN3, and Ryzen 3000/5000 performance.... Introduction




www.guru3d.com










Spoiler: German












Neu: Clock Tuner for Ryzen 2.1 Light Release - Features im Überblick, Test und Download | igor´sLAB


Da der Autor Yuri Bubliy (1usmus) sein Softwaretool CTR nach der Veröffentlichung des Nachfolgers "Project Hydra" bereits EOL gesetzt hat und auch keinen weiteren Suport anbietet…




www.igorslab.de










Spoiler: French



https://overclocking.com/tutoriel-clock-tuner-for-ryzen-version-2-0/



*___

VIDEO:*



Spoiler















*___

TIPS AND TRICKS:

* Do not use the browser, your favorite game, the kitchen combine or any other application while CTR is running( tunning process).*
** Run the program as an administrator. Always. *
** Anti-cheat can block CTR. 
* Sometimes it happens that the OS corrupts CTR configuration file and the application no longer wants to start. This little program will allow you to get rid of the corrupted file. 





CTR CONFIG CLEANER.zip







drive.google.com





___

DOWNLOAD:*









Clock Tuner for AMD Ryzen CTR (2.1 Beta 5) Download


ClockTuner is an AMD Ryzen overclocking utility that lets you fine-tune and maximize overclocking potential on AMD Ryzen processors. The supported CP




www.techpowerup.com












ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 Download


Download ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), Guru3D is the official download partner for this handy utility that can possibly boost ZEN2 processor performance on your PC....




www.guru3d.com












Der ultimative ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) – Offizielle Downloadseite | Update Version 1.1 Beta 7 | igor´sLAB


Die Veröffentlichung des lang erwarteten Projekts ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), ein Projekt, das die Leistung von Systemen auf der Basis von Ryzen-Prozessoren mit der Zen2-Mikroarchitektur deutlich…




www.igorslab.de






*VIRUSTOTAL REPORT*

https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file...59822b7026f601d03afa0f18bd13c78d9a9/detection


----------



## mongoled

Looks like everyone is asleep

 

Will have a play, thanks for supporting AMD and the community


----------



## Jackscleaner

Thank you very much for all the hard work! I'm really excited to try it out and compare the results with my manual OC, i hope you have a nice day


----------



## Desolutional

Very good news for Ryzen owners. It's like OC Scanner, but for Ryzen.


----------



## PraiseKek

Nice, awesome work!


----------



## Farih

Cant wait to download it


----------



## Xaer

Looking forward to test it on my 3700x


----------



## g00s3y

Awesome, can't wait to use it


----------



## Mx King Sniper

Oh my, thank you. Waiting for link


----------



## Yuke

Nice, thanks for the work.

I recently got my undervolt/PBO settings working 24/7 on my 3800x, so i'll wait for now to see what other people can achieve with it.


----------



## Carbonic

This looks great, will give it a go on my 3900X + MSI MEG x570 Unify machine


----------



## Ark-07

Been watching this like a hawk cant wait


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Cant wait to try it with my 3900 non X.


----------



## CoD511

Been waiting to try this with my 3900X, a lot of appreciation for your work 1usmus.


----------



## Ark-07

Yuke said:


> Nice, thanks for the work.
> 
> I recently got my undervolt/PBO settings working 24/7 on my 3800x, so i'll wait for now to see what other people can achieve with it.


what are your pbo settings?


----------



## dwolvin

My current (1700x) is to old to use this, but it's certainly another reason to upgrade! I bet this and a good waterblock make a great pair...


----------



## Delphi

How does this do with single core boost? Or lightly threaded loads? Looks promising with multi core loads that's for sure.


----------



## criminal

1usmus said:


> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SNIP
> 
> 
> 
> ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0 beta (build r)
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SNIP
> 
> 
> 
> CTR (ClockTuner for Ryzen) software allows each user to customize the system with maximum energy efficiency. In this case, CTR is fully automated and does not limit the user in actions. The program has a kind of artificial intelligence, which will help in any situation, and the protection system will monitor each step so that your components were not exposed to danger. CTR is compatible with all motherboards on the AM4 socket, despite the artificial limitations of AMD. As for conditions, it is probably one thing - the processor should be based on Zen 2 architecture.
> 
> View attachment 2460337
> 
> 
> The main principle of this software is to evaluate the quality of each CCX and adjust the frequencies individually. Prime95 with a number of special presets assesses the stability of each CCX. A step-by-step frequency algorithm with multiple rules allows you to select the most stable frequency for all CCXes simultaneously without disturbing the energy balance between the CCX. CTR also contains a plug-in (optional) test package Cinebench R20 from Maxon, which will evaluate the results of the tuning.
> 
> View attachment 2460338
> 
> 
> *___
> 
> Guide:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) Guide by 1USMUS
> 
> 
> In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen, a handy tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, Ryzen 3000 performance.... Introduction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *___
> 
> Video:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *___
> 
> Download:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 Download
> 
> 
> Download ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), Guru3D is the official download partner for this handy utility that can possibly boost ZEN2 processor performance on your PC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other mirrors will be available soon!


Awesome! Been waiting for this!


----------



## Carbonic

AMD AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.1.0.0 was just released. Is this software tested with this?
(and yes I know it says 1.0.0.4 and higher is supported but that doesn't mean a new bios could not, not work)


----------



## pills85

Links are down ;(
Is the site overloaded or was it pulled back?
I'd love to try it out!


----------



## 1usmus

Carbonic said:


> AMD AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.1.0.0 was just released. Is this software tested with this?
> (and yes I know it says 1.0.0.4 and higher is supported but that doesn't mean a new bios could not, not work)


It has not been checked yet, only last night the first alpha versions of bios appeared.


----------



## Carbonic

1usmus said:


> It has not been checked yet, only last night the first alpha versions of bios appeared.


Perfectly understandable. Guess I will hold off on the beta bios for my X570 Unify.


----------



## Jouska

Diagnostic button seems to give some weird results...



Spoiler: log






Code:


***ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0r by 1usmus***
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor (870F10)
Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MPG X570 GAMING PLUS (MS-7C37)
BIOS ver. A.A0 SMU ver. 46.64.00
DRAM speed 3800 MHz
09/29/2020 19:50:39


AVX light mode
Cycle time: 30000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1  Quality 127  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2  Quality 116  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
Stress test started!  09/29/2020 19:50:57
CPU Vdroop: 0.5 %  CPU Temperature: 66.9°
There is a need to reduce LLC!
SOC SVI2 1.087
Thread# 13 fall down, usage 9.1%
Stress test stopped!  09/29/2020 19:51:01

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1231 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.29
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor - Platinum sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 6525 MHz
Reference voltage: 1275 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: 6350 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
AVX light mode
Cycle time: 30000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1  Quality 127  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2  Quality 116  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
Stress test started!  09/29/2020 19:51:05
CPU Vdroop: 1.1 %  CPU Temperature: 64.5°
SOC SVI2 1.087
Thread# 13 fall down, usage 67.6%
Stress test stopped!  09/29/2020 19:51:08

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1231 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.29
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor - Bronze sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: -5450 MHz
Reference voltage: 1275 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: -5650 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
AVX light mode
Cycle time: 30000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1  Quality 127  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2  Quality 116  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
Stress test started!  09/29/2020 19:51:11
CPU Vdroop: 0.5 %  CPU Temperature: 64.5°
There is a need to reduce LLC!
SOC SVI2 1.087
Thread# 13 fall down, usage 50%
Stress test stopped!  09/29/2020 19:51:15

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1231 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.29
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor - Bronze sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: -12005450 MHz
Reference voltage: 1275 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: -12005650 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
AVX Light mode
Cycle time: 240000 ms
Reference frequency: -12005450 MHz
CCX delta: 25 MHz
Reference voltage: 1275 mV
Target voltage: 1275 mV


Wrong reference frequency!
Cinebench 20 started
Cinebench 20 finished with result: 3453
Voltage: 1.341 V  PPT: 85.3 W  Temperature: 70°
AVX light mode
Cycle time: 30000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1  Quality 127  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2  Quality 116  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
Stress test started!  09/29/2020 19:54:49
CPU Vdroop: 1.1 %  CPU Temperature: 66.6°
SOC SVI2 1.087
Thread# 13 fall down, usage 91.2%
Stress test stopped!  09/29/2020 19:54:52

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1231 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.29
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor - Bronze sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: -12012005450 MHz
Reference voltage: 1275 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: -12012005650 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
AVX light mode
Cycle time: 30000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1  Quality 127  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2  Quality 116  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
Stress test started!  09/29/2020 19:55:05
CPU Vdroop: 1.1 %  CPU Temperature: 64.5°
SOC SVI2 1.087
Thread# 13 fall down, usage 78.8%
Stress test stopped!  09/29/2020 19:55:09

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1231 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.29
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor - Bronze sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: -12012012005450 MHz
Reference voltage: 1275 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: -12012012005650 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
AVX light mode
Cycle time: 30000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1  Quality 127  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2  Quality 116  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
Stress test started!  09/29/2020 19:55:12
CPU Vdroop: 1.1 %  CPU Temperature: 66.3°
SOC SVI2 1.087
Thread# 13 fall down, usage 51.5%
Stress test stopped!  09/29/2020 19:55:16

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1231 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.29
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor - Bronze sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: -1.20120120120055E+16 MHz
Reference voltage: 1275 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: -1.20120120120057E+16 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
AVX light mode
Cycle time: 30000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1  Quality 127  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2  Quality 116  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
Stress test started!  09/29/2020 19:55:19
CPU Vdroop: 1.1 %  CPU Temperature: 64.9°
SOC SVI2 1.087
Thread# 13 fall down, usage 42.4%
Stress test stopped!  09/29/2020 19:55:22

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1231 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.29
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor - Bronze sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: -1.2012012012012E+19 MHz
Reference voltage: 1275 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: -1.2012012012012E+19 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
AVX light mode
Cycle time: 30000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1  Quality 127  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2  Quality 116  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
Stress test started!  09/29/2020 19:55:35
CPU Vdroop: 1.1 %  CPU Temperature: 67.3°
SOC SVI2 1.087
Thread# 13 fall down, usage 40.6%
Stress test stopped!  09/29/2020 19:55:38

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1231 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.29
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor - Bronze sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: -1.2012012012012E+22 MHz
Reference voltage: 1275 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: -1.2012012012012E+22 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
AVX light mode
Cycle time: 30000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1  Quality 127  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2  Quality 116  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
Stress test started!  09/29/2020 20:01:58
CPU Vdroop: 1.1 %  CPU Temperature: 66.8°
SOC SVI2 1.087
Thread# 13 fall down, usage 36.4%
Stress test stopped!  09/29/2020 20:02:02

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1231 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.29
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor - Bronze sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: -1.2012012012012E+25 MHz
Reference voltage: 1275 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: -1.2012012012012E+25 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV


----------



## Blueduck3285

I would love this tool for the R7 4800H!


----------



## Sphex_

Decided to give this a shot on my lunch break. I haven't gotten passed using the "Diagnostic" portion because it spits out absurd values:


Spoiler: Diagnostic Log






Code:


Step# 1
Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1200 mV
Stress test started!  09/29/2020 13:33:26
CPU Vdroop: 2.6 %  CPU Temperature: 49.9°
There is a need to increase LLC!
SOC SVI2 1.081
Thread# 17 fall down, usage 78.8%
Stress test stopped!  09/29/2020 13:33:30

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1206 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.36
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor - Platinum sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 6525 MHz
Reference voltage: 1275 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: 6350 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV





Not sure if I want to move forward at this point. All BIOS values are set correctly. Ryzen Master installed and running, CTR running as administrator.


----------



## BulletSponge

Subbed!


----------



## Yuke

Ark-07 said:


> what are your pbo settings?


I don't want to derail his thread. 

Here are the stats, for more questions you can ask via PM or in the EDC/PBO thread: EDC = 1, PBO TURBO BOOST


Power Supply Idle Mode: Typical
C-State Control: Enabled
AMD CnQ: Disabled
CPU-Voltage: -0.03125
CPU-LLC: High
CPU-VCore Protection: 400mV
CPU-VCORE SOC Protection: 400mV
CPU Vcore Current Protection: Extreme
PWM Phase Control: Extreme
EDC=1, TDC = 0, PPT = 0
Skalar: 5
Overdrive: +200Mhz


----------



## Dollar

So the bins are Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum? 

My chip is silver, RIP


----------



## WinterPhoenix

Having similar problems as @Sphex_ . Most of the time just hitting Diagnostic will crash the machine straight out (freeze, black screen, then reboot).

When it doesn't crash, it spits out completely wrong values:


Spoiler: CTR Log



*ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0r by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor (870F10)
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING
BIOS ver. 5603 SMU ver. 46.62.00
DRAM speed 3600 MHz
09/29/2020 14:05:04


AVX light mode
Cycle time: 30000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1200 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1 Quality 122 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1200 mV
CCX2 Quality 137 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1200 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1200 mV
Stress test started! 09/29/2020 14:05:08
CPU Vdroop: 0 % CPU Temperature: 47.5?
There is a need to reduce LLC!
SOC SVI2 1.087
Thread# 17 fall down, usage 0%

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1206 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.36
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor - Platinum sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 6525 MHz
Reference voltage: 1275 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: 6350 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV



Some extra info that might be helpful:


Spoiler: System Specs / UEFI Settings



*System Specs*
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3700X
Motherboard: ASUS ROG STRIX 470-F GAMING, BIOS ver. 5603, AGESA 1.0.0.6
RAM: G.SKILL F4-3600C19D-32GVRB @ 3600MHz, 1.35V, 18-20-20-40 (I've tried with CL19, same results)
GPU: AMD Radeon 5700XT
OS: Windows 10 Version 1909 (Build 18363.1082)

*UEFI Settings*
CPU Voltage: Auto
CPU Multiplier: Auto
SVM: Disabled
VDDCR CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 3 (tried Level 4 and seems even less stable)
VDDCR CPU Current Capability: 100%
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control: Standard
VDDCR SOC Load-line Calibration: Auto
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control : Standard



Sometimes even having CTR or Ryzen Master open for a little while will crash it. Not sure where to go from here, any tips would be fantastic.

Thanks for the awesome work!


----------



## pills85

Dollar said:


> So the bins are Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum?
> 
> My chip is silver, RIP


3600X Bronze here.
With that silicon quality, the tool can't do much.

But that's ok, soon the 3600X will get replaced with a 5900X.


----------



## MesonMax

Nevermind


----------



## Sphex_

MesonMax said:


> "There is a need to reduce LLC!" I can't figure this one out. Either way I change the LLC I still get this message. MSI B550 Tomahawk, r5 3600, Teamgroup Nighthawk 3200 16g.


We're being told to ignore those Vdroop messages for now.


----------



## rares495

pills85 said:


> 3600X Bronze here.
> With that silicon quality, the tool can't do much.
> 
> But that's ok, soon the 3600X will get replaced with a 5900X.


Where can i find the bronze thingy? Is it the diagnosis?

EDIT: Found it. Gold sample. Not bad. CTR ended up setting 4450/4425. I think I can squeeze out more manually.


----------



## Ortonic

Doesn't work for me.
Every time I press the Diagnostic button I get BSOD.

I tried with my OC'd RAM from 3200 to 3533, with 2 XMP profiles and in stock 2400.

I also tried with default bios options.
I only set *CPU Loadline Calibration Control* and *CPU NB Loadline Calibration Control* to *Mode 3* (there are 8 modes).



http://imgur.com/a/TJGFfdB


Result is always the same - BSOD.

My config:
Windows x64 1909
Ryzen 3600
MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (latest bios - 7B85v1C, 2020-06-15)
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 MHz CL16 2x8GB


----------



## drkCrix

With my X570 Tomahawk and 3900x (silver bin) it set 43,43.5,42.75 and 42.50 for the CCX values

Only issue I saw was with the Vdroop nag line saying that it was at 0.5% and needed to be lowered (assuming that it wants to see Vdroop of around 1%)

Cheers and thanks for the tool!

Chris


----------



## HatchetEgg

Well I can't complain at that

Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.29
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor - Platinum sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 6525 MHz
Reference voltage: 1275 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: 6350 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV

Looking forward to the hotfix for CTR


----------



## PJVol

Lol...


Spoiler: Test result














I thought it is "Aluminum"...


----------



## Jdpurvis

Silver 3900x, in ASUS TUF-Gaming x570 plus (WIFI), 64 GB RAM, latest Win, BIos, etc. Used LLC4, but diagnostics said to reduce it. Crash to black screen and reboot at 4300/4225 - x2. Baseline CB20 with "optimized bios settings" was ~6700. I had managed to get up to CB 7400 with manual settings. Have gone back to that, and will await further software development before trying again. Worth a try, though.


----------



## Carbonic

So I tried my 3900X on a MSI MEG X570 Unify.
About 10% more performance at around the same power it seems like which is nice.
Silver sample which is typical my luck.

















It seems the app have to load on boot to apply the profile and if you stop the autoloading the profile seems to be gone. This makes it impossible to turn it off and then turn on again easily. Makes it really hard do any gaming benchmarks for example.
Lastly, any reason why this app should not be used for daily driving pcs?


----------



## leandrolnh

Well the program is hitting hard here, I'm getting reboot every time I hit Diagnostic.

Tried to dial down the memory/IF OC from 3733 to 3200 to no avail.

Before the last reboot I got step 16 completed:



> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1085 mV
> Stress test started! 09/29/2020 17:46:34
> CPU Vdroop: 1.1 % CPU Temperature: 66.7º
> Stress test stopped! 09/29/2020 17:47:09


Looking at Event Viewer I'm getting WHEA errors, like this:



> Erro de hardware fatal.
> 
> Relatado pelo componente: Núcleo do Processador
> Origem do Erro: Machine Check Exception
> Tipo de Erro: Cache Hierarchy Error
> ID do Processador: 1


----------



## Yuke

I am also rebooting while doing diagnostics.

LLC Turbo like it says in the guide
Auto Voltages


----------



## Dollar

To the people who are crashing during the diagnostic test

"Bad processor sample. I will provide a hotfix tomorrow. " -1usmus

Maybe you lost the silicon lottery.


----------



## sigfan86

Currently at step 45 of diagnostic....
R5 3600
Msi x570 pro carbon 
Ref voltage 1250
Ref freq 4075
Still waiting for it to complete. 
How low can it go.... haha


----------



## Yuke

Dollar said:


> To the people who are crashing during the diagnostic test
> 
> "Bad processor sample. I will provide a hotfix tomorrow. " -1usmus
> 
> Maybe you lost the silicon lottery.


Well. I already knew this since day1 after needing 1.46V to boot a 4.4Ghz OC...its a ****ing miracle how my CPU performs with PBO2 and EDC fix.


----------



## Kildar

I have LLC set to 3 as recommended and I'm getting a message that "There is a need to reduce LLC".


----------



## Sergiomahecha3

Pls help me, 

in the benchmark part it does not show me, any solution?


----------



## Carbonic

Sergiomahecha3 said:


> Pls help me,
> 
> in the benchmark part it does not show me, any solution?
> View attachment 2460396


You need to actually save and apply the profile for it to have generated benchmarks.


----------



## Yuke

Oh, well. Guess ill join in again after getting a Zen3 refresh. Tool low tier set my 3800x to 4200/4250Mhz...

Best results with EDC1 Bug and yes its a 24/7 stable build:


----------



## Carbonic

Yuke said:


> Oh, well. Guess ill join in again after getting a Zen3 refresh. Tool low tier set my 3800x to 4200/4250Mhz...
> 
> Best results with EDC1 Bug and yes its a 24/7 stable build:
> 
> View attachment 2460398


4200/4250 seems perfectly fine speed for that CPU for an all core per CCX initial overclock at what is probably a lower power consumption. Did you actually read the part of the guide that tells about how to further overclock after the initial result?


----------



## leoxtxt

3900X / C8F / Liquid Freezer II 360mm

*Default settings:*










*CTR:*










*PBO Fmax Enhancer (BIOS 0039):








*


----------



## Yuke

Carbonic said:


> 4200/4250 seems perfectly fine speed for that CPU for an all core per CCX initial overclock at what is probably a lower power consumption. Did you actually read the part of the guide that tells about how to further overclock after the initial result?


Im good. Im doing 4200Mhz in P95 with my PBO/EDC settings and 4350-4400 in CB20...not gonna bother with the tool as long as my silicon is considered "sub-bronze".


----------



## MathiasTheOne

So, I have a couple of questions. 
1. how long did your run through of ctr take?
2. cb20 doesnt seem to run and just boots me to the website. is that normal?
3.i also can't click initial frequency smart offset, is that normal?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Do I need to increase PPT/EDC/TDC in BIOS? My CPU is only 65W, 3900


----------



## Dr. Vodka

3900x + C6H (7901) + TRUE Spirit 140 Power



Code:


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.77
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor - Gold sample

Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 4350 MHz
Reference voltage: 1250 mV

Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: 4150 MHz
Reference voltage: 1150 mV

CCX1 Quality 156 Frequency 4375MHz Voltage 1250mV OC=
CCX2 Quality 145 Frequency 4375MHz Voltage 1250mV OC=
CCX3 Quality 134 Frequency 4350MHz Voltage 1250mV OC=
CCX4 Quality 122 Frequency 4325MHz Voltage 1250mV OC=


I'll have to validate with some stress testing, but awesome results. These are the best results I can get on my C6H, with the following VRM settings:

LLC3
Phases set to standard
Fixed switching frequency, 400KHz
100% current limits
Measured vdroop is always around 0.5-1% and the SVI2 TFN vcore measurement is dead on ~1.24v as expected, similar behavior to requested VID and actual SVI2 TFN vcore on default boosting behavior. 

Other settings either crash during the diagnostics or rate the CPU as a bronze sample. For all of you experiencing crashes, you'll probably have to do some poking around your VRM settings to stabilize now that the CPU doesn't have its boost algorithm handling things.... apart from upcoming fixes from 1usmus.


Results vs stock boosting and a -0.1v undervolt. CPPC and CPPC preferred cores are forced on:

CB R20 went from ~7200-7300 points to ~7800
CPU-z multi went from ~8300-8400 to ~8800
CPU-z single obviously dropped from ~560 to ~540
My 3900x boosts nicely as it is with an undervolt, so I don't see myself using the manual settings, but it's good to know my CPU's limits at a safe fixed voltage, finding this information manually would've taken a long time.


----------



## apmckz

I'm following the guide. I've set LLC to level 3 for my MSI B450 Mortar Max motherboard as per the guide, but when I'm running the diagnostic each step tells me there's a need to increase LLC. Any advice as to what I should set it to?

Edit - I see on the last page we should ignore those messages for now, although most people seem to be having the opposite (reduce LLC) to me.


----------



## MZWiZard

After some trial and error, I found that max core voltage I could apply was 1.35V, which led to the following result:









I'm not after max efficiency, but a good clock at reasonable watts. I am happy with the results. Btw. it mattered a lot to have my load line calibration to level 3, though program complained. Otherwise my stability was out the window.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

CB20 is failing for me after it finds max OC. Anything I can do about it? Increase stress test?


----------



## damric

Ok so I loaded default bios settings, max fans, disabled svm, then I let the diagnostic do its thing. Funny it decided 4.2GHz 1.25v was the optimal setting...exactly what I had my all-core set to in the first place so I reloaded my 24/7 oc profile.


----------



## warpuck

I have noticed each Bios change results in a need to retune CPU speed settings from the last one. I had to remove 50 Mhz of CPU speed and adjust voltages to remain stable with a R 5 1600. But going from 3850 to 3800 is not all that bad.


----------



## Sphex_

warpuck said:


> I have noticed each Bios change results in a need to retune CPU speed settings from the last one. I had to remove 50 Mhz of CPU speed and adjust voltages to remain stable with a R 5 1600. But going from 3850 to 3800 is not all that bad.


This actually isn't compatible with your CPU, so. Nice job, I guess? lol


----------



## MikeS3000

Neat program, but so far not very reliable beyond 1.25v. The settings it found at 1.25v are about equal to multi-core with the EDC bug at 12, but single core drops quite a bit. When I let the software find the best clocks at 1.325v CB20 just crashes instantly so not stable at all.


----------



## PopReference

Good stuff spent some time going through some settings and it does get better results then the best PBO I could get myself:
3700x
gigabyte x570 master
LLC: Standard


----------



## braincracking

Can't wait to give this a try, just not on my work computer as I need virtualization


----------



## SodaRainbow

Thanks for your great work!
I have some questions about PBO. Do I need to disable PBO before using CTR?


----------



## 8800GT

Would it still be worth trying this program on my decent 3900x? Currently running 4.5ghz all core @ 1.3v w/LLC 4


----------



## Hitman82

Wondering what cooler are you using to get 4.5 Ghz all core, my 3900x can do a max stable 4.25 Ghz all core @ 1.3v on Cooler Master ML360R.


8800GT said:


> Would it still be worth trying this program on my decent 3900x? Currently running 4.5ghz all core @ 1.3v w/LLC 4


----------



## charlie.s

Mine seems to get stuck after I press Diagnostic. It stayed on step 1 for 15 minutes. I've restarted a few times. This is the latest. 
*ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0r by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor (870F10)
Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B450-A PRO MAX (MS-7B86)
BIOS ver. M.73 SMU ver. 46.62.00
DRAM speed 3600 MHz
09/30/2020 17:05:08


AVX light mode
Cycle time: 30000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1 Quality 0 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2 Quality 0 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1225 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
Stress test started! 09/30/2020 17:05:14


----------



## 8800GT

Hitman82 said:


> Wondering what cooler are you using to get 4.5 Ghz all core, my 3900x can do a max stable 4.25 Ghz all core @ 1.3v on Cooler Master ML360R.


I'm actually using an ML240R. Temps get up to 80C on p95 . Cinebench I don't see over 65 generally. Other then that, I'm just using about 6xCorsair sp120's in push/pull. But even at 80c, it's stable on small fft for 8 hours.


----------



## benbenkr

Can't wait to try out this tool. Awesome work man!


----------



## jcpq

Hi
I have EDC values; TDC and PPT, manually defined in the bios
Do I have to default them to use this program?


----------



## jcpq

PopReference said:


> Good stuff spent some time going through some settings and it does get better results then the best PBO I could get myself:
> 3700x
> gigabyte x570 master
> LLC: Standard
> View attachment 2460433


Can you share your settings?


----------



## Streetdragon

NEW! ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) 2.1 RC5


I am also rebooting while doing diagnostics. LLC Turbo like it says in the guide Auto Voltages




www.overclock.net




Perfekt example that the tool is crap.
Why kill the single core performence? AMD has already enough power in Multitasking and need the singlecore.
So why break you chip and even degrade it with to high static voltage?

Just. Dont. Use. It.
Undervolt your CPU and at the same time play around with PBO. And Ram OC
Takes more time. But its the way to go. not this.. "tool"


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Hi,

Thanks for your tool : )

Without PBO (on auto), the EDC is stuck at 140A max on the Gigabyte Xtreme (bios F30) with a 3900X, even if I change the PPT-EDC-TDC options in the software (verified with HWiNFO64 with edc-ppt-tdc values) :










If i put 165A EDC, 175W PPT, 125A TDC directly in te bios, EDC can go up to 165A (ppt and tdc are increasing too but just a little, they are not reaching max value).
*Do I need to change these value in the bios ? or it's best to keep PBO on auto ?*

My temps never exceed ~58-60° when the FFT test are running.

*I had instant reboot without bsod with voltage on 1250mV - 1275mV (maybe because of FCLK 1900 ? (my FCLK is 100% stable with y-cruncher for 10h+) or "bad bin cpu" ?), worked with voltage at 1325mV (did not try 1300mV yet)*

So far with a "silver sample" and 480s cycle :
CCX1 Quality 156 Frequency 4400 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
CCX2 Quality 145 Frequency 4375 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
CCX3 Quality 134 Frequency 4400 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
CCX4 Quality 122 Frequency 4375 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=

7720+ in CR20.
~540-~8800 in CPU-Z.
~68-70° max. (I have the new corsair AIO in 360mm with push/pull so temp is not a problem)

I did a second run :

CCX1 Quality 156 Frequency 4400 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
CCX2 Quality 145 Frequency 4350 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC= (25mhz less on this CCX)
CCX3 Quality 134 Frequency 4400 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
CCX4 Quality 122 Frequency 4375 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=

Stable in CR15 - CR20 - handbrake (X265 in 4K HDR) - 3Dmark timespy - port royal and few games, did not try small fft avx test.

The "pbo bug" with EDC=1 is better for single thread perf, *CTR is a lot faster for MT perf but ... i'm pretty sure that I will instant crash if i run a small FFT AVX2 test *while i can run small FFT AVX2 at ~4200mhz+ with the pbo bug. (Are there any software that are using small fft AVX2, except prime95-occt ... etc .. ?)


----------



## Nighthog

I should not see an issue if there was a option to enable PBO bug used with this tool? 
Basically set EDC1 and the software does it's thing with it like that? 

Is this not tested and verified to work at all? The software doesn't allow it? (to unstable?)


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Streetdragon said:


> NEW! ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) 2.1 RC5
> 
> 
> I am also rebooting while doing diagnostics. LLC Turbo like it says in the guide Auto Voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfekt example that the tool is crap.
> Why kill the single core performence? AMD has already enough power in Multitasking and need the singlecore.
> So why break you chip and even degrade it with to high static voltage?
> 
> Just. Dont. Use. It.
> Undervolt your CPU and at the same time play around with PBO. And Ram OC
> Takes more time. But its the way to go. not this.. "tool"


I did not break a single ryzen CPU in 3 years and i overvolting few of them at 1.375-1.400V+ for 24h/24 use ... (also used few of them with LN2)
You can't break a ryzen cpu with a static voltage up to 1.325V ... *(but you can break FCLK (IF) with vSOC-VDDP-VDDG too high, specially with a FCLK of 1900, the IF can be degraded over time, the IF can degrade over time on bad cpu too ...)*

PBO "enabled or motherboard" is bugged since the begining on many motherboard (like Gigabyte, MSI), except the "PBO BUG".

You know that this tool "just" auto test CCX in +25mhz increment with the voltage you choose and launch 3 run of small FFT right ???
If there's no error detected : +25mhz on CCX and retesting.
If there's an error detected on 1 CCX : -25mhz on this CCX who failed and re-testing. etc...

(Differents type of AVX workload to test would be perfect ... )

*It's exactly the same as Ryzen Master except almost everything is automated here ... (but yeah ... maybe Ryzen Master is crap too ? )

Sure, users who want small fft avx2 with a stability of 100% will need to use [email protected], pbo bug or keep testing manually on Ryzen master ... but for peoples who are just gaming or don't use small fft avx2, it's perfect.*


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

THX for the CTR
Keep up the good work Bratan'


----------



## 60cent

Hello there,

According to @1usmus we will have the CTR Hotfix later today: CTR hotfix will be published tonight at 20:00 (GMT +3). This is an approximate time. I need to do some more tests.

So far on my 3600X "Platinum" (more like "Bronze", got it at launch so bad silicon) and X470 Taichi i get a system crash in a few seconds after I click Diagnostic.

Anyway, thanks for making this tool and also DRAM Calculator!


----------



## MesonMax

Sergiomahecha3 said:


> Pls help me,
> 
> in the benchmark part it does not show me, any solution?
> View attachment 2460396


Any luck figuring this out? Nothing I try will get CTR and Cinebench working together. If I don't have cinebench open, the software opens the download website. If I do have Cinebench open, CTR simply closes it and moves on. The OC I get is great, and there is a nice improvement if I run Cinebench manually, but it just won't work with CTR like it's supposed to. I've tried both the portable version I was using pre-CTR and even downloaded the MS Store version as well. Neither work.


----------



## Kildar

I get better results using PBO.


----------



## Ark-07

This is a copy and paste from the 3900x/3900xt forum chat, *but i want asked that higher ppt is it safe?*
Running
*Ryzen 9 3900xt
gigabyte x570 gaming x motherboard
Ram cl16 3600mhz 16-19-17-28
vega 64*

After 12 tests +50mv above stock setting of 1250mv. Keep in mind the final overclocks are all reduced by 25mhz probably a safety setting but i did keep [email protected]
Had one blue screen at the end of one of the cinebench runs, "kmode exception not handled". I suspect this might be my gpu driver not sure.
My only concern is my PPT usage you will see in the images below is that safe as its higher? Overall max svi2 cpu core voltage @1.287 while gaming it drops too about 1.256v. Once i know that higher cpu ppt is safe ill keep this in the long run. Otherwise everything is much lower my idle is no longer 1.44v and gaming isnt 1.32-1.38v. So im happy and max i saw before was 4275mhz to 4300mhz while gaming and maybe one core dropping to 3400mhz to allow 4350mhz or higher to run for a second.

CPU grade: Silver sample
CCX1 Quality 148 Frequency 4425 MHz Voltage 1300 mV OC+
CCX2 Quality 159 Frequency 4400 MHz Voltage 1300 mV OC=
CCX3 Quality 125 Frequency 4275 MHz Voltage 1300 mV OC=
CCX4 Quality 137 Frequency 4300 MHz Voltage 1300 mV OC=

Cinebench base score includes all start up programs = 7019-7090. Cinebench base score with only security software and icue= 7120--7190
Cinebench optimized with all start up programs = 7612. Cinebench optimized with only security software and icue = 7785

After pushing ccx2 to 4.425mhz there was an error and ccx3 which i hate is max 4.275ghz anything higher gives errors.


----------



## knightriot

hell yeah 😍 a little thanks for @1usmus


----------



## spythere

Ryzen 3600 
Crashing into reboot @4320... anything i can do to pass full "Start" ?


----------



## i core

Looks great thank you, Just small thing if its possible to fix it in the future. When i tick auto load with OS profile option and wake up computer from sleep mode the computer is in normal mode without overclock and i have to enable the profile manually in app menu to activate overclock again. I know its not big deal but if its possible to fix it it will be great, With app the clocks are 4225Mhz at 1.275v cpu runs much cooler maybe around 10 degrees. Just little more testing and donation is coming shortly great app


----------



## dansi

what does ccx quality means? The higher the better?
I know the gold silver bronze ratings are really depend on how much clocks CTR detects. You can get platinum, bronze or silver with the same cpu. lol
But the ccx quality numbers never change


----------



## Sphex_

dansi said:


> what does ccx quality means? The higher the better?
> I know the gold silver bronze ratings are really depend on how much clocks CTR detects. You can get platinum, bronze or silver with the same cpu. lol
> But the ccx quality numbers never change


The core quality numbers are most likely the performance index that Windows assigns each core. You can find these in the event log.

EDIT: Confirmed that's exactly where those values are obtained by they're all -1 than the values I found in Event Viewer.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Gives me very unstable OC. I even lowered 50MHz from what the final result and still CB20 does not finish. Maybe will give it a go once its more stable.


----------



## roco_smith

don't understand this very low values on my X370 CH6E Ryzen 3900X with this tool , since at bios ccx per clock settings give way more better extra performance and volt doesn't pass 1.30


----------



## Mx King Sniper

roco_smith said:


> don't understand this very low values on my X370 CH6E Ryzen 3900X with this tool , since at bios ccx per clock settings give way more better extra performance and volt doesn't pass 1.30


Same thought, I would like to see how far can 1.38v can go


----------



## dansi

Mx King Sniper said:


> Same thought, I would like to see how far can 1.38v can go


unless you have sub ambient 20c cooling, you cant go far at full load. 100c and crash would be my guess. 
zen2 has very little left to tweak.


----------



## nikpoth

Let's go! 








ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 Download


Download ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), Guru3D is the official download partner for this handy utility that can possibly boost ZEN2 processor performance on your PC....




www.guru3d.com


----------



## Fight Game

my score was like 10% less than I normally run with 100% stable pbo 0-0-1.


----------



## Stalast

First time running the diagnostic it says I have a platinum sample and reference frequency set to 6424 MHz 
Run the diagnostic a second time: Bronze sample and ref frequency *-5526 MHz*

Very cool! This is on the beta 2 btw.



Spoiler: Log & System Information



*ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor (870F10)
Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. B450M MORTAR (MS-7B89)
BIOS ver. 1.E2 SMU ver. 46.62.00
DRAM speed 3000 MHz
09/30/2020 20:49:31


AVX light mode
Cycle time: 45000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1268 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1 Quality 116 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1268 mV
CCX2 Quality 127 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1268 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1268 mV
Stress test started! 09/30/2020 20:50:16
SOC SVI2 1.087
Thread# 13 fall down, usage 60.6%
Stress test stopped! 09/30/2020 20:50:23

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1274 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.18
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor - Platinum sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 6424 MHz
Reference voltage: 1262 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: 6300 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
AVX light mode
Cycle time: 45000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1268 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1 Quality 116 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1268 mV
CCX2 Quality 127 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1268 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1268 mV
Stress test started! 09/30/2020 20:55:07
There is a need to increase LLC!
SOC SVI2 1.081
Thread# 13 fall down, usage 78.8%
Stress test stopped! 09/30/2020 20:55:15

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1274 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.18
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor - Bronze sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: -5526 MHz
Reference voltage: 1262 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: -5700 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV


----------



## Jibzy

I got this problem with Beta 2

*ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor (870F10)
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME X470-PRO
BIOS ver. 5603 SMU ver. 46.62.00
DRAM speed 3733 MHz
09/30/2020 22:02:12




Critical error. Core tags are not defined correctly!
You should read the guide.


----------



## Hitman82

8800GT said:


> I'm actually using an ML240R. Temps get up to 80C on p95 . Cinebench I don't see over 65 generally. Other then that, I'm just using about 6xCorsair sp120's in push/pull. But even at 80c, it's stable on small fft for 8 hours.


Interesting, ML360R is supposed to be better. I am on default fan setup of CM H500M cabinet (2x200mm front intake, 1x140mm rear exhaust, AIO radiator on top as exhaust), yet to identify if adding any more fans could help specially a push/pull setup on top of radiator. But I guess by being an early adopter of 3900x I am paying the price of getting a slightly dud chip (bought in Oct 2019). Though the chip runs fine but just does not get above 4.25 Ghz all core, single core boosts upto 4.6 Ghz on 2 or 3 cores. Guess I have to live with it that way.


----------



## UnoPro

Jibzy said:


> I got this problem with Beta 2
> 
> *ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus*
> AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor (870F10)
> ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME X470-PRO
> BIOS ver. 5603 SMU ver. 46.62.00
> DRAM speed 3733 MHz
> 09/30/2020 22:02:12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Critical error. Core tags are not defined correctly!
> You should read the guide.


Same here, with version 1 i had no problems, strange.


----------



## nangu

roco_smith said:


> don't understand this very low values on my X370 CH6E Ryzen 3900X with this tool , since at bios ccx per clock settings give way more better extra performance and volt doesn't pass 1.30


Same problem here. To be honest, I don't understand how this tool set voltage. I'll explain: I have a CCX OC setting in BIOS I'm using for a while. I set (3900X) 4.35/4.35/4.25/4.25 @ 1.31 Volts using offset on my X570 Master motherboard.

Voltages on HWinfo64 read 1.31v on SVI2 TFN, with vdroop to 1.26v at 100% usage on CB20 for example. CPU Core VID effective reads 1.1v. Those reads correlate to what I set in BIOS, vCore to Normal and Offsett +0.2v (on the Master, default voltage set by the MB is 1.1v when manual OC, so adding 0.2v I have the desired 1.3v final core voltage I read on HWinfo).

This OC is CB20 and H264 stable, gaming stable, P95 non AVX stable. It's not P95 AVX stable tough, a lot of heat for my cooling.

Now, CTR utility set voltages in a different way according HWinfo: SVI2 TFN shows 1.45v, and Core VID effective reads 1.25v, so I assume the tool is setting the 1250mv in the test to the VID effective. Problem is with a moderate OC of 4.2/4.2/4.075/4.075, CB20 instantly crashes, while with my manual OC is 100% stable.

Also, if I set a profile on CTR based on the recommended values after the Testing period, it eventually fails too, instant CB20 crash when you press "Start" on the tool.

It seems I'm lost here on how to properly use this tool :-(


----------



## Mx King Sniper

dansi said:


> unless you have sub ambient 20c cooling, you cant go far at full load. 100c and crash would be my guess.
> zen2 has very little left to tweak.


I got 75°c max 4.525/4.425 @1.368v air cooler running in cinebench r20. What's wrong?


----------



## 1usmus

*"Critical error. Core tags are not defined correctly!" *

This means that on this operating system you used a different processor before. 

*1 Step : Clear System log *











*2 Step : Reboot *

Done!


----------



## 1usmus

*CTR 1.0 beta 2*

*Fixed many bugs. Also I want to warn in advance, it is impossible to fix all problems in 1 day. I will work on it, do not worry.* 

Fixed "Diagnostic" mode. A number of improvements should make diagnosis more safe and clever. Also slightly increased diagnostic time.
Fixed LLC warnings.
OC recommendations (reference voltage and reference frequency) have been changed for some processors.
CTR now knows, how to notify the user if a problem is detected in the monitoring system.
New! Ramping system. This system is provided to lengthen the ramp time and lessen the current in-rush. An attempt to save the system from BSOD.
New! Voltage compensation. A system that will compensate Vdroop at the final stage of overclocking or undervolting. An attempt to save the system from BSOD.
Fixed (partially) a rare bug "CTR does not start".
Fixed abnormal Cinebench R20 results (voltage or power consumption).
Fixed a rare bug "Problems with reading CBlog.log".
"EDIT PROFILE". Additional protection of text fields from incorrect actions.
Changed "CCX delta" (default) for Ryzen 9 3900X.
*Download:* ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v1.0 Beta 2 Download


----------



## domdtxdissar

Think these are my new 24/7 settings for my 3950X (after alot of testing and tweaking)

CCX1 Quality 185 Frequency 4500 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
CCX2 Quality 168 Frequency 4450 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
CCX3 Quality 152 Frequency 4350 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
CCX4 Quality 136 Frequency 4350 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=

Some bench values 

Geekbench 4 @ System manufacturer System Product Name - Geekbench Browser
Singlecore score = 6328
Multicore score = 64197

Geekbench 5 @ System manufacturer System Product Name - Geekbench Browser
Singlecore score = 1366
Multicore score = 17184

Cinebench R20
Multicore score = 10486 









Now i have something to compare against my "soon-to-be" Zen3 5950X


----------



## saeris

Thanks for the BETA 2 update, it doesn't Bluescreen anymore on Diagnostics 

I just have a question before I continue. The readings for reference frequency are reading out 6424 Mhz 🤭 I'm not certain that's correct and would like to get some confirmation.


Edit: Seems like my BIOS reset the LLC setting.... hence why the weird results. Will change and edit later.
Edit 2: Even after Setting my Gigabyte BIOS to "TURBO" getting the same readout.


Spoiler: Read out 1






Code:


***ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus***
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor (870F10)
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 GAMING X
BIOS ver. F30a SMU ver. 46.64.00
DRAM speed 3000 MHz
10/01/2020 00:12:20


AVX light mode
Cycle time: 45000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1  Quality 122  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2  Quality 137  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
Stress test started!  10/01/2020 00:22:59
There is a need to increase LLC!
SOC SVI2 1.081
Thread# 17 fall down, usage 45.5%

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1231 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.29
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor - Platinum sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 6424 MHz
Reference voltage: 1262 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: 6300 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV







Spoiler: Read out 2






Code:


***ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus***
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor (870F10)
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 GAMING X
BIOS ver. F30a SMU ver. 46.64.00
DRAM speed 3000 MHz
10/01/2020 01:01:30


AVX light mode
Cycle time: 45000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1  Quality 122  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2  Quality 137  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
Stress test started!  10/01/2020 01:01:34
There is a need to increase LLC!
SOC SVI2 1.081
Thread# 17 fall down, usage 2.9%
Stress test stopped!  10/01/2020 01:01:38

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1231 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.29
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor - Platinum sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 6424 MHz
Reference voltage: 1262 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: 6300 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV


----------



## Sphex_

Diagnostics found that I have a Bronze quality 3700X :/ Never been one to win the silicone lottery.
CCX 0 - 4050 MHz
CCX 1 - 4125 MHz
VCore - 1.268 V
LLC - Turbo

Multicore performance improved over stock, at least in CB20 and the temperatures were fantastic, barely broke 63°C. I'll use this profile to render videos but other than that, I'll just stick with PBO. Zen 3 is right around the corner anyways.

Either way, this tool is really cool and operated flawlessly after the hotfix was dropped today.


----------



## DefineOutside

Still have issues on CTR 1.0 beta 2: ***ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus***AMD Ryzen 5 3600X 6-Core Processor (8 - Pastebin.com


----------



## Snowmirage

I haven't heard of anyone attempting to run this against a Ryzen 3 3100 yet. But I'm running into 2 or 3 issues.

1) Reference frequency values over 6000MHz during the diagnostic. Looks like this is what an update to the first post stated was a known issue with a fix to be released

2) I have Cinebench R20 installed from the windows store. Before I noticed the crazy frequency in the output from the diagnostic I had tried to start it a few times and it kept stopping immediately and opening a browser window to what looked like a download page for Cinebench. But the page never loaded. How does it know where to find the Cinebench executable? If I do a windows search it shows up at the top of the list as an app. Maybe it doesn't like the windows store version? The only other version I've ever seen is a standalone .exe after extracting from a zip file. Maybe it just expects it in a specific spot?

3) I also noticed, and maybe its supposed to do this, "Thread#9 fall down, usage 0%" during the diagnostic. Considering this is a 4 core 8 thread chip seems wrong.

I'm happy to help test bugs anyway I can.

CPU - Ryzen 3 3100
Mobo - Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi



Code:


***ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus***
AMD Ryzen 3 3100 4-Core Processor (870F10)
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS PRO WIFI
BIOS ver. F11 SMU ver. 46.54.00
DRAM speed 3600 MHz
09/30/2020 20:19:42


AVX light mode
Cycle time: 45000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1  Quality 115  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2  Quality 108  Frequency 4050 MHz  Voltage 1225 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
Stress test started!  09/30/2020 20:19:49
SOC SVI2 1.075
Thread# 9 fall down, usage 0%
Stress test stopped!  09/30/2020 20:19:53
Cinebench stopped!  09/30/2020 20:19:53

Step# 2
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1231 mV


Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.29
AMD Ryzen 3 3100 4-Core Processor - Platinum sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 6424 MHz
Reference voltage: 1262 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: 6300 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV


----------



## Sphex_

Snowmirage said:


> also noticed, and maybe its supposed to do this, "Thread#9 fall down, usage 0%" during the diagnostic. Considering this is a 4 core 8 thread chip seems wrong.


It shows "Thread#17" when I run it on my 3700X. Probably just stored a variable that grabs the last core (15) and is supposed to add 1 (to equal 16) but somehow it's already set to 16 earlier and hits the increment again, setting it to 17. Not a huge deal.


----------



## Wahlfactor

1usmus said:


> *"Critical error. Core tags are not defined correctly!" *
> 
> This means that on this operating system you used a different processor before.
> 
> *1 Step : Clear System log *
> 
> View attachment 2460502
> 
> 
> 
> *2 Step : Reboot *
> 
> Done!


I've done this, to no avail. If I clear the log then run the program I'm fine, but every time I boot this issue comes back. Any idea?


----------



## Ark-07

Thank you for this software wish you the best in the future.


----------



## b0ne

Wahlfactor said:


> I've done this, to no avail. If I clear the log then run the program I'm fine, but every time I boot this issue comes back. Any idea?


Maybe try cleaning the old processor from Device Manager first (View - Show hidden devices), then clean the logs. Also try to reinstall Ryzen Master.


----------



## coldfire7

domdtxdissar said:


> Think these are my new 24/7 settings for my 3950X (after alot of testing and tweaking)
> 
> CCX1 Quality 185 Frequency 4500 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
> CCX2 Quality 168 Frequency 4450 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
> CCX3 Quality 152 Frequency 4350 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
> CCX4 Quality 136 Frequency 4350 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
> 
> Some bench values
> 
> Geekbench 4 @ System manufacturer System Product Name - Geekbench Browser
> Singlecore score = 6328
> Multicore score = 64197
> 
> Geekbench 5 @ System manufacturer System Product Name - Geekbench Browser
> Singlecore score = 1366
> Multicore score = 17184
> 
> Cinebench R20
> Multicore score = 10486
> View attachment 2460503
> 
> 
> Now i have something to compare against my "soon-to-be" Zen3 5950X


Could you please share your core quality scores (CTR Main screenshot)


----------



## KevyMatts

Hi,

I had a restart on step#12 any suggestions?


----------



## domdtxdissar

coldfire7 said:


> Could you please share your core quality scores (CTR Main screenshot)












Here you go


----------



## Flyfisherman

Hi,
What a nice tool this is and much better now after the hotfix applied in beta 2.
I do realize that there are still some small things that needs to addressed, but so far I like CTR.
I will donate later on. 

My I suggest a few things or functions for the future when CTR has gone from beta to released (r-version).
*1a)*. It would be nice to have an option in CTR to enable/disable auto-start with Windows.
Right now CTR 1.0 beta 2 auto-starts with Windows and I had to really search before I found where to disable this.
It´s in the in the Task Scheduler.

*1b).* Since CTR now is disabled from auto start (at least on my computer), I need to manually open CTR and close it again so its profile can be loaded and the system comes to OC mode whenever I want it after a system start.
Therefor it would be nice if there was a way to just have CTRs OC profile loaded and activate manual OC mode with its settings.
Perhaps CTR could just do a quick launch and shut off automatically (after system start) and controlled via an option button in CTR?

*2).* The possibility to have multiple profiles stored that can be loaded from CTR.
For example I have played around a lot with undervolt, overclock and with different parameters. Then I realized that for different scenarios, I would like to have let say the undervolt profile activated and for another scenario a higher overclock profile activated. It takes a tremendous time to go through CTRs tuning just to create one profile.

Perhaps some community members here whishes similar things?

*My computer:*
Mobo: Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (Wifi).
BIOS ver. 2206
CPU: Ryzen 9 3950x
Ram: Corsair Vengaence LP 2x8GB @ 3200MHz dual mode.
Cpu Cooler: Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4
PSU: Corsair RM850x V2 850 Watt 80 PLUS® Gold Certified
GPU: Asus Rog Strix RX480 8GB OC
Chassis: Fractal Design Define 7 with extra 3x Noctua 140mm fans. In total 5x140mm fans controlled via Asus FanXpert 4 and the chassis is isolated and after I have tuned the fans - these are barely noticeable even with high load on the CPU.

*Below is my latest undervolt score:*
Diagnostic results:
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor - Gold sample (but this changes from time to time from bronze, silver).
Energy efficient: 3.77
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: 4100 MHz
Reference voltage: 1150 mV
CCX delta: 150 MHz

CB20 +8.41%
CCX1 +9.7%
CPU V -2.0%
CPU W +2.6%









Best regards from Sweden.
Ps. I'm sorry for my poor english & grammar.


----------



## infraredbg

Hello, @1usmus 

When will the source code be published? 

I'm asking, because the app is using code from other open-source tools and that code is not just mine, but work of several people my projects are based on.
All the referenced sources are under the GLP2 or GPL3 licenses, which require opening the source of the derivative work.
Recently I've made an attempt myself to link all the projects and fix my licenses.

Conditions of GPL3 include


Code:


License and copyright notice
State changes
Disclose source
Same license

It doesn't matter that some of the methods are renamed and some of the classes are stripped down to support just Zen2.
Basically all the overclocking is done via those classes and methods.



Code:


SMU -> ZEN2_SMU
SMU_ADDR_MSG -> SMU_ADDR_MSG_ZEN2 (and all the class properties basically have _ZEN2 suffix)
SmuWriteReg -> SMU_Wr_Reg
SmuReadReg -> SMU_R_Reg
SmuWaitDone -> SMU_Wait_Response
SmuRead -> SMU_R
SmuWrite -> SMU_Wr
ApplyFrequencySingleCoreSetting -> SetFrequency
and some others related to CPUID, GetMaintainedSettings, etc.

Don't get me wrong, I'm ok with people using the code from my repos, it's open-sourced for a reason after all.
I also respect anyone doing work for the community, we need more people like you.

Last, but not least, opening the source would benefit both you and the community, since people will be able to contribute, bugs can be fixed easier, new features added.
Looking forward to see the source code published.

PS: Yes, I decompiled the app.


----------



## HeinzPT

Hello all, 
I've one question, during diagnostics and also the overclock, I had this message several times.
"Try to use a softer LLC. This warning may be ignored."
I've a MSI B450 Tomahawk Max, and I select LLC 3 in the bios like instructed. Can I ignore or selecting another LLC can get me a better performance?

Regards,


----------



## Flyfisherman

HeinzPT said:


> Hello all,
> I've one question, during diagnostics and also the overclock, I had this message several times.
> "Try to use a softer LLC. This warning may be ignored."
> I've a MSI B450 Tomahawk Max, and I select LLC 3 in the bios like instructed. Can I ignore or selecting another LLC can get me a better performance?
> 
> Regards,


Hi,
I also had this on my mobo: Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero.
While I was running CTR with different settings and was testing a lot, so I did not pay much attention to it.
But finally when I got some results that I thought where good, maybe I should try to change my LLC in the BIOS setup.
So I did tried to lower LLC level from 3 to 2 and save & exit.

Ok the annoying message "Try to use a softer LLC. This warning may be ignored." was gone from CTR, but it was much more difficult to get any descent result on OC. On my mobo it seems to me that LLC level 3 at least is req. for this type of overclocking because it will affect the voltage power from the VRMs (voltage regulator modules) which in turn provides power to the CPU and other important stuff.
Tom's hardware: What Is a VRM? A Basic Definition

But You can test to lower it and then run a stresstest Cinebench20 or something to see if the cpu is stable (if not the system will crash). Otherwise run on lvel 3 and just ignore the message.
The only thing is that one should pay attention to temps on the vrm:s with higher level, but no problem in my case. I have good cooling in my case and the motherboard has heatsinks all over the place.

Best regards from Sweden


----------



## Alfakyn

It seems I have a Bronze Sample for my 3700X, so basically, I'm ****ed ?

It scores lower than the default PBO (4589)


----------



## Sphex_

Alfakyn said:


> It seems I have a Bronze Sample for my 3700X, so basically, I'm ****ed ?
> 
> It scores lower than the default PBO (4589)


Yep, that was my experience as well. I even tried bumping up the voltage a bit but CCX 0 on my CPU is terrible. The Profile this tool spit out was decent, I'll use it while rendering videos to speed things up a bit and have it run cooler while it's at it. Otherwise I'll just rock PBO for daily use and gaming.


----------



## coldfire7

domdtxdissar said:


> View attachment 2460573
> 
> 
> Here you go


Dude we literally have the same chip, look at the scores! :3


----------



## domdtxdissar

domdtxdissar said:


> Think these are my new 24/7 settings for my 3950X (after alot of testing and tweaking)
> 
> CCX1 Quality 185 Frequency 4500 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
> CCX2 Quality 168 Frequency 4450 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
> CCX3 Quality 152 Frequency 4350 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
> CCX4 Quality 136 Frequency 4350 MHz Voltage 1325 mV OC=
> 
> Some bench values
> 
> Geekbench 4 @ System manufacturer System Product Name - Geekbench Browser
> Singlecore score = 6328
> Multicore score = 64197
> 
> Geekbench 5 @ System manufacturer System Product Name - Geekbench Browser
> Singlecore score = 1366
> Multicore score = 17184
> 
> Cinebench R20
> Multicore score = 10486
> View attachment 2460503
> 
> 
> Now i have something to compare against my "soon-to-be" Zen3 5950X


Have also been testing the PBO fmax beta bios for a comparison 

Geekbench 4 @ System manufacturer System Product Name - Geekbench Browser
Singlecore score = 6595
Multicore score = 63316

Geekbench 5 @ System manufacturer System Product Name - Geekbench Browser
Singlecore score = 1439
Multicore score = 17206

Cinebench R20
Singlecore = 548
Multicore score = 10052 










Almost the same multicore and better singlecore scores


----------



## Cidious

Beta 2 Runs fine on latest Agesa 1.1.0.0. MSI MEG 570 Unify A73 and 3800X


----------



## 1usmus

infraredbg said:


> Hello, @1usmus
> 
> When will the source code be published?
> 
> I'm asking, because the app is using code from other open-source tools and that code is not just mine, but work of several people my projects are based on.
> All the referenced sources are under the GLP2 or GPL3 licenses, which require opening the source of the derivative work.
> Recently I've made an attempt myself to link all the projects and fix my licenses.
> 
> Conditions of GPL3 include
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> License and copyright notice
> State changes
> Disclose source
> Same license
> 
> It doesn't matter that some of the methods are renamed and some of the classes are stripped down to support just Zen2.
> Basically all the overclocking is done via those classes and methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SMU -> ZEN2_SMU
> SMU_ADDR_MSG -> SMU_ADDR_MSG_ZEN2 (and all the class properties basically have _ZEN2 suffix)
> SmuWriteReg -> SMU_Wr_Reg
> SmuReadReg -> SMU_R_Reg
> SmuWaitDone -> SMU_Wait_Response
> SmuRead -> SMU_R
> SmuWrite -> SMU_Wr
> ApplyFrequencySingleCoreSetting -> SetFrequency
> and some others related to CPUID, GetMaintainedSettings, etc.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm ok with people using the code from my repos, it's open-sourced for a reason after all.
> I also respect anyone doing work for the community, we need more people like you.
> 
> Last, but not least, opening the source would benefit both you and the community, since people will be able to contribute, bugs can be fixed easier, new features added.
> Looking forward to see the source code published.
> 
> PS: Yes, I decompiled the app.



Hi, thank you for writing 

I had to use some 3rd party modules because of the rush. The community wanted to see the program as soon as possible.
The project is in beta stage and I pay attention to users as a priority.
In the release version, I will completely abandon the use of the modules, which contains some licensing restrictions (open source requirement). 
The source code I am not allowed to publish because of the NDA.

P.s. If I wanted to hide something, it would obviously not be a renaming. I hope this is a weighty argument.


----------



## 1usmus

Alfakyn said:


> It seems I have a Bronze Sample for my 3700X, so basically, I'm ****ed ?
> 
> It scores lower than the default PBO (4589)
> 
> View attachment 2460585
> 
> View attachment 2460586


But there is a huge difference between PPT in PBO mode and CTR. This also affects the current temperature.




KevyMatts said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a restart on step#12 any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 2460571


I think it has to do with weak VRM. It has no stock. In such cases I do not recommend using CTR. You can try to experiment again with the new BIOS.


----------



## 1usmus

*CTR 1.0 Beta 3*

The problem with abnormal results in the "DIAGNOSTIC" mode has been completely solved.
New hints in the log.
The tolerances for Vdroop have been revised, LLC status alerts will only be issued if there is only a serious problem with the processor power supply. In most cases *LLC Auto* will now be enough.
Ryzen 5 3500, Ryzen 5 3500X and Ryzen 9 3900 now fully supported.
Additional protection against non-indigenous input of values.
CTR no blocks the interface, if the operating system contains incorrect CPPC tags or the tags cannot be read.
Additional calibrations in error detection algorithms.
The default temperature threshold has been increased (80->85). CTR will stop all processes if the temperature of 85 degrees is reached.
No results in "BENCHMARK" tab. Fixed.
*Known issues*

BSOD during the diagnosis. Try to increase LLC or do not try to use CTR anymore. Weak VRM or microcode error (BIOS) may be the main reason for CTR incompatibility.
Ryzen 3 3100. During overclocking or undervolting, one of the threads will report a fall with the value "usage 0%". I strongly recommend not to conduct any experiments.
Some MSI motherboards do not display SVI2 voltage correctly. Does not affect the results or CTR stability.
CTR requires Ryzen Master to be reinstalled. There are cases when second reinstallation of Ryzen Master not eliminate problems. You should wait for a new BIOS / Ryzen Master / Chipset driver. The source of the problem is not found.
CPPC tags "100 100 100 100 etc". You should wait for a new BIOS / Ryzen Master / Chipset driver. The source of the problem is not found.
*Note*

For correct tuning of Ryzen processors it is sometimes necessary to disable SVM (virtualization). This condition does not have to be fulfilled. Compatibility is present.
*Download









ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 Download


Download ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), Guru3D is the official download partner for this handy utility that can possibly boost ZEN2 processor performance on your PC....




www.guru3d.com




*


----------



## drsliceanddice

does this software need to be open for the profile to stay in use or can i exit it


----------



## Cidious

Can confirm beta 3 also works fine with Agesa 1.1.0.0 MSI MEG X570 Unify A73 bios and 3800X. 

Thanks 1usmus!


----------



## Mozgus

It said I had a bronze sample 3600. So I guess I'm just screwed. Even after tuned, I still dont reach the expected benchmark for a 3600 lol.


----------



## 1usmus

Mozgus said:


> It said I had a bronze sample 3600. So I guess I'm just screwed. Even after tuned, I still dont reach the expected benchmark for a 3600 lol.
> 
> View attachment 2460652


-16 W PPT


----------



## upinthecloudz

Mozgus said:


> It said I had a bronze sample 3600. So I guess I'm just screwed. Even after tuned, I still dont reach the expected benchmark for a 3600 lol.


If you've had this sample for a while and it doesn't show any RMA-worthy issues so you are stuck with it, I would not feel so bad. You are now getting basically the same performance as an average 3600 but at much lower power usage, which means you'll see the maximum capability of that chip in more use cases than you did before and you'll have less heat and noise to deal with while using it.


----------



## pipould

Yeap, you shouldn't feel bad about it. My 3900X is also a early production sample, flying nugget and **** like hell but well, thanks to 1usmus (or even the bios tweaks I did before), it was consumming much less for the same perf... Which doesn't make it this bad in the end


----------



## Matt-One

Hi @1usmus thx for the useful tool, with the BETA3 the quality of the CPU is always 0, with the BETA2 i saw the quality, and it says i got a GOLD sample, also with BETA3 i have GOLD sample but the quality in always 0

Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1 Quality 0 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1225 mV
CCX2 Quality 0 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1225 mV

Also in the CCX, at the right of MHz is 0. I have a 3800X.
Just to know how to use the program, if i leave all the options "standard" (without touching nothing), and i click Diagnostic, the program do all the test always at 4050MHz also if my Reference Frequency start from 4175MHz, is it normal? Thank you again.

EDIT : I forgot to set the CPU voltage to AUTO, maybe the problem with CCX Quality number was that, now i can see them.


----------



## pipould

Quick question: This stop the frequencies changes correct ? Since I applied the profile found I have frequency and voltage stable... What's the impact on idle consumption ? I remember "minimal", though I would be happy to confirm...


----------



## jcpq

Ryzen 7 3700X
Why do I have higher PPT and Voltage values?
Overall a good result for a 3700x?


----------



## 1usmus

pipould said:


> Quick question: This stop the frequencies changes correct ? Since I applied the profile found I have frequency and voltage stable... What's the impact on idle consumption ? I remember "minimal", though I would be happy to confirm...



Yes, it's a frequency change stop.
If you open the Rysen Master, you can see that the cores reduce the frequency and voltage during inactivity.



jcpq said:


> Ryzen 7 3700X
> Why do I have higher PPT and Voltage values?
> Overall a good result for a 3700x?
> 
> View attachment 2460664
> 
> View attachment 2460665


Higher voltage = higher consumption. Change the settings and try a new experiment.
For example : Reference frequency 4050 , Reference voltage 1200 , START btn


----------



## icehotshot

Is there a way to allow a higher voltage? I'm trying 1.4v-1.425v and it won't start just saying "CPU voltage too high!"

Currently have a manual OC of 4.4 4.4 4.5 4.4 @ 1.425v and just wanted to see if this utility finds something different/better.


----------



## Zektbach

I'm just wondering why does it says recommended increase voltage everytime.. 3700x. 
First beta 4225 @ 1.275 same with second beta. 
and on third:

*ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor (870F10)
Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MPG X570 GAMING PLUS (MS-7C37)
BIOS ver. A.70 SMU ver. 46.54.00
DRAM speed 3200 MHz
10/02/2020 19:53:38


Load saved profile...
Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1 Quality 137 Frequency 4150 MHz Voltage 1250 mV OC=
CCX2 Quality 122 Frequency 4125 MHz Voltage 1250 mV OC=


----------



## curcioip

HI,

I'm on beta 3 but since beta 2 i have diagnostics that does not seem to start. The log says:

*ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor (870F10)
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B550I AORUS PRO AX
BIOS ver. F10 SMU ver. 46.64.00
DRAM speed 3466 MHz
10/02/2020 16:58:21


AVX light mode
FFT Size: 4096
Cycle time: 45000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1250 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1 Quality 140 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1250 mV
CCX2 Quality 125 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1250 mV

Step# 1
Diagnostic VID voltage: 1250 mV
Stress test started! 10/02/2020 16:58:37


and then it stays there with no cpu usage and low frequencies shown.

Is there any log i can provide to understand how to resolve this issue?


----------



## WinterActual

Something fishy is going on but I don't know what is it. Basically my current 3600 is golden sample (not solely judged by the CTR). I made 4.5 @1.275v before the CTR. Basically the CTR did kinda the same - 4.475 on 1.250. Thats ok. BUT to reach such score I had to do 4-5 runs because otherwise it crashes, hard crash, no blue screen. Its stable and all but the program may crash the system during either the diag or the oc process. Its random. Sometimes it may crash, sometimes its ok. I tried with full stock settings, I mean without pushing any limits. Which was 4075 reference, the stock 1250 voltage, etc. Everything stock - same thing, 1 run its ok, but then 2 runs it hard crashes. Why is that? (Crosshair VII, everything updated to latest).

edit: the only thing I noticed its with LLC 2,3,4, anything different than Auto, it crashes more frequently.


----------



## hemophilic

CTR is a very cool utility. Thanks 1usmus and contributors!
I work in software and test all the time so I'm happy to be a beta tester 

I am having a few issues running Start in both Beta 2 and Beta 3. I read through this whole post and don't believe anyone else mentioned these. My apologies if I missed an answer.
1 - CB20 enabled, sometimes the test will stop running and open the Cinebench website. This seems almost random:








2 - The Benchmark section is not fully populated. I can see some voltage and PPT numbers but score isn't present at all:








3 - Sometimes the Start Steps will just stop testing. In this screenshot it just stops here at step 4:









The undervolt settings are running longer but also newly failing in Beta 3:


----------



## marsel

vcore and mhz doesn't drop anymore and stay fixed at 1.250v and 4275/4250, i guess its normal ?


----------



## jcpq

@1usmus After applying the profile, the CPU frequency and Vcore, in idle, do not drop, is that correct?


----------



## Echo2-1

well so far this clock tool isnt working for my 3900x.. no matter what i do it makes it about half way thru maybe more then pc restarts?is there a log that shows what failed? if so where can it be found??..asrock x570 phantom gaming x , r9 3900x , 850w G5, 16gb viper steel 4400mhz (running at 3734) 5700 xt Liquid devil 8gb ..custom loop with a 480 a 360 and 240. ive got a massive case lol .. im really starting to regret this pc build!!!!- LLC 1 , overclocking voltage enabled , followed the steps from guru3d as far as turning things off and to auto in the bios


----------



## skline00

Echo2-1: I read the instruction guide and it said for Asrock mbs to set LLC to auto or 2. You have it set to 1. Perhaps that is the problem?


----------



## Echo2-1

skline00 said:


> Echo2-1: I read the instruction guide and it said for Asrock mbs to set LLC to auto or 2. You have it set to 1. Perhaps that is the problem?


i thought it said LLC 1 or auto due to higher than normal vdroop but ill go reread it !!

you are correct i will change it to llc2 an see what happens . maybe the vdroop needs to be greater than 1% ??


----------



## skline00

Echo2-1, hope it works for you. I haven't used the software yet. Hope to try it this weekend.

BTW, my 3900x/Rad VII build uses a MSI X570 Unify mb, 480mm +360 mm rads, Optimus cpu waterblock and EK full waterblock for the RAD VII. Have it housed in a Fractal Define 7XL case. 32 Gigs of DDR4-3600 CL16 GSkill (Helps with MSFS).

The 3900x has very limited headroom for OCing and frankly I keep my Rad VII stock. I just like to custom watercool.


----------



## Darkomax

Any idea why my 3500X is locked at 3600MHz (base clock) during the process (either diagnostic or start) ? I made sure I meet all the conditions to use it. X370-I Strix mobo is that matters.


----------



## i core

1usmus said:


> Yes, it's a frequency change stop.
> If you open the Rysen Master, you can see that the cores reduce the frequency and voltage during inactivity.
> 
> 
> 
> whaaat? if frequency change stops then its same frequency all the time during idle and load


----------



## Echo2-1

skline00 said:


> Echo2-1, hope it works for you. I haven't used the software yet. Hope to try it this weekend.
> 
> BTW, my 3900x/Rad VII build uses a MSI X570 Unify mb, 480mm +360 mm rads, Optimus cpu waterblock and EK full waterblock for the RAD VII. Have it housed in a Fractal Define 7XL case. 32 Gigs of DDR4-3600 CL16 GSkill (Helps with MSFS).
> 
> The 3900x has very limited headroom for OCing and frankly I keep my Rad VII stock. I just like to custom watercool.


didnt work. even changed the ccx delta and didnt help. getting this error 
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file. so i give up on it for now. manly just oc the gpu anyway. i had alot of fun with this build first time with PETG tubing and having the right tools


----------



## WinterActual

The program didn't crash this time. Do you think it did good? I guess the program couldn't make it to 4.5ghz stable, or I just thought my manual 4.5ghz OC was stable while in reality it probably never was, but it never crashed during my prime tests, or in games.


----------



## zzonerr

WinterActual said:


> The program didn't crash this time. Do you think it did good? I guess the program couldn't make it to 4.5ghz stable, or I just thought my manual 4.5ghz OC was stable while in reality it probably never was, but it never crashed during my prime tests, or in games.
> View attachment 2460720


Hello
What voltage were you using for 4.5ghz?
Which prime test did you use and how many minutes or hours?


----------



## Siriyiss

Hey there folks,
I'm running a 3700x on an asus x570 tuf, and I've dialed in the settings as far as I know. Issue is, CTR only detects two cores. Any idea what I might've done wrong?


----------



## leandrolnh

Will it have a version for linux?


----------



## hemophilic

Siriyiss said:


> Hey there folks,
> I'm running a 3700x on an asus x570 tuf, and I've dialed in the settings as far as I know. Issue is, CTR only detects two cores. Any idea what I might've done wrong?


I see all 8 cores there, looks just like my 3700x. On a 3700x, there are 2 CCXs and each CCX has 4 cores. The cores are labeled C01 .. C08.


----------



## Siriyiss

hemophilic said:


> I see all 8 cores there, looks just like my 3700x. On a 3700x, there are 2 CCXs and each CCX has 4 cores. The cores are labeled C01 .. C08.


Well I'll be dipped. Thanks, hemo, I had no idea. Turns out I was completely misreading the information there. Restarted, gonna run the diagnostic again, and hopefully it'll get past step 1 this time.


----------



## Siriyiss

Siriyiss said:


> Well I'll be dipped. Thanks, hemo, I had no idea. Turns out I was completely misreading the information there. Restarted, gonna run the diagnostic again, and hopefully it'll get past step 1 this time.


Seems I've misidentified the problem. Either way, diagnostic's been stuck on step 1 with no updates for the past 40 minutes now. With that in mind, anyone know what's happening?


----------



## hemophilic

Siriyiss said:


> Seems I've misidentified the problem. Either way, diagnostic's been stuck on step 1 with no updates for the past 40 minutes now. With that in mind, anyone know what's happening?


Mines running into a similar problem. In Beta2 I could complete diagnostic and undervolt test but not overclock test. Now in Beta3 the diag completes but not the tests. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
Beta testing sure can be interesting! I'm sure we can help 1usmus figure it out


----------



## WinterActual

zzonerr said:


> Hello
> What voltage were you using for 4.5ghz?
> Which prime test did you use and how many minutes or hours?


1.275v. Small FFT for like 7-8 hours.


----------



## MadysoN

so far so good  Stock cooler btw
I have only one problem with this software (i got the beta 3 ver) Autoload profile with OS button does not work , I mean it's enabled but it's not working with startup and I should run the software manually each time I boot up the windows ! can someone help me out with this ?


----------



## Cncrcmoto

Have always wanted to try clocking per CCX but never got around to putting the time in. After spending a few hours experimenting with this tool and my 3800X, I am pretty happy with the results! I have yet to stray from the suggested settings in the guide but plan to spend a bit more time experimenting with it. 

Preliminary results on my 3800X (Silver sample):

 CTR Overclock: CCX1-4300, CCX2-4350, 1275mv
 CTR Undervolt: CCX1-4150, CCX2-4175, 1181mv
 3-8% decrease in single threaded performance
 3-6% increase in multi threaded performance
 4-25% decrease in power draw
 4-19% decrease in CPU temperature
I am especially excited about the drop in power and thermals! If you're interested in a few graphs, I did record the results from my testing so far: 




Following the guide, both beta versions 1 & 2 worked flawlessly with my 3800X and Asus Crosshair VII, have yet to try Beta version 3. 

Thank you 1usmus!


----------



## mongoled

WinterActual said:


> 1.275v. Small FFT for like 7-8 hours.


Running only Small FFT is not sufficient for testing your overclock.

If you had run some large FFTs you would have failed pretty quickly.

You should test your manual overclock with a quick Large FFT test to see where the reality of your stability actualy lays..


----------



## WinterActual

Yes, you are certainly right. But it was okay for games and youtube and other daily stuff. I am not doing any CPU intensive tasks, so for my use it was stable. For now I will leave it with the CTR's numbers, the difference is not that much to see any difference in-game.


----------



## mongoled

WinterActual said:


> Yes, you are certainly right. But it was okay for games and youtube and other daily stuff. I am not doing any CPU intensive tasks, so for my use it was stable. For now I will leave it with the CTR's numbers, the difference is not that much to see any difference in-game.


Does your 3600 sample appear as Platinum or Gold ?

My 3600 is "Gold" sample

CCX1 is 127, 130 & 130
CCX2 is 123, 116 & 120


----------



## MadysoN

mongoled said:


> Running only Small FFT is not sufficient for testing your overclock.
> 
> If you had run some large FFTs you would have failed pretty quickly.
> 
> You should test your manual overclock with a quick Large FFT test to see where the reality of your stability actualy lays..


the thing is I used manual overclocking via bios and I couldn't get stable 4.4ghz with 1.29v but I get stable 4.4 clock with 1.25v using this CTR Idk how that works tbh xD and CPU temp is same as using 4.3ghz on 1.21v on bios oc !!!
my only problem with this CTR is I can't get it work with windows startup as I said you have any solutions for that ?
also how do u check whether ur cpu is gold sample or silver ?
CCX1 is 138 , 138 , 134 , 130
CCX2 is 127,123,120,116
R7 3800x


----------



## i core

mongoled said:


> Does your 3600 sample appear as Platinum or Gold ?
> 
> My 3600 is "Gold" sample
> 
> CCX1 is 127, 130 & 130
> CCX2 is 123, 116 & 120


mine is ccx1 123 120 116
ccx2 130 127 130 so same like yours. in beta 1 version it said silver sample. in which version of CTR did it say you have gold sample. Also whats your best result with CTR thanks


----------



## WinterActual

mongoled said:


> Does your 3600 sample appear as Platinum or Gold ?
> 
> My 3600 is "Gold" sample
> 
> CCX1 is 127, 130 & 130
> CCX2 is 123, 116 & 120


Gold.
137 137 134
126 126 130

But keep in mind I changed my 3600 a few weeks ago with newer batch. This one is with date code 2018, which is end of May. My previous 3600 was terrible, but it was launch 3600. So its pretty normal my current 3600 to be better binned. Especially if yours is launch or jan/feb build, its 90% terrible bin.


----------



## MikeS3000

So all 3 of the beta versions work fine on my 3900x. I am having trouble with the reliability of some of the proposed overclocks. When I go full auto, CTR suggestes a voltage of 1.25. My values are decent for the amount of voltage being supplied. However, if I run the tool even with the highest cycle time at 1.325v and CB20 attempts to run at the end of the test to get a comparision score, CB20 crashes with an error every time. This means my overclock is not stable. I'm wondering if AVX Light is not stressful enough even for CB20. Any suggestions to get a stable overclock at higher voltages?


----------



## hurricane28

It appears i have an "golden" sample  

Running 4.4 GHz 1.250 vcore for long time and no issues. Temps are good too.


----------



## HeinzPT

Hello, 
I'm having trouble making CTR to startup in Windows. Any advice?

Regards,


----------



## ThePegass

Darkomax said:


> Any idea why my 3500X is locked at 3600MHz (base clock) during the process (either diagnostic or start) ? I made sure I meet all the conditions to use it. X370-I Strix mobo is that matters.


The same problem here with 3500X. When CTR performs the job (diag or tunning) the CPU is running base clock (3600MHz). CTR monitoring is ok as it is showing >4000MHz when bench of other sofware is running.


BIOS settings:
CPU ratio: Auto
CPU Vcore: Auto
RAM profile: XMP
PBO: enabled


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Great app i didn't have much luck on beta 1 or 2 but 3 got me a nice stable overclock on my 3900x clocks at 4.350-4.375 i have been able to run 4.4 on manual overclock but had some issues not being stable looks like i needed to dial back clocks some.


----------



## mongoled

MadysoN said:


> the thing is I used manual overclocking via bios and I couldn't get stable 4.4ghz with 1.29v but I get stable 4.4 clock with 1.25v using this CTR Idk how that works tbh xD and CPU temp is same as using 4.3ghz on 1.21v on bios oc !!!
> my only problem with this CTR is I can't get it work with windows startup as I said you have any solutions for that ?
> also how do u check whether ur cpu is gold sample or silver ?
> CCX1 is 138 , 138 , 134 , 130
> CCX2 is 127,123,120,116
> R7 3800x


At the end of the diagnostic it tells you what the CPU is designated as.



i core said:


> mine is ccx1 123 120 116
> ccx2 130 127 130 so same like yours. in beta 1 version it said silver sample. in which version of CTR did it say you have gold sample. Also whats your best result with CTR thanks


This was with beta1, im trying again with beta3, will let you know of best result once ive been through the tests



WinterActual said:


> Gold.
> 137 137 134
> 126 126 130
> 
> But keep in mind I changed my 3600 a few weeks ago with newer batch. This one is with date code 2018, which is end of May. My previous 3600 was terrible, but it was launch 3600. So its pretty normal my current 3600 to be better binned. Especially if yours is launch or jan/feb build, its 90% terrible bin.


My CPU is 2016, its running great on this X370, maybe more head room on an X570.

See my sig to how I run my CPU



** EDIT **
Finished the diagnostic run on beta3










And here is the benchmark run


----------



## Cncrcmoto

ThePegass said:


> The same problem here with 3500X. When CTR performs the job (diag or tunning) the CPU is running base clock (3600MHz). CTR monitoring is ok as it is showing >4000MHz when bench of other sofware is running.
> 
> 
> BIOS settings:
> CPU ratio: Auto
> CPU Vcore: Auto
> RAM profile: XMP
> PBO: enabled


Do you have the right BIOS/AGESA (AM4 1.0.0.4 or newer) and Ryzen Master (2.3) versions? Might also try switching PBO to default setting?


----------



## ThePegass

Yes. AGESA 1006, RM 2.3.0.1591, PBO set to default ... no change. As soon as the CRT activate manual OC, clock is set to 3600MHz.


----------



## MadysoN

mongoled said:


> At the end of the diagnostic it tells you what the CPU is designated as.


thanks it turned out to be a gold sample, just another question CTR is not running with windows booting up and some other ppl had same issue, any fix for that ? I checked the circle saying auto boots with os but it does nothing.


----------



## Docki

ThePegass said:


> Yes. AGESA 1006, RM 2.3.0.1591, PBO set to default ... no change. As soon as the CRT activate manual OC, clock is set to 3600MHz.


Same problem with 3500x, gigabyte x370 k7, bios F50d, I try clean w10 system log, reset bios, nothing change, CTR set clock at 3600Mhz.


----------



## Arface

ThePegass said:


> The same problem here with 3500X. When CTR performs the job (diag or tunning) the CPU is running base clock (3600MHz). CTR monitoring is ok as it is showing >4000MHz when bench of other sofware is running.
> 
> 
> BIOS settings:
> CPU ratio: Auto
> CPU Vcore: Auto
> RAM profile: XMP
> PBO: enabled


Same issue here. Both diagnostic and overclocking tests are locked to 3600. If I launch another benchmark it boosts to >4000mhz.
Said my 3500X is a gold sample but I highly doubt that. I'm aware my CPU is ****-tier.










Asus B450-I ROG STRIX
Ryzen 3500X

BIOS settings:
CPU ratio: Auto
CPU Vcore: Auto
RAM profile: Manual OC/timings (stable)
PBO: Auto


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i see some of you talking gold and silver cpus where are you seeing that in the app ? been playing with the app a little more and this is the results i got out of diag.

Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.61
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor - Silver sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 4250 MHz
Reference voltage: 1250 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: 4050 MHz
Reference voltage: 1150 mV


----------



## Arface

Bal3Wolf said:


> i see some of you talking gold and silver cpus where are you seeing that in the app ? been playing with the app a little more and this is the results i got out of diag.
> 
> Diagnostic results:
> Energy efficient: 3.61
> AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor - *Silver sample*
> Recomended values for Overclocking:
> Reference frequency: 4250 MHz
> Reference voltage: 1250 mV
> Recomended values for Undervoolt:
> Reference frequency: 4050 MHz
> Reference voltage: 1150 mV


It tells you after a diagnostic, right there...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol thank you managed to look right over that.


----------



## roco_smith

nangu said:


> Same problem here. To be honest, I don't understand how this tool set voltage. I'll explain: I have a CCX OC setting in BIOS I'm using for a while. I set (3900X) 4.35/4.35/4.25/4.25 @ 1.31 Volts using offset on my X570 Master motherboard.
> 
> Voltages on HWinfo64 read 1.31v on SVI2 TFN, with vdroop to 1.26v at 100% usage on CB20 for example. CPU Core VID effective reads 1.1v. Those reads correlate to what I set in BIOS, vCore to Normal and Offsett +0.2v (on the Master, default voltage set by the MB is 1.1v when manual OC, so adding 0.2v I have the desired 1.3v final core voltage I read on HWinfo).
> 
> This OC is CB20 and H264 stable, gaming stable, P95 non AVX stable. It's not P95 AVX stable tough, a lot of heat for my cooling.
> 
> Now, CTR utility set voltages in a different way according HWinfo: SVI2 TFN shows 1.45v, and Core VID effective reads 1.25v, so I assume the tool is setting the 1250mv in the test to the VID effective. Problem is with a moderate OC of 4.2/4.2/4.075/4.075, CB20 instantly crashes, while with my manual OC is 100% stable.
> 
> Also, if I set a profile on CTR based on the recommended values after the Testing period, it eventually fails too, instant CB20 crash when you press "Start" on the tool.
> 
> It seems I'm lost here on how to properly use this tool :-(


Try to increase LLC level 3 to level 4 to avoid crash on Cinebench 20


----------



## Darkomax

Arface said:


> Same issue here. Both diagnostic and overclocking tests are locked to 3600. If I launch another benchmark it boosts to >4000mhz.
> Said my 3500X is a gold sample but I highly doubt that. I'm aware my CPU is ****-tier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus B450-I ROG STRIX
> Ryzen 3500X
> 
> BIOS settings:
> CPU ratio: Auto
> CPU Vcore: Auto
> RAM profile: Manual OC/timings (stable)
> PBO: Auto


Looks like it's a bug with the 3500X, all people who have that issue have a 3500X.


----------



## Eder

Got the following results on my day one 3700x

CCX1 Quality 137 Frequency 4200 MHz Voltage 1250 mV OC=
CCX2 Quality 122 Frequency 4225 MHz Voltage 1250 mV OC=

Could be worse. Going to test the undervolt option now. My temps are 30C-40C during light workloads and around 45C while gaming.


----------



## BIRDMANv84

Just loaded this up in the morning and read thru the guide, fairly easy to setup and run. Says I have a Silver sample when I did the diagnostic 🥔 (I've attached the log report below) I'll play with the reference frequency and voltage too see if I can get it a little more efficient, just going to run a few games this afternoon with this configuration and then I'll get around to more testing


----------



## BIRDMANv84

My Silver sample is bad compared to the stock results on a 3900x


----------



## pipould

BIRDMANv84 said:


> My Silver sample is bad compared to the stock results on a 3900x
> 
> View attachment 2460921


I find it good.... Mine isn't much better... (day one 3900x)

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## leandrolnh

Unfortunately my PC is still rebooting in Diagnostic with the beta 3. I've already followed the steps in the manual and changed the necessary settings.



ctr_log.txt said:


> *ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus*
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core Processor (870F10)
> ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> BIOS ver. 7901 SMU ver. 46.62.00
> DRAM speed 3200 MHz
> 10/04/2020 16:36:51
> 
> 
> AVX light mode
> FFT Size: 4096
> Cycle time: 45000 ms
> Reference frequency: 4050MHz
> Reference voltage: 1225 mV
> Voltage step: 6 mV
> 
> 
> Manual overclocking mode enabled
> Sets overclocking parameters...
> CCX1 Quality 130 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1225 mV
> CCX2 Quality 116 Frequency 4050 MHz Voltage 1225 mV
> 
> Step# 1
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1225 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:37:01
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:37:52
> 
> Step# 2
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1219 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:37:53
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:38:44
> 
> Step# 3
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1213 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:38:44
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:39:35
> 
> Step# 4
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1207 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:39:35
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:40:26
> 
> Step# 5
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1201 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:40:27
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:41:17
> 
> Step# 6
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1195 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:41:18
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:42:09
> 
> Step# 7
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1189 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:42:10
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:43:01
> 
> Step# 8
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1183 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:43:01
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:43:52
> 
> Step# 9
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1177 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:43:53
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:44:44
> 
> Step# 10
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1171 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:44:44
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:45:35
> 
> Step# 11
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1165 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:45:36
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:46:27
> 
> Step# 12
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1159 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:46:27
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:47:18
> 
> Step# 13
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1153 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:47:19
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:48:09
> 
> Step# 14
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1147 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:48:10
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:49:01
> 
> Step# 15
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1141 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:49:01
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:49:52
> 
> Step# 16
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1135 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:49:53
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:50:43
> 
> Step# 17
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1129 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:50:44
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:51:35
> 
> Step# 18
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1123 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:51:35
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:52:26
> 
> Step# 19
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1117 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:52:27
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:53:17
> 
> Step# 20
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1111 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:53:18
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:54:09
> 
> Step# 21
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1105 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:54:09
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:55:00
> 
> Step# 22
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1099 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:55:01
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:55:51
> 
> Step# 23
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1093 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:55:52
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:56:43
> 
> Step# 24
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1087 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:56:43
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:57:34
> 
> Step# 25
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1081 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:57:35
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:58:25
> 
> Step# 26
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1075 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:58:26
> Stress test stopped! 10/04/2020 16:59:17
> 
> Step# 27
> Diagnostic VID voltage: 1069 mV
> Stress test started! 10/04/2020 16:59:17





Event Viewer said:


> Erro de hardware fatal.
> 
> Relatado pelo componente: Núcleo do Processador
> Origem do Erro: Machine Check Exception
> Tipo de Erro: Cache Hierarchy Error
> ID do Processador: 1
> 
> A exibição de detalhes dessa entrada contém informações adicionais.


----------



## 1usmus

*Thank you for sharing your impressions. *
3500, 3100 and 3500x still have some problems.
Perhaps 3300X also have some problems. I work without weekends to provide a CTR 1.1 update as soon as possible.

*ABOUT CPPC.*
Some BIOS can not inform the operating system to CPPC tags. You will most likely need a BIOS update and chipset driver update.

*_*

CTR 1.1 is a global update, which contains new features that will improve stability while the application is running, as well as overclocking accuracy depending on the Vdroop and temperature. More friendly and simple interface, tooltips and more.

P.s. If the protection system sees the voltage above 1.5V, it will automatically stop all processes. No danger to the processor. This problem means that сurrent BIOS version is not CTR compatible. I will also try to solve this rare bug.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Looking forward to the update @1usmus. I hope it fixes the 1.55v issue for real

Just now I tried to get CTR to find good spot for my 3800X with 1.29V (system defaults to 1.2875v) and Reference clock of 4.3ghz and Max freq at 4.450mhz. While starting to do the stress FFT test at 4.375ghz it pushed voltage to 1.55v and prompted me to do an immediate restart. Now, after reboot, Ryzen Master seems to have lost communication with CTR as it is not applying the previous profile of 1.25v and CCX1 at 4.275 and CCX2 at 4.3ghz

EDIT: Reinstalled Ryzen Master and set reference freq to start at 4.375ghz where it failed before. Now it seems to be running normally. Hopefully it doesn't crash on me again.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Question - Is it OK if I change the LLC on my MSI x570 Unify from Level 3 to Level 2? It failed to stabilize the OC to all core 4.4 at 1.29v. I used to have it running with LLC in AUTO before updating to latest BIOS and test CTR. Thanks.


----------



## eliwankenobi

What is this “Frequency Command Error” message?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dansi

Sphex_ said:


> The core quality numbers are most likely the performance index that Windows assigns each core. You can find these in the event log.
> 
> EDIT: Confirmed that's exactly where those values are obtained by they're all -1 than the values I found in Event Viewer.


does this mean the ccx core quality figures are more important than gold/silver/bronze ratings?

As i see the metal ratings are dependent on what the core clocks runs at, which can variable at times. 

what is the highest ccx core quality yet? 200? higher the better?


----------



## mongoled

dansi said:


> does this mean the ccx core quality figures are more important than gold/silver/bronze ratings?
> 
> As i see the metal ratings are dependent on what the core clocks runs at, which can variable at times.
> 
> what is the highest ccx core quality yet? 200? higher the better?


Valid question re the ratings,

Im seeing the "lower" rated CCDs being stable at a higher frequency ...


----------



## Fight Game

I don't wanna see any more complaints from people having silver, haha I bought my 3600X just prior to the announcements of the XT's and it's a crappy bronze. I'm unfortunately much better off with just pbo 0-0-1 than using this tool. I can't even get one core to stay at the advertised speed of 4.4. It boosts to 4.425ish but never stays there for more than a few seconds. It does run rock stable at 3800/1900 infinity fabric though.


----------



## Ark-07

Bal3Wolf said:


> i see some of you talking gold and silver cpus where are you seeing that in the app ? been playing with the app a little more and this is the results i got out of diag.
> 
> Diagnostic results:
> Energy efficient: 3.61
> AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor - Silver sample
> Recomended values for Overclocking:
> Reference frequency: 4250 MHz
> Reference voltage: 1250 mV
> Recomended values for Undervoolt:
> Reference frequency: 4050 MHz
> Reference voltage: 1150 mV


Can you post your ccx quality or a photo? thanks


----------



## 1usmus

eliwankenobi said:


> What is this “Frequency Command Error” message?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do not use CTR until the next update.



mongoled said:


> Valid question re the ratings,
> 
> Im seeing the "lower" rated CCDs being stable at a higher frequency ...


AMD at the factory made the wrong tags, do not be surprised.


----------



## dansi

1usmus said:


> AMD at the factory made the wrong tags, do not be surprised.


Is the wrong tagging standard across? 
My fastest boost ccx have the highest quality ratings. so weird.


----------



## Ark-07

BIRDMANv84 said:


> My Silver sample is bad compared to the stock results on a 3900x
> 
> View attachment 2460921


Strangely someone with lower ccx quality numbers for the 3900x got a gold sample talking the first 3 ccx's at 100. Makes me wonder if the motherboards energy efficiency has a impact. Watching and waiting


----------



## KickPuncher41

Hi folks,

First time ever on the forum (and any other forums for that matter)! First of all thank you so much *1usmus *for your brillliant work. The fact that you made this is absolutely incredible.

However I'm having some issues with it and I did not find someone else with the exact same kind of problem as I have. I run a 3900X on a Asus Crosshair Hero VII with Gskill 3600mhz CL16 XMP (stable). I do the whole process (LLC 3, 100% current capability and Normal Phase mode, everyting else auto/default, diagnose then start), and everything shows up on the monitoring and looks fine. But once the tuner starts tweaking my 2 lower quality CCXs, it looks like it gets in a loop and don't stop the incremental process until it crashes (which happens at 4.4 ghz). Once I come back from the BSOD, I have to start over.

I manually applied the last stable increment before CT crashes, which is 4,375 ghz, as shown in the screencap attached and it seems to hold ok. I do get a nice bump in performance in Cinebench, but I don't notice a perceivable gain in my workload applications like Keyshot (that may have more do to with the specific render case, so I don't look that much into it). It just feels a bit counter-intuitive to me though that my 2 lower quality CCXs would OC better than my 2 best ones and makes me wonder if my profile is really applied correctly, espacially for my last CCXs.


Has anyone experienced something similar?

Thank you so much in advance for your time!


----------



## BIRDMANv84

I went and tested more last night, I did have the program crash on me 4 times, twice back to desktop and it did restart my machine while the program was in diagnostic. The 4th time it crashed it was done with the overclocking steps, I clicked over to the benchmark page too see my results and when I clicked back to Main, the program just kinda faded away, the words got all funny then it just crashed back to desktop. I was able to run it again and apply my settings after it running the steps, I reset the system log for the heck of it and did my final run at ccx1 4.3, ccx2 4.3, ccx3 4.325, ccx4 4.375 @ 1281mv, droops down to 1256mv under load, uses 9 more ppt than the screenshots I posted over the weekend.


----------



## briank

1usmus said:


> *CTR 1.0 Beta 3*
> 
> The tolerances for Vdroop have been revised, LLC status alerts will only be issued if there is only a serious problem with the processor power supply. In most cases *LLC Auto* will now be enough.


Amazing utility 1usmus!

An observation: I tried LLC Auto on my Gigabyte X570 Ultra v1.0 motherboard and the results were worse than Turbo. Here are the diagnostic results:

*LLC Auto:*
Energy efficient: 3.32
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor - Bronze sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 4100 MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: 3950 MHz
Reference voltage: 1150 mV

*LLC Turbo:*
Diagnostic results:
Energy efficient: 3.59
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor - Silver sample
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 4150 MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Recomended values for Undervoolt:
Reference frequency: 4000 MHz
Reference voltage: 1150 mV

Not a surprise, but I'm not sure if your LLC Auto comment meant results should be the same as Turbo.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ark-07 said:


> Can you post your ccx quality or a photo? thanks


----------



## jcpq

What do you think of the quality of the ccx of my 3700x?


----------



## hemophilic

jcpq said:


> What do you think of the quality of the ccx of my 3700x?
> View attachment 2461046


Very similar to mine that is rated Silver.


----------



## Granit Perzhaku

@1usmus I just registered for the sake of giving u a update about a known issue with the 100 quality tags that u get on the ratings for the Cores for me it was a Windows update, my Windows 10 Version was just to old and after the update all is showing as it should. I really don´t know if i am the only one that it fixed the problem for but all the other solutions like chipset drivers and bios didn´t change anything till today, I had to update my Windows and the problems went away now my 3700x is being able to be read fine. I´m able to run your amazing tool thank u very much for your hard work keep it coming!


----------



## 1usmus

*Dear community, CTR 1.1 development is finished. *










CTR 1.1 has received a new engine. The internal testing statistics show cardinal changes. I really hope that you will be satisfied as well. 
*Release *is scheduled for early next week. More information a bit later .

https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1313494022237941761/photo/1


----------



## WinterActual

@1usmus - do you think this new 1.1 version will give better results regarding OC compared to the previous one if we consider it worked fine? Or its just overall stability/algorithm improvement.


----------



## Exarbyte

Hey, not sure iff im ont he right page but for me CTR 1.0 beta 3 does show 100 for cppc tag on all cores. 
I have a Ryzen 9 3900XT. 
How do i get corect readingson the cppc tags?


----------



## hemophilic

Exarbyte said:


> Hey, not sure iff im ont he right page but for me CTR 1.0 beta 3 does show 100 for cppc tag on all cores.
> I have a Ryzen 9 3900XT.
> How do i get corect readingson the cppc tags?


From 1usmus Beta 3 announcement: NEW! ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) 1.0 beta 3
"CPPC tags "100 100 100 100 etc". You should wait for a new BIOS / Ryzen Master / Chipset driver. The source of the problem is not found."


----------



## Kildar

With EDC set to Auto or Enabled the test aborts with "EDC limit reached!192.1A OC terminated!".


----------



## FrozenHavana

anyone else got their cpu back to normal performance after putting the pc to sleep?


----------



## gnewtzie

My FFT:*% CPUTemperatur: x <--- this is always zero... am i missing some setting or driver to have this see the cpu temp? It shows up in the CCX's.


----------



## briank

FrozenHavana said:


> anyone else got their cpu back to normal performance after putting the pc to sleep?


I can't get the "Auto-load profile with OS" to stick, if that's what you are referring to. I have to manually load the profile on a reboot.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

gnewtzie said:


> My FFT:*% CPUTemperatur: x <--- this is always zero... am i missing some setting or driver to have this see the cpu temp? It shows up in the CCX's.


for me i start ryzen master then i start clocktuner and i can see temps and stuff.


----------



## FrozenHavana

briank said:


> I can't get the "Auto-load profile with OS" to stick, if that's what you are referring to. I have to manually load the profile on a reboot.


mine loads on restart but not after waking it up from sleeping


----------



## thomasck

Any reason there's no single core performance bench in the software? 
I'm asking cause many times is possible to read around forums when someone is setting a fixed clock the 1st answer is "you going to lose single core perf.", and is pretty much understandable why. 
But, when gaming for example what I see is all core load, not single core. So in this case I should expert a lower performance while on windows/browsing/light load only, meaning the gaming performance won't be affected by the lower single core performance?


----------



## Cncrcmoto

thomasck said:


> Any reason there's no single core performance bench in the software?
> I'm asking cause many times is possible to read around forums when someone is setting a fixed clock the 1st answer is "you going to lose single core perf.", and is pretty much understandable why.
> But, when gaming for example what I see is all core load, not single core. So in this case I should expert a lower performance while on windows/browsing/light load only, meaning the gaming performance won't be affected by the lower single core performance?


There probably isn't single core bench in the software because: 1.This isn't really intended to be a benchmarking software, the bench included is a quick and to-the-point performance comparison. 2. Single core Cinebench takes a long time to run!

You will loose some single core performance but it is a VERY small amount. I ran and compared benchmarks with default settings, PBO, and CCX overlocking (with this CTR tool) and posted my results here: 




I'm currently running though some games and recording similar results which I will share too. The bottom line is that the single core performance you give up is very small but the gains to multi-threaded performance and energy efficiency are huge!


----------



## infraredbg

FrozenHavana said:


> anyone else got their cpu back to normal performance after putting the pc to sleep?


I don't know if that's common for all vendors and chipsets, but this bug bothers me from a long time and still not fixed (Asus Crosshair VI Hero).
It's not a problem of the particular app.


----------



## eliwankenobi

So CTR had a failed OC in trying to achieve 4.425ghz @1.2875volts, so it dialed one CCX back to 4.4ghz and then back to 4.375ghz while keeping the other CCX at 4.425. Testing it’s last Prime95 test at that frequency (and not crashing), it then lowered 50mhz less on both CCXs to 4.375 and 4.325ghz and performed the last CB20 run with those values. Why do that if it passed FFT test at 4.525 and 4.375 ghz??

This was on a 3800x


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Here's my "final" result with a "silver sample" (produced in 2019 on week 48) :










Using 1.331V Turbo (~1% vdroop) with PBO Auto (much lower than stock, on stock, avg voltage was ~1.37-1.40V)
Also getting much lower temp ... my avg is ~40-45° in heavy gaming, could hit 70°+ at stock.

*CTR can be very accurate some times. (CTR told me to use 4400-4375-4400-4375 a few times but CCX2 is not fully stable with more than 4350mhz)

My best CCX are 1 > 3 > 4 > 2. (the quality of each CCX on top are wrong for CCX2, CCX3 and CCX4 xD)*

Tested with 1.306 and 1.331V : (green=stable (so far); orange=instable and can cause reboot; red=reboot in CR20)









I could potentially hit 4450-4400-4450-4425mhz with 1.356V (I did not test this)

I tested these on prime95 (FFT 1344-8192 for 8h+) and by launching ~100 Cinebench R20. (~7750-7800pts in CR20)
Fully stable on Handbrake and games too. (WoW SL, Marvel's avengers, Flight Simulator ...)
Fully stable on Timespy extreme or port royale for hours.

CR20 is very sensitive; it will crash with reboot on my CCX3 at 4425mhz while it was "stable" on prime95 (tested only 30min).
Maybe because of the VDDG, it's an IF crash with whea error 19, i'm using 1000 VDDP, 1000 VDDG CCD, 1075 VDDG IOD, 1125 on vSOC with 1866-1900FCLK and very tight timings on ram. (these are the best settings for 1866-1900 FCLK for me, on X570 Xtreme with F30 bios, get rid of whea errors (F30 bios require more voltage for the IF, comfirmed by rolling back to F5B-F22))

I did not test with small FFT but i'm pretty sure it will instant crash : p


----------



## pipould

GoforceReloaded said:


> Here's my "final" result with a "silver sample" (produced in 2019 on week 48) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using 1.331V Turbo (~1% vdroop) with PBO Auto (much lower than stock, on stock, avg voltage was ~1.37-1.40V)
> Also getting much lower temp ... my avg is ~40-45° in heavy gaming, could hit 70°+ at stock.
> 
> *CTR can be very accurate some times. (CTR told me to use 4400-4375-4400-4375 a few times but CCX2 is not fully stable with more than 4350mhz)
> 
> My best CCX are 1 > 3 > 4 > 2. (the quality of each CCX on top are wrong for CCX2, CCX3 and CCX4 xD)*
> 
> Tested with 1.306 and 1.331V : (green=stable (so far); orange=instable and can cause reboot; red=reboot in CR20)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could potentially hit 4450-4400-4450-4425mhz with 1.356V (I did not test this)
> 
> I tested these on prime95 (FFT 1344-8192 for 8h+) and by launching ~100 Cinebench R20. (~7750-7800pts in CR20)
> Fully stable on Handbrake and games too. (WoW SL, Marvel's avengers, Flight Simulator ...)
> Fully stable on Timespy extreme or port royale for hours.
> 
> CR20 is very sensitive; it will crash with reboot on my CCX3 at 4425mhz while it was "stable" on prime95 (tested only 30min).
> Maybe because of the VDDG, it's an IF crash with whea error 19, i'm using 1000 VDDP, 1000 VDDG CCD, 1075 VDDG IOD, 1125 on vSOC with 1866-1900FCLK and very tight timings on ram. (these are the best settings for 1866-1900 FCLK for me, on X570 Xtreme with F30 bios, get rid of whea errors (F30 bios require more voltage for the IF, comfirmed by rolling back to F5B-F22))
> 
> I did not test with small FFT but i'm pretty sure it will instant crash : p


Interesting, fairly stable freqs

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus




----------



## bkrownd

Has anyone else had trouble with Beta setting their CPU voltage to 1.5V after one of the testing iterations crashes? (followed by ominous warnings to reboot immediately) It's happened to me a couple times, and as a result I stopped using Beta until the new version comes out. But if it isn't a known bug the new version might just do the same.


----------



## thomasck

bkrownd said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with Beta setting their CPU voltage to 1.5V after one of the testing iterations crashes? (followed by ominous warnings to reboot immediately) It's happened to me a couple times, and as a result I stopped using Beta until the new version comes out. But if it isn't a known bug the new version might just do the same.


It happened to me 1st time today.. just realised after the 13th line of warning around 1.53V. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny0048

My 3900X bad CCX3 and needs a more CCX Delta.
250MHz doesn't seem to be enough.

*ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor (870F10)
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS ELITE
BIOS ver. F20 SMU ver. 46.62.00
DRAM speed 3733 MHz
10/09/2020 21:23:02

AVX Light mode
Cycle time: 120000 ms
Reference frequency: 3900 MHz
CCX delta: 250 MHz
Reference voltage: 1150 mV
Target voltage: 1150 mV

Cinebench 20 started
Cinebench 20 finished with result: 6937
Voltage: 1.224 V PPT: 142 W Temperature: 75.7°
Manual overclocking mode enabled

Step# 4
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1 Quality 145 Frequency 4150 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC+
CCX2 Quality 156 Frequency 4150 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC+
CCX3 Quality 134 Frequency 4075 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC+
CCX4 Quality 122 Frequency 4075 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC+
Stress test #1 started! 10/09/2020 21:36:20
FFT: 2048 CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % CPU Temperature: 66.1°
CCX3 overclocking failure detected!
Thread# 13 fall down, usage 82.4%
Stress test stopped! 10/09/2020 21:36:29

Step# 11
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1 Quality 145 Frequency 4275 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC+
CCX2 Quality 156 Frequency 4275 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC+
CCX3 Quality 134 Frequency 4025 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC=
CCX4 Quality 122 Frequency 4075 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC=
Stress test #1 started! 10/09/2020 21:49:40
FFT: 2048 CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % CPU Temperature: 66.9°
Stress test stopped! 10/09/2020 21:50:26
Stress test #2 started! 10/09/2020 21:50:27
FFT: 1344 CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % CPU Temperature: 67°
Stress test stopped! 10/09/2020 21:51:19
Stress test #3 started! 10/09/2020 21:51:20
FFT: 4096 CPU Vdroop: 1 % CPU Temperature: 67.1°
Stress test stopped! 10/09/2020 21:52:05

Step# 12
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1 Quality 145 Frequency 4225 MHz Voltage 1156 mV OC+
CCX2 Quality 156 Frequency 4225 MHz Voltage 1156 mV OC+
CCX3 Quality 134 Frequency 3975 MHz Voltage 1156 mV OC=
CCX4 Quality 122 Frequency 4025 MHz Voltage 1156 mV OC=
Cinebench 20 started
Cinebench 20 finished with result: 7306
Voltage: 1.156 V PPT: 136.4 W Temperature: 77.3°


----------



## hemophilic

I finally got solid CTR Beta3 undervolt results with my Silver 3700x. 

















The recent 1usmus Twitter post with EZ PC TECH's youtube video prompted me to make a couple small adjustments in BIOS and now CTR is running well.

Now to find a safe voltage to try overclocking .


----------



## hemophilic

Broke 5000 in CB20 with a 3700x 
*ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor (870F10)
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. TUF GAMING B550-PLUS
BIOS ver. 1004 SMU ver. 46.63.00
DRAM speed 3200 MHz
10/09/2020 12:33:54

Load saved profile...
Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1 Quality 122 Frequency 4175 MHz Voltage 1281 mV OC=
CCX2 Quality 137 Frequency 4225 MHz Voltage 1281 mV OC=










Still need to P95 endurance test but looking good so far!


----------



## Zektbach

I'm not sure but something is definitely wrong with my oc.
Maybe I'll just wait until 1.1 is released.


----------



## UnoPro

Zektbach said:


> View attachment 2461528
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but something is definitely wrong with my oc.
> Maybe I'll just wait until 1.1 is released.


Do you have the latest bios?


----------



## Zektbach

UnoPro said:


> Do you have the latest bios?


I'm using AGESA 1.0.0.4


----------



## UnoPro

Zektbach said:


> I'm using AGESA 1.0.0.4


There are new bios on msi site, just try to upgrade with the last one. Support For MPG X570 GAMING PLUS | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


----------



## Zektbach

UnoPro said:


> There are new bios on msi site, just try to upgrade with the last one. Support For MPG X570 GAMING PLUS | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


Do I have to use the beta or just the stable one?


----------



## UnoPro

Zektbach said:


> Do I have to use the beta or just the stable one?


I have a msi B550 gaming plus ( 3700x too )and beta one, but if you can wait some days ( for the end of this month ) Msi is going to release the stable version, however i have no issues with beta.


----------



## m76

CTR doesn't read these values. Also CPU Temperature reads as 0, and Vdroop is infinity during testing. What is wrong? I have bios version 2606 with AGESA 1.0.8.0


----------



## Scoty

Which settings are good for a Ryzen 3100 on a MSI Board?


----------



## Zektbach

Just updated to the latest bios update. I'm not sure why im having problems with temperature, I do have good cooling and im using dark rock pro 4. :/


----------



## UnoPro

m76 said:


> CTR doesn't read these values. Also CPU Temperature reads as 0, and Vdroop is infinity during testing. What is wrong? I have bios version 2606 with AGESA 1.0.8.0
> View attachment 2461530





m76 said:


> CTR doesn't read these values. Also CPU Temperature reads as 0, and Vdroop is infinity during testing. What is wrong? I have bios version 2606 with AGESA 1.0.8.0
> View attachment 2461530





Zektbach said:


> Just updated to the latest bios update. I'm not sure why im having problems with temperature, I do have good cooling and im using dark rock pro 4. :/
> 
> View attachment 2461534


Are you sure the cooler is mounted correctly? ( check it ) Do you have a good aiflow inside your case?


----------



## crimscar

bad bin?


----------



## UnoPro

crimscar said:


> bad bin?
> 
> View attachment 2461603


Unfortunately to you it seems so, you have two identical ccxs, but both very low in quality. But I think 1.325 v is still too much for 4.025ghz Try to set 1.225 v with 4.025 in the profile and see how it goes


----------



## Scoty

Get always failure on a 3100 with a x570 MSI Board.









Also the test dont stop:









I have stop now. Test need to long and dont stopping. Tool not work.


----------



## Seaie280672

OK, so question: when a certain CCX reaches its threshold and the PC crashes and reboots, shouldnt CTR pick up where it left off and just knock that CCX down by 25mhz ?

For instance my 3900XT:
CCX1 4550mhz
CCX2 4550mhz
CCX3 4475mhz
CCX4 4475mhz

Crashes and reboots, on Prime test 3, but dont know which CCX is causing it or how to fix it, so just have to start again, then the same thing happens, coming up to crash point now, temps are good, everything is set up as per the instructions, just dont know what to do ? surely it should detect that the core is becoming unstable and knock it down by 25mhz before it crashes ?


----------



## Seaie280672

Scoty said:


> Get always failure on a 3100 with a x570 MSI Board.
> View attachment 2461616
> 
> 
> Also the test dont stop:
> 
> I have stop now. Test need to long and dont stopping. Tool not work.


Adjust your page file in windows, make it bigger or set it to auto, reboot and try again, also in the bios make sure all CPU features are auto except for things that the instructions say you need to disable and setup manually.


----------



## mongoled

Seaie280672 said:


> OK, so question: when a certain CCX reaches its threshold and the PC crashes and reboots, shouldnt CTR pick up where it left off and just knock that CCX down by 25mhz ?
> 
> For instance my 3900XT:
> CCX1 4550mhz
> CCX2 4550mhz
> CCX3 4475mhz
> CCX4 4475mhz
> 
> Crashes and reboots, on Prime test 3, but dont know which CCX is causing it or how to fix it, so just have to start again, then the same thing happens, coming up to crash point now, temps are good, everything is set up as per the instructions, just dont know what to do ? surely it should detect that the core is becoming unstable and knock it down by 25mhz before it crashes ?


Ideally you/we would like it to continue where it left off but I dont think its currently programmed to do that.

The thing is, in your situation, it seems that your system becomes so unstable that the system is not in a position for prime95 to fail "elegantly".

If I was in your position, I would increase the LLC so that these is less vdroop and see if that keeps the system from crashing, or visa versu, decrease the LLC so that there is more vdroop....


----------



## Seaie280672

mongoled said:


> Ideally you/we would like it to continue where it left off but I dont think its currently programmed to do that.
> 
> The thing is, in your situation, it seems that your system becomes so unstable that the system is not in a position for prime95 to fail "elegantly".
> 
> If I was in your position, I would increase the LLC so that these is less vdroop and see if that keeps the system from crashing, or visa versu, decrease the LLC so that there is more vdroop....


Thanks, i'll give that a try, doesnt take so long to test now as I can narrow the start and target frequency down, now I know roughly where its crashing.


----------



## Scoty

Seaie280672 said:


> Adjust your page file in windows, make it bigger or set it to auto, reboot and try again, also in the bios make sure all CPU features are auto except for things that the instructions say you need to disable and setup manually.


I set everything correctly in the bios. Which page file in Windows? I have nothing change in Windows.


----------



## Seaie280672

Scoty said:


> I set everything correctly in the bios. Which page file in Windows? I have nothing change in Windows.


Your page file: control panel (old one not new one) > system & security > system > advanced system settings > performance click settings button > advanced tab > virtual memory click change, either select auto at the top or custom size for c drive, type in both boxes the recommended size, apply and reboot.

Mine gave me the same warnings as yours but told me it was because of the page file size, so I changed it and it worked.


----------



## Scoty

Seaie280672 said:


> Your page file: control panel (old one not new one) > system & security > system > advanced system settings > performance click settings button > advanced tab > virtual memory click change, either select auto at the top or custom size for c drive, type in both boxes the recommended size, apply and reboot.
> 
> Mine gave me the same warnings as yours but told me it was because of the page file size, so I changed it and it worked.


I have change to custom and its not solved here.


----------



## PLAY911

kenny0048 said:


> My 3900X bad CCX3 and needs a more CCX Delta.
> 250MHz doesn't seem to be enough.
> 
> *ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus*
> AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor (870F10)
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS ELITE
> BIOS ver. F20 SMU ver. 46.62.00
> DRAM speed 3733 MHz
> 10/09/2020 21:23:02
> 
> AVX Light mode
> Cycle time: 120000 ms
> Reference frequency: 3900 MHz
> CCX delta: 250 MHz
> Reference voltage: 1150 mV
> Target voltage: 1150 mV
> 
> Cinebench 20 started
> Cinebench 20 finished with result: 6937
> Voltage: 1.224 V PPT: 142 W Temperature: 75.7°
> Manual overclocking mode enabled
> 
> Step# 4
> Sets overclocking parameters...
> CCX1 Quality 145 Frequency 4150 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC+
> CCX2 Quality 156 Frequency 4150 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC+
> CCX3 Quality 134 Frequency 4075 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC+
> CCX4 Quality 122 Frequency 4075 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC+
> Stress test #1 started! 10/09/2020 21:36:20
> FFT: 2048 CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % CPU Temperature: 66.1°
> CCX3 overclocking failure detected!
> Thread# 13 fall down, usage 82.4%
> Stress test stopped! 10/09/2020 21:36:29
> 
> Step# 11
> Sets overclocking parameters...
> CCX1 Quality 145 Frequency 4275 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC+
> CCX2 Quality 156 Frequency 4275 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC+
> CCX3 Quality 134 Frequency 4025 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC=
> CCX4 Quality 122 Frequency 4075 MHz Voltage 1150 mV OC=
> Stress test #1 started! 10/09/2020 21:49:40
> FFT: 2048 CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % CPU Temperature: 66.9°
> Stress test stopped! 10/09/2020 21:50:26
> Stress test #2 started! 10/09/2020 21:50:27
> FFT: 1344 CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % CPU Temperature: 67°
> Stress test stopped! 10/09/2020 21:51:19
> Stress test #3 started! 10/09/2020 21:51:20
> FFT: 4096 CPU Vdroop: 1 % CPU Temperature: 67.1°
> Stress test stopped! 10/09/2020 21:52:05
> 
> Step# 12
> Sets overclocking parameters...
> CCX1 Quality 145 Frequency 4225 MHz Voltage 1156 mV OC+
> CCX2 Quality 156 Frequency 4225 MHz Voltage 1156 mV OC+
> CCX3 Quality 134 Frequency 3975 MHz Voltage 1156 mV OC=
> CCX4 Quality 122 Frequency 4025 MHz Voltage 1156 mV OC=
> Cinebench 20 started
> Cinebench 20 finished with result: 7306
> Voltage: 1.156 V PPT: 136.4 W Temperature: 77.3°
> 
> View attachment 2461472


HI kenny0048, I have exactly the sames figures for CCX in my 3900x. I think you have something wrong, as your CCX4 is more lazy the Freq should be lower than the rest


These are mine

*ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.0s by 1usmus**
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor (870F10)
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX B550-I GAMING
BIOS ver. 1004 SMU ver. 46.63.00
DRAM speed 3200 MHz
10/12/2020 08:40:58


Load saved profile...
Manual overclocking mode enabled
Sets overclocking parameters...
CCX1 Quality 145 Frequency 4225 MHz Voltage 1200 mV OC=
CCX2 Quality 156 Frequency 4300 MHz Voltage 1200 mV OC=
CCX3 Quality 134 Frequency 4125 MHz Voltage 1200 mV OC=
CCX4 Quality 122 Frequency 4100 MHz Voltage 1200 mV OC=


----------



## PLAY911

briank said:


> I can't get the "Auto-load profile with OS" to stick, if that's what you are referring to. I have to manually load the profile on a reboot.


Hi briank, I have the same problem Ihave to add CTR to Windows Start to load the CTR OC....could you fix it?


----------



## PLAY911

GoforceReloaded said:


> Here's my "final" result with a "silver sample" (produced in 2019 on week 48) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using 1.331V Turbo (~1% vdroop) with PBO Auto (much lower than stock, on stock, avg voltage was ~1.37-1.40V)
> Also getting much lower temp ... my avg is ~40-45° in heavy gaming, could hit 70°+ at stock.
> 
> *CTR can be very accurate some times. (CTR told me to use 4400-4375-4400-4375 a few times but CCX2 is not fully stable with more than 4350mhz)
> 
> My best CCX are 1 > 3 > 4 > 2. (the quality of each CCX on top are wrong for CCX2, CCX3 and CCX4 xD)*
> 
> Tested with 1.306 and 1.331V : (green=stable (so far); orange=instable and can cause reboot; red=reboot in CR20)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could potentially hit 4450-4400-4450-4425mhz with 1.356V (I did not test this)
> 
> I tested these on prime95 (FFT 1344-8192 for 8h+) and by launching ~100 Cinebench R20. (~7750-7800pts in CR20)
> Fully stable on Handbrake and games too. (WoW SL, Marvel's avengers, Flight Simulator ...)
> Fully stable on Timespy extreme or port royale for hours.
> 
> CR20 is very sensitive; it will crash with reboot on my CCX3 at 4425mhz while it was "stable" on prime95 (tested only 30min).
> Maybe because of the VDDG, it's an IF crash with whea error 19, i'm using 1000 VDDP, 1000 VDDG CCD, 1075 VDDG IOD, 1125 on vSOC with 1866-1900FCLK and very tight timings on ram. (these are the best settings for 1866-1900 FCLK for me, on X570 Xtreme with F30 bios, get rid of whea errors (F30 bios require more voltage for the IF, comfirmed by rolling back to F5B-F22))
> 
> I did not test with small FFT but i'm pretty sure it will instant crash : p


HI GoforceReloaded, whats your cooler and Room temps?


----------



## Seaie280672

@*1usmus*
Thank you for your work, when is 1.1 going to be released ?


----------



## Ark-07

Seaie280672 said:


> OK, so question: when a certain CCX reaches its threshold and the PC crashes and reboots, shouldnt CTR pick up where it left off and just knock that CCX down by 25mhz ?
> 
> For instance my 3900XT:
> CCX1 4550mhz
> CCX2 4550mhz
> CCX3 4475mhz
> CCX4 4475mhz
> 
> Crashes and reboots, on Prime test 3, but dont know which CCX is causing it or how to fix it, so just have to start again, then the same thing happens, coming up to crash point now, temps are good, everything is set up as per the instructions, just dont know what to do ? surely it should detect that the core is becoming unstable and knock it down by 25mhz before it crashes ?
> 
> View attachment 2461655


Were you running 1.35v before this program? And how much ram does your system use? And lasty whats your cpu sample quality, its gold I imagine?


----------



## Seaie280672

Ark-07 said:


> Were you running 1.35v before this program? And how much ram does your system use? And lasty whats your cpu sample quality, its gold I imagine?


Before I ran this program I was running stock with the EDC bug, im running the IF at 1900mhz and 32gb (4x8gb) Crucial Ballistix RGB at 3800mhz 16-18-18-18-38-GDM 1.4v, I know the ram and IF is stable as ive ran the memtest built into DRAM Calc overnight, about 8 hours with no errors.
CPU Quality can be seen in my picture in the last page, as with most 3900 series got 2 bad CCX, the other 2 I think fall into the Medium cat.
I thought 1.35v for the CPU was the max safe voltage, temps are fine ? never went over 65oC whilst testing, ive got it under a custom water setup.


----------



## Ark-07

Seaie280672 said:


> Before I ran this program I was running stock with the EDC bug, im running the IF at 1900mhz and 32gb (4x8gb) Crucial Ballistix RGB at 3800mhz 16-18-18-18-38-GDM 1.4v, I know the ram and IF is stable as ive ran the memtest built into DRAM Calc overnight, about 8 hours with no errors.
> CPU Quality can be seen in my picture in the last page, as with most 3900 series got 2 bad CCX, the other 2 I think fall into the Medium cat.
> I thought 1.35v for the CPU was the max safe voltage, temps are fine ? never went over 65oC whilst testing, ive got it under a custom water setup.


Im not gonna doubt what you think is safe infact I wish i was a brave as you in terms of voltage the opinions out there are mixed. In the diagnostic it tells the sample quality gold/silver/bronze etc. Nice speeds Im tempted to do the same but at 1.32v.


----------



## Seaie280672

Ark-07 said:


> Im not gonna doubt what you think is safe infact I wish i was a brave as you in terms of voltage the opinions out there are mixed. In the diagnostic it tells the sample quality gold/silver/bronze etc. Nice speeds Im tempted to do the same but at 1.32v.


Crashes at those speeds though, ive settled for 4525, 4525, 4450, 4450, looks like from what ive read though, version 1.1 (which should be out this week) will allow some of the cores to run faster as it works in a different way, it kind of tests each CCX first to see if its going to lead to an all out BSOD or crash before running the prime test.


----------



## Seaie280672

Well this is very interesting, I just cleared out all my system logs as advised by CTR and then thought, whilst im at it i'll do a disk clean up, after a quick reboot, check out my CPU sample quality now, it appears CCX1 and 2 are pretty golden, 3 is medium and 4 is the worst, however, thats not how they were on my previous picture which I will also post.

After clearing logs and disk cleanup:









Before clearing logs and disk cleanup:


----------



## GoforceReloaded

PLAY911 said:


> HI GoforceReloaded, whats your cooler and Room temps?


Hi,

It's a Corsair H115I RGB Platinum with 2 Corsair ML 140 fan (i replaced the RGB fan : p). (Coolermaster Mastergel Maker for thermal paste)

Also using "RYZEN 3000 OC Bracket AIO Mount " der8auer RYZEN 3000 OC Bracket AIO Mount

And room temp is ~22-24°.


----------



## Ark-07

Seaie280672 said:


> Well this is very interesting, I just cleared out all my system logs as advised by CTR and then thought, whilst im at it i'll do a disk clean up, after a quick reboot, check out my CPU sample quality now, it appears CCX1 and 2 are pretty golden, 3 is medium and 4 is the worst, however, thats not how they were on my previous picture which I will also post.
> 
> After clearing logs and disk cleanup:
> View attachment 2461748
> 
> 
> Before clearing logs and disk cleanup:
> View attachment 2461749


Youve inspired me to push 4.5/4.4 barrier when i get a new gpu if it bottle necks
Currently this where i stopped


----------



## Seaie280672

Ark-07 said:


> Youve inspired me to push 4.5/4.4 barrier when i get a new gpu if it bottle necks
> Currently this where i stopped


Yes definitely, you've got some pretty good cores there yourself, some of them better than mine, im not having any issues running 1.35v at all, as long as you can keep it cool.


----------



## hemophilic

I started looking around for how to determine safe voltage and came across this reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/h9on89

There's a post by 'canned_pho' that talks about finding your chips specific FIT voltage which is basically your max safe 24x7 OC voltage. Mine ended up being 1.235v so I retested in CTR and got 4125.4125GHz @1.241v.

Results so far:


Mode, Clocks, VoltsR20 Multi Core score, watts, tempMC % of DefaultR20 Single CoreSC % of DefaultP95 Pass? PPT Load? Temp?Default, ~3.9ish GHz, auto4715, 88W, 66-70C498Yes, 88W steady, ~67-68CPBO, ~4.0ish GHz, auto4773, forgot to capture but it was much higher than default.1.2%495-0.4%Yes, but ~105W, ~80-83CCTR Overclock 4125.4125MHz @1.241v4891, 92-95W, 72-73C3.6%472-5.5%No, failed in 5 seconds, overheat, >115W, 85C+CTR Undervolt 4000.4000MHz @1.175v4792, 80-83W, ~65-66C1.6%460-8.2%Yes, ~85-87W, ~70C

The Default and PBO speeds were reported in Ryzen Master during the R20 runs.
There was a CTR result that had a R20 score over 5000 but it also failed P95 in about 2 seconds because of heat. 

It seems like Silver sample 3700x with stock cooler (Wraith Prism) isn’t going to yield much benefit with the CTR method. I can keep it default to get that single core boost at ~4.375Ghz for about the same heat/watts as undervolt. I could use undervolt for a little boost in MC, lose a rather large chunk of SC, and save a little on heat/watts. This would probably be a different story if I had a Gold or better CPU so for now I will just stick with Default.


----------



## Seaie280672

Thanks for that, but the way I see it, is if I open CPU-z and run CB20 which is also an AVX benchmark, with PBO enabled, its pulling 1.35v at 4.25-4.3ghz with everything on Auto, and hitting 80oC, with light loads its pulling 1.48v and boosting to 4.75ghz, so I think if it can overclock to 4.5ghz @ 1.35v 24/7 and at the same time pass Prime95 light AVX built into CTR and not exceeding 65oC, then im more than happy.

This is my chip @ stock settings, PBO enabled:


----------



## gerardfraser

Awesome tool thanks for sharing.


----------



## hemophilic

Seaie280672 said:


> Thanks for that, but the way I see it, is if I open CPU-z and run CB20 which is also an AVX benchmark, with PBO enabled, its pulling 1.35v at 4.25-4.3ghz with everything on Auto, and hitting 80oC, with light loads its pulling 1.48v and boosting to 4.75ghz, so I think if it can overclock to 4.5ghz @ 1.35v 24/7 and at the same time pass Prime95 light AVX built into CTR and not exceeding 65oC, then im more than happy.


I replicated the P95 stress test that Buildzoid used in the video. Run that for a few minutes under PBO to see what the droop volts look like. I bet it'll be a lot lower than 1.35. I didn't want to risk my CPU lifespan so wanted the most "safe" volt setting.


----------



## Ark-07

Seaie280672 said:


> Thanks for that, but the way I see it, is if I open CPU-z and run CB20 which is also an AVX benchmark, with PBO enabled, its pulling 1.35v at 4.25-4.3ghz with everything on Auto, and hitting 80oC, with light loads its pulling 1.48v and boosting to 4.75ghz, so I think if it can overclock to 4.5ghz @ 1.35v 24/7 and at the same time pass Prime95 light AVX built into CTR and not exceeding 65oC, then im more than happy.
> 
> This is my chip @ stock settings, PBO enabled:
> View attachment 2461772


That your highest cinebench score?


----------



## Seaie280672

Ark-07 said:


> That your highest cinebench score?


At stock with PBO enabled my highest was around 7100 ish, thats around 1.35v 4.2-4.3ghz.
Overclocked to 4.5ghz with CTR im getting 79xx cant remember the exact figure now as im running stock at the moment, first to verify these tests and volatges that people are talking about, secondly im waiting for CTR 1.1 which should be any day now, and third, im about to swap my nvme drives for some 980 Pro's.



hemophilic said:


> I replicated the P95 stress test that Buildzoid used in the video. Run that for a few minutes under PBO to see what the droop volts look like. I bet it'll be a lot lower than 1.35. I didn't want to risk my CPU lifespan so wanted the most "safe" volt setting.


Prime 95 on my system small FFTs the one that comes bundled with CTR, if I run that with PBO enabled my volts drops to 1.32v, so I still think 1.35v is OK, nothing im doing on a regular basis's is going to that amount of stress on my system as prime does, and remember at stock lighter loads on your CPU go as high as 1.5v, only fully loaded AVX stress tests are taking my CPU down to 1.32v


----------



## hemophilic

Wow, ok that's really good!


----------



## BaronS

The software worked fine until i tried a very unstable setting in the profile edit. The pc suddenly reboot and now i can't open CTR anymore while something is still running in background because i also can't delete the folder. I tried everything, even manually cancelling the launch at the OS start.
I just can't use the software anymore. Sad... :/


----------



## Ark-07

BaronS said:


> The software worked fine until i tried a very unstable setting in the profile edit. The pc suddenly reboot and now i can't open CTR anymore while something is still running in background because i also can't delete the folder. I tried everything, even manually cancelling the launch at the OS start.
> I just can't use the software anymore. Sad... :/


See if its in your start up programs or find it in task manager and kill it.


----------



## sorance2000

Is there any chance to keep cool&quiet working after you apply an overclocking / undervolting profile?


----------



## Kildar

@1usmus is there any way to create a new log for each run? It would be helpful to see if you have a paticuarly bad ccx.


----------



## hemophilic

BaronS said:


> The software worked fine until i tried a very unstable setting in the profile edit. The pc suddenly reboot and now i can't open CTR anymore while something is still running in background because i also can't delete the folder. I tried everything, even manually cancelling the launch at the OS start.
> I just can't use the software anymore. Sad... :/


Safe mode then delete CTR folder.


----------



## DK64

Thanks* @1usmus *for your hard work on CTR!
More-Or-Less-Noob here: I just wanted to ask if some you could give me a feedback on this 3700X of mine - if it's any good... CTR says it's a bronze sample and I paired it last year with an ASRock board and some old 3000MHz RAM. When I read in the guide that ASRock boards tend to vdroop all over the place I was happy to see mine being mostly stable around 1.5 with some rare cases of it floating to 1.9 during testing thanks to the tip with LLC being set to level 2.

At 1.306v CCX1 runs now at 4175 and CCX2 at 4150 MHz giving me a CB20 score of 5021. I don't have any clue if this is good, expected or simply bad...


----------



## BaronS

hemophilic said:


> Safe mode then delete CTR folder.


 In order to cancel the folder i already done it, I downloaded the software again but it keeps not opening. Somethings happened somewhere after that reboot, probably i have to delete some reg key or file, but i'll become very old before.


----------



## BaronS

BaronS said:


> In order to cancel the folder i already done it, I downloaded the software again but it keeps not opening. Somethings happened somewhere after that reboot, probably i have to delete some reg key or file, but i'll become very old before.


I just want to add that after the reboot that completely made the software un/openable the system has become unstable even with settings that were previously 100% rock solid. I really suggest to all of you to stop using this software because its insanely dangerous for your entire system and you could end up with nothing but the format c choice.


----------



## hemophilic

BaronS said:


> I just want to add that after the reboot that completely made the software un/openable the system has become unstable even with settings that were previously 100% rock solid. I really suggest to all of you to stop using this software because its insanely dangerous for your entire system and you could end up with nothing but the format c choice.


I used Ryzen Master after I ran into a similar issue. There is a 'Reset' button in the lower left that says 'Reset CPU Parameters' when you hover the cursor over it. That put mine back to defaults and allowed me to try CTR again.


----------



## dgoc18

BaronS said:


> The software worked fine until i tried a very unstable setting in the profile edit. The pc suddenly reboot and now i can't open CTR anymore while something is still running in background because i also can't delete the folder. I tried everything, even manually cancelling the launch at the OS start.
> I just can't use the software anymore. Sad... :/


delete nemesis ulv2 then delete ctr folder.


----------



## hemophilic

DK64 said:


> Thanks* @1usmus *for your hard work on CTR!
> More-Or-Less-Noob here: I just wanted to ask if some you could give me a feedback on this 3700X of mine - if it's any good... CTR says it's a bronze sample and I paired it last year with an ASRock board and some old 3000MHz RAM. When I read in the guide that ASRock boards tend to vdroop all over the place I was happy to see mine being mostly stable around 1.5 with some rare cases of it floating to 1.9 during testing thanks to the tip with LLC being set to level 2.
> 
> At 1.306v CCX1 runs now at 4175 and CCX2 at 4150 MHz giving me a CB20 score of 5021. I don't have any clue if this is good, expected or simply bad...


I think you're doing fine for a Bronze sample. Mine is a Silver and does slightly higher Mhz at slightly lower volts. That CB20 score is solid too, right around what I'm getting.


----------



## DK64

hemophilic said:


> I think you're doing fine for a Bronze sample. Mine is a Silver and does slightly higher Mhz at slightly lower volts. That CB20 score is solid too, right around what I'm getting.


phew, thanks mate, nice to hear!


----------



## BaronS

dgoc18 said:


> delete nemesis ulv2 then delete ctr folder.
> 
> View attachment 2462160


You actually spared me an entire system format. Thank you very much my friend!!!
My system was casually crashing even with default settings and now everything seems to work fine again!


----------



## 1usmus

*CTR 1.1 beta 3 READY!

DE > ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.1 Beta 3 - Major Update jetzt online! Was ist neu und wie wende ich das Tool an? | igor´sLAB*
*EN > ClockTuner for Ryzen v1.1 (CTR) Guide by 1USMUS*


----------



## WinterActual

With 1.1 my pc restarts near the end of the diagnostic. It worked fine with the previous version. Anyway, I just wanted to see if I can squeeze more out of my 3600 but I guess I will leave it as is.


----------



## 1usmus

WinterActual said:


> With 1.1 my pc restarts near the end of the diagnostic. It worked fine with the previous version. Anyway, I just wanted to see if I can squeeze more out of my 3600 but I guess I will leave it as is.


"restart" is just an accident. It doesn't depend on the CTR version.


----------



## MiSTiK191

I think something went wrong. I get lower performance after tuning. Also as you can see here something wrong with program's algorithm. My system can work 4000/4000 both ccx, but after it start lowering voltage it goes to 3975 after succesfull 4000 testing for both ccx, dunno why, when it logically needs to just go highter with frequency with last successful result (i mean 4000/4000 1.25) Not trying to lower voltage even more.








also b4 tuning my processor was working 4070/4070 both ccx. As. you can see temperatures not a problem for my system, so i think for me it just getting worth after tuning. Dunno what to do now to go back as it was b4.
For future versions i just want to ask for some tweaks. Would be nice if you can change voltage steps by yourself, not only 0.006mV like now and also insert setting you'd like to test by yourself. Like for me i dunno if i can make 4.1 both ccx for 1.3v with my sample. And right now program only works for undervolt, i think many peoples want it goes higher in like 1.25-1.35 range to overclock also.


----------



## catapultjesus

I still can't get anything out of my 3300x. I tried with the last beta 3 and with 1.1. I've followed the directions given in the guide, so I'm not sure what's up. But basically, CTR will say it's testing CCX1 at 4075mhz, but Ryzen Master and even the top info section of CTR say the CTX is only running at 3800. It never goes above 3800 during the process. I'm thinking I missed somewhere in bios, but I don't know what.


----------



## Zektbach

I did my second attempt but it did not post the result on the gdrive?


----------



## 1usmus

catapultjesus said:


> I still can't get anything out of my 3300x. I tried with the last beta 3 and with 1.1. I've followed the directions given in the guide, so I'm not sure what's up. But basically, CTR will say it's testing CCX1 at 4075mhz, but Ryzen Master and even the top info section of CTR say the CTX is only running at 3800. It never goes above 3800 during the process. I'm thinking I missed somewhere in bios, but I don't know what.



Tomorrow the 3300X will come to me and I will finally do the calibration. Thank you for writing.


----------



## 1usmus

Zektbach said:


> I did my second attempt but it did not post the result on the gdrive?


Show the BENCHMARK tab please


----------



## Zektbach

1usmus said:


> Show the BENCHMARK tab please


----------



## WinterActual

1usmus said:


> "restart" is just an accident. It doesn't depend on the CTR version.


What do you mean? That "it just happened", not because something's wrong? If thats the case I may try another run tomorrow. But still I think thats the limit of my cpu.


----------



## roberto.schneiders

The first version of CTR worked really well for me, it increased 100~150mhz in AVG clock in games with 20% less power, better temps as well. Thank you for the great work. 

This new version is not working for me, unfortunately. The stability check fails right away without any overclocking (bios is running the same settings I had before). If I try to start it I get a lot of "Overclocking failure detected" messages even at stock clocks (4125mhz) and the computer restarts after a few seconds. (I have SVM enabled because I need it to run virtual machines)










If there is anything I can do to help debug the issue, let me know, happy to help.


----------



## 1usmus

Zektbach said:


>



You have high background activity of the operating system. Do not use CTR with an open browser or any other program. In your case it is enough to restart CTR and repeat the experiment if you want to send static.


----------



## 1usmus

WinterActual said:


> What do you mean? That "it just happened", not because something's wrong? If thats the case I may try another run tomorrow. But still I think thats the limit of my cpu.


The processor has its own algorithms to prevent failure at low voltage. That is, besides the user and CTR there is another factor that affects the result. Processor.

I may have both successful and unsuccessful attempts to conduct an experiment. My own statistics is only 70% of successful experiments.



roberto.schneiders said:


> The first version of CTR worked really well for me, it increased 100~150mhz in AVG clock in games with 20% less power, better temps as well. Thank you for the great work.
> 
> This new version is not working for me, unfortunately. The stability check fails right away without any overclocking (bios is running the same settings I had before). If I try to start it I get a lot of "Overclocking failure detected" messages even at stock clocks (4125mhz) and the computer restarts after a few seconds. (I have SVM enabled because I need it to run virtual machines)
> 
> View attachment 2462270
> 
> 
> If there is anything I can do to help debug the issue, let me know, happy to help.


I do not see the problem. You are trying to use a function that is not related to overclocking or diagnostics.


----------



## xPliZit

Hello @1usmus,

i want to report an issue with the latest version of CTR.
When started for the first time, i went to the screen where you can see the 2 profiles.
Without changing changing any parameters yet i updated profile 1 by clicking it and then applying it thinking to "store" my untouched settings as profile 1.
When applying it the computer froze and had to press reset HK.
From this point on CTR no longer displays the UI. It kind of starts but fails to display the UI. When trying to delete the installation of CTR the only file still used or locked is the WinRing0x64.dll i think.
All tries to get CTR to work afterwards failed.
Reinstall everything, AMD drivers, chipset drivers, Ryzen Master, Framework4.8 in windows components.
I am running Ryzen 3900X with MSI Ace with Agesa 1.0.8.1.

Any idea what could i try to fix and have CTR start again?
I dont like to reinstall windows.
Thanks.

Edit:
old version 1.0 beta3 still starts and is not affected


----------



## Mozgus

New version just crashes and reboots windows every time. 3600 here.


----------



## GoLLuM13

xPliZit said:


> Hello @1usmus,
> 
> i want to report an issue with the latest version of CTR.
> When started for the first time, i went to the screen where you can see the 2 profiles.
> Without changing changing any parameters yet i updated profile 1 by clicking it and then applying it thinking to "store" my untouched settings as profile 1.
> When applying it the computer froze and had to press reset HK.
> From this point on CTR no longer displays the UI. It kind of starts but fails to display the UI. When trying to delete the installation of CTR the only file still used or locked is the WinRing0x64.dll i think.
> All tries to get CTR to work afterwards failed.
> Reinstall everything, AMD drivers, chipset drivers, Ryzen Master, Framework4.8 in windows components.
> I am running Ryzen 3900X with MSI Ace with agesa 1008.1.
> 
> Any idea what could i try to fix and have CTR start again?
> I dont like to reinstall windows.
> Thanks.


I had the exact same issue and tried what was said before (deleting the nemesis folder, reset Ryzen master ... etc) with no success, I unpacked the 1.0 beta 3 over the 1.1 beta 3 and had the 1.0 b3 working, so I tried the 1.1 b3 again and still nothing (I tried once without restarting PC and once with a restart betweet each try) so I got back to 1.0 b3 and this version works like a charm
PS : 3900x on a Crosshair VII Hero Wi-Fi


----------



## Y.O.N

My stability check stop suddenly.. But i have no problem with the pc at all.. What setting need to adjust?


----------



## Zektbach

1usmus said:


> You have high background activity of the operating system. Do not use CTR with an open browser or any other program. In your case it is enough to restart CTR and repeat the experiment if you want to send static.


Oh, uhm I took this picture 'after' the overclocking. During the process, I closed my browser, discord, battle net and other program. 
I was just shocked that when I first did it, it sends me automatically to gdrive. (I'm Migs in gdrive btw) but when I tried it the second time since I did not save the oc'ed profile, it was not recorded.

But overall, I really liked the program! Thank you for making this possible!


----------



## GoforceReloaded

GoLLuM13 said:


> I had the exact same issue and tried what was said before (deleting the nemesis folder, reset Ryzen master ... etc) with no success, I unpacked the 1.0 beta 3 over the 1.1 beta 3 and had the 1.0 b3 working, so I tried the 1.1 b3 again and still nothing (I tried once without restarting PC and once with a restart betweet each try) so I got back to 1.0 b3 and this version works like a charm
> PS : 3900x on a Crosshair VII Hero Wi-Fi


I have the exact same issue.

CTR 1.1 B3 worked only 1 time ...

Now when i click on CTR.exe (1.1 B3), the app is launched in the process but there's nothing more.










CTR 1.0 B3 is working without any problem.

I tried to redownload CTR 1.1 B3, rebooted the PC, nothing is working : p

Also tried to disable my antivirus.

EDIT : I extracted CTR 1.1 B3 in another folder and it worked again ... for only 1 time, i closed CTR ... to launch it again : CTR is no longer displayed on screen but it's launched in process.


----------



## GoLLuM13

GoforceReloaded said:


> ...
> EDIT : I extracted CTR 1.1 B3 in another folder and it worked again ... for only 1 time, i closed CTR ... to launch it again : CTR is no longer displayed on screen but it's launched in process.


Just tried it and it worked, didn't believe my eyes 😲


----------



## kz26

Tried CTR for the first time using 1.1 beta 3...turns out my 3700X is only a "bronze" sample (not terribly surprising given it was purchased in fall 2019). CTR settled on final clocks of 4125 / 4150 on CCX 0 and CCX1 with a VID of 1.25V, but i am noticing a substantial improvement in temperatures (15-20C) at load which is great.


----------



## xPliZit

xPliZit said:


> Hello @1usmus,
> 
> i want to report an issue with the latest version of CTR.
> When started for the first time, i went to the screen where you can see the 2 profiles.
> Without changing changing any parameters yet i updated profile 1 by clicking it and then applying it thinking to "store" my untouched settings as profile 1.
> When applying it the computer froze and had to press reset HK.
> From this point on CTR no longer displays the UI. It kind of starts but fails to display the UI. When trying to delete the installation of CTR the only file still used or locked is the WinRing0x64.dll i think.
> All tries to get CTR to work afterwards failed.
> Reinstall everything, AMD drivers, chipset drivers, Ryzen Master, Framework4.8 in windows components.
> I am running Ryzen 3900X with MSI Ace with Agesa 1.0.8.1.
> 
> Any idea what could i try to fix and have CTR start again?
> I dont like to reinstall windows.
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit:
> old version 1.0 beta3 still starts and is not affected


Fixed my issue after doing all above things followed by:
1. Delete nemesis folder in appdata/local
2. make new folder and extract CTR again
3. start ryzen master and select reset
4. start CB to remove disclaimer

It started working one or more steps above fixed it for now.

P.S. after starting CTR i closed it again to make sure it can write its config and still works after closing.

Thanks!


----------



## bendix8

One question. I'm using the software for the first time.
I started the Diagnostic process... butit's seems like never finishing:









Does the Diagnostic stop by himself?
Thank you,

Edit: I finally pressed STOP...









I still d'ont know why it was never ending. 
Does anyone can help me?
I don't find infos about that in the documentation.


----------



## PLAY911

@1usmus 
Great job!!!!, I got improvement with the new CTR
Many thanks!!


----------



## MikeS3000

1.1 beta 3 causes black screen when I press diagnostic. Then, when I boot back into Windows "diagnostic" works. The actual testing is causing hard crash and reboot however and I never experienced this before on the other versions.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

GoLLuM13 said:


> Just tried it and it worked, didn't believe my eyes 😲


But can you launch CTR 1.1 B3 more than 1 time ? : D

I can't launch CTR 1.1 B3 more than 1 time in the same folder ... lol

I can replicate this bug all day long.

I'm back to CTR 1.0 B3 for now, i only using it to have the "automatic overclock" on boot : p


----------



## GoforceReloaded

bendix8 said:


> One question. I'm using the software for the first time.
> I started the Diagnostic process... butit's seems like never finishing:
> View attachment 2462293
> 
> 
> Does the Diagnostic stop by himself?
> Thank you,
> 
> Edit: I finally pressed STOP...
> View attachment 2462294
> 
> 
> I still d'ont know why it was never ending.
> Does anyone can help me?
> I don't find infos about that in the documentation.


Lol, maybe you just have a "gold sample" or "platinum sample".

The diagnostic will stop if an error is detected : p

You need to let the diagnostic finish by itself.

*Edit : or it's a bug, i did not see it but your CPU SVI2 TFN is always ~1.34V, the voltage is not reduced and don't match CPU VID, this is why the test never end.*


----------



## GoLLuM13

GoforceReloaded said:


> But can you launch CTR 1.1 B3 more than 1 time ? : D
> 
> I can't launch CTR 1.1 B3 more than 1 time in the same folder ... lol
> 
> I can replicate this bug all day long.
> 
> I'm back to CTR 1.0 B3 for now, i only using it to have the "automatic overclock" on boot : p


Yes, I can, from the new folder, I just launched it 4 times in a row (after exiting each time of course)


----------



## roberto.schneiders

1usmus said:


> I do not see the problem. You are trying to use a function that is not related to overclocking or diagnostics.


sorry, I didn't understand, what do you mean? I tried the Diagnostic button and tried the Start as well, both are failing. the old version is working fine.


----------



## catapultjesus

1usmus said:


> Tomorrow the 3300X will come to me and I will finally do the calibration. Thank you for writing.


Any idea when there might be 3300x support, and is there anything I can do to help beta test it?


----------



## TheGlow

So far so good. I have a later model 3600 and I remember trying an all core OC and it was scary. I plugged in 4400 and ran cinebench. I got 3979 but vcore hit 1.448v and temp hit 105c.
The last entry in Cb20 shows 3105. CRT did its thing and it was able to set the 2 core clusters to 4475, only hit 79.9c and cb20 went to 3789. Ill take that over that 105c horror.


----------



## BaronS

I have a 3900x and I tried 1.1 for OC purpose. Diagnostic says I got a silver sample. Im not interested in power consumption, I want every last bit of performance. So I set 1,35v and the software find out 4450,4450,4450,4475 which is already weird considering ccx1 and 2 should be better than 3 and 4.
And there is surely something wrong in testing methodology because CB20 is literally unable to complete once, the pc always restart, the results are therefore heavily unstable. Since the cpu is not even able to hit 80°C when the software is considered to be "stressing the cpu" it means that he use too light method. So I consider this a good utility just for undervolting. OCers should move on the BIOS and test results with prolonged prime95 and cb20 sessions.


----------



## thomasck

CTR is not registering the clocks after it had finished the whole process. I did diagnose before, and used "Settiming mode" default.


----------



## Zektbach

@1usmus

I'm pretty sure I checked autostart with OS but after turning on my computer again, It did not start automatically. Also after launching CTR, I had to go to profile management > update settings and manually apply profile 1.


----------



## marceloavf

Should I apply profile configurations(CCX & VID) into BIOS? Because I need to activate virtualization and I don't know if it'll reset something.

Basically that seems really stable, lost about 15cº~ on full load and those annoying spikes on cooler rotation are gone!


----------



## JSharpie

My Results seems strange. CB20 score went down.
















Attached Logs


----------



## djxpress

for some reason 1.1 b3 now crashes on my 3700x system. Diagnostic works fine but it crashes during the "start" phase. 1.0 b3 had no issues. Can I just input my profile settings from 1.0 b3 and use those in 1.1 b3 profile?


----------



## Cncrcmoto

JSharpie said:


> My Results seems strange. CB20 score went down.
> View attachment 2462310
> 
> View attachment 2462311
> 
> Attached Logs


Those certainly are not good results. On the 3800X in my system, I can get those frequencies at 1181mv. At the 1.256 you are using, I can get 4275 & 4300.


----------



## Matteo20

Hi,

I got this with my R5 3600X. Motherboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (BIOS resetted to defaults, AGESA 1.0.0.5, April update, Ryzen Master installed long time ago but matches the required version)
Any idea? Whats wrong?


----------



## 1usmus

Matteo20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got this with my R5 3600X. Motherboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (BIOS resetted to defaults, AGESA 1.0.0.5, April update, Ryzen Master installed long time ago but matches the required version)
> Any idea? Whats wrong?
> 
> View attachment 2462344


I think you should read the information that is in the log (in the screenshot). And do what the program recommends you to do. 









ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) Guide by 1USMUS


In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen, a handy tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, Ryzen 3000 performance.... Tweaking - results - conclusion




www.guru3d.com





There is also a large number of guides, in which everything is written. If you don't want to read anything, that's your problem. This concerns absolutely all users who first do (without reading the guide), and then ask questions in panic.


----------



## hemophilic

djxpress said:


> for some reason 1.1 b3 now crashes on my 3700x system. Diagnostic works fine but it crashes during the "start" phase. 1.0 b3 had no issues. Can I just input my profile settings from 1.0 b3 and use those in 1.1 b3 profile?


1.1b3 overclock is not exactly stable on mine too. I've gotten restarts and "overvolt reboot immediately!" in this version but not previous. Fortunately, Undervolt is working great and the primary reason I was interested in CTR to begin with.


----------



## hemophilic

1usmus said:


> There is also a large number of guides, in which everything is written. If you don't want to read anything, that's your problem. This concerns absolutely all users who first do (without reading the guide), and then ask questions in panic.


Yes, definitely RTFM for CTR. There's also a great walkthrough video shared on 1usmus Twitter for 1.0 that is still relevant and helped me improve stability on Asus B550 Tuf:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314339792797093888


----------



## pipould

hemophilic said:


> Yes, definitely RTFM for CTR. There's also a great walkthrough video shared on 1usmus Twitter for 1.0 that is still relevant and helped me improve stability on Asus B550 Tuf:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314339792797093888


Well I've got to say I RTFM for the initial version, and it gave me less headache than this one. Meanwhile this version seems to be better for individual ccx value

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wire1122

Matteo20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got this with my R5 3600X. Motherboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (BIOS resetted to defaults, AGESA 1.0.0.5, April update, Ryzen Master installed long time ago but matches the required version)
> Any idea? Whats wrong?
> 
> View attachment 2462344


same problem and same motherboard... my cpu is a ryzen 3600. I solved that problem enabling cool'nquiet in bios and clearing the windows system log... i reboot and voila' problem solved... no more that massage error...


----------



## JSharpie

You know what I think I set my BIOS wrong. I saw "Level 3" elsewhere but turns out it isn't CPU LLC.
I don't have LLC in numerical. It says Auto/Regular/Medium/High/Extreme Which one is considered Level 3?

For Power Phase Control it shows: Optimized and Extreme. Don't have Auto/Standard. Which one should I be choosing?


----------



## TheGlow

For the apply profile at start, how does it work? I ticked that on and then checked the usual places like Startup and scheduled tasks and I didn't see CTR listed.
Now when I reboot I see CTR in the tray and a notification about "Profiles are not used " I cannot seem to apply the profile it made yesterday. Also if I click Start again, it does cinebench, says it had an error checking the log, and then proceeds to set my cores to about 500mhz and thats it.
What am I doing wrong? I went to try tightening mem timings, but I undid all of that and it's still acting up like this.
Do I need to do diagnostics each time prior to hitting start?




JSharpie said:


> For Power Phase Control it shows: Optimized and Extreme. Don't have Auto/Standard. Which one should I be choosing?


I have an Asus Tuf X570-Plus and BIOS had the same, Optimized, Extreme and I think Manual. I left mine on Optimized for now and it seems to be doing its thing fine.


----------



## Seaie280672

Running perfectly fine here so far so good, love the way it tests each clock bump 4 times, each time with a reduced voltage, that was a great idea, even if it does take longer, at least you're pretty much guaranteed stability.

This is on an MSI X570 ACE with a 3900XT and 32gb (4x8gb) Crucial ballistx RGB 3600mhz CL16 overclocked to 3800mhz CL16 + Stock timings + Fabric at 1900mhz, 9 hours memtest stable (over night), temps are also amazing.

I didnt bother running the diagnostic check first because really all thats for it to find you minimum stable voltage at stock clocks.

The only hiccup I had at the beginning was it said Ryzen Master wasnt installed or outdated, I just simply had to close CTR, open Ryzen Master and accept the license agreements etc, then close it again and open CTR again, set it up with advanced options how I want it, and fired it up, its been running fine since.


----------



## BaronS

Everything the software does with voltage in order to test stability is completely useless until the methodology is AVX light.
This is why a lot of users end up with CB20 miserabily failing after the OC made by CTR. Sometimes you'll have to run it for more than a simple run to see the instability, let's say at least 1 hr.
Just see the power consumption when CTR is "stressing" the cpu and compare it with CB20 consumption. The difference is just INSANE (and ofc even in temperature), like 125w for a 3900x @1.35v under CTR AVX light which becomes 185w in CB20. I mean, ***! How this software is supposed to find real stable settings with such a joke load on the cpu?
For stability, running CB20 for some hrs should be fine for the majority of people, for myself I consider a definitive test 2-3 days mining randomX algo, which is able to send a 3900x toward 85ºC @1.25v in a few seconds in standard cooling conditions.
So, this don't mean this utility is completely useless, but honestly is not even remotely able to give you stable settings for REAL and continuous heavy loads, sometimes it fails even for short workloads.
Both 1.0 and 1.1 in my case made my pc restart on final CB20 test and this is absurd.


----------



## KA4E6

Hello everyone I wanted to test out this tool for fun but for some reason I can't finish the diagnostic, I started it from the recommended 1237 mV I think it was but it's going down and down and I did not have time and reached something like Step hundred and something and I decided to stop it and continue later, which I did starting with 900 mV but even now is going down to some very small values like 846 mV. I wanted to ask if this is normal and what I have to do to finish the diagnostic thanks!


----------



## KA4E6

KA4E6 said:


> Hello everyone I wanted to test out this tool for fun but for some reason I can't finish the diagnostic, I started it from the recommended 1237 mV I think it was but it's going down and down and I did not have time and reached something like Step hundred and something and I decided to stop it and continue later, which I did starting with 900 mV but even now is going down to some very small values like 846 mV. I wanted to ask if this is normal and what I have to do to finish the diagnostic thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2462380


Okay it reached 490 mV and the program crashed the PC is fine but the program did not give me any suggested undervolting because it crashed but that looks to me ridiculously low even for the pc to function. Possible bug ?? although ryzen master shows the same voltage as CTR


----------



## Zektbach

Some problems that I experience:

Program doesn't start at boot you have to open the program.
Profile does not apply automatically, you have to go to profile management > update profile > apply profile.

But still, I'm very happy with the score that I got. Thanks to CTR and @1usmus!


----------



## chromeking

Zektbach said:


> Some problems that I experience:
> 
> Program doesn't start at boot you have to open the program.
> Profile does not apply automatically, you have to go to profile management > update profile > apply profile.
> 
> But still, I'm very happy with the score that I got. Thanks to CTR and @1usmus!


I have the same issue. Went back to the 1.0 beta 3 version that was booting with windows for me originally and even that one now is not loading on startup :/. I should have just left it.


----------



## lpfbs

Hey guys

Im getting this error whenever i run the 'check stability' option, even with stock configurations...

Since it happens with stock clocks, i would like to know if it is a common bug or if there's something wrong with my hardware..

'Stress test stopped. System completely stable! Exception, problems with stress test! System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception (0x80004005): Access denied at System.Diagnostics.Process.Kill() at Nemesis v2.MAIN.c5377a915719255f36683ac96cb159ab5() System completely stable!'


----------



## krisstter

For me App didn't start at boot as well which i workarounded by changing task from "At startup" to "At any user logon"

It starts fine now.


----------



## Zektbach

Sorry, where is this setting?


----------



## Phildo7774

CTR telling me that I need a BIOS update and that Ryzen Master is not latest / not installed. Neither is true. Help ?!?


----------



## krisstter

Zektbach said:


> Sorry, where is this setting?


In Windows task scheduler there is a Job called CTR.


----------



## wire1122

Ctr starts with Windows but not Apply the overclock why? Thx


----------



## chromeking

krisstter said:


> For me App didn't start at boot as well which i workarounded by changing task from "At startup" to "At any user logon"
> 
> It starts fine now.


Thanks definitely going to try this later.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

JSharpie said:


> You know what I think I set my BIOS wrong. I saw "Level 3" elsewhere but turns out it isn't CPU LLC.
> I don't have LLC in numerical. It says Auto/Regular/Medium/High/Extreme Which one is considered Level 3?
> 
> For Power Phase Control it shows: Optimized and Extreme. Don't have Auto/Standard. Which one should I be choosing?


I'm in the same boat. Just got into Ryzen this weekend and a B550i AUROS Pro AX Gigabyte board.

I have about 10 options. I assume 3 would be 3/5 (scale of 5, 3 would be middle) but I can't confirm. So I am on Auto. EDIT**** I re-read the guide and I will try "Turbo" as recommended by the OP.










Edit: Just did a fresh install of Windows 10, downloaded Ryzen Master + CTR 1.1 and re-ran the diagnostic.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Phildo7774 said:


> CTR telling me that I need a BIOS update and that Ryzen Master is not latest / not installed. Neither is true. Help ?!?
> View attachment 2462436


I had a similar issue and followed the recommendation (cleared windows log). On the Ryzen Master, I'd suggest doing a clean install. Wish I had more insightful tips but not much more I can help


----------



## Rayleighzero

Phildo7774 said:


> CTR telling me that I need a BIOS update and that Ryzen Master is not latest / not installed. Neither is true. Help ?!?
> View attachment 2462436


i ll try to be as good with the feedback as i can cuz i dont know why dont read the articles related to the software they are about to use.. any CPU that isnt Zen 2 Arquitecture doesnt work with CTR.. 2700x is Zen + / Zen 1.5 if u which to call it that


----------



## mongoled

hemophilic said:


> Yes, definitely RTFM for CTR. There's also a great walkthrough video shared on 1usmus Twitter for 1.0 that is still relevant and helped me improve stability on Asus B550 Tuf:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314339792797093888


But...but....it should magically work with me not having to do anything, isnt that what AI is for ....

I tried it on my Pentium MMX and it didnt work, rubbish software


----------



## Zektbach

Slaughtahouse said:


> I had a similar issue and followed the recommendation (cleared windows log). On the Ryzen Master, I'd suggest doing a clean install. Wish I had more insightful tips but not much more I can help


How do you clear windows log? :O


----------



## 1usmus

*CTR 1.1 BETA 4 released!*





Spoiler: Changelog & download












Der ultimative ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) – Offizielle Downloadseite | Update Version 1.1 Beta 7 | igor´sLAB


Die Veröffentlichung des lang erwarteten Projekts ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), ein Projekt, das die Leistung von Systemen auf der Basis von Ryzen-Prozessoren mit der Zen2-Mikroarchitektur deutlich…




www.igorslab.de












Clock Tuner for AMD Ryzen CTR (2.1 Beta 5) Download


ClockTuner is an AMD Ryzen overclocking utility that lets you fine-tune and maximize overclocking potential on AMD Ryzen processors. The supported CP




www.techpowerup.com












ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 Download


Download ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), Guru3D is the official download partner for this handy utility that can possibly boost ZEN2 processor performance on your PC....




www.guru3d.com









*TIPS AND TRICKS*

* Do not use the browser, your favorite game, the kitchen combine or any other application while CTR is running( tunning process).

* After saving the profile, press "APPLY PROFILE" otherwise CTR will not load the profile. 

* If you have more than 5 unsuccessful attempts, I advise you not to use CTR with current BIOS. There are a huge number of factors that affect the experiments and these factors do not depend on CTR. Each processor from the same batch will behave differently. 

* Incorrect voltage or frequency. Incompatible BIOS or outdated driver chipset. Always use the latest versions. If the problem persists, do not use CTR.


----------



## 1usmus

Zektbach said:


> How do you clear windows log? :O











ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) Guide by 1USMUS


In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen, a handy tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, Ryzen 3000 performance.... Tweaking - results - conclusion




www.guru3d.com


----------



## Zektbach

1usmus said:


> ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) Guide by 1USMUS
> 
> 
> In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen, a handy tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, Ryzen 3000 performance.... Tweaking - results - conclusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com


I just read it sorry lol. My silver sample 3700x went down to bronze sample.  (After clearing the windows log, updating amd chipset).


----------



## UnoPro

1usmus said:


> ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) Guide by 1USMUS
> 
> 
> In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen, a handy tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, Ryzen 3000 performance.... Tweaking - results - conclusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com


I cleaned the registry, updated the chipset drivers, re-installed the ryzen master, downloaded ctr and started the diagnostics, everything ok so far, then I applied the recommended settings and saved the profile by checking autoload and to tray, but when restarting the ctr does not start and I have to start it by hand and reapply the profile. The strange thing is that in the task manager (auto start menu) ctr is present.


----------



## UnoPro

I fixed no autorun of ctr just uninstalling and reinstalling Ryzer Master, now ctr start with windows ( in sistem tray and with oc profile loaded )


----------



## Seaie280672

So ive come to a bit of discovery, one issue I found with CTR, no matter which version I use, the software clocks 2 of my CCXs upto 4525mhz whilst the other 2 were 75mhz behind at 4450mhz, however it would detect an error at this point during test 3 of prime95, and downclock CCX4 by 25mhz to 4425mhz..........sorry I hope this is making sense...........then a few seconds later the PC would black screen, crash and reboot, however, I could see by the score of each CCX that CCX3 was my weakest CCX and kept thinking, its downclocking the wrong CCX, so...............

Using roughly the clocks that CTR was reaching as a starting point, ive applied them to CCX1 & CCX2 in the bios starting at 4500mhz, as my bios allows for per CCX overclocking, ive then pushed each CCX one at a time as far as they would go, raising each by 25mhz after each round of testing, until I reached instability, then rolling back to the last stable speed, and then started working on CCX3 & CCX4 starting each at 4400mhz, testing, and then restarting and raising the clock by 25mhz after each round of testing, ive locked the voltage to 1.35v from the start and tested using CB20 and also IBT-AVX rather than Prime95, both of which are heavy AVX tests, ive finished at the following config with passing 50 passes of IBT AVX and CB20, I will test over night tonight with real bench:

Its a Ryzen 9 3900XT on an MSI X570 Ace running the AGESA Beta Bios 1.1.0.0, LLC @ Level 2, PBO and all power saving features disabled, quite happy with the results.
CCX1 4575mhz
CCX2 4600mhz *Best*
CCX3 4400mhz *Weakest*
CCX4 4475mhz

*Might help someone else out.*


----------



## MikeS3000

Tried Beta 4. The good news is that I can complete a test without a hard shut down. The bad news is that when I keyed in 1350 mv with enhanced accuracy, the final overclock would not pass CB20. Only the default 1250 mv finds a CB20 stable frequency. Raising voltages leads to an unstable overclock. For sure it's a really cool program, but it needs a heavier load to get reliable results. Whatever prime95 tests it is running is much less of a load than just CB20. I hoping that "AVX heavy" will be added soon as maybe this will get more stable results.


----------



## 1usmus




----------



## JSharpie

During the tuning process, CTR would randomly close without warning. I check the Application Logs in Window's Computer Management and I see these logs.

Faulting application name: CTR 1.1.exe, version: 1.1.0.4, time stamp: 0x5f8dff49
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.19041.572, time stamp: 0x1183946c
Exception code: 0xe0434352
Fault offset: 0x0000000000023e49
Faulting process id: 0x59fc
Faulting application start time: 0x01d6a6e50343aab8
Faulting application path: C:\CTR 1.1 beta 4\CTR 1.1.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: a0ece8b9-b804-4031-89a2-26ae5dc19af5
Faulting package full name:
Faulting package-relative application ID: 

------------------

Application: CTR 1.1.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.
Exception Info: System.Runtime.InteropServices.ExternalException
at System.Drawing.Image.FromHbitmap(IntPtr, IntPtr)
at System.Drawing.Image.FromHbitmap(IntPtr)
at System.Drawing.Icon.BmpFrame()
at System.Windows.Forms.ThreadExceptionDialog..ctor(System.Exception)
at System.Windows.Forms.Application+ThreadContext.OnThreadException(System.Exception)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProcException(System.Exception)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr)

-------------------

Fault bucket 1313270350450848079, type 5
Event Name: CLR20r3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: CTR 1.1.exe
P2: 1.1.0.4
P3: 5f8dff49
P4: System.Drawing
P5: 4.8.4084.0
P6: 5dda3e18
P7: 354
P8: 29
P9: AMAG3AACMAWG2XAF344U21ACVE5PSTKL
P10: 

Attached files:
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER4C99.tmp.dmp
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER4E02.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER4E12.tmp.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER4E10.tmp.csv
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER4E31.tmp.txt

These files may be available here:
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppCrash_CTR 1.1.exe_7e2390e69d35c307b3c4749deea4918f13de0_b38c2f2b_fa770aee-69d9-4f17-9307-a5a277a53814

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: a0ece8b9-b804-4031-89a2-26ae5dc19af5
Report Status: 268435456
Hashed bucket: 3d720dfdbac39a10b239ac6cfcacf14f
Cab Guid: 0

------------------------------

Faulting application name: CTR 1.1.exe, version: 1.1.0.4, time stamp: 0x5f8dff49
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.19041.572, time stamp: 0x1183946c
Exception code: 0xc000041d
Fault offset: 0x0000000000023e49
Faulting process id: 0x59fc
Faulting application start time: 0x01d6a6e50343aab8
Faulting application path: C:\CTR 1.1 beta 4\CTR 1.1.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: 467f472e-6cc8-4244-9e80-0cb4524898bd
Faulting package full name: 


This happens after about 2 hours of the tuning process.


----------



## chromeking

For anyone that thinks or maybe has issues with it loading on startup with Beta 4 make sure to have autoload on start up selected and to tray then on the profile selection go to rewrite/save profile after the testing is done, then hit update profile, then the apply profile. After doing that make sure to hit *exit*. 

Then on the next restart look in the task manager you should see that CTR is running under background processes. Then go to ryzen master and check that there is the manual profile from ctr applied. For me I couldnt understand why it wasnt launching minimized, but instead it launches for me without the program needing to be run like it did before and as a background task now.

If you still dont see it launching or as the background process then open CTR again. Try selecting on the profile with your settings of the two profiles you want; try the following - update profile, then apply profile again (*dont* hit save/rewrite at this stage or your custom test results will be wiped) and then hit exit and restart windows. 

If again nothing is launching you can try two things. 
1st being looking at task scheduler and looking for CTR ( usually if not shown, it will show there after exiting out of CTR) Try changing that from at startup to at log on of any user. Credit to *krisstter *for this method*.*
2nd thing to try is to make a shortcut from CTR cut and paste that shortcut to the startup folder of windows. C:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

I was having issues with the newest beta 4 even launching properly and now all is well and it launches with the custom tuned profile perfectly and can be verified with ryzen master. Just wanted to help others that are in the same boat if these issues happen to them. 

Also, thank you to the community for helping me with this as I learned a ton and almost gave up a few times with this program. Tons of credit and appreciation goes to the makers of this program as it has really helped me with my 3900xt. Getting great speeds out of it and low temps.


----------



## Synoxia

CTR is basically only good for people with good ryzen 2 samples that will normally go for CCX overclock instead of PBO.
For my bronze sample 3700x, PBO fmax enhancer by asus is a much better option for SC performance.


----------



## hayame

Anyone have the issue where CTR crashes once the second cinebench r20 run finishes? 

I've tried it with two different reference voltages, default voltage (1225mv) and 1300mv. the ctr_log.txt file tells me what the final profile would be but once cinebench benchmark ends, CTR goes graphically glitchy and then freezes and it doesn't save anything (can't check to see how much better vs stock it shows).


----------



## 1usmus

Synoxia said:


> CTR is basically only good for people with good ryzen 2 samples that will normally go for CCX overclock instead of PBO.
> For my bronze sample 3700x, PBO fmax enhancer by asus is a much better option for SC performance.


Sorry, this function is a profanation. A more aggressive stretcher shows a nice frequency but does not increase the performance.
Also, you never have a clear SC load, because in addition to running the application runs the OS and a number of other services. It is always a minimum of 4 threads.



hayame said:


> Anyone have the issue where CTR crashes once the second cinebench r20 run finishes?
> 
> I've tried it with two different reference voltages, default voltage (1225mv) and 1300mv. the ctr_log.txt file tells me what the final profile would be but once cinebench benchmark ends, CTR goes graphically glitchy and then freezes and it doesn't save anything (can't check to see how much better vs stock it shows).


In CTR 1.1 more loyal penalty system for the final profile. I will have to return more aggressive penalties.

You have a ctr log?

In your case, take 25 MHz from each CCX and manually create a profile.


----------



## i core

Hi CTR profile is always reset when i woke PC from sleep mode. Can you do something about it thanks


----------



## i core

1usmus said:


> Sorry, this function is a profanation. A more aggressive stretcher shows a nice frequency but does not increase the performance.
> Also, you never have a clear SC load, because in addition to running the application runs the OS and a number of other services. It is always a minimum of 4 threads.
> 
> 
> 
> In CTR 1.1 more loyal penalty system for the final profile. I will have to return more aggressive penalties.
> 
> You have a ctr log?
> 
> In your case, take 25 MHz from each CCX and manually create a profile.


Hi CTR profile is always reset when i woke PC from sleep mode. Can you do something about it thanks


----------



## hayame

1usmus said:


> You have a ctr log?
> 
> In your case, take 25 MHz from each CCX and manually create a profile.


Yeah I do actually, for both voltages (with same power limits).

I manually put in the tune for 1.3v in profile 1 and ran cinebench r20 independently and I'm honestly surprised. With all-core overclocking that I've tried to do on this chip in the past, figuring out the per-CCX OC just by simply using your program is so much easier and a lot more stable, temps didn't even break the 90c barrier and was still under 200watts (previous manual OC attempts I could easily break 220Watts and struggle to have consistent cb r20 scores due to heat).


----------



## Heidi

Just interested to see how far this will take me...so far seems golden...hehehe...

Manual overclocking mode enabled
17:16:21: CCX1 (185): 4050 MHz, 1225 mV
17:16:21: CCX2 (168): 4050 MHz, 1225 mV
17:16:21: CCX3 (152): 4050 MHz, 1225 mV
17:16:21: CCX4 (136): 4050 MHz, 1225 mV


Diagnostic results
Max temperature: 63.7°
Energy efficient: 3.77
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor
Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
Recommended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 4275 MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Recommended values for Undervolt:
Reference frequency: 4150 MHz
Reference voltage: 1150 mV


----------



## Synoxia

1usmus said:


> Sorry, this function is a profanation. A more aggressive stretcher shows a nice frequency but does not increase the performance.
> Also, you never have a clear SC load, because in addition to running the application runs the OS and a number of other services. It is always a minimum of 4 threads.
> 
> 
> 
> In CTR 1.1 more loyal penalty system for the final profile. I will have to return more aggressive penalties.
> 
> You have a ctr log?
> 
> In your case, take 25 MHz from each CCX and manually create a profile.


With much respect to your work, it's not and the benchmarks show it. Yes, true that i will never see a true SC load, but for me pbo fmax increased just everything by a good 75-100mhz. Cinebench before 4050mhz, now 4150-4200 which is basically the manual overclock CTR suggests, but... i can go up to 4475 in SC with games perma 4300-4350 effective clock.


----------



## spythere

Code:


***ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.1 beta 4 by 1usmus***
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor (870F10)
MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX (MS-7C02)
BIOS ver. 3.70 SMU ver. 46.62.00
DRAM speed 3200 MHz
10/21/2020 12:40:54



AVX light mode
Cycle time: 120000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1300 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
13:02:18: CCX1 (127): 4050 MHz, 1300 mV
13:02:18: CCX2 (116): 4050 MHz, 1300 mV
13:02:18: Step# 1. Diagnostic VID: 1300 mV
13:02:18: Stress test started...
13:04:25: Stress test stopped.
13:04:26: Step# 2. Diagnostic VID: 1294 mV
13:04:26: Stress test started...
13:06:33: Stress test stopped.
13:06:34: Step# 3. Diagnostic VID: 1288 mV
13:06:34: Stress test started...
13:08:41: Stress test stopped.
13:08:42: Step# 4. Diagnostic VID: 1282 mV
13:08:42: Stress test started...
13:10:49: Stress test stopped.
13:10:49: Step# 5. Diagnostic VID: 1276 mV
13:10:49: Stress test started...
13:12:57: Stress test stopped.
13:12:57: Step# 6. Diagnostic VID: 1270 mV
13:12:57: Stress test started...
13:15:05: Stress test stopped.
13:15:05: Step# 7. Diagnostic VID: 1264 mV
13:15:05: Stress test started...
13:17:13: Stress test stopped.
13:17:14: Step# 8. Diagnostic VID: 1258 mV
13:17:14: Stress test started...
13:19:21: Stress test stopped.
13:19:22: Step# 9. Diagnostic VID: 1252 mV
13:19:22: Stress test started...
13:21:29: Stress test stopped.
13:21:30: Step# 10. Diagnostic VID: 1246 mV
13:21:30: Stress test started...
13:23:37: Stress test stopped.
13:23:38: Step# 11. Diagnostic VID: 1240 mV
13:23:38: Stress test started...
13:25:45: Stress test stopped.
13:25:46: Step# 12. Diagnostic VID: 1234 mV
13:25:46: Stress test started...
13:27:53: Stress test stopped.
13:27:54: Step# 13. Diagnostic VID: 1228 mV
13:27:54: Stress test started...
13:30:01: Stress test stopped.
13:30:02: Step# 14. Diagnostic VID: 1222 mV
13:30:02: Stress test started...
13:32:09: Stress test stopped.
13:32:09: Step# 15. Diagnostic VID: 1216 mV
13:32:09: Stress test started...
13:34:17: Stress test stopped.
13:34:17: Step# 16. Diagnostic VID: 1210 mV
13:34:17: Stress test started...
13:36:25: Stress test stopped.
13:36:25: Step# 17. Diagnostic VID: 1204 mV
13:36:25: Stress test started...
13:38:33: Stress test stopped.
13:38:33: Step# 18. Diagnostic VID: 1198 mV
13:38:33: Stress test started...
13:40:41: Stress test stopped.
13:40:41: Step# 19. Diagnostic VID: 1192 mV
13:40:41: Stress test started...
13:42:49: Stress test stopped.
13:42:49: Step# 20. Diagnostic VID: 1186 mV
13:42:49: Stress test started...
13:44:57: Stress test stopped.
13:44:57: Step# 21. Diagnostic VID: 1180 mV
13:44:57: Stress test started...
13:47:05: Stress test stopped.
13:47:05: Step# 22. Diagnostic VID: 1174 mV
13:47:05: Stress test started...
13:49:13: Stress test stopped.
13:49:13: Step# 23. Diagnostic VID: 1168 mV
13:49:13: Stress test started...
13:51:21: Stress test stopped.
13:51:21: Step# 24. Diagnostic VID: 1162 mV
13:51:21: Stress test started...
13:53:29: Stress test stopped.
13:53:29: Step# 25. Diagnostic VID: 1156 mV
13:53:29: Stress test started...
13:55:37: Stress test stopped.
13:55:37: Step# 26. Diagnostic VID: 1150 mV
13:55:37: Stress test started...
13:57:45: Stress test stopped.
13:57:45: Step# 27. Diagnostic VID: 1144 mV
13:57:45: Stress test started...
13:59:53: Stress test stopped.
13:59:53: Step# 28. Diagnostic VID: 1138 mV
13:59:54: Stress test started...
14:02:01: Stress test stopped.
14:02:02: Step# 29. Diagnostic VID: 1132 mV
14:02:02: Stress test started...
14:04:09: Stress test stopped.
14:04:10: Step# 30. Diagnostic VID: 1126 mV
14:04:10: Stress test started...
Thread# 13 fall down, usage 91.4%
14:04:22: Stress test stopped.
14:04:23: Step# 31. Diagnostic VID: 1132 mV


Diagnostic results
Max temperature: 60.5°
Energy efficient: 3.58
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
Your CPU is SILVER SAMPLE
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 4200 MHz
Reference voltage: 1250 mV
Recomended values for Undervolt:
Reference frequency: 4075 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV

This is what i got after diagnostic...
When i press START i crash at 2nd CB20 test... Any recommendation? I wish this tool did something for me... Maybe i need to manual OC?


----------



## HatchetEgg

1usmus said:


> *CTR 1.1 BETA 4 released!*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Changelog & download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der ultimative ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) – Offizielle Downloadseite | Update Version 1.1 Beta 7 | igor´sLAB
> 
> 
> Die Veröffentlichung des lang erwarteten Projekts ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), ein Projekt, das die Leistung von Systemen auf der Basis von Ryzen-Prozessoren mit der Zen2-Mikroarchitektur deutlich…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.igorslab.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clock Tuner for AMD Ryzen CTR (2.1 Beta 5) Download
> 
> 
> ClockTuner is an AMD Ryzen overclocking utility that lets you fine-tune and maximize overclocking potential on AMD Ryzen processors. The supported CP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 Download
> 
> 
> Download ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), Guru3D is the official download partner for this handy utility that can possibly boost ZEN2 processor performance on your PC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TIPS AND TRICKS*
> 
> * Do not use the browser, your favorite game, the kitchen combine or any other application while CTR is running( tunning process).
> 
> * After saving the profile, press "APPLY PROFILE" otherwise CTR will not load the profile.
> 
> * If you have more than 5 unsuccessful attempts, I advise you not to use CTR with current BIOS. There are a huge number of factors that affect the experiments and these factors do not depend on CTR. Each processor from the same batch will behave differently.
> 
> * Incorrect voltage or frequency. Incompatible BIOS or outdated driver chipset. Always use the latest versions. If the problem persists, do not use CTR.


Thanks, 1Usmus, for your work. I have tried running the latest version but I keep getting invalid string error.

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

**** Exception Text ****
System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Number.StringToNumber(String str, NumberStyles options, NumberBuffer& number, NumberFormatInfo info, Boolean parseDecimal)
at System.Number.ParseInt32(String s, NumberStyles style, NumberFormatInfo info)
at Nemesis_UIv2.MAIN.CheckMode()
at Nemesis_UIv2.MAIN.c639ef6d1b93fc9b8fb7b211965a8ca65.MoveNext()
--- End of stack trace from previous location where exception was thrown ---
at System.Runtime.ExceptionServices.ExceptionDispatchInfo.Throw()

**** Loaded Assemblies ****
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4250.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Nemesis UIv2
Assembly Version: 1.1.0.4
Win32 Version: 1.1.0.4
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/CTR%201.1.exe
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4200.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
Nemesis UIv2&&
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.0.4
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/CTR%201.1.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4250.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
LibreHardwareMonitorLib
Assembly Version: 0.8.1.0
Win32 Version: 0.8.1.0
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/LibreHardwareMonitorLib.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3
Assembly Version: 1.5.3.0
Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4190.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_B
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4220.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4200.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.11.5.2
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.5.7.1
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.DLL
----------------------------------------
Embeded
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.Core
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/Bunifu.Core.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Serialization
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4250.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Serialization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4261.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_B
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_64/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml.Linq
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml.Linq/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.Linq.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Management
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Management/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Management.dll
----------------------------------------
Embeded
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.dll
----------------------------------------
Embeded
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/user/Downloads/clocktuner-ryzen-1-1-beta-4/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.dll
----------------------------------------

**** JIT Debugging ****
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## jtneto

Thank you for this amazing tool!

I'm having some trouble though, I can get past the Diagnostic, but everytime I start the tests, my PC reboots after a few steps. Any recommendations on what I should try? I have already set both LLC option in the BIOS to Turbo.

This is the last log:



Code:


***ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.1 beta 4 by 1usmus***
AMD Ryzen 9 3900XT 12-Core Processor (870F10)
GIGABYTE X570 AORUS PRO
BIOS ver. F30 SMU ver. 46.64.00
DRAM speed 3600 MHz
10/21/2020 08:54:05



AVX light mode
Cycle time: 120000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1187 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
08:55:02: CCX1 (159): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
08:55:02: CCX2 (148): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
08:55:02: CCX3 (137): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
08:55:02: CCX4 (125): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
08:55:02: Step# 1. Diagnostic VID: 1187 mV
08:55:02: Stress test started...
08:55:18: Stress test stopped.

AVX light mode
Cycle time: 60000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1187 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
08:55:20: CCX1 (159): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
08:55:20: CCX2 (148): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
08:55:20: CCX3 (137): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
08:55:20: CCX4 (125): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
08:55:20: Step# 1. Diagnostic VID: 1187 mV
08:55:20: Stress test started...
08:56:27: Stress test stopped.
08:56:28: Step# 2. Diagnostic VID: 1181 mV
08:56:28: Stress test started...
08:57:34: Stress test stopped.
08:57:35: Step# 3. Diagnostic VID: 1175 mV
08:57:35: Stress test started...
08:58:41: Stress test stopped.
08:58:42: Step# 4. Diagnostic VID: 1169 mV
08:58:42: Stress test started...
08:59:48: Stress test stopped.
08:59:49: Step# 5. Diagnostic VID: 1163 mV
08:59:49: Stress test started...
09:00:55: Stress test stopped.
09:00:56: Step# 6. Diagnostic VID: 1157 mV
09:00:56: Stress test started...
09:02:03: Stress test stopped.
09:02:03: Step# 7. Diagnostic VID: 1151 mV
09:02:03: Stress test started...
09:03:10: Stress test stopped.
09:03:10: Step# 8. Diagnostic VID: 1145 mV
09:03:10: Stress test started...
09:04:17: Stress test stopped.
09:04:17: Step# 9. Diagnostic VID: 1139 mV
09:04:17: Stress test started...
09:05:24: Stress test stopped.
09:05:24: Step# 10. Diagnostic VID: 1133 mV
09:05:24: Stress test started...
09:06:31: Stress test stopped.
09:06:31: Step# 11. Diagnostic VID: 1127 mV
09:06:31: Stress test started...
09:07:38: Stress test stopped.
09:07:38: Step# 12. Diagnostic VID: 1121 mV
09:07:38: Stress test started...
09:08:45: Stress test stopped.
09:08:45: Step# 13. Diagnostic VID: 1115 mV
09:08:45: Stress test started...
09:09:52: Stress test stopped.
09:09:52: Step# 14. Diagnostic VID: 1109 mV
09:09:52: Stress test started...
09:10:59: Stress test stopped.
09:11:00: Step# 15. Diagnostic VID: 1103 mV
09:11:00: Stress test started...
09:12:06: Stress test stopped.
09:12:07: Step# 16. Diagnostic VID: 1097 mV
09:12:07: Stress test started...
09:13:13: Stress test stopped.
09:13:14: Step# 17. Diagnostic VID: 1091 mV
09:13:14: Stress test started...
09:14:20: Stress test stopped.
09:14:21: Step# 18. Diagnostic VID: 1085 mV
09:14:21: Stress test started...
09:15:27: Stress test stopped.
09:15:28: Step# 19. Diagnostic VID: 1079 mV
09:15:28: Stress test started...
09:16:34: Stress test stopped.
09:16:35: Step# 20. Diagnostic VID: 1073 mV
09:16:35: Stress test started...
09:17:41: Stress test stopped.
09:17:42: Step# 21. Diagnostic VID: 1067 mV
09:17:42: Stress test started...
09:18:48: Stress test stopped.
09:18:49: Step# 22. Diagnostic VID: 1061 mV
09:18:49: Stress test started...
Thread# 25 fall down, usage 91.2%
09:19:00: Stress test stopped.
09:19:01: Step# 23. Diagnostic VID: 1067 mV


Diagnostic results
Max temperature: 59.2?
Energy efficient: 3.8
AMD Ryzen 9 3900XT 12-Core Processor
Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 4350 MHz
Reference voltage: 1250 mV
Recomended values for Undervolt:
Reference frequency: 4175 MHz
Reference voltage: 1150 mV

AVX Light mode
Cycle time: 360000 ms
Reference frequency: 4350 MHz
CCX delta: 125 MHz
Reference voltage: 1250 mV
Target voltage: 1250 mV


Cinebench 20 started
Cinebench 20 finished with result: 7014
Voltage: 1.285 V  PPT: 142 W  Temperature: 71.4?
Manual overclocking mode enabled

Step# 1
09:31:07: CCX1 (159): 4425 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
09:31:07: CCX2 (148): 4425 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
09:31:07: CCX3 (137): 4350 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
09:31:07: CCX4 (125): 4350 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
09:31:07: Stress test #1 started...
09:31:13: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 59.4?
09:33:15: Stress test stopped.
09:33:16: Stress test #2 started...
09:33:21: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 59.7?
09:35:24: Stress test stopped.
09:35:24: Stress test #3 started...
09:35:29: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 61?
09:37:32: Stress test stopped.

Step# 2
09:37:33: CCX1 (159): 4425 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
09:37:33: CCX2 (148): 4425 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
09:37:33: CCX3 (137): 4350 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
09:37:33: CCX4 (125): 4350 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
09:37:33: Stress test #1 started...
09:37:38: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.5?
09:39:41: Stress test stopped.
09:39:42: Stress test #2 started...
09:39:47: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.1?
09:41:50: Stress test stopped.
09:41:50: Stress test #3 started...
09:41:55: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.8?
09:43:58: Stress test stopped.

Step# 3
09:43:59: CCX1 (159): 4450 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
09:43:59: CCX2 (148): 4450 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
09:43:59: CCX3 (137): 4375 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
09:43:59: CCX4 (125): 4375 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
09:43:59: Stress test #1 started...
09:44:04: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 61?
CCX1 overclocking failure detected!
Thread# 4 fall down, usage 91.2%
09:45:03: Stress test stopped.

Step# 4
09:45:04: CCX1 (159): 4425 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=
09:45:04: CCX2 (148): 4450 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
09:45:04: CCX3 (137): 4375 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
09:45:04: CCX4 (125): 4375 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
09:45:04: Stress test #1 started...
09:45:09: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 60.9?
CCX2 overclocking failure detected!
Thread# 8 fall down, usage 73.5%
09:46:38: Stress test stopped.

Step# 5
09:46:40: CCX1 (159): 4425 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=
09:46:40: CCX2 (148): 4425 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=
09:46:40: CCX3 (137): 4375 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
09:46:40: CCX4 (125): 4375 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
09:46:40: Stress test #1 started...
09:46:45: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 60.8?
09:48:48: Stress test stopped.
09:48:48: Stress test #2 started...
09:48:53: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 60.3?
09:50:56: Stress test stopped.
09:50:57: Stress test #3 started...
09:51:02: CPU Vdroop: 1 % temperature: 61.2?
09:53:05: Stress test stopped.

Step# 6
09:53:06: CCX1 (159): 4425 MHz, 1244 mV  OC=
09:53:06: CCX2 (148): 4425 MHz, 1244 mV  OC=
09:53:06: CCX3 (137): 4375 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
09:53:06: CCX4 (125): 4375 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
09:53:06: Stress test #1 started...
09:53:11: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.5?
09:55:14: Stress test stopped.
09:55:14: Stress test #2 started...
09:55:19: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.1?
09:57:22: Stress test stopped.
09:57:23: Stress test #3 started...
09:57:28: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.9?
CCX1 overclocking failure detected!
Thread# 4 fall down, usage 93.9%
09:59:23: Stress test stopped.

Step# 7
09:59:24: CCX1 (159): 4400 MHz, 1244 mV  OC=
09:59:24: CCX2 (148): 4425 MHz, 1244 mV  OC=
09:59:24: CCX3 (137): 4375 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
09:59:24: CCX4 (125): 4375 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
09:59:24: Stress test #1 started...
09:59:29: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.4?
10:01:32: Stress test stopped.
10:01:33: Stress test #2 started...

I was constantly checking the temperature and it appears to be ok, so I guess maybe I'll have to change something related to the voltage? 

Thanks!


----------



## 1usmus

Hello community. Approximately in 12 hours I will post CTR 1.1 beta 5 with a few fixes. 
I also know that some CTR users have stopped running because of the trial protection period. This will also be "fixed".

This update will not affect your current profiles. It is enough to replace exe file and that is all. 

Ryzen 3 3300X support
secure profile loading with OS
improved penalty system (some of you had problems with the final launch of Cinebench)

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

CTR (1.1 beta 3, beta 4 ...) don't work anymore with W10 20H2 (19042.572). (newest windows update)

I tried to reboot multiple times.

When i clicking on CTR, it gave me 2 errors in event viewer of W10, "Application error" with ID 1000 : (this is always the same error)

Nom de l’application défaillante CTR 1.1.exe, version : 1.1.0.4, horodatage : 0x5f8dff49
Nom du module défaillant : KERNELBASE.dll, version : 10.0.19041.572, horodatage : 0x1183946c
Code d’exception : 0xe0434352
Décalage d’erreur : 0x0000000000023e49
ID du processus défaillant : 0x59d8
Heure de début de l’application défaillante : 0x01d6a8361a765d83
Chemin d’accès de l’application défaillante : C:\Users\Olivier\Downloads\CTR\CTR 1.1 beta 4\CTR 1.1.exe
Chemin d’accès du module défaillant: C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
ID de rapport : 7af15e05-80de-4ef5-9c90-9ead499cb64e
Nom complet du package défaillant :
ID de l’application relative au package défaillant :

and ".NET Runtime" with ID 1026 :

Application : CTR 1.1.exe
Version du Framework : v4.0.30319
Description : le processus a été arrêté en raison d'une exception non gérée.
Informations sur l'exception : System.Exception
à A.c876679f7248fd4a925df4967b007c5a4.c2fd1999a2a4673fb0cb230086095dbdb()
à A.c1650cc23eff4ca9eddd3f2a81d7a328f.cecee0037876a38226b88f97aa453252f()










Here's 5 crashdump link (when CTR is crashing, crashdump are created in "AppData\Local\CrashDumps" :






1fichier.com: Cloud Storage







1fichier.com









1fichier.com: Cloud Storage







1fichier.com









1fichier.com: Cloud Storage







1fichier.com









1fichier.com: Cloud Storage







1fichier.com









1fichier.com: Cloud Storage







1fichier.com





It was working fine before the update to W10 20H2.


----------



## TetsuoShima

jtneto said:


> Thank you for this amazing tool!
> 
> I'm having some trouble though, I can get past the Diagnostic, but everytime I start the tests, my PC reboots after a few steps. Any recommendations on what I should try? I have already set both LLC option in the BIOS to Turbo.
> 
> This is the last log:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ***ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.1 beta 4 by 1usmus***
> AMD Ryzen 9 3900XT 12-Core Processor (870F10)
> GIGABYTE X570 AORUS PRO
> BIOS ver. F30 SMU ver. 46.64.00
> DRAM speed 3600 MHz
> 10/21/2020 08:54:05
> 
> 
> 
> AVX light mode
> Cycle time: 120000 ms
> Reference frequency: 4050MHz
> Reference voltage: 1187 mV
> Voltage step: 6 mV
> 
> 
> Manual overclocking mode enabled
> 08:55:02: CCX1 (159): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
> 08:55:02: CCX2 (148): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
> 08:55:02: CCX3 (137): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
> 08:55:02: CCX4 (125): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
> 08:55:02: Step# 1. Diagnostic VID: 1187 mV
> 08:55:02: Stress test started...
> 08:55:18: Stress test stopped.
> 
> AVX light mode
> Cycle time: 60000 ms
> Reference frequency: 4050MHz
> Reference voltage: 1187 mV
> Voltage step: 6 mV
> 
> 
> Manual overclocking mode enabled
> 08:55:20: CCX1 (159): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
> 08:55:20: CCX2 (148): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
> 08:55:20: CCX3 (137): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
> 08:55:20: CCX4 (125): 4050 MHz, 1187 mV
> 08:55:20: Step# 1. Diagnostic VID: 1187 mV
> 08:55:20: Stress test started...
> 08:56:27: Stress test stopped.
> 08:56:28: Step# 2. Diagnostic VID: 1181 mV
> 08:56:28: Stress test started...
> 08:57:34: Stress test stopped.
> 08:57:35: Step# 3. Diagnostic VID: 1175 mV
> 08:57:35: Stress test started...
> 08:58:41: Stress test stopped.
> 08:58:42: Step# 4. Diagnostic VID: 1169 mV
> 08:58:42: Stress test started...
> 08:59:48: Stress test stopped.
> 08:59:49: Step# 5. Diagnostic VID: 1163 mV
> 08:59:49: Stress test started...
> 09:00:55: Stress test stopped.
> 09:00:56: Step# 6. Diagnostic VID: 1157 mV
> 09:00:56: Stress test started...
> 09:02:03: Stress test stopped.
> 09:02:03: Step# 7. Diagnostic VID: 1151 mV
> 09:02:03: Stress test started...
> 09:03:10: Stress test stopped.
> 09:03:10: Step# 8. Diagnostic VID: 1145 mV
> 09:03:10: Stress test started...
> 09:04:17: Stress test stopped.
> 09:04:17: Step# 9. Diagnostic VID: 1139 mV
> 09:04:17: Stress test started...
> 09:05:24: Stress test stopped.
> 09:05:24: Step# 10. Diagnostic VID: 1133 mV
> 09:05:24: Stress test started...
> 09:06:31: Stress test stopped.
> 09:06:31: Step# 11. Diagnostic VID: 1127 mV
> 09:06:31: Stress test started...
> 09:07:38: Stress test stopped.
> 09:07:38: Step# 12. Diagnostic VID: 1121 mV
> 09:07:38: Stress test started...
> 09:08:45: Stress test stopped.
> 09:08:45: Step# 13. Diagnostic VID: 1115 mV
> 09:08:45: Stress test started...
> 09:09:52: Stress test stopped.
> 09:09:52: Step# 14. Diagnostic VID: 1109 mV
> 09:09:52: Stress test started...
> 09:10:59: Stress test stopped.
> 09:11:00: Step# 15. Diagnostic VID: 1103 mV
> 09:11:00: Stress test started...
> 09:12:06: Stress test stopped.
> 09:12:07: Step# 16. Diagnostic VID: 1097 mV
> 09:12:07: Stress test started...
> 09:13:13: Stress test stopped.
> 09:13:14: Step# 17. Diagnostic VID: 1091 mV
> 09:13:14: Stress test started...
> 09:14:20: Stress test stopped.
> 09:14:21: Step# 18. Diagnostic VID: 1085 mV
> 09:14:21: Stress test started...
> 09:15:27: Stress test stopped.
> 09:15:28: Step# 19. Diagnostic VID: 1079 mV
> 09:15:28: Stress test started...
> 09:16:34: Stress test stopped.
> 09:16:35: Step# 20. Diagnostic VID: 1073 mV
> 09:16:35: Stress test started...
> 09:17:41: Stress test stopped.
> 09:17:42: Step# 21. Diagnostic VID: 1067 mV
> 09:17:42: Stress test started...
> 09:18:48: Stress test stopped.
> 09:18:49: Step# 22. Diagnostic VID: 1061 mV
> 09:18:49: Stress test started...
> Thread# 25 fall down, usage 91.2%
> 09:19:00: Stress test stopped.
> 09:19:01: Step# 23. Diagnostic VID: 1067 mV
> 
> 
> Diagnostic results
> Max temperature: 59.2?
> Energy efficient: 3.8
> AMD Ryzen 9 3900XT 12-Core Processor
> Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
> Recomended values for Overclocking:
> Reference frequency: 4350 MHz
> Reference voltage: 1250 mV
> Recomended values for Undervolt:
> Reference frequency: 4175 MHz
> Reference voltage: 1150 mV
> 
> AVX Light mode
> Cycle time: 360000 ms
> Reference frequency: 4350 MHz
> CCX delta: 125 MHz
> Reference voltage: 1250 mV
> Target voltage: 1250 mV
> 
> 
> Cinebench 20 started
> Cinebench 20 finished with result: 7014
> Voltage: 1.285 V  PPT: 142 W  Temperature: 71.4?
> Manual overclocking mode enabled
> 
> Step# 1
> 09:31:07: CCX1 (159): 4425 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
> 09:31:07: CCX2 (148): 4425 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
> 09:31:07: CCX3 (137): 4350 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
> 09:31:07: CCX4 (125): 4350 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
> 09:31:07: Stress test #1 started...
> 09:31:13: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 59.4?
> 09:33:15: Stress test stopped.
> 09:33:16: Stress test #2 started...
> 09:33:21: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 59.7?
> 09:35:24: Stress test stopped.
> 09:35:24: Stress test #3 started...
> 09:35:29: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 61?
> 09:37:32: Stress test stopped.
> 
> Step# 2
> 09:37:33: CCX1 (159): 4425 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
> 09:37:33: CCX2 (148): 4425 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
> 09:37:33: CCX3 (137): 4350 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
> 09:37:33: CCX4 (125): 4350 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
> 09:37:33: Stress test #1 started...
> 09:37:38: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.5?
> 09:39:41: Stress test stopped.
> 09:39:42: Stress test #2 started...
> 09:39:47: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.1?
> 09:41:50: Stress test stopped.
> 09:41:50: Stress test #3 started...
> 09:41:55: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.8?
> 09:43:58: Stress test stopped.
> 
> Step# 3
> 09:43:59: CCX1 (159): 4450 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
> 09:43:59: CCX2 (148): 4450 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
> 09:43:59: CCX3 (137): 4375 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
> 09:43:59: CCX4 (125): 4375 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
> 09:43:59: Stress test #1 started...
> 09:44:04: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 61?
> CCX1 overclocking failure detected!
> Thread# 4 fall down, usage 91.2%
> 09:45:03: Stress test stopped.
> 
> Step# 4
> 09:45:04: CCX1 (159): 4425 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=
> 09:45:04: CCX2 (148): 4450 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
> 09:45:04: CCX3 (137): 4375 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
> 09:45:04: CCX4 (125): 4375 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
> 09:45:04: Stress test #1 started...
> 09:45:09: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 60.9?
> CCX2 overclocking failure detected!
> Thread# 8 fall down, usage 73.5%
> 09:46:38: Stress test stopped.
> 
> Step# 5
> 09:46:40: CCX1 (159): 4425 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=
> 09:46:40: CCX2 (148): 4425 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=
> 09:46:40: CCX3 (137): 4375 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
> 09:46:40: CCX4 (125): 4375 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+
> 09:46:40: Stress test #1 started...
> 09:46:45: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 60.8?
> 09:48:48: Stress test stopped.
> 09:48:48: Stress test #2 started...
> 09:48:53: CPU Vdroop: 0.5 % temperature: 60.3?
> 09:50:56: Stress test stopped.
> 09:50:57: Stress test #3 started...
> 09:51:02: CPU Vdroop: 1 % temperature: 61.2?
> 09:53:05: Stress test stopped.
> 
> Step# 6
> 09:53:06: CCX1 (159): 4425 MHz, 1244 mV  OC=
> 09:53:06: CCX2 (148): 4425 MHz, 1244 mV  OC=
> 09:53:06: CCX3 (137): 4375 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
> 09:53:06: CCX4 (125): 4375 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
> 09:53:06: Stress test #1 started...
> 09:53:11: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.5?
> 09:55:14: Stress test stopped.
> 09:55:14: Stress test #2 started...
> 09:55:19: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.1?
> 09:57:22: Stress test stopped.
> 09:57:23: Stress test #3 started...
> 09:57:28: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.9?
> CCX1 overclocking failure detected!
> Thread# 4 fall down, usage 93.9%
> 09:59:23: Stress test stopped.
> 
> Step# 7
> 09:59:24: CCX1 (159): 4400 MHz, 1244 mV  OC=
> 09:59:24: CCX2 (148): 4425 MHz, 1244 mV  OC=
> 09:59:24: CCX3 (137): 4375 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
> 09:59:24: CCX4 (125): 4375 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+
> 09:59:24: Stress test #1 started...
> 09:59:29: CPU Vdroop: 0.6 % temperature: 60.4?
> 10:01:32: Stress test stopped.
> 10:01:33: Stress test #2 started...
> 
> I was constantly checking the temperature and it appears to be ok, so I guess maybe I'll have to change something related to the voltage?
> 
> Thanks!


I noticed that with the F30 BIOS as well on my Aorus Master X570.
Looks like F30 is quite ****e to be honest 
I have better luck with F20 on my other BIOS chip.
Currently wating for F31 which might have improvements.


----------



## permanganassium

Hey, is it normal that I only see like two cores active in the app? I have Ryzen 3600 so I assume it should show 6?


----------



## Element115

permanganassium said:


> Hey, is it normal that I only see like two cores active in the app? I have Ryzen 3600 so I assume it should show 6?
> 
> View attachment 2462862


I see you have 6 core, from c01 to c06, all good


----------



## 1usmus

*CTR 1.1 BETA 5 READY!*









Clock Tuner for AMD Ryzen CTR (2.1 Beta 5) Download


ClockTuner is an AMD Ryzen overclocking utility that lets you fine-tune and maximize overclocking potential on AMD Ryzen processors. The supported CP




www.techpowerup.com












ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 Download


Download ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), Guru3D is the official download partner for this handy utility that can possibly boost ZEN2 processor performance on your PC....




www.guru3d.com


----------



## devoker

I have an asrock b450 fatality mobo and it has no llc settings. Is it safe to use ctr without llc adjustment? Also stress test in CTR doesn't even make temperatures go above 66 while cinebench shows around 80. Is prime 95 need to be adjusted for heavier loads before using ctr?


----------



## redfellow

Beta 5 download is missing, the Guru3D download zip only contains 1.0 Beta 3 and 1.1 Beta 4 folders?


----------



## TetsuoShima

> _** *Update*, we pulled Beta 5 due to a bug. We'll update soon._


----------



## permanganassium

Element115 said:


> I see you have 6 core, from c01 to c06, all good


oh, I'm such an idiot. I didn't notice there's cores in the CX1 and CX2 boxes... sorry! 😅


----------



## dgoc18

CTR 1.1 BETA 6 AT ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v1.1 Beta 6 Download


----------



## Raphaeldan

Thanx for the time spend creating this wonderfull program, but even using the beta 6 im still getting the "Problems with reading CBlog.log" error. Does someone know how to solv it?
I aprecite any help

thanx.

*ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.1 beta 6 by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor (870F10)
ASUS TUF GAMING B550-PLUS
BIOS ver. 1004 SMU ver. 46.63.00
DRAM speed 3400 MHz
10/22/2020 10:47:13

AVX light mode
Cycle time: 60000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1300 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV

...

Calculation of penalties for the final profile:
11:53:14: CCX1 (127): 3975 MHz, 1175 mV OC=
11:53:14: CCX2 (116): 3950 MHz, 1175 mV OC=
Cinebench 20 started
*Problems with reading CBlog.log
Cinebench 20 finished with result: 0*
Voltage: 1.175 V PPT: 73.7 W Temperature: 69.2°
Profile 2 successfully saved!


----------



## wire1122

ctr beta 6 autoload to windows startup but not apply oc and if I apply the oc manually crash my system


----------



## GoforceReloaded

@1usmus

Your CTR 1.1 beta 6 is fixed and working with W10 20H2 (19042.572). (did not test beta 5)

*But i have the same issue as wire1122.

If i apply the oc manually (with the same value as before, which are 100% stable with 24h of prime95 with FFT 800-8092), when i click on "apply profile #1" the system is crashed instantly and reboot.*

3900X + X570 Xtreme (F30 bios, SMU 46.64.00) + latest amd chipset driver (2.10.13.408) + W10 20H2.

Anyways, thanks for your work on this tool : )


----------



## 1usmus

*That's not all, BETA 7 with improved system protection from BSOD during the activation of the profile will be available in the coming minutes.*

This completes my mission and I will start developing the new CTR version. Sorry to have caused some of you problems. And of course thank you to everyone who writes feedbacks. I have more work to do to improve the product. You will definitely find out about the new version in the news.


----------



## acale

@1usmus 
Thank you sir


----------



## MikeS3000

1usmus said:


> *That's not all, BETA 7 with improved system protection from BSOD during the activation of the profile will be available in the coming minutes.*
> 
> This completes my mission and I will start developing the new CTR version. Sorry to have caused some of you problems. And of course thank you to everyone who writes feedbacks. I have more work to do to improve the product. You will definitely find out about the new version in the news.


No reason to be sorry at all. You're providing free BETA software and we all assume the risks. The worst that happens is that the system reboots or we crash at CB20. No big deal and thanks for contributing to the community.


----------



## redfellow

Can I just replace the executable after Beta 6 has finished the process, so that on next boot, the profile re-application works as expected?


----------



## flowerdealer

Hey, latest Beta is not starting the software and applying the profile upon restart. Beta 4 was working for me.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

question i just built a 2nd ryzen rig a 3700x pbo stays around 4240mhz testing the software out now on it and it keeps going down not up its at 3825mhz right now it worked great on my 3900x when i ran it when you first released it.


----------



## Mozgus

Newest version still failing to finish test and always crashes and reboots my entire PC. The last version that worked for me was I think the 2nd ever release, prior to v1.1 betas.

ctr log txt just gets this far:



Code:


Step# 1

00:46:39: CCX1 (127): 3875 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+

00:46:39: CCX2 (116): 3875 MHz, 1250 mV  OC+

00:46:39: Stress test #1 started...

00:46:44: CPU Vdroop: 1.5 % temperature: 53.8?

00:48:46: Stress test stopped.

00:48:47: Stress test #2 started...

00:48:52: CPU Vdroop: 1.5 % temperature: 53.3?

00:50:54: Stress test stopped.

00:50:54: Stress test #3 started...

00:50:59: CPU Vdroop: 1.5 % temperature: 54.5?

00:53:03: Stress test stopped.



Step# 2

00:53:04: CCX1 (127): 3875 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+

00:53:04: CCX2 (116): 3875 MHz, 1244 mV  OC+

00:53:04: Stress test #1 started...

00:53:09: CPU Vdroop: 1.5 % temperature: 54.6?

00:55:11: Stress test stopped.

00:55:11: Stress test #2 started...

00:55:16: CPU Vdroop: 1.5 % temperature: 52.2?

00:57:19: Stress test stopped.

00:57:19: Stress test #3 started...


results.txt:



Code:


[Fri Oct 23 00:44:51 2020]

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4

Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

There is no stress.txt file....

In windows event viewer I notice 6 seconds prior to power failure from the kernel whatever, it has another error:


Code:


The virtualization-based security enablement policy check at phase 0 failed with status: Virtual Secure Mode (VSM) is not initialized. The hypervisor or VSM may not be present or enabled.

Do I need the SVM disabled in bios or not? I have it disabled, as told.


----------



## HowYesNo

so my cpu is silver and this is my result. seems ok to me.
now i need to save profile, and apply or update??
can I use this as reference and do overclock in bios using tuner voltage and clock results?
also how do i send stats?
thanks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

HowYesNo said:


> View attachment 2463005
> 
> 
> so my cpu is silver and this is my result. seems ok to me.
> now i need to save profile, and apply or update??
> can I use this as reference and do overclock in bios using tuner voltage and clock results?
> also how do i send stats?
> thanks.


You should be able to on my 3900x i took the values i got out of clocktuner and put them in bios doing a ccx overclock and it was stable when i tested it.


----------



## PLAY911

HI all, just here to say that this app is a must. Works great!!! Just needs read, learn and patient....dont expect super OC with just one click. Tune a good OC needs time and patient.
Many thanks @1usmus !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

so my issue waset ctr it was ram in wrong slot on the board spitting out errors.


----------



## thomasck

Beta 7 is giving me ratings from bronze to gold for the 3900x, and I'm almost never able to finish the process. Same LLC 2 as used in previous version without problem.

If my sample maxes the voltage around 1.27V while running prime 95 small fft means I can push CTR voltage a bit further than 1.25V?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bal3Wolf

llc 3 for both my asus boards have been the best so far it seems like.


----------



## klez

Just upgraded from version 1.0 beta 3 to version 1.1 beta 7 and CTR says Ryzen Master is not installed or outdated, but i just downloaded and installed the latest version from AMD. Already cleared event log. Win 10 20H2 installed. Version 1.0 beta 3 worked flawlessly for me.


----------



## vgchat

After you save the profile and set it to load with windows, does it open the ctr app and if so does it need to stay open to keep the profile running?


----------



## devoker

Profile loading works on startup but If I lock the user and logon, profile is not reloaded and reverts back to stock.


----------



## kaywalsk

This is my diagnostic result, I have only run CTR 1.1 beta 7 so I have no other result to compare this one to.



My issue is that after it does the diagnostic and applies the settings, the first CB20 run after clicking "start" crashes or blue screens. So what I assume is happening is that the diagnostic isn't getting an accurate reading. Possibly due to me having some bios settings misconfigured, I tried to be thorough but it's always possible I missed something.


----------



## Mozgus

I posted a very detailed troubleshooting and its been stuck as awaiting moderator for 3 days now...Still just wondering why all of v1.1 betas have never worked.

Edit: Its finally visible above. This can be deleted.









NEW! ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) 2.1 RC5


Hey, latest Beta is not starting the software and applying the profile upon restart. Beta 4 was working for me.




www.overclock.net


----------



## briank

devoker said:


> Profile loading works on startup but If I lock the user and logon, profile is not reloaded and reverts back to stock.


CTR is a great tool and it help me optimize my overclock. I stopped using it after it created a profile though. Instead I've loaded those per CCX clock speeds into BIOS. The only tricky thing was experimenting to get the Vcore to the same value under load (I am annoyed at how Gigabyte implements voltage offset). Now I don't have to worry about CTR loading profiles.


----------



## gnewtzie

klez said:


> Just upgraded from version 1.0 beta 3 to version 1.1 beta 7 and CTR says Ryzen Master is not installed or outdated, but i just downloaded and installed the latest version from AMD. Already cleared event log. Win 10 20H2 installed. Version 1.0 beta 3 worked flawlessly for me.


Fix for me was to open up ryzen master 1 time and get it running (I had to turn off SVM in the bios because i run vms, run ryzen master 1 time, then reboot and turn back on svm in the bios)

After that, it reads temps and works just fine.


----------



## gnewtzie

We really need a way to trigger a cb20 benchmark in the app itself for posting of statistics and when you change the profile manually.

PS just my 2 cents.


----------



## PLAY911

gnewtzie said:


> We really need a way to trigger a cb20 benchmark in the app itself for posting of statistics and when you change the profile manually.
> 
> PS just my 2 cents.


+1


----------



## worekarolis

3700x tested on two motherboards
Asrock x370 itx fatality and ASUS ROG Strix X570-I Gaming
Crashes on diagnostics below 1200-1174 mV on standard settings.

Not sure where to go from here :/


----------



## Thor2

I have 1.1. Beta 7. Has worked very well in every way, get good results. Except when PC sleeps and then wakes up, profile is not restored, PC goes to "normal". CTR is still in tray though, and in startup. Have to "apply" profile in CTR again, then OK.
AMD 3600X, Asus X470 Prime, newest Windows update, AMD Ryzen High performance power profile installed ("balanced").


----------



## Jayjr1105

Great tool for still being in beta.
My 3600X on a cheap Thermalright AXP-200R, cheap Gaming Plus B450, and cheap Hynix 3733 RAM.

Before:
Cinebench 20 started
Cinebench 20 finished with result: 3643
Voltage: 1.347 V PPT: 96.4 W Temperature: 75.1°

After:
Cinebench 20 started
Cinebench 20 finished with result: 3826
Voltage: 1.256 V PPT: 84.8 W Temperature: 72.2°


----------



## Thor2

Removed note.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Great tool indeed!

I think those looking for a single, one click solution that does EVERYTHING will be disappointed.
Lets also remember this is software driven by a community member.

After I completed the diagnostic, I just went into the UEFI and did it manual. 3800X on a custom loop w. 360mm rad. Gigabyte B550I.

My stock results:
Cinebench 20 finished with result: 4925
Voltage: 1.488 V PPT: 120.58 W Temperature: 78°

My results after:
Cinebench 20 finished with result: 5016
Voltage: 1.188 V PPT: 90.55 W Temperature: 64°




Spoiler



I've tried various overclocks, under clocks and the best setting I found for stability and thermals was the one from the diagnostic. I could technically go further by adjusting the OC per CCX using the results from the tool but for the ease of use... I'm happy with the temps / voltage. Rig is silent... all is well.

Before (Stock):









After (Under volt @ 4.25ghz):


----------



## Steven Stacy

CTR 1.1 beta 7 issue? maybe?
CB R20. anything over 10,000 pts truncate to only 4 characters. I think it's doing 10280 -> 1028. Is it just me?
Calculation of penalties for the final profile:
11:30:30: CCX1 (188): 4450 MHz, 1320 mV OC=
11:30:30: CCX2 (171): 4425 MHz, 1320 mV OC=
11:30:30: CCX3 (155): 4325 MHz, 1320 mV OC=
11:30:30: CCX4 (138): 4350 MHz, 1320 mV OC=
Cinebench 20 started
Cinebench 20 finished with result: 1028
Voltage: 1.319 V PPT: 194.7 W Temperature: 76.2°
Profile 1 successfully saved!
Profile 1 successfully updated!
11:46:24: CCX1 (188): 4450 MHz, 1320 mV OC=
11:46:24: CCX2 (171): 4425 MHz, 1320 mV OC=
11:46:24: CCX3 (155): 4325 MHz, 1320 mV OC=
11:46:24: CCX4 (138): 4350 MHz, 1320 mV OC=
Profile 1 successfully applied!


Stability check!
12:27:28: Stress test stopped.
System completely stable!


I did notice that if I don't overclock the Infiniti fabric too aggressive I get silver, but, bronze if I OC it too much. That makes sense, I could always manually OC higher when I leave fabric default and ram XMP anyway. After the latest firmware update, I have trouble OC my Hynix J-die now. So I just use the XMP 3600 profile.


----------



## i core

Thor2 said:


> I have 1.1. Beta 7. Has worked very well in every way, get good results. Except when PC sleeps and then wakes up, profile is not restored, PC goes to "normal". CTR is still in tray though, and in startup. Have to "apply" profile in CTR again, then OK.
> AMD 3600X, Asus X470 Prime, newest Windows update, AMD Ryzen High performance power profile installed ("balanced").


i wrote same thing to creator 2 times no answer from him yet hope he sort it out soon


----------



## Steven Stacy

i core said:


> i wrote same thing to creator 2 times no answer from him yet hope he sort it out soon


I feel better. I've ran it several times thinking CB was crashing.


----------



## NeatFreq

BOOM! So after many crashes, I decided to switch LLC back to Auto, and run in Enhanced Accuracy mode and that appeared to do it for me, with awesome numbers.


----------



## Mandarb

Beta 3 worked nicely for me. Beta 7 constantly crashes. And I don't mean the PC, I just mean CTR. I can run the whole thing, sometimes the program is gone when I come back, sometimes I can see what settings it found (pretty much 1:1 from Beta 3), then I click on the profile button to save, suddenly the program closes and everything is lost.
I have also tried manually entering the values from Beta 3 into the profile. I can run CB, stresstest, profile is clearly applied and running stable. I tell CTR to launch with Windows minimised. I restart. CTR doesn't launch and when I open it the settings to autostart and apply profile are off and I have to first click on update profile before I can even click on apply profile.

I have redownloaded everything and from different mirrors to make sure I didn't have a faulty download package.


----------



## Mandarb

Mandarb said:


> Beta 3 worked nicely for me. Beta 7 constantly crashes. And I don't mean the PC, I just mean CTR. I can run the whole thing, sometimes the program is gone when I come back, sometimes I can see what settings it found (pretty much 1:1 from Beta 3), then I click on the profile button to save, suddenly the program closes and everything is lost.
> I have also tried manually entering the values from Beta 3 into the profile. I can run CB, stresstest, profile is clearly applied and running stable. I tell CTR to launch with Windows minimised. I restart. CTR doesn't launch and when I open it the settings to autostart and apply profile are off and I have to first click on update profile before I can even click on apply profile.
> 
> I have redownloaded everything and from different mirrors to make sure I didn't have a faulty download package.


Also tried removing the folder in AppData (where apparently the profiles and other settings are stored). Tried again. Came back to the browser open, my results in the Google Sheet, but CTR nowhere to be found.

Edit: Removing the Appdata folder lets it now load my "manual" profile (read, found profile applied manually) on start of CTR and it now also loads on Windows startup.


----------



## JohnstonOctober

I have to say, I used this to overclock my 3950x get the base clocks up for better 4 core usage. Before I was getting 72-78c at max load now I am getting no more than 62c under full load. Not even to mention I am running 4.2ghz base clock now.


----------



## kaiserc

Latest Tuner Beta 7 
Ryzen 3 3100, MSI B550 Pro VDH Diagnostic crashes 
Bios v1.1.0.0 (latest)
Ryzen 3 3100, Biostar X470 NH ItX Diagnostic crashes
Bios 

X47AK720.BSSAGESA ComboAM4 PI 1.0.0.6 update

Clicking Start Works for both systems an there is a slight improvement. 

Is this a current issues - any work arounds?


----------



## Happy Trails

Thanks for your efforts, beta 7 working very well. 

Stock:
Cinebench 20:: 3676
single core max 4400mhz

After OC:
Cinebench 20: 3806
*4300mhz 1.250v PPT: 72.1w Temp 63.8°c*

After Undervolt:
Cinebench 20: 3681
4175mhz 1.175v PTT 63.6w Temp 57.6c

Ryzen 3600x
Asus ROG B550-e bios 1004
Corsair Dominator 3600 (at 3200 for ctr)

Happy with results and run OC very solid so far. Need to turn ram back to 3600. Should I still be setting LLC to lvl 3 in bios?


----------



## Vethrfolnir

I'm checking this out for the first time and I'm running into a problem. Wondering if anyone has seen this before or has any advice. 

I run the utility and everything works fine until the last step. CTR minimizes and CB20 launches and runs it's test. It completes just fine. CB20 closes, and CTR reopens. However, the CTR window has transparent boxes where all the numbers for frequency, voltage, etc, is reported on the top and it only stays open for a few seconds before closing. I open CTR again, and none of my results are saved. This has happened to me twice now. 

I have met all the prerequisites and the overlocking process seems to go fine. I'm using CTR 1.1 Beta 7 on a 3950x. Does anyone have any ideas on what could be going wrong here?


----------



## BIRDMANv84

I ran into the same exact issue, it even saved my scores in the google spreadsheet, but after 3 attempts I went back to beta 3 no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obiwansotti

Is this not ready for zen3?


----------



## devoker

don't you think avx light test is too weak to test? During stress test in CTR my cpu does'nt go above 51 degrees but if I do Cinebench it goes around 68 and small fft in prime95 around 72 degrees. There should be some heavier test choices.


----------



## mirzet1976

devoker said:


> don't you think avx light test is too weak to test? During stress test in CTR my cpu does'nt go above 51 degrees but if I do Cinebench it goes around 68 and small fft in prime95 around 72 degrees. There should be some heavier test choices.


Stress test in CTR is enough for gaming, by now it should be clear to everyone that it is not for Prime95 or extreme Linpack.


----------



## devoker

mirzet1976 said:


> Stress test in CTR is enough for gaming, by now it should be clear to everyone that it is not for Prime95 or extreme Linpack.


That depends on what kind of game you are running. And as I said before CTR stress test hardly pushing 51 degrees and most games I play hit harder than that.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Does this utility work on mobile Ryzen chips? Wondering if I'll be able to undervolt my R9 4900HS once I get my Asus G14 laptop???? I sure hope it does...any way to reduce the heat and watt output of the 4900HS would be amazing...


----------



## Hitman82

Hello Folks,

Ryzen 3900X owner here and I gave CTR a try. It tells me that I have a Silver sample but every time I click "Start" , it runs for some time and then reboots my system. I was assuming that if a particular OC is not stable while testing then test will stop rather than rebooting the system. Is my understanding wrong, what can I do to complete the test to understand the max capability of my setup.

Some information about my setup to assist with my query.

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor (870F10)
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO
BIOS ver. 2502 SMU ver. 46.65.00
DRAM speed 3600 MHz C16 (using DOCP)
AIO - Cooler Master ML360R
PSU - Corsair HX750

Recent log was overwritten so I do not have it to share, however I noticed the reading on CTR before crash which is mentioned below.
CCX1 @ 4400 Mhz @ 1250 Mv
CCX2 @ 4400 Mhz @ 1250 Mv
CCX3 @ 4300 Mhz @ 1250 Mv
CCX4 @ 4275 Mhz @ 1250 Mv

Before the above failure, test succeeded at below OC.
CCX1 @ 4350 Mhz @ 1238 Mv
CCX2 @ 4350 Mhz @ 1238 Mv
CCX3 @ 4300 Mhz @ 1238 Mv
CCX4 @ 4275 Mhz @ 1238 Mv

Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Alexshunter

Support for 5600X ?


----------



## Happy Trails

Hitman82 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Ryzen 3900X owner here and I gave CTR a try. It tells me that I have a Silver sample but every time I click "Start" , it runs for some time and then reboots my system. I was assuming that if a particular OC is not stable while testing then test will stop rather than rebooting the system. Is my understanding wrong, what can I do to complete the test to understand the max capability of my setup.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you.



Not the necessarily I had reboot/lockup a couple times rather than just say failure. Need to keep tuning if unstables. It look like you close to stable. Once you stables then could try increase the voltage if you really want to try to make 4.4ghz but that might not be best 24/7 setting but that up to you of course! When I undervolt I not see any advantage for my pc since I watercooling heat not bad for me. Maybe I should try for 4.4ghz also but then I think about gains would I really see that much more fps in games not really I not think. Good luck tuning cpu!!

Only play few games now but cpu usage is surprising low 35% max cpu usage but gpu max 100% and maybe I mistaken but seem like if stable doing CTR test then should be adequate for gaming stables.


----------



## Happy Trails

What does calculation of penalties for final mean at end of run? I test profiles successfully but at final profile it same something slightly differents?


----------



## EnderJWiggum

Ortonic said:


> Doesn't work for me.
> Every time I press the Diagnostic button I get BSOD.
> 
> I tried with my OC'd RAM from 3200 to 3533, with 2 XMP profiles and in stock 2400.
> 
> I also tried with default bios options.
> I only set *CPU Loadline Calibration Control* and *CPU NB Loadline Calibration Control* to *Mode 3* (there are 8 modes).
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/TJGFfdB
> 
> 
> Result is always the same - BSOD.
> 
> My config:
> Windows x64 1909
> Ryzen 3600
> MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (latest bios - 7B85v1C, 2020-06-15)
> Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 MHz CL16 2x8GB


I am in the same situation. I have an MSI x570 Gaming Plus with the same options. I get a BSOD as soon as clicking diagnostic (ver1.1b7). I did find the setting in BIOS to change to 'Per CCX', but that just made the BSOD stay rather than the system restarting.
My CPU-Z validation is here: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 3849.1 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## flowerdealer

I've uninstalled CTR (just removed the directory), but I'm getting hard crashes on my computer and reliability viewer says that CTR 1.1 is the faulting application. Any ideas on how to properly uninstall it?


----------



## flowerdealer

flowerdealer said:


> I've uninstalled CTR (just removed the directory), but I'm getting hard crashes on my computer and reliability viewer says that CTR 1.1 is the faulting application. Any ideas on how to properly uninstall it?


Uninstalled Ryzen Master, rebooted, deleted the executable for CTR, rebooted, and then I was able to delete the directories.


----------



## Athlonite

flowerdealer said:


> Hey, latest Beta is not starting the software and applying the profile upon restart. Beta 4 was working for me.


Same issue here too something hooky is going on where the settings for start app with os and load profile are not being set and so nothing happens when the PC boots even though I make sure that when the profile is saved both the auto start/load profile button are in the on position. I have to manually start CTR then update profile and then apply it which is a bit suck considering beta 3 did the auto start/loading of profile perfectly fine


----------



## wyattneill

So are no 5000 series processor working? Everytime I boot CTR up I get "Critical Error, Ryzen Master is not installed or outdated version is u" cannot read the rest. 

5950x
Updated Ryzen master and tried older versions
x570 Aorus Xtreme


----------



## BIRDMANv84

Pretty sure the program is for Ryzen 3xxx only, no word on 5xxx series 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Trails

thinking maybe you is right


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It's not supported. Says it right on the main page of the tutorial / guide. He's working on it but give him some time


----------



## Hardware_Technician

Hello everyone.

I have a few questions regarding the Clock Tuner Version 7 Beta:

I use a 3900X with a X370 Strix Board and simply wanted to test my CPU (so i have the sample). I need more Information because of this testing/diagnosis mode:

1. When i installed the clock Tuner the default voltage was set to 1.25V VID, but after i deactivated 1 CCD (so i could isolate the better binned CCD), the testing voltage was 1.267V. I changed nothing, i let everything default. Why did it change?

2. Why does run 1 CCD activated about 10 degrees hotter with identical voltage compared to all 12 Cores enabled?

3. When i rebooted and i looked at the "advanced" tab from "setting mode", now the default testing voltage was now 1.231V.

4. To extend my first question, i alwas get the error "OS does not see CPPC core tags", but after i resett the settings, everything seems ok. Why?

4. How does the clock tuner gain its information? Does it do that automaticly after the first start, or need i change something?

5. How "bad" is the diagnosis stress test? Any concern of degradation with lets say 1.27V starting point? The thing is, my 3900X never goes above 1.25V in Cinebench and in prime95 it even stays under 1.2V. So i am afraid to degrade my 3900X with the diagnosis test, which i want to use multiple times to define the individual "quality" of each CCX in my 2 CCDs.


----------



## elAlvaro

Hello I need help, When I run Diagnostics check, it checks "Diagnostics Vid" all the way down to 4, then it freezes. It does about 240 steps in total. I'm running a R5 3600, OC to 3950hz at 1.250V on a X470 MSI Gaming Plus. It doesn't give me a reference overclock or it doesn't suggest any OC for me to do. It just locks at the last test of 4 vid.

Thanks


----------



## voldemarz

Just came to drop some feedback, that for my Ryzen 9 3900x (bronze sample) CTR causes prime95 to fail when running small FFT torture test. Get stuff like this in prime95 v30.3.0.0 result file:
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 1.858014684e+28, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4990234375, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

If I try to run the prime95 executable shipped with CTR, it also generates similar errors in result, so its kinda weird how tuning completed with no apparent problem reported. Or are these errors considered acceptable?

The Motherboard is Asus X570 Hero Wifi with latest firmware. Here are the results after tuning with enhanced accuracy









Also saw CTR one crash due to unhandled exception, don't remember though what I was doing at the time. Here are sceenshot from Windows EventViewier with exception codes.



























Also if it helps I attached benchmarking / tuning log


----------



## CAFFEINE4BLOOD

CTR refuses to detect R20. keeps launching a downloads page for R23. I've tried downloading R23 from Maxons site and manually installing R20 from an archive. Multiple reboots and the application still wont detect it. Any tips?


----------



## Happy Trails

voldemarz said:


> Just came to drop some feedback, that for my Ryzen 9 3900x (bronze sample)


Not to worry there nearly no performance gains bronze to silver that I see in games fps. Gave the thoughts to returning mine (silver) in hopes to do better. Running many ways I test in games and its about 1-2 fps depending. Other than peace of mind and having the fun tinkering OC made no difference for me.


----------



## Happy Trails

CAFFEINE4BLOOD said:


> CTR refuses to detect R20. keeps launching a downloads page for R23. I've tried downloading R23 from Maxons site and manually installing R20 from an archive. Multiple reboots and the application still wont detect it. Any tips?


Downloads from maxons site and copy to r20 directory? Did you run once by itself before try the CTR?


----------



## CAFFEINE4BLOOD

Happy Trails said:


> Downloads from maxons site and copy to r20 directory? Did you run once by itself before try the CTR?


Where would I find/set the R20 directory? I did eventually realize I could just flip the switch to not run R20 so I could manually run it separate for testing. Ryzen 5 3600 on a MSI Tomahawk MAX B450 I settled on 4350Mhz with a 1250mV VID. I could go a bit more but it was hitting the Max EDC (155) just barely and ending the test.


----------



## Happy Trails

Its in the CTR directory


----------



## Kusyazavr

Is it only me got a problem when I'm missing the CCX "quality" numbers ?


----------



## BIRDMANv84

Kusyazavr said:


> Is it only me got a problem when I'm missing the CCX "quality" numbers ?
> View attachment 2466954


Clear the system log Event Viewer then retry, should show the numbers after 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kusyazavr

BIRDMANv84 said:


> Clear the system log Event Viewer then retry, should show the numbers after
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same thing actually. Just "0" everywhere


----------



## devoker

Send stats is not working properly. After I finished the cinebench I saved it to profile 2 and applied the profile 1 back which has lower clocks. But when I clicked send stats program uploaded the results of the last test but with the clock times of the active profile which has lower clock rates. So all the results in the spreadsheet might be wrong.


----------



## BIRDMANv84

Did a RMA my old 3900x with production date 2005 (5th week of 2020) and my new one arrived a few days ago with production date of 2020 (20th week of 2020), went from a Silver to Gold sample. So after numerous black screens restarts the program did complete a few runs and I couldn't believe my results thus far. Sorted the CB20 scores on the google spreadsheet looks like one of the top scores for a 3900x who posted scores. Extremely happy with my results so far, even with the black screen/restart frustration it was worth using this tool some more and getting to know my new processor a bit

Results from beta7
View attachment 2467066
View attachment 2467061

























My old stats from beta3 with my old 3900x


----------



## EnderJWiggum

My CTR log never gets any more info than this:


> *ClockTuner for Ryzen 1.1 beta 7 by 1usmus*
> AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor (870F10)
> MSI MPG X570 GAMING PLUS (MS-7C37)
> BIOS ver. A.A0 SMU ver. 46.64.00
> DRAM speed 3200 MHz
> 11/30/2020 19:16:30


If I run Diagnostics, my PC crashes immediately.
If I run Start, CB completes and then my PC crashes immediately.

Do I maybe just have a really bad sample?
Here are my CPU-Z stats: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 3849.1 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
I would love it if someone with a similar setup could share the BIOS settings they used.


----------



## Pete Mac

Hi There,
Looking forward to using software on Ryzen 3900 (non x) processor but struggling to get started.

I can only download Cinebench R23 from Maxon website and R20 from Guru3d, problem is neither of these install the program and everytime I go to run CTR 1,1 beta 7 it sends me to the maxon website and displays in log "Cinebench R20 not found."

I can run both cinebench versions from their file on the desktop, what am I doing wrong??

Apologies if stupid question, but has me stumped!!!

Many Thanks 

Pete


----------



## Happy Trails

Copy to R20 directory run once accept should be good


----------



## Kaspar92

Hello,

I run an Clevo Notebook with an Ryzen 3600 Desktop CPU.
So iam really happy that there are now the option with 2 profiles.
Now i want create one for desktop an one for gaming, but there ist one Problem the CPU Frequency must set @3000 as minimum.
Please fix it or lower the minimum, i want 1800mhz for Desktop and aroung 4000 for gaming.

Thanks a lot for the great tool.


----------



## mampe

Hi guys, 

since i have installed the latest version 1.1 beta 7 it is no longer starting with windows autostart, i always have to manually start and apply the profile, which is annoying as it was working with the last version i had installed.

i alredy uninstalled AMD ryzen masters, deleted all files and folders and also the windows event log entries and installed everything again but its still the same.
is there any solution for this issue?

many thanks!


----------



## edrak78

I am having an issue with my 3900x with an Asus Strix x570-F Gaming Motherboard with Bios Rev 2816. I ran Diagnostics and it comes up as a Platinum Sample. When I try to OC it, the PC bluescreens. I have run the diagnostics 2x and both times it comes up as Platinum. I was wondering if it was because of the Bios or Windows 20H2. I will try going back to a non-beta BIOS and see how that goes.


----------



## edrak78

I think it was the Beta BIOS, BIOS 2802 I got a Bronze Sample 









Going to test with BIOS 2812 now and see what that does since its a Beta BIOS as well


----------



## edrak78

Tested on Rev. 2812 and is a Silver Sample


----------



## zenstru

pffft.


----------



## zenstru

i have a problem... i run the test for o lot of hours now, it finnishes with cinebench, gets the score, and closed both programs down..not a bsod.. just closed the two program.. nothing was saved. so now im so close to punching my fist through my screen.... after all those hours... is ther anyway to find a log maby ore something, that clock tuner can set all peramiters up the same again and just run... ore du i have to spent countless hours on it again... wich.... just not gonna happen


----------



## Happy Trails

Very good time revisit the undervoltings in CTR. Change settings quickly to chase stable. Results very good drops voltage 1.2v at 4150mhz drops temp. Yes it true lottery was no kind to this cpu, it no gold edition. Check benchmarks and no decernable loss fps in games makes sense these games no utilize much cpu unlike Cyberpunks. CB20 score equal stock. With max OC vs undervolts I no think I gain too much from the max OC but lose the voltages and heat with undervolts. Have learn appreciate why others have do this.


----------



## woppy101

Any news on if this will work for 5000 series


----------



## Happy Trails

Hopefully soon I not know.

As for a Cyberpunks it not as cpu intense as was led to believe. For me it acts very much like a RDR2 or SOTTR. Usage around 25-40%, maybe if fluctuate more than others but same situations. This on the 3600x.


----------



## Minusorange

zenstru said:


> i have a problem... i run the test for o lot of hours now, it finnishes with cinebench, gets the score, and closed both programs down..not a bsod.. just closed the two program.. nothing was saved. so now im so close to punching my fist through my screen.... after all those hours... is ther anyway to find a log maby ore something, that clock tuner can set all peramiters up the same again and just run... ore du i have to spent countless hours on it again... wich.... just not gonna happen


Check in your CTR folder there should be a log file, I've had this happen when running enhanced accuracy mode but it prints the results in log file.

One thing I'm finding though is the settings it spits out are stable for almost everything for my 3950x, the combination of voltage, PPT and ccx clocks result in me hitting thermal limits and crashing in P95 with avx2 (custom 128/128 5 minute). I know avx2 is overkill but if it's not stable for avx2 it's not fully stable and it's borderline for AVX on temps that I'm not really comfortable with at around 88 degrees, that I've just decided to go with PBO and manually set PPT/EDC/TDC rather than trying to fine tune what CTR is suggesting because it's rather tedious


----------



## scaramonga

So I take it mine is crap lol?...


----------



## thomasck

scaramonga said:


> So I take it mine is crap lol?...
> 
> View attachment 2469513


Never. The evaluation of this software fluctuates a lot. I used to take from platinum to bronze all the time. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brko

When l manage to create CTR profile with autostart and no longer wish to experiment, is it safe/OK to remove AMD RyzenMaster? 
CTR profile will stay but is RyzenMaster needed for it? Tnx


----------



## Keltere

Hi all, sorry but i have a Gigabyte ax370-gaming-k7 with a 3900xt and i'm trying to use CTR but without luck.
I did find the Preferred core option in the bios but apparently PSS are missing or at least renamed in something else, i searched google, reddit and gigabyte forums and discord but without luck in finding either help or solutions.















Anyone have a suggestion about it?
Thanks for your help and time.

Edit: solved by enabling custom PFState and clearing Windows System log


----------



## scaramonga

LOL! ***!?










Clocks are better, everything else worse  Must be the new Cinebench?, surely? Anyone tell me why CPU don't clock down after this?, just stays at 4375 period now. CnQ/C-States on in BIOS, and min CPU in Windows set to 30%?


----------



## eliwankenobi

CTR for Zen3 not out yet is it?


----------



## TheGlow

Ive been using CTR for a while and it seems fine, however whenever I restart it kicks off 2 instances in my system tray. I've tried setting each to not start up. then open 1 and tell it load with OS and I still get both launching. Where is it storing this boot info as it doesn't seem to be in the usual spots?
Edit: I found it in task scheduler. It seems I have an entry in there from Beta 4. When I check load with OS it adds another entry for Beta 7 but its the same exe name so it launches 2. If I disable load with OS it removes the Beta 7 entry but leaves 4. I've disabled Beta4 for now and seems fine.


----------



## scaramonga

Yup, D3, D1, OC error codes after this, so loading defaults back


----------



## GamerPT

Hey guys,

Today i started to try CTR and i had a couple of problems:

1- This is not quite a problem but after the Diagnotic, the results were:

Max temperature: 56.2°
Energy efficient: 3.67
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor
Your CPU is SILVER SAMPLE
Recomended values for Overclocking:
Reference frequency: 4275 MHz
Reference voltage: 1250 mV
Recomended values for Undervolt:
Reference frequency: 4100 MHz
Reference voltage: 1150 mV

Well, guess i have a piece of crap quality CPU!

2- Sometimes, on the CCX's the quality value appears 0, i know it might have something to do with Ryzen master. Do i need to have it open to show these values?

3- If i click start to initiate the OC, i always get one of the CCX's ( mostly CCX2 and CCX3 ) to fail '' overclocking failure detected'' and my PC reboots.

Is there anything it could be done or some settings you guys recommend?

Here's my pc specs:

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor (870F10)
GIGABYTE X570 AORUS MASTER
BIOS ver. F31o SMU ver. 46.65.00
NVIDIA GEFORCE 1070 GTX
CORSAIR PLATINUM DOMINATOR 32GB Kit (2 x 16GB)
SEASONIC PLATINUM 1 760W

Thanks!


----------



## Hale59

For the fun of it.


----------



## Happy Trails

GamerPT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Today i started to try CTR and i had a couple of problems:
> 
> 2- Sometimes, on the CCX's the quality value appears 0, i know it might have something to do with Ryzen master. Do i need to have it open to show these values?
> 
> 3- If i click start to initiate the OC, i always get one of the CCX's ( mostly CCX2 and CCX3 ) to fail '' overclocking failure detected'' and my PC reboots.
> 
> Thanks!


Have run into same problem. Resolved issue by running ryzen master once when first installed. After that CTR worked perfect.


----------



## Esticbo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343512019790516224


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Woop woop! Great to see this huge update is coming and will continue to support Zen 2, in addition to Zen 3 / Renoir APUs.


----------



## VPII

Okay, not sure if this CRT 1.1 beta 7 actually work the AMD Zen 3. I installed it as well as Ryzen Master (which I hate) but for some reason when I have CTR open all the buttons on main page is grey-ed out as in I cannot select anything. Also in the bench section not sure but it does not open CB20 and even if I open it, it does not show my result in the page. ANy help please.....

@1usmus if you can maybe help please.... not sure if I am doing something silly.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yes, you’re doing something quite silly. You need to read the guide.


Spoiler



Seriously, read the OP. Then you will understand


Spoiler



Still didnt read it? Really? Well...


Spoiler



Zen 3 isn’t supported


----------



## Hale59

From his patreon...


----------



## Kova

Omg, after reading 20 pages here, nobody has issues like I do, here is what happens to me  and it just happened right now 
(had issue with Master not updated, CB20, but solved that with opening Master and putting CB23 into CB20 folder).

Spec:
Ryzen 3900X, Aorus X570 Ultra, 64GB RAM 3600

Not sure if there are special settings I have to make in BIOS, I made manual OC and I got to OK voltage on 4200, I can go 1.225-1.25V
Anything past that I get reboots, unstable. This can't be it, hope for more, thus trying CTR.

Run CTR 1.1 Beta 7
Temperature doesn't go above 40 during test. Didn't wait for diagnostic all the way, was too long skipped and started CTR.
1st run, reboot happened not long after CineBench finished, removed my clock put all to auto in BIOS (except LLC that I have changed from Medium to High), rebooted and
2nd run was bit longer, but again rebooted.

What I have noticed on second run, and I didn't catch screenshot is that Thread#0 gives errors all the way down to 3000MHz, rest is 4125, 4200?
I had PBO all the time Enabled.

3rd run LLC auto, PBO auto.
Memory was without profile, I just have XMP Profile 1, rebooted

EDIT: no luck with Beta 7, trying Beta 3 without CB20
No more issues with Thread#0, got warning for LLC.
Rebooted.

Put Reference voltage to 1.35V (CPU SV12 TFN says 1.337V), temp around 60 for now (#Step 3).
LLC MAX (Turbo on Aorus Ultra)

Hope that I make one run without reboot. Run Beta 3 once more, after Step #4 noticed that it might not reboot so soon.
4th run - Temp around 55-58 (obviously same through all steps because of same voltage)
Step #4 4275 CCX1 and CCX2, 4200 CCX3 and CCX4.
Step #10 4425 / 4350 - pass
Step #12 4475 / 4400 - pass
Step #15 - after #12 started to give errors, but still no reboot
CCX3 and 4 lowered
4500 / 4400 - didn't pass
4500 4500 4375 4400 - (funny thing CCX3 is Quality 134 and CCX4 is Quality 122) - didn't pass CCX1
4475 4500 4375 4400 - (funny as above, CCX1 156 160 160 4475 vs CCX2 152 148 145 4500)
Step #18 Finished:
CCX1 Quality 156: 4450 1356 mV
CCX2 Quality 145: 4475 1356 mV
CCX3 Quality 134: 4350 1356 mV
CCX4 Quality 122: 4375 1356 mV

Is there a way to setup this in BIOS, or I have to do it in Master Ryzen after boot? 
(I have tried just 43x100 and 43.5x100 with 1.356V and no luck, constant reboots)
I can run it in Windows just fine, but wondering in case I want to run Linux I would have to set it up in BIOS (setting it up in Linux is hassle I'm not willing to take).


----------



## jamie1073

I always wondered why my 3900x would not boost worth a crap and needed to use the EDC bug to get any kind of performance out of it. Well the EDC bug stopped working for some reason after the system was booted and run for a while, like a few hours. At first the system and EDC bug worked great and the processor would boost all core to 4.25Ghz on a R20 runs and did this for almost a year. Without the bug and just PBO or stock settings it would not all core past 4.05Ghz on an R20 run, so less than 7000 pts and single core would get a score of 496-498. With the bug I could get 515 single core and 7400-7500 multi. Well I finally tried CTR and of course it scored as a lovely 'Bronze' CPU, I did get this chip when they first came out. Anyway best it can do with CTR is 4300/4300/4175/4150. I guess it will have to do until I can get my hands on a 5900x. Sadly I always had to try other tricks to even get this CPU to score anything remotely close to what the reviews said they should do.


----------



## Tactix

Thank you


----------



## Tactix

Carbonic said:


> AMD AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.1.0.0 was just released. Is this software tested with this?
> (and yes I know it says 1.0.0.4 and higher is supported but that doesn't mean a new bios could not, not work)


Where do people check for these releases (pardon my noob)


----------



## devoker

Interesting result when I try to undervolt. CCX1 gave errors twice but CCX2 didn't even though CCX1 has better core scores. Before I was trying a different voltage, it gave 4175-4150 respectively at 1.175v.


----------



## Happy Trails

Had same result when try the undervolts was no expecting. Currently I sometimes try OC and sometime undervolts. Appreciate the cooler temps either way and hardly notice fps difference in the games.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

ClockTuner 2.0 for Ryzen (CTR) Guide


In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen version 2.0, a helpful tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, ZEN3 and Ryzen 3000/5000 performance.... Introduction




www.guru3d.com







> *CTR 2.0: what's new?*
> The first thing that catches the eye is the updated graphical shell, made in dark colors to comply with all current fashion trends and at the same time be comfortable for use in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the graphic elements remained without significant changes. The "Energy Efficiency" section has been eliminated since it was not in demand. Nevertheless, the energy efficiency factor can be seen in the diagnostics report. Processor telemetry monitoring elements have been added. In particular, CPU TEL (V) is the most accurate measurement of the CPU voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can see the new CTR HYBRID OC mode switch. The settings for this mode are in the PROFILE MANAGEMENT tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mode aims to maximize performance in all scenarios and even in single-threaded(!) applications. This mode has 3 profiles. P1 profile is for heavy tasks that use all cores. In fact, this is what was in CTR 1.1. To profile P1 was added profile P2, which is activated only in situations when one or more CCX have partial load within *CCX usage min* and *CCX usage max*. I conditionally call it "gaming" because it will be useful for applications that use 4-5-6 threads (it all depends on what settings the user will use). The peculiarity of this profile is a frequency that exceeds factory frequency and at the same time, the power consumption of the processor doesn't exceed factory one. Another advantage of this profile is a fixed core frequency; the user gets maximum performance, which is not affected by several factors such as temperature, spontaneous voltage sags (caused by starters), or type of instructions executed (recall that everything is within the jurisdiction of load comparable with AVX Light).
> 
> The P0 profile is also the standard CPU boost. If processor load is lower than CCX usage, min profile P1 or P2 will be deactivated to give maximum power saving or maximum single-threaded performance. If CCX usage min is equal to 0 - the processor will never switch to the P0 state.





> *System requirements and preparation*
> I have paid due attention to the system requirements and the operations a user has to do before working with CTR. Now the user does not need to have Ryzen Master installed, you do not need to have any drivers installed, and you do not even need to clean the Windows log to get the correct CPPC tags. The only thing you need is to have Windows 10 x64 with the latest update, download Cinebench R20, unzip it into the CB20 folder and run it once to accept the license agreement. That will be all. Regarding the recommended settings, the list is as follows:
> 
> 
> PBO/PBO2 - Auto mode only.
> AGESA 1.2.0.0 and newer only for Zen 3 and APU Renoir processors. For Zen 2, it does not matter.
> Core voltage / CPU voltage - Auto only. Offset is also not allowed.
> CPU multiplier - Auto only.
> Performance Enhancer - Disabled only.
> CPU Virtualization - not important.
> CPPC - Enabled.
> CPPC Preferred Cores - Enabled.
> Global C-State - Enabled.
> Power Profile - irrelevant.
> All other settings that are not listed here are irrelevant. I also want to remind you that you must make sure that your RAM is absolutely stable before you do any experiments with CTR. Otherwise, you will get abnormal results.
> 
> *List of currently supported processors:*
> 
> 
> Zen 3: Ryzen 9 5950X, Ryzen 9 5900X, Ryzen 7 5800X, Ryzen 5 5600X
> Zen 2: Threadripper 3970X, Threadripper 3960X, Ryzen 9 3950X, Ryzen 9 3900X, Ryzen 9 3900XT, Ryzen 9 3900, Ryzen 7 3800X, Ryzen 7 3800X, Ryzen 7 3700X, Ryzen 5 3600XT , Ryzen 5 3600X, Ryzen 5 3600, Ryzen 5 3500X, Ryzen 5 3500, Ryzen 3 3300X, Ryzen 3 3100
> APU: Ryzen 7 PRO 4750G, Ryzen 7 PRO 4650G, Ryzen 3 PRO 4350G
> *What could go wrong?*
> 
> 
> Windows Defender can block the CTR because Microsoft has no information about the CTR. Simply add the application to exceptions.
> Anticheat can block the inpoutx64.dll library, which is used for monitoring. To solve this problem, you need to stop the anti-cheat service, even if the anti-cheat itself is disabled.


----------



## Bojamijams

We should probably make a new thread for CTR 2.x


----------



## dwolvin

Holler if you do- I'm following but don't have a newer Ryzen yet...


----------



## Esticbo

The only thing that crt 2.0 has done is verify three months of testing with my cpu


----------



## BIRDMANv84

Which is...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esticbo

BIRDMANv84 said:


> Which is...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All cores to 4600 with 1,35V or to 4350 with 1,14V

My cpu is a silver cpu but when enable pbo2 with negative curve is a bronze cpu 😝


----------



## MikeS3000

Ran through the testing for both profiles and results are not good. I get better results and less fuss using PBO with curve optimizer for single and multi. Since my board's vdroop is pretty high on Auto (6-7%) I'm sure that is playing into my low clocks because the voltage is really low for the final results.


----------



## marceloavf

I'm kind of confused in here, it's supposed to be here? I followed all steps from guru3d tutorial, but it does not seems right.

My fastest profile is on P2, but seems like it will only be activated between 25-75% usage, and above 75% the P1 profile will be activated, is that right?


----------



## EeK9X

Downloaded CTR 2.0 RC3. On a 4K display (LG OLED C9), the program's window goes beyond the limits of the screen. It's impossible to resize it, make it full screen, or even scroll horizontally and vertically.

Tries all three DPI scaling overrides, none seem to make a difference. Any tips on how to make the software usable?


----------



## nangu

Hi,

CTR 2.0, I finished the diagnostics part with the utility, and then proceed to the Tune part. Almost instantly my PC rebooted, and when logged in again, CTR 2.0 didn't start anymore :-( Restarted the PC several times but the program doesn't start anymore. Any suggestion?

Another question: Is it possible to apply the saved profiles by using any command line parameters? I ask because it would be ideal for me to start CTR with the task scheduler in order to run it system wide, because I have a couple non admin users who uses the system. 

Thanks.


----------



## AntonioRocha

I'm still getting the "Problems with reading CBlog.log" error and can't find any solutions to it...


----------



## Hale59

CTR 2.0 
What Power Plan do you use for this?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Read the instructions... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Hale59

Slaughtahouse said:


> Read the instructions... 🤦‍♂️


Ha clever boy. It was just different wording used.

As per instructions, including LLC on auto, got a golden sample.

Later tried with LLC3 and got a platinum sample.


----------



## hurricane28

Hale59 said:


> Ha clever boy. It was just different wording used.
> 
> As per instructions, including LLC on auto, got a golden sample.
> 
> Later tried with LLC3 and got a platinum sample.


Platinum sample you say? What CPU and what's the max clocks and at what voltage? 

I get golden sample and running 4.4 GHz at 1.275 vcore and 3800 MHz RAM Cl16 1900FCLK stable for weeks now. 
Maybe i can get higher clock speeds but after 4.4 GHz its diminishing returns anyway.


----------



## Hale59

hurricane28 said:


> Platinum sample you say? What CPU and what's the max clocks and at what voltage?
> 
> I get golden sample and running 4.4 GHz at 1.275 vcore and 3800 MHz RAM Cl16 1900FCLK stable for weeks now.
> Maybe i can get higher clock speeds but after 4.4 GHz its diminishing returns anyway.


CTR 2.0 results:

Golden sample:
OC (P1) 1225mv 4450mhz
OC (P2) 1325mv 4575MHZ
Undervolting: 1150mv 4275MHz


Platinum sample:
The same as above. But I got Platinum because of LL3?

Both with RAM 3800/1900 CL14 @ 1.5v

But its confusing. Because I run CPU 24/7 @ 4600MHz @ 1.3v

And on the previous version it gave a Platinum sample, OC 1225mv CPU 4475MHz. And undervolt 1150mv CPU 4375MHz


----------



## arkantos91

What is your understanding of the profiles switching in CTR 2.0?

Enabling Hybrid OC mode should allow CTR to dinamically switch between P1 and P2 profiles.

If I understood correctly from the guide P1 is more of a multithreaded workload profile, while P2 is a gaming profile with sligthly more aggressive voltages and frequencies,

For my 3900X CTR suggested 1.25 V/4.3 something GHZ for P1 and 1.35 V/4.4 GHZ for P2.

Profile management in CTR shows that P1 is enabled only when CPU reaches 75% load. The question is: let's say I only have save profile 1... this profile will turn on only when cpu load reaches 75% (meaning that, I think, until that treshold P2 is used, if existing)... .what happens if I don't have any P2 profile? What values are used under 75% load?


----------



## hurricane28

Hale59 said:


> CTR 2.0 results:
> 
> Golden sample:
> OC (P1) 1225mv 4450mhz
> OC (P2) 1325mv 4575MHZ
> Undervolting: 1150mv 4275MHz
> 
> 
> Platinum sample:
> The same as above. But I got Platinum because of LL3?
> 
> Both with RAM 3800/1900 CL14 @ 1.5v
> 
> But its confusing. Because I run CPU 24/7 @ 4600MHz @ 1.3v
> 
> And on the previous version it gave a Platinum sample, OC 1225mv CPU 4475MHz. And undervolt 1150mv CPU 4375MHz


Nice numbers man, on what CPU? Im running an R5 3600 CPU.


----------



## 1usmus

*INFO, TIPS, LINKS UPDATED *


----------



## Hale59

hurricane28 said:


> Nice numbers man, on what CPU? Im running an R5 3600 CPU.


Did you run CTR 2.0 yet? And do you run it with its default bios? RAM at 2133MHz?

If I run CTR 2.0 with the default ram (not XMP), it run smoothly.
If I run it with XMP RAM, I get problems and end up with a Bronze sample.
The same happens if I run it with OC RAM profile.
Weird. I never had these kind of problems.
I think I will carry on with my manual OC.

Oh, by the way, its a 3100 that lets me easy OC to 4850MHz on water.


----------



## HowYesNo

just downloaded, I get some issues with ryzen master now.
if i try to run ryzen master after CTR was started and closed, I get info that ryzen master was unable to initialize and that I should reinstall.
after i restart my PC it works fine, but only if not starting CTR prior. seems that with this version i cannot have both opened at same time.
i used both at same time to check difference in voltage, and current clock.
anyone else has similar issue?


----------



## dwolvin

I can;t confirm, but in the article about v2.0 it's mentioned to have been rewritten to not need Ryzenmaster, so it's probably using a non-compatible .dll or something.


----------



## Hale59

hurricane28 said:


> Nice numbers man, on what CPU? Im running an R5 3600 CPU.


I ran CTR 2.0 again, as per instructions, and ram was default.
After it I was told it was GOLD or PLATINUM sample (can't remember now), I pressed 'TUNE' with the results it gave me.
The 'TUNE' result:

Manual overclocking mode enabled
CCX1/CCX2: 4500MHz, 1225mv OC+
Voltage: 1.225 V PPT: 44.7W Temperature:51.1


----------



## Slaughtahouse

3800X
B550i Gigabyte Aorus PRO AX
DDR4 XMP Timings @ 3800MHZ / 1900 FCLK.
BIOS - All settings as per instructions, LLC Auto.



Spoiler: Diagnostic Results



*ClockTuner for Ryzen 2.0 RC3 by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core Processor
GIGABYTE B550I AORUS PRO AX
BIOS ver. F11 SMU ver. 46.65.00
TABLE ver. 2361603
DRAM speed 3800 MHz
02/04/2021 10:01:31


Phoenix ready!
Cinebench R20 started
Cinebench R20 finished with result: 4942
Voltage: 1.355 V PPT: 119.6 W Temperature: 75.9°
10:03:36: Silicon FIT measurement started...
10:04:05: Silicon FIT measurement done!
10:04:05: Stress test stopped.

CCX coefficients
CCX# 1 0 CPPC 130
CCX# 2 3 CPPC 116


AVX light mode
Cycle time: 60000 ms
Reference frequency: 4050MHz
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
10:04:06 AM: CCX1 (130): 4050 MHz, 1225 mV
10:04:06 AM: CCX2 (116): 4050 MHz, 1225 mV
10:04:07 AM: Step# 1. Diagnostic VID: 1225 mV
10:04:08 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:04:42 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:04:44 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:05:18 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:05:19 AM: Step# 2. Diagnostic VID: 1219 mV
10:05:20 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:05:54 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:05:56 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:06:30 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:06:31 AM: Step# 3. Diagnostic VID: 1213 mV
10:06:32 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:07:06 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:07:08 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:07:43 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:07:43 AM: Step# 4. Diagnostic VID: 1207 mV
10:07:44 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:08:19 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:08:20 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:08:53 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:08:54 AM: Step# 5. Diagnostic VID: 1201 mV
10:08:55 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:09:30 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:09:32 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:10:06 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:10:07 AM: Step# 6. Diagnostic VID: 1195 mV
10:10:08 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:10:42 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:10:44 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:11:18 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:11:19 AM: Step# 7. Diagnostic VID: 1189 mV
10:11:20 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:11:54 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:11:56 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:12:30 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:12:31 AM: Step# 8. Diagnostic VID: 1183 mV
10:12:32 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:13:06 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:13:08 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:13:42 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:13:43 AM: Step# 9. Diagnostic VID: 1177 mV
10:13:44 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:14:18 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:14:20 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:14:54 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:14:55 AM: Step# 10. Diagnostic VID: 1171 mV
10:14:56 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:15:30 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:15:32 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:16:07 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:16:07 AM: Step# 11. Diagnostic VID: 1165 mV
10:16:08 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:16:43 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:16:44 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:17:19 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:17:19 AM: Step# 12. Diagnostic VID: 1159 mV
10:17:20 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:17:55 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:17:56 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:18:31 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:18:31 AM: Step# 13. Diagnostic VID: 1153 mV
10:18:32 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:19:07 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:19:08 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:19:43 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:19:43 AM: Step# 14. Diagnostic VID: 1147 mV
10:19:44 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:20:19 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:20:20 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:20:55 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:20:55 AM: Step# 15. Diagnostic VID: 1141 mV
10:20:56 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:21:31 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:21:32 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:22:07 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:22:07 AM: Step# 16. Diagnostic VID: 1135 mV
10:22:08 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:22:43 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:22:44 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:23:19 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:23:19 AM: Step# 17. Diagnostic VID: 1129 mV
10:23:20 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:23:55 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:23:56 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:24:31 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:24:31 AM: Step# 18. Diagnostic VID: 1123 mV
10:24:32 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:25:07 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:25:09 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:25:43 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:25:44 AM: Step# 19. Diagnostic VID: 1117 mV
10:25:45 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:26:19 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:26:21 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:26:56 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:26:56 AM: Step# 20. Diagnostic VID: 1111 mV
10:26:57 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:27:32 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:27:33 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:28:08 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:28:08 AM: Step# 21. Diagnostic VID: 1105 mV
10:28:09 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:28:44 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:28:45 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:29:20 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:29:20 AM: Step# 22. Diagnostic VID: 1099 mV
10:29:21 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:29:56 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:29:57 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:30:32 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:30:32 AM: Step# 23. Diagnostic VID: 1093 mV
10:30:33 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:31:08 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:31:09 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:31:44 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:31:44 AM: Step# 24. Diagnostic VID: 1087 mV
10:31:45 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:32:20 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:32:21 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:32:56 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:32:56 AM: Step# 25. Diagnostic VID: 1081 mV
10:32:57 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:33:32 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:33:33 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:34:08 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:34:08 AM: Step# 26. Diagnostic VID: 1075 mV
10:34:10 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:34:44 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:34:46 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:35:20 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:35:21 AM: Step# 27. Diagnostic VID: 1069 mV
10:35:22 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:35:56 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:35:58 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:36:32 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:36:33 AM: Step# 28. Diagnostic VID: 1063 mV
10:36:34 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:37:08 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:37:10 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:37:44 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:37:45 AM: Step# 29. Diagnostic VID: 1057 mV
10:37:46 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:38:20 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:38:22 AM: Stress test 2 started...
10:38:56 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:38:57 AM: Step# 30. Diagnostic VID: 1051 mV
10:38:58 AM: Stress test 1 started...
10:39:10 AM: Thread# 12 fall down!
10:39:10 AM: Stress test stopped.
10:39:11 AM: Step# 31. Diagnostic VID: 1057 mV


DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core Processor
Max temperature: 68°
Energy efficient: 3.83
Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
Reference voltage: 1250 mV
Reference frequency: 4325 MHz
Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
Reference voltage: 1350 mV
Reference frequency: 4450 MHz
Recomended values for undervolting:
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
Reference frequency: 4175 MHz

Phoenix deactivated!





Spoiler: Tuning Results (Phoenix Mode)



*ClockTuner for Ryzen 2.0 RC3 by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core Processor
GIGABYTE B550I AORUS PRO AX
BIOS ver. F11 SMU ver. 46.65.00
TABLE ver. 2361603
DRAM speed 3800 MHz
02/04/2021 11:32:44


Phoenix - hello there 
CTR completed profile creation in alternative mode
Last step was:
CCX1 4350 MHz VID 1250 mV
CCX2 4350 MHz VID 1250 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled

Penalties for the final profile: level 2
11:32:48: CCX1 (130): 4275 MHz, 1256 mV OC+
11:32:48: CCX2 (116): 4275 MHz, 1256 mV OC+
Phoenix deactivated!
Cinebench R20 started
Cinebench R20 finished with result: 5106
Voltage: 1.256 V PPT: 102.1 W Temperature: 69.4°



First time I've ever been able to make it to this page, thanks to the phoenix mode... : )



Spoiler: CTR 2.0 RC3 - Benchmark Results















Edit1: Applying the P1 and P2 profiles and running CB20. Seems to be working correctly. The P1 profile is kicking in on all cores, and offers similar results to all core OC of 4.35GHz. Time to bench less threads to see if the P2 profile kicks in at 4.45GHz.



Spoiler: CB20 Results















Edit2: Single Core Speeds / Boosting behaviour is working as intended. I can now leverage a manual all core OC (P1) and during single threaded loads, PBO kicks in. See below.



Spoiler: Single Core CB20















Edit 3: P2 successfully triggered in Time Spy. Seems to be working as intended  Just not reporting effective clocks in HWiNFO correctly.









I scored 12 179 in Time Spy


AMD Ryzen 7 3800X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com






Spoiler: P2 Results - Time Spy















Thanks OP!


----------



## nangu

@1


1usmus said:


> *INFO, TIPS, LINKS UPDATED *


Hi, I'm testing the hybrid OC feature. It works as expected, very nice, but I noticed that after multiple CBr20 runs (multi and single thread) testing the new feature, the CPU get stuck at P2 state. Even closing CTR and/or restarting it doesn't solve that, I have to restart the system to reset the CPU state to Auto values.

I'm running a 3900X with an Aorus Master X570 board, latest beta BIOS Agesa 1.2

If I can send some log which can be usefull to you, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Dainter

Hello. CTR 2.0 always shows 100% cpu usage, even when idle, and doesn't show the ccx values, other values don't get updated too. Also there is a "OMG! PMTableDataLen=8, Offset=12" in the log & system information. Running a Diagnostic opens cinebench, but after the benchmark CB just closes and no info is updated in CTR. Using the exit option shows me an unhandled exception
These problems didn't happen with CTR 1.1 beta 7. I tried updating windows, installing amd latest chipset and restarting. I followed the instructions in the guide too.
I hope someone can help me with this problem, and thanks in advance.


----------



## arkantos91

I'm sorry but there is sooo much confusion in the first post.

We're being told in the GURU3D text guide to use these settings:

PBO/PBO2 - Auto mode only.
AGESA 1.2.0.0 and newer only for Zen 3 and APU Renoir processors. For Zen 2, it does not matter.
Core voltage / CPU voltage - Auto only. Offset is also not allowed.
CPU multiplier - Auto only.
Performance Enhancer - Disabled only.
CPU Virtualization - not important.
CPPC - Enabled.
CPPC Preferred Cores - Enabled.
Global C-State - Enabled.
Power Profile - irrelevant.
While in the video linked also in the first page here the dude does something different because he is on CTR version 1.
So I'm really confused here: do we still need to set 

LLC 3 (Level 3)
Phase mode - Standard
Current capability mode - 100%
or we don't for CTR 2.0?


----------



## melayout

*Need help. How to remove the CTR P1 and P2 profiles completely from the system and go back to what I had?*

I tuned and applied P1 and P2 profiles and it has led to a lower 3Dmark TimeSpy score.

I've stopped running CTR, did the config file clean utility, reinstalled AMD chipset and Ryzen Master, reset CMOS, reset BIOS, but still when TimeSpy starts the Graphics test, the CPU sticks to 4.6Ghz, which was profile P2, and doesn't boost to 4.9, when it used to do that before CTR was run.

Also, my CPU now runs hotter during the TimeSpy run after CTR ran compared to before CTR. It used to be mid-50c and not it's going above 60c.

Or did the tuning damage the CPU? I recall testing with 1330mv, 4700 reference frequency, and hitting the temp limit.

*I'm at a loss. I just want to go back to as if CTR never ran. I don't want to have to do a clean Windows install*


----------



## Slaughtahouse

arkantos91 said:


> I'm sorry but there is sooo much confusion in the first post.
> 
> We're being told in the GURU3D text guide to use these settings:
> 
> PBO/PBO2 - Auto mode only.
> AGESA 1.2.0.0 and newer only for Zen 3 and APU Renoir processors. For Zen 2, it does not matter.
> Core voltage / CPU voltage - Auto only. Offset is also not allowed.
> CPU multiplier - Auto only.
> Performance Enhancer - Disabled only.
> CPU Virtualization - not important.
> CPPC - Enabled.
> CPPC Preferred Cores - Enabled.
> Global C-State - Enabled.
> Power Profile - irrelevant.
> While in the video linked also in the first page here the dude does something different because he is on CTR version 1.
> So I'm really confused here: do we still need to set
> 
> LLC 3 (Level 3)
> Phase mode - Standard
> Current capability mode - 100%
> or we don't for CTR 2.0?


I recommend to ONLY follow the latest guide. The OP appears out of date or mixed with information. It's confusing...  The videos in the OP are published in 2020 so they can't be relevant for CTR 2.0 which was just published (Feb 2021).

Also, in the guide (it's annoying it's not listed in the requirements) it recommends Auto LLC.



> One last thing. Probably the most important thing that should be present in programs that interfere with the settings of the processor is security. And security must be ensured both on the hardware level and on the physical level. And fortunately, CTR 2.0 features a number of new protection mechanisms against any software which performs operations over the PCI bus, while CTR does not block the work of other monitoring software like HWINFO. The physical layer - CTR checks the validity of the command and the result from the sensors after sending a command to the SMU. So, the user, for example, cannot get a dangerous voltage for the processor. There is another level of protection for the processor and motherboard; the protection system works with a response time of 250ms and cannot be disabled or broken. The maximum allowable voltage is now 1.45V, but with a number of warnings (if the 1.35V threshold is exceeded), which CTR reports and allows the user to make an informed decision (whether to start the process or not) within 10 seconds. The main reason for the shift in maximum voltages was the LLC. Unfortunately, most users could not find/configure the LLC value in the BIOS, so in addition to the new recommendation *LLC AUTO,* we have a new limit.











ClockTuner 2.0 for Ryzen (CTR) Guide


In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen version 2.0, a helpful tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, ZEN3 and Ryzen 3000/5000 performance.... ClockTuner for Ryzen Hybrid OC




www.guru3d.com


----------



## Hale59

Slaughtahouse said:


> I recommend to ONLY follow the latest guide. The OP appears out of date or mixed with information. It's confusing...  The videos in the OP are published in 2020 so they can't be relevant for CTR 2.0 which was just published (Feb 2021).
> 
> Also, in the guide (it's annoying it's not listed in the requirements) it recommends Auto LLC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClockTuner 2.0 for Ryzen (CTR) Guide
> 
> 
> In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen version 2.0, a helpful tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, ZEN3 and Ryzen 3000/5000 performance.... ClockTuner for Ryzen Hybrid OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com


I follow igorslab tutorial, which mention the use of LLC for different motherboards:








Update RC5 - Clock Tuner for Ryzen 2.0 Tutorial and Download - New version with support for Ryzen 5000, Hybrid OC and Phoenix Mode | igor'sLAB


As we recently discovered, the protections in CTR 2.0 RC3 no longer worked as they were last documented in CTR 1.1. This is changed again with today's release of CTR 2.0 RC4. The thresholds for PPT…




www.igorslab.de





But to start first with LLC in AUTO


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Just be cautious depending on the voltages you set for your hybrid profiles.

The Guru3D article goes into depth on a good motherboard that risks with LLC (Page 6).



> In addition to the increased average voltage, you can clearly see an increase in the overshoot, which is now 1.43V. Of course, this will not kill the processor in the long run, but it will cause a slow degradation process (roughly 25-50 MHz per year). Software monitoring showed a value of 1.325 and the RMS was 1.34V. The difference between the underdrive and overdrive increased slightly, 0.17V instead of 0.15V. This suggests that the LLC3 loses slightly to the automatic mode. As for the safe voltage and AVX Light load, it's simple. I don't recommend going over the 1.35V mark if you are using a fairly aggressive LLC mode. If it is a loyal mode (Auto) - maximum safe voltage will be about 1.412 - 1.425V. Anyway, CTR will tell you what to do.


----------



## Hale59

Yeah, there are profiles for 24/7 and there profiles for Benching. But I know that CTR was not created for benching.


----------



## node77

Having read the guide a couple of times and having looked at the software I'm still baffled as to why Yuri is only population the CCX 1 and CCX2 field in both profiles for hybrid OC. See attached picture


----------



## Expertium

Hello everyone. I'm getting the following error:
*Problems with reading CBlog.log
Cinebench R20 finished with result: 0*

I'm using Windows 10 Pro (build 19042.746), Ryzen 3600 and MSI B450 GAMING PLUS MAX, BIOS version American Megatrends Inc. H.70, 17.06.2020. I've made sure to accept the license agreement in R20 before using CTR, and I've also made sure that the BIOS settings are correct (aka I've read the guide and did everything it says). Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## devoker

What if it gets stuck at p2 at high voltage and all core goes to 100%? Is there any safety measures that would prevent that?


----------



## Hale59

Expertium said:


> Hello everyone. I'm getting the following error:
> *Problems with reading CBlog.log
> Cinebench R20 finished with result: 0*
> 
> I'm using Windows 10 Pro (build 19042.746), Ryzen 3600 and MSI B450 GAMING PLUS MAX, BIOS version American Megatrends Inc. H.70, 17.06.2020. I've made sure to accept the license agreement in R20 before using CTR, and I've also made sure that the BIOS settings are correct (aka I've read the guide and did everything it says). Does anyone know how to fix this?


download CTR Config Cleaner and run it. It might help








ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 Download


Download ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), Guru3D is the official download partner for this handy utility that can possibly boost ZEN2 processor performance on your PC....




www.guru3d.com


----------



## patrickisfrench

could a mod delete this post please, ty - I made a separate thread for my question.


----------



## Hale59

Expertium said:


> Hello everyone. I'm getting the following error:
> *Problems with reading CBlog.log
> Cinebench R20 finished with result: 0*
> 
> I'm using Windows 10 Pro (build 19042.746), Ryzen 3600 and MSI B450 GAMING PLUS MAX, BIOS version American Megatrends Inc. H.70, 17.06.2020. I've made sure to accept the license agreement in R20 before using CTR, and I've also made sure that the BIOS settings are correct (aka I've read the guide and did everything it says). Does anyone know how to fix this?


According to Igor tutorial, one requirement is having Windows 10 64-bit, Build 1909 or newer: You can find out which architecture and version your Windows installation has in the Windows Settings under System:








Update RC5 - Clock Tuner for Ryzen 2.0 Tutorial and Download - New version with support for Ryzen 5000, Hybrid OC and Phoenix Mode | igor'sLAB


As we recently discovered, the protections in CTR 2.0 RC3 no longer worked as they were last documented in CTR 1.1. This is changed again with today's release of CTR 2.0 RC4. The thresholds for PPT…




www.igorslab.de





And BIOS with AGESA ComboPI minimum version:

For Ryzen 5000 and 4000: 1.2.0.0
For Ryzen 3000: 1.0.0.6


----------



## Expertium

Hale59 said:


> download CTR Config Cleaner and run it. It might help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 Download
> 
> 
> Download ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), Guru3D is the official download partner for this handy utility that can possibly boost ZEN2 processor performance on your PC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com


Unfortunately it didn't help


Hale59 said:


> According to Igor tutorial, one requirement is having Windows 10 64-bit, Build 1909 or newer: You can find out which architecture and version your Windows installation has in the Windows Settings under System:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update RC5 - Clock Tuner for Ryzen 2.0 Tutorial and Download - New version with support for Ryzen 5000, Hybrid OC and Phoenix Mode | igor'sLAB
> 
> 
> As we recently discovered, the protections in CTR 2.0 RC3 no longer worked as they were last documented in CTR 1.1. This is changed again with today's release of CTR 2.0 RC4. The thresholds for PPT…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.igorslab.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And BIOS with AGESA ComboPI minimum version:
> 
> For Ryzen 5000 and 4000: 1.2.0.0
> For Ryzen 3000: 1.0.0.6


I have a 64-bit version of Windows, the build is 20H2 (the newest) and AGESA version is 1.0.0.6 so it should be fine. Cleaning the CTR config file didn't help, unfortunately, but then I deleted CTR and put it into a new folder on a different hard drive and it magically solved the problem.


----------



## Bully89

Great tool and used it with great success! Really happy with the ease of us and improvements it brings to my modest pc.

System: Ryzen 5600x, MSI B450 Tomahawk (Latest Bios), 3600mhz memory, 2070Super
RB score: 4223 (Stock)
RB score P1: 4439 (3.6% improvement with less voltage) 
RB score P2: 4622 (9.4% improvement with less voltage)
And with Hybrid OC best of both worlds!

Only have one small issue, I can't get CTR to run automatically after a restart, it loads the OC directly why I open the program but enjoying the open it everytime...
Does anyone have a solution? See screenshots below of CTR after restart and manually start of the tool and my task manager startup folder.. 

Already cleared the settings once with the provide tool but no luck!


----------



## TheGlow

Definitely need to read up some more. Older ctr had my 3600 cpu as gold, now diag says its bronze.
I just let it run a tune, after about 100 minutes it ran Cinebench, cinebench closed, then ctr closed and I was just staring at my pc for a few minutes. CTR no longer listed in task manager. I opened it back up, no difference, no values saved. Logs look odd as it was testing around 4000/4025 when it stopped. Meanwhile on 1.1 I had 4475/4425 working fine.
Edit: After 2 more bronze Diagnotics, now I'm magically Golden Sample again... But also "Warning Weak cooling system was detected!". _shrug_

And the same thing now after running the tuner. About 36 mins in, CTR minimizes, Cinebench runs and finishes. CTR sits in the system tray. I checked and CTR is in the Task Scheduler to launch on log in, I believe part of Phoenix. I wait a bit, ctr is still minimized. I double clicked it, it goes to open, then closes itself. I check task scheduler and the entry is gone. Profiles not updated. so I don't know what to do. I see some info in the logs.
Penalties for the final profile: level 2
10:28:34 AM: CCX1 (116): 4225 MHz, 1175 mV OC=
10:28:34 AM: CCX2 (127): 4200 MHz, 1175 mV OC=
Cinebench R20 started
Cinebench R20 finished with result: 3763
Voltage: 1.175 V PPT: 83.6 W Temperature: 74.5°

But previous version I had,

Calculation of penalties for the final profile:
10:09:08: CCX1 (116): 4475 MHz, 1256 mV OC=
10:09:08: CCX2 (127): 4425 MHz, 1256 mV OC=
Cinebench 20 started
Cinebench 20 finished with result: 4029
Voltage: 1.256 V PPT: 98.3 W Temperature: 79.3°

So what am I missing here? 266 cinebench difference. 4475MHz vs 4225Mhz, etc.
Do I manually plug in 4475/4425, 1256mV for p1 Profile, and then 4225/4200, 1175mV for p2 profile?

Edit2: I plugged in 4475/4425, 1256mV, hit apply, Check Stability, System completely stable. No idea.


----------



## dwolvin

Are any of you using high end cooling? Like a custom loop or extra large all in one? I am looking forward to a rebuild soon~ish (when chips get available), and am very excited about this in general, and wonder if P2 + low temps will reduce internal current leakage enough that the machine will use less power (enough to be noticeable).


----------



## Slaughtahouse

dwolvin said:


> Are any of you using high end cooling? Like a custom loop or extra large all in one? I am looking forward to a rebuild soon~ish (when chips get available), and am very excited about this in general, and wonder if P2 + low temps will reduce internal current leakage enough that the machine will use less power (enough to be noticeable).


Well, when a P2 profile will be activated, it will use less power than an all core manual OC. That’s for sure.

I can do a bench in Time Spy for you on my custom loop if you want some data. As that is a load where P2 can consistently be activated from my brief experience.

My P2 recommendation is very similar to my manual all core OC. 4.4GHz @ 1.35v. And if P2 is only activated on “gaming loads” your bound to reduce current / heat.


----------



## static raven

I'm currently having an issue maybe someone can assist with. I just installed CTR 2.0 but even after changing dpi settings I cannot get the program to display fully, no matter the resolution. Has anyone experienced this, if so what was your fix?


----------



## PJVol

Hmm.. strange, may be it needs newer .NET version ?


----------



## static raven

PJVol said:


> Hmm.. strange, may be it needs newer .NET version ?


Actually I figured it out. It was the scaling percentage in display settings. Odd how that was the culprit, but it works.


----------



## digitalfrost

TheGlow said:


> Definitely need to read up some more. Older ctr had my 3600 cpu as gold, now diag says its bronze.
> I just let it run a tune, after about 100 minutes it ran Cinebench, cinebench closed, then ctr closed and I was just staring at my pc for a few minutes. CTR no longer listed in task manager. I opened it back up, no difference, no values saved. Logs look odd as it was testing around 4000/4025 when it stopped. Meanwhile on 1.1 I had 4475/4425 working fine.
> Edit: After 2 more bronze Diagnotics, now I'm magically Golden Sample again... But also "Warning Weak cooling system was detected!". _shrug_


CTR 2.0 gives consistently lower overclocks than version 1.1 with my 3900XT.

CTR 2.0:



Code:


Penalties for the final profile: level 2
19:59:01: CCX1 (159): 4450 MHz, 1356 mV  OC=
19:59:01: CCX2 (148): 4500 MHz, 1356 mV  OC=
19:59:01: CCX3 (137): 4350 MHz, 1356 mV  OC=
19:59:01: CCX4 (125): 4350 MHz, 1356 mV  OC=

CTR 1.1:



Code:


Calculation of penalties for the final profile:
11:27:45: CCX1 (159): 4400 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=
11:27:45: CCX2 (148): 4475 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=
11:27:45: CCX3 (137): 4350 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=
11:27:45: CCX4 (125): 4350 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=

I have been using the 1.1 settings for weeks and they're stable. Not sure what is going on here. I simply did the tune with 1.1 and copied the results into 2.0 for the hybrid oc. With 1.1 my CPU was always a golden sample, with 2.0 I've seen Bronze, Silver and Golden depending on the diagnostic run.

e: Just doing another run with 1.1. Another thing is: 1.1 measures my vdroop at 2.8% and wants me to increase LLC (would be LLC3 on Asus board), while CTR 2.0 is happy with LLC2 and measures vdroop at 2.4%.


----------



## Raphaeldan

Guys i need some help here and i will apreciate who can help me.

Even I configured as 1usmus described at Overclockers, like CPPC enabled, LLC in auto, PBO auto and all kind of stuff, im not getting good result.
Im using Asus TUF-GAMING-B550-PLUS AGESA 1.2.0.0, WC Deepcool Captain 240EX and R5 5600X silver sample.


Does anyone know why im getting these results?

Diagnostic









P1 "tunned" 6% increased performance per 8% increased watt cost isnt good









P2 "tuned" look the result bellow, is that correct? 11% performance increment per 38% watt cost? Whats wrong?










Thanx


----------



## TheGlow

digitalfrost said:


> CTR 2.0 gives consistently lower overclocks than version 1.1 with my 3900XT.
> 
> CTR 2.0:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Penalties for the final profile: level 2
> 19:59:01: CCX1 (159): 4450 MHz, 1356 mV  OC=
> 19:59:01: CCX2 (148): 4500 MHz, 1356 mV  OC=
> 19:59:01: CCX3 (137): 4350 MHz, 1356 mV  OC=
> 19:59:01: CCX4 (125): 4350 MHz, 1356 mV  OC=
> 
> CTR 1.1:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Calculation of penalties for the final profile:
> 11:27:45: CCX1 (159): 4400 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=
> 11:27:45: CCX2 (148): 4475 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=
> 11:27:45: CCX3 (137): 4350 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=
> 11:27:45: CCX4 (125): 4350 MHz, 1250 mV  OC=
> 
> I have been using the 1.1 settings for weeks and they're stable. Not sure what is going on here. I simply did the tune with 1.1 and copied the results into 2.0 for the hybrid oc. With 1.1 my CPU was always a golden sample, with 2.0 I've seen Bronze, Silver and Golden depending on the diagnostic run.
> 
> e: Just doing another run with 1.1. Another thing is: 1.1 measures my vdroop at 2.8% and wants me to increase LLC (would be LLC3 on Asus board), while CTR 2.0 is happy with LLC2 and measures vdroop at 2.4%.


Similar experience with my 3600. I can just keep clicking diagnostic repeatedly and get bronze or golden, and once a silver. And half the time it doesn't even give me P1/P2 recommended values, just undervolting suggestions. 








ASUS TUF GAMING X570 PLUS


I was on the beta and found it worked perfect. I'm on the new 3405 and its working very much the same. g.skill 32gb 1800mhz IF, at 1.30v, 3900x working as it should...




www.overclock.net


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Raphaeldan said:


> Guys i need some help here and i will apreciate who can help me.
> 
> Even I configured as 1usmus described at Overclockers, like CPPC enabled, LLC in auto, PBO auto and all kind of stuff, im not getting good result.
> Im using Asus TUF-GAMING-B550-PLUS AGESA 1.2.0.0, WC Deepcool Captain 240EX and R5 5600X silver sample.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why im getting these results?
> 
> Thanx


P1 strikes me as odd as the objective is to reduce PPT (power package tracking). Might be an outlier result in CB20 or, try running the diagnostic again and seeing if the recommended voltage changes.

For P2, when you "test" in CTR, the bench is not using the "Hybrid OC" function. You're running P2 across all cores. So you will see high power consumption for the performance. P2 is meant to kick in at the specified range under certain loads. I.E. Gaming, low core scenarios.

In short, you won't see the benefits of HYBRID OC within the CTR tool when it benches CB20 across all cores.

Visual of how P2 should work...










Visual of how P2 is being benched in CTR (to my knowledge)


----------



## Raphaeldan

Slaughtahouse said:


> P1 strikes me as odd as the objective is to reduce PPT (power package tracking). Might be an outlier result in CB20 or, try running the diagnostic again and seeing if the recommended voltage changes.


Thats what i thought, so i did the diagnostic task 3 times and in all i got the same result



Slaughtahouse said:


> For P2, when you "test" in CTR, the bench is not using the "Hybrid OC" function. You're running P2 across all cores. So you will see high power consumption for the performance. P2 is meant to kick in at the specified range under certain loads. I.E. Gaming, low core scenarios.


What i dont understant is in default situation running some games the processor runs at 4650MHz in one core (default boost) and as I understood, the P2 gave to me only 4525 Mhz in all cores. If most games runs in one or two cores, maybe im loosing performance and energy eficiency, am I wrong?

I apreciate your help


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Raphaeldan said:


> Thats what i thought, so i did the diagnostic task 3 times and in all i got the same result
> 
> 
> What i dont understant is in default situation running some games the processor runs at 4650MHz in one core (default boost) and as I understood, the P2 gave to me only 4525 Mhz in all cores. If most games runs in one or two cores, maybe im loosing performance and energy eficiency, am I wrong?
> 
> I apreciate your help


On topic P1, I advise trying to push either frequency or lowering voltage to see if you can skew the results to be better. Othewise, it may be difficult to optimize further if the stock settings already offer a similar Watt/performance.

On topic P2... you won't loose single core performance because P0 is still active.

However, most modern games don't rely heavily on single core. Nor do most games fully utilize all cores available. So I think (correct me if I'm wrong others), P2 is the solution to offer as much performance "MOST" games can tap from.

In a scenario where single core is triggered, P0 kicks in. In a scenario where all cores are being used, P1 kicks in. And if you're playing any modern game that utilizes some cores, P2 kicks in.

Hybrid OC tries to offer a balance of sustained all core clocks (which are typically low by stock settings) while keeping dynamic core clocks available for the few, good cores. 

Why the image shows P2 above P0 is a stretch in my opinion. 

To help validate your results, you can see the previous page for mine but in summary...



> DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core Processor
> Max temperature: 68°
> Energy efficient: 3.83
> Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
> Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
> Reference voltage: 1250 mV
> Reference frequency: 4325 MHz
> Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
> Reference voltage: 1350 mV
> Reference frequency: 4450 MHz
> Recomended values for undervolting:
> Reference voltage: 1175 mV
> Reference frequency: 4175 MHz


And my CPU, will still single core boost (P0) to 4.55GHz+.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Raphaeldan

Slaughtahouse said:


> performance


I did what you advised and the result was better than before on topic P1. Instead to start with 1150v / 4375Mhz, i did it using 1100v / 4400 and i reach a better result.












Slaughtahouse said:


> On topic P2... you won't loose single core performance because P0 is still active.
> 
> However, most modern games don't rely heavily on single core. Nor do most games fully utilize all cores available. So I think (correct me if I'm wrong others), P2 is the solution to offer as much performance "MOST" games can tap from.
> 
> In a scenario where single core is triggered, P0 kicks in. In a scenario where all cores are being used, P1 kicks in. And if you're playing any modern game that utilizes some cores, P2 kicks in.


Thanx for explanation.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Raphaeldan said:


> I did what you advised and the result was better than before on topic P1. Instead to start with 1150v / 4375Mhz, i did it using 1100v / 4400 and i reach a better result.


Glad it worked. My previous diagnostic (older CTR) gave me more aggressive profiles. Note: My RAM was at XMP (3600MHz)

But CTR 2.0 appears to be providing much safer profiles with the diagnostic tool. Note: My RAM is now OC'd (3800MHz)



Spoiler






> CTR 1.1.
> DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core Processor
> Max temperature: 59.6°
> Energy efficient: 3.85
> Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
> Recomended values for overclocking:
> Reference voltage: 1250 mV
> Reference frequency: *4375 MHz*
> Recomended values for undervolting:
> Reference voltage: 1175 mV
> Reference frequency: *4250 MHz*
> 
> CTR 2.0
> 
> DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core Processor
> Max temperature: 68°
> Energy efficient: 3.83
> Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
> Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
> Reference voltage: 1250 mV
> Reference frequency: *4325 MHz*
> Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
> Reference voltage: 1350 mV
> Reference frequency: 4450 MHz
> Recomended values for undervolting:
> Reference voltage: 1175 mV
> Reference frequency: *4175 MHz*


----------



## Peanuts4

Who's initial setup guide is the best to use with CTR 2.0? I don't think they've been updated since the first ones but I could be wrong.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Peanuts4 said:


> Who's initial setup guide is the best to use with CTR 2.0? I don't think they've been updated since the first ones but I could be wrong.


I'd recommend Guru3D. The OP is mixed of data. Just note the requirements page doesn't sum up the requirements... lol. 
The LLC AUTO recommendation/requirement is listed on another page within the Guru3D article.

If you take 10mns to read it through, it explains everything. I.E. What the additions are, what they do, how to setup the testing, how to correctly apply profiles etc.


----------



## PJVol

Slaughtahouse said:


> The LLC AUTO recommendation


As I see it, it's not mandatory, rather it means it is preferable when you're not sure whether overshoot caused by a certain LLC level still within the safety margin for the certain profile.


----------



## BWG

Running now on a 5800x with the turbines sucking full tilt on the back of each rad. They appear pretty with those cute gapped Rosewill RGB's, but what's on the inside is plain nasty. Can't see the high power and sealed good old Ultra Kaze's. 54C lol.










3 top and 3 back, no case mods.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

PJVol said:


> As I see it, it's not mandatory, rather it means it is preferable when you're not sure whether overshoot caused by a certain LLC level still within the safety margin for the certain profile.


Exactly. Thats why I slid "recommendation" but it's a bit misleading that it's not mentioned on the requirement slide. As people (no offense to anyone here) are lazy. So if you only read the "requirements" page, you miss the context on LLC.


----------



## PJVol

Slaughtahouse said:


> you miss the context on LLC


Yep, he explained the reasons behind this recommendation on page 3 (guru3d), (and moreover, CTR should warn of potentially unsafe LLC mode).
And here's his answer (in the comment section below Russian-language article), regarding LLC :
- "the advised LLC is just an advise, and can be ignored. The *properly* set LLC leads to stable results and additional CPU safety control"


----------



## upgraditus

It definitely has a great impact, LLC auto and this 5800X gets bronze rating and falls on the 2nd undervolt notch of diagnostics test, LLC 4 and it's gold and reaches 21st uv notch.

Stock: r23 5852 / 134w / 1.338v 
Tuned: r23 6023 / 117w / 1.25v 

Tuned is faster and ~ 10% cooler max temp (72 vs 79).


----------



## Leeharton

was wondering if someone could possibly give me some insight into a warning that keeps coming up. 
"*Current LLC mode could damage your cpu*"

Im using
*msi tomahawk max motherboard, 
*ryzen 9 3900xt 
*arctic liquid freezer 280 cooling
*32gb viper blackout 3200mhz ram
*thermaltake 650w psu

ive followed the guides to the letter. Everything that needs to be enabled or auto is so.

Diagnostics show mine is a silver sample
P1 1.25w 4250mhz
P2 1.35w 4350mhz
Can Tune profile 1 without a hitch. 
Ccx1 4350
Ccx2 4325
Ccx3 4250
Ccx4 4225

Problem occurs when tuning profile 2. 
Initially I get the warning message about LLC compensation...which...a few sources have said to ignore.

As it goes through the tuning process I get a warning saying "current LLC mode can damage your processor" 

The LLC mode is on auto as recommended in the guide..tried LLC 3 but same warning. 
Profile 2 actually completes its tuning process even with the warning. 

Ccx1 4450
Ccx2 4425
Ccx3 4375
Ccx4 4350
Temps were great too

Any insight to that warning message would be greatly appreciated...im concerned about using profile 2 if indeed it will damage my cpu.


----------



## PJVol

You may ignore LLC warning as long as ref. voltage is below 1.35V. Otherwise, certain LLC levels may potentially involve undesireable overshooting. I'd personally avoid setting 1.35v (think of max safe 1.3, but it mostly a pure guesswork) for long term usage, though its up to you.


----------



## Sleepycat

Leeharton said:


> Diagnostics show mine is a silver sample
> P1 1.25w 4250mhz
> P2 1.35w 4350mhz
> Can Tune profile 1 without a hitch.
> Ccx1 4350
> Ccx2 4325
> Ccx3 4250
> Ccx4 4225
> 
> Problem occurs when tuning profile 2.
> Initially I get the warning message about LLC compensation...which...a few sources have said to ignore.
> 
> As it goes through the tuning process I get a warning saying "current LLC mode can damage your processor"
> 
> The LLC mode is on auto as recommended in the guide..tried LLC 3 but same warning.
> Profile 2 actually completes its tuning process even with the warning.
> 
> Ccx1 4450
> Ccx2 4425
> Ccx3 4375
> Ccx4 4350
> Temps were great too
> 
> Any insight to that warning message would be greatly appreciated...im concerned about using profile 2 if indeed it will damage my cpu.


I believe the warning message appears when the actual measured voltage (CPU TEL) exceeds the voltage request (VID). With LLC on, you can get situations like these. If your VID is relatively low (mine is 1.1V for P1 and 1.275V for P2), then the overshoot because of LLC will be roughly 1.15 or 1.2V in P1 and 1.3 or 1.35V in P2 in my case (5900X). 

You can use HWInfo64 to measure the maximum actual voltage. If you have a high VID, then LLC may cause the actual provided voltage to shoot way above that, putting the CPU in danger of too high a voltage. That is why the warning message is there.

If you get the warning message on LLC Auto, then you can try LLC1 to lock it at the least aggressive setting.


----------



## jamie1073

Finally got my 5900X to be able to run CTR 2.0 and then run OCCT without errors. I bumped the recommended numbers up a hair to P1 VID=1188 CCX1=4650 CCX2=4425, P2 VID=1275 CCX1=4850 CCX2=4550. That is with my RAM at its XMP profile of 3600 14-15-15-15-35. PBO settings to just Auto and nothing else set other than what the guide suggests, LLC=Auto.


----------



## KaLvaDoreS

The CTR just won't start, without any errors. I do everything according to the instructions, what could be the problem?


----------



## scaramonga

^^Obviously what it's telling you. A .NET problem^^


----------



## KaLvaDoreS

scaramonga said:


> ^^Obviously what it's telling you. A .NET problem^^


And how to solve this problem? NET latest version installed


----------



## upgraditus

What windows power plan should be used for the Hybrid OC Mode to function correctly? Can't see anything in the guide about that but surely it must impact P states?


----------



## gvansly1

> What windows power plan should be used for the Hybrid OC Mode to function correctly? Can't see anything in the guide about that but surely it must impact P states?


----------



## upgraditus

gvansly1 said:


> View attachment 2478796


In that case it must be some other reason it doesn't function correctly for me. I have p1 and p2 profiles saved but it's ignoring them as max voltage should be 1.325v (what I set) but it's going up above 1.4v still.

Nevermind, restarted CTR and it's now working (I ended up with P1 1250mv 4650mhz & P2 1325mv 4725mhz)


----------



## eliwankenobi

Anybody tried the latest 2.1 CTR update?


----------



## TheGlow

eliwankenobi said:


> Anybody tried the latest 2.1 CTR update?


Nah, from 1usmus' post it looks like a patreon exclusive initially.


----------



## domdtxdissar

Been playing around with CTR2.1 beta2, but still haven't decided if this is really usable or not (stability wise).. These are my results so far:
Upto 6/6 cores/threads on CCX0 @ 5ghz effective clocks


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

domdtxdissar said:


> Been playing around with CTR2.1 beta2, but still haven't decided if this is really usable or not (stability wise).. These are my results so far:
> Upto 6/6 cores/threads on CCX0 @ 5ghz effective clocks
> 
> View attachment 2479023


PBO can do that..where's 5ghz on 6 threads?? I only see 1 on your effective clock..people like to claim they run 5ghz but they only see it on the core clocks and not on the effective clock..

The effective clock is the one you should be looking at as that tells you the most precise frequency running and on how many cores/threads its running..


----------



## domdtxdissar

kairi_zeroblade said:


> PBO can do that..where's 5ghz on 6 threads?? I only see 1 on your effective clock..people like to claim they run 5ghz but they only see it on the core clocks and not on the effective clock..
> 
> The effective clock is the one you should be looking at as that tells you the most precise frequency running and on how many cores/threads its running..


And some people dont know what they are talking about.. like you 








Multithread bench forced to run on 6 threads with affinity in taskmanager


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

domdtxdissar said:


> And some people dont know what they are talking about.. like you
> View attachment 2479054
> 
> Multithread bench forced to run on 6 threads with affinity in taskmanager


I know what I am talking..you never posted your task manager screen..

also this app tells me my sample is golden..after reboot it becomes silver..and becomes very inconsistent the longer it stays on the system..just fresh installed windows after this crap corrupted it..

TBH, I won't even pay for this..


----------



## domdtxdissar

Beta3 seems actually stable 








Not often you see Zen3 with 6 cores running at effective 5000mhz clocks 
And/or 3 cores @ 5050mhz
This will be sick in low threaded games.. 



> Default curve coefficients
> CORE#1 14 CPPC 212
> CORE#2 11 CPPC 190
> CORE#3 12 CPPC 203
> CORE#4 12 CPPC 199
> CORE#5 12 CPPC 212
> CORE#6 9 CPPC 185
> CORE#7 12 CPPC 208
> CORE#8 12 CPPC 194
> CORE#9 6 CPPC 154
> CORE#10 3 CPPC 163
> CORE#11 4 CPPC 181
> CORE#12 6 CPPC 149
> CORE#13 3 CPPC 172
> CORE#14 0 CPPC 158
> CORE#15 3 CPPC 176
> CORE#16 3 CPPC 167
> 
> 
> CORES ORDER (from the best to the worst)
> ### CPPC VID FIT
> 1 С05 С01 С04
> 2 С01 С05 С06
> 3 С07 С07 C11
> 4 С03 С03 C13
> 5 С04 С04 С08
> 6 С08 С08 С02
> 7 С02 С02 С03
> 8 С06 С06 С05
> 9 C11 С09 С09
> 10 C15 C12 C14
> 11 C13 C11 C15
> 12 C16 C10 С07
> 13 C10 C15 C12
> 14 C14 C13 C16
> 15 С09 C16 С01
> 16 C12 C14 C10


----------



## Slaughtahouse

kairi_zeroblade said:


> The effective clock is the one you should be looking at as that tells you the most precise frequency running and on how many cores/threads its running..


Just to expand on this...



> Hence a new approach needs to be used called the *Effective clock*. This method relies on hardware's capability to sample the actual clock state (all its levels) across a certain interval, including sleeping (halted) states. The software then queries the counter over a specific polling period, which provides the *average* value of all clock states that occurred in the given interval....
> 
> Many users might be surprised how different this clock is in comparison to the traditional clock values reported. *But please note that this effective value is the average clock across the polling interval used in HWiNFO.*








Effective clock vs instant (discrete) clock


It has become a common practice for several years to report instant (discrete) clock values for CPUs. This method is based on knowledge of the actual bus clock (BCLK) and sampling of core ratios at specific time points. The resulting clock is then a simple result of ratio * BCLK. Such approach...




www.hwinfo.com





So for those who aren't aware, the value you see (in current, max etc.) is still an average. Including the sleep states.


----------



## tomtherock

[BUG] Energy Safe Mode on windows 10 Pro 64Bit will not auto active the Profile again and the vid is set to max 1.49 volt reset...
Or happens this only on my system?

And ty for this cool tool! (safed me with 3900x an temps)

System:
Gigabyte B550 Gaming X V2 Bios v. F13a & Ryzen 9 3900x


----------



## shaolin95

domdtxdissar said:


> Beta3 seems actually stable
> View attachment 2479130
> 
> Not often you see Zen3 with 6 cores running at effective 5000mhz clocks
> And/or 3 cores @ 5050mhz
> This will be sick in low threaded games..


Did you have to adjust anything in Bios after this? I was happy with my results but the moment I tried a simple blender rendering of the B&W car, it was automatic reboot pretty much. :/


----------



## BlueKnight83

Good evening.

I have some questions for you, expert users, or possibly to 1usmus.

I recently download CTR 2.0; whit this new version, users can set P1 and P2 profiles setting the "workload" of the CPU.
I start Diagnostic and at the end of the test CTR say me that I can set my 3800X at 4325 -1,275V for P1 and 4400 - 1,350V for P2

Online I read everywhere when overclocking a ZEN2 CPU to stay under 1.300V to avoid electromigration and save the duration of my CPU.
I say this beacuse when I took my CPU, my overclock was stable at 4.325 MHz whit 1,280V after Prime95 24H Blend test..and after only 4 months, I should decrease frequency to 4.300 @ 1,275 for be stable,

So, why if everyone say that go over 1.300V it's risky, CTR and 1usmus suggest to set P2 Profile at 1.350V?!? This will not decrease the lifespawn of my CPU more than my daily OC?!?

And an other question: I can know when my OC 100% core load is stable whit long sessions of software like Prime95 or OCCT, but for profile like P2, when not all cores are used, how can I do?!
Default CTR P2 profile is setting between 25% and 75% CPU load (In my case, </= 6 cores load comparet to 8 corse of my 3800X): but whit OC Software test, if I choose to star sessions whit only 6 core load, the system doesn't use only 6 cores, but Windows continues to to shift the load between all the 8 cores. In this scenario, I can't be sure that my system will be 100% stable.

In the future release of CTR 2.1 I read that there will be a PX Profie where I can choose manualy the best cores and eventually test them (but we come back to my first question: it's not dangerous for my CPU lifespawn let it work a 1.450V for 24H 2 Cores Prime95 Blend test?!), but in 6 cores load, if my CPU has a core worse than others, I can't exclude it whit CTR?!?!



Thank you and sorry for my english.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

BlueKnight83 said:


> Good evening.
> 
> I have some questions for you, expert users, or possibly to 1usmus.


I can't answer all your questions but regarding voltages and limits. Please read the guide in full. Context is key. Just to make it simple, as the % of the cores under load increases, voltage limits decrease.

So a single core running 1.5v @ 100% usage is not the same as 8 cores running 1.5v @ 100% usage.

That's why a P2 profile with a few cores is safe at 1.35v.


----------



## domdtxdissar

shaolin95 said:


> Did you have to adjust anything in Bios after this? I was happy with my results but the moment I tried a simple blender rendering of the B&W car, it was automatic reboot pretty much. :/


CTR only tune for "AVX light" -> you can only use CTR tuned numbers for light workload such as gaming etc, not any render programs etc


----------



## gvansly1

@1usmus
What is the meaning behind this unique statement? Thanks in advance


----------



## shaolin95

domdtxdissar said:


> CTR only tune for "AVX light" -> you can only use CTR tuned numbers for light workload such as gaming etc, not any render programs etc


So i should use the tuned results as p2 and then manually add a more "conservative" setting for P1 ? 
Just trying to figure out how to incorporate it to my daily usage unless it's not meant for me and my needs lol


----------



## shaolin95

I don't get why the score is so low


----------



## Hale59

gvansly1 said:


> @1usmus
> What is the meaning behind this unique statement? Thanks in advance


----------



## gvansly1

Hale59 said:


> View attachment 2479298
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479299


But this explanation is different as the die on the right shows 2 CCD's with one locked. My 5900x die has 2 CCD's and both should be active, no?


----------



## jamie1073

gvansly1 said:


> But this explanation is different as the die on the right shows 2 CCD's with one locked. My 5900x die has 2 CCD's and both should be active, no?


Correct. Each CCD has 8 cores, but on a 5900X only the 6 best cores are active. It seems that AMD may build all CPU's with 2 CCD's on them, which would be the smart way to do it, with only the best CCD enabled on chips that use 8 cores or less such as the 5800X and 5600X.


----------



## Alexshunter

My CTR 2.0 will not start after few crash. Only willing to work under Windows 7. But under Win7 i don't want to do experiment, better it is crashing under Win 10. What can i do to start?


----------



## davylam995

I am getting "problems with reading CBlog.log", so I can't get any marks from CB20. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## BWG

davylam995 said:


> I am getting "problems with reading CBlog.log", so I can't get any marks from CB20. Anyone know how to fix it?
> View attachment 2479753


Copy/Paste C20 to C20 and overwrite the files.


----------



## davylam995

I did copy/Paste from CB20 to CB20 but the result is still the same, CB20 result still 0.


----------



## Esticbo

davylam995 said:


> I did copy/Paste from CB20 to CB20 but the result is still the same, CB20 result still 0.



Zip version from guru3d?


----------



## Leilu

Same problem for me too.



> *ClockTuner for Ryzen 2.0 RC3 by 1usmus*
> AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
> ASRock B450 Gaming-ITX/ac
> BIOS ver. P4.20 SMU ver. 46.65.00
> TABLE ver. 2361603
> DRAM speed 3600 MHz
> 02/22/2021 13:02:48
> 
> 
> Phoenix ready!
> Cinebench R20 started
> Problems with reading CBlog.log
> Cinebench R20 finished with result: 0
> Voltage: 1.354 V PPT: 82 W Temperature: 73.4°
> 13:04:52: Silicon FIT measurement started...
> 13:05:21: Silicon FIT measurement done!
> 13:05:21: Stress test stopped.


----------



## davylam995

Esticbo said:


> Zip version from guru3d?


Yes


----------



## dncpax

Strange high cb20 results. I have a 3700x, bronze. It does not get very good oc (4050 in P1 and P2 also). But scores from cb20 are like 11337default and 11969 tuned. 

What's going on? 

cb20 is v23.2.0.0, win10 updated x64.


----------



## HowYesNo

Is it mandatory ot have agesa 1.0.0.6 or higher. i got x570 taichi bios v3.00, agesa 1.0.0.4. ryzen 3700x.


----------



## 1usmus

*CTR 2.0 RC4 DOWNLOAD!

DOWNLOAD:*









Clock Tuner for AMD Ryzen CTR (2.1 Beta 5) Download


ClockTuner is an AMD Ryzen overclocking utility that lets you fine-tune and maximize overclocking potential on AMD Ryzen processors. The supported CP




www.techpowerup.com












ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 Download


Download ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), Guru3D is the official download partner for this handy utility that can possibly boost ZEN2 processor performance on your PC....




www.guru3d.com












Der ultimative ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) – Offizielle Downloadseite | Update Version 1.1 Beta 7 | igor´sLAB


Die Veröffentlichung des lang erwarteten Projekts ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), ein Projekt, das die Leistung von Systemen auf der Basis von Ryzen-Prozessoren mit der Zen2-Mikroarchitektur deutlich…




www.igorslab.de






*PMtable failed or "CMD_REJECTED_BUSY 6" in CTR 2.0 RC4 *

This means that CTR could not access the processor. Because there is software that blocks it or does not properly communicate with the processor. In this case simply restart the CTR or eliminate the culprit.


----------



## dwolvin

Gah, I can't wait to upgrade my MB / CPU to try this. I love the - little bit of boost but less power!


----------



## dncpax

dncpax said:


> Strange high cb20 results. I have a 3700x, bronze. It does not get very good oc (4050 in P1 and P2 also). But scores from cb20 are like 11337default and 11969 tuned.
> 
> What's going on?
> 
> cb20 is v23.2.0.0, win10 updated x64.


ok, now with included cb20 (v20.0.6.0) on ctr 2.0 rc4 it has normal results:
default: 4419
tuned P1 (4250/[email protected]): 4947
P2 (4375/[email protected]): 5089

From PPT 78.4W default (1.176V) to 114.4W with P2 (1.363V), which is a bit high frankly...

veeerryyy happy camper!!


----------



## HowYesNo

So, my 3700X is silver sample, and I followed Igor lab guide.
did diagnostic an tune. and i got this CCX 0 @4250, CCX 1 @4275, Vcore 1,25.
after tune done i did another run with sugested settings for P2: reference voltage 1350, reference frequency 4400.
left computer running, and when returned cinebench reported error, and CTR also with this:

*ClockTuner for Ryzen 2.1 RC1 by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor
ASRock X570 Taichi
BIOS ver. P3.00 SMU ver. 46.54.00
TABLE ver. 2361603
DRAM speed 3600 MHz
03/04/2021 18:11:04


Phoenix - hello there 
CTR completed profile creation in alternative mode
Last step was:
CCX1 4425 MHz VID 1350 mV
CCX2 4425 MHz VID 1350 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled

Penalties for the final profile: level 1
18:11:08: CCX1 (137): 4375 MHz, 1363 mV OC=
18:11:08: CCX2 (122): 4375 MHz, 1363 mV OC=
Phoenix deactivated!
Cinebench R20 started
Cinebench R20 finished with result: 0
Voltage: 1.363 V PPT: 115.2 W Temperature: 86.2°












what would this mean.
thanks.


----------



## Leilu

Thanks 1usmus but "Problems with reading CBlog.log" still there.

RC4 version, runned as an administrator of course.



> *ClockTuner for Ryzen 2.1 RC1 by 1usmus*
> AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
> ASRock B450 Gaming-ITX/ac
> BIOS ver. P4.20 SMU ver. 46.65.00
> TABLE ver. 2361603
> DRAM speed 3600 MHz
> 03/05/2021 01:06:47
> 
> 
> Phoenix ready!
> Cinebench R20 started
> Problems with reading CBlog.log
> Cinebench R20 finished with result: 0
> Voltage: 1.355 V PPT: 81.2 W Temperature: 73°
> 
> 
> 01:08:35: Silicon FIT measurement started...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Too conservative settings for me, My 3700x from first batch is evaluated as "Bronze". CCX0 4025 and CCx1 4050 at 1.206v Wth ?, of course its low frequency at that voltage !! with temps in low 50s. Even Ryzen Master Auto OC checks out at 4.3GHz with 1.305v with temps under 70c. Set like that passes same Prime95 for at lest an hour (not pushing it any longer for love or money. According to CTR it drops core 7 at 4100MHz and 1.235v.


----------



## Fitzban

I'm running CTR 2.0 RC4 and set CTR to autoload profile with OS and enabled Hybrid OC.
When I boot my machine and CTR launches, I'm seeing a message "Hybrid OC was not started!".

Anyone know if there's a way to properly save the config to trigger the profiles to autoload?

For now, I'm having to manually click the "Activate P1 Profile" and "Activate P2 Profile" buttons.
Thanks


----------



## Mr.Pie

Fitzban said:


> I'm running CTR 2.0 RC4 and set CTR to autoload profile with OS and enabled Hybrid OC.
> When I boot my machine and CTR launches, I'm seeing a message "Hybrid OC was not started!".
> 
> Anyone know if there's a way to properly save the config to trigger the profiles to autoload?
> 
> For now, I'm having to manually click the "Activate P1 Profile" and "Activate P2 Profile" buttons.
> Thanks



CTR config file is corrupted. Run the config cleaner provided here and reapply your profiles. Worked for me









ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 Download


Download ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), Guru3D is the official download partner for this handy utility that can possibly boost ZEN2 processor performance on your PC....




www.guru3d.com


----------



## T[]RK

Mr.Pie said:


> CTR config file is corrupted. Run the config cleaner provided here and reapply your profiles.


Nope. CTR Config cleaner work well (founded file and delete it), but after i enter data of my UV profile in P1 (VID and CCX1 frequency of R7 5800X), save, check autoload and activated - i close programm and started it again - profile not loaded messge pop-up. At the same time - all data i enter in P1 was on it's place.


----------



## Fitzban

Mr.Pie said:


> CTR config file is corrupted. Run the config cleaner provided here and reapply your profiles. Worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 Download
> 
> 
> Download ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), Guru3D is the official download partner for this handy utility that can possibly boost ZEN2 processor performance on your PC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com


Thanks. I had to try to run the config cleaner a couple of times. Not sure which combination of cleaner and reboot vs no reboot did the trick, but now CTR 2.0 RC4 auto starts and loads the Hybrid OC profiles when I log in.


----------



## TheGlow

I havent tried rebooting yet but I don't seem to see toggles for Autostart and autoload profile in beta4 like the others had, so I hope those features still work.


----------



## T[]RK

TheGlow said:


> I don't seem to see toggles for Autostart and autoload profile in beta4 like the others had


Look in "Profiles" at bottom. There are "Autoload profile with OS" and "CTR Hybrid OS" toggles.

O.K., look's like i fixed "Autoload profile with OS". Here is how i did it:

*Updated:*
1. Start CTR 2.0 RC4;
2. Go to Profiles;
3. Start CRT Profile Cleaner and press "Clear Config" after it find file;
4. Enter you VID data (mV), CCX data (Frequency);
5. Toggle switch "Autoload profile with OS", press button "Activate" (for you P1, P2 or Px profile), press button "Save" (for you P1, P2 or Px profile) and then press "EXIT".

After this profile should be loaded when CTR start (you should see in in Log window in CTR), but in PROFILE will be bug - no "Rocket" picture on activated profile.

I did everything exactly the same, but I GUESS software got problem with "actions chain". If you do steps how they wasn't designed - it not save since software think chain was broken and don't save result.

*Update:*
I tested my guess and i can confirm: to save "Autoload profile with OS" you must press "Save Profile" button last. Here is how chein look's like:

1. Enter data in boxes,
2. Switch toggle "Autoload profile with OS";
3. Press "Activate" button (for profile),
4. Press "Save" button (for profile);
5. Press "Exit" button.

If you try to toggle switch last - it will not save and don't load profile on start. Bug.

Same thing with toggle "To tray" and "Enhanced accuracy". I may switch them ON, but after reboot they return to "Off" since switching action don't have addition action "save". At the same time, if you switch it "On" and press "Exit" - it will be saved, since action "exit" probably have got additional action "save". It's funny, because it's not save "Autoload profile with OS" since... it was moved in another place.


----------



## Bandi

Hi Guys,

maybe i am stupid, but my 5950X usually boosted to 5175 Mhz on two cores. After i did the BIOS Settings recommended/needed for CTR 2.0, and run CTR, the boost clocks where only around 5000 Mhz, and i can't get it higher anymore, despite 200 Mhz OC is set. It's no a big deal, but it bothers me that i don't know what is different now. Maybe i need to use positive VCORE offset to get the boost clock back? Any Ideas?


----------



## TheGlow

T[]RK said:


> Look in "Profiles" at bottom. There are "Autoload profile with OS" and "CTR Hybrid OS" toggles.
> 
> O.K., look's like i fixed "Autoload profile with OS". Here is how i did it:
> 
> 1. Start CTR 2.0 RC4;
> 2. Go to Profiles;
> 3. Start CRT Profile Cleaner and press "Clear Config" after it find file;
> 4. Switch ON "Autoload profile with OS" toggle;
> 5. Enter you data in profiles and press "Save" and "Activate".
> 
> I did everything exactly the same, but I GUESS software got problem with "actions chain". If you do steps how they wasn't designed - it not save since software think chain was broken and don't save result.
> 
> Same thing with toggle "To tray" and "Enhanced accuracy". I may switch them ON, but after reboot they return to "Off" since switching action don't have addition action "save". At the same time, if you switch it "On" and press "Exit" - it will be saved, since action "exit" probably have got additional action "save". It's funny, because it's not save "Autoload profile with OS" since... it was moved in another place.


Ahh ok. I remember I saw it but couldnt interact with it, because I had a different error initially. It let me toggle it on, so we'll see. I still find it odd each version of this I do a diagnostic/tuneup and the results slowly get lower. first ctr was 4475 for my ccx1. then went to 4450, then 4425, now beta4 is suggesting 3350. Yet I put 4450 and it passes stability.


----------



## hsn

And how save this profile? 
just save profile and automatically become profile 1?

thank you


----------



## T[]RK

hsn said:


> And how save this profile?


This results not for profile. It's diagnostic results. Also, it's look's like broken - i never saw PLATINUM cpu with energy efficient "Infinity".

To get working data you have to use tune button. Only after that you get voltage and frequency that possible to use.

I suggest you to read article how to use CTR 2.0.


----------



## hsn

T[]RK said:


> This results not for profile. It's diagnostic results. Also, it's look's like broken - i never saw PLATINUM cpu with energy efficient "Infinity".
> 
> To get working data you have to use tune button. Only after that you get voltage and frequency that possible to use.
> 
> I suggest you to read article how to use CTR 2.0.


so this tool only how to find quick stable clock for overclock. 
is that true?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Diagnostic is a function of the tool to identify the user the approx. overclock / undervolt settings.

It does not apply them or in any way, validate their stability.

Once you complete the diagnostic... go back and read the guide. It explains everything. If you skip a step, you'll likely run into issues.


----------



## T[]RK

hsn said:


> so this tool only how to find quick stable clock for overclock. is that true?


Incorrect! You need few hours to complete diagnostic+tune+stability test in tool (so, it's not quick). But ~98% of all job will be done by tool itself. You just need to check few things in BIOS and correct them. Follow article recommendation after diagnostic and before tune. They all in article itself.

It's a bit uncomfortable that you have to sit infront of PC, but unable to use it during tool job, but it's important to monitor activity in Log window and from time to time check CPU temp, frequency and maybe VRM temperature (my motherboard very basic, but CPU very hungry 5800X, so i have to do it).


----------



## NeroFX

Guys, twice over now i follow the steps in the guide exactly, I save my profile ( I do the whole hybrid thing and save P2 aswell) I reboot and nothing is saved? I press save & activate profile. 
I have my bios set up as asked (I have gigabyte x570 I wifi), It says turn off performance enhancing settings, so i turned off core performance boost, that's correct i assume?


----------



## T[]RK

NeroFX said:


> Guys, twice over now i follow the steps in the guide exactly, I save my profile ( I do the whole hybrid thing and save P2 aswell) I reboot and nothing is saved? I press save & activate profile.
> I have my bios set up as asked (I have gigabyte x570 I wifi), It says turn off performance enhancing settings, so i turned off core performance boost, that's correct i assume?


I updated my method above, you may test it. Autoload profile is buggy in CTR 2.0 RC4.


----------



## nangu

NeroFX said:


> Guys, twice over now i follow the steps in the guide exactly, I save my profile ( I do the whole hybrid thing and save P2 aswell) I reboot and nothing is saved? I press save & activate profile.
> I have my bios set up as asked (I have gigabyte x570 I wifi), It says turn off performance enhancing settings, so i turned off core performance boost, that's correct i assume?


You want core performance boost enabled in BIOS to let the CPU boost higher than base clocks (ie: stock/PBO working mode). When you enable hybrid OC in the tool, the CPU will run stock / boost higher on light load until P2 is triggered.


----------



## NeroFX

T[]RK said:


> I updated my method above, you may test it. Autoload profile is buggy in CTR 2.0 RC4.


It's a fair amount of time for test to run though, just for it all not to be saved.


----------



## NeroFX

nangu said:


> You want core performance boost enabled in BIOS to let the CPU boost higher than base clocks (ie: stock/PBO working mode). When you enable hybrid OC in the tool, the CPU will run stock / boost higher on light load until P2 is triggered.


Hmm, odd. I turned it off and still got a boost of 4266 Mhz on my 3700x, after diagnostic and tuning.

Also, my main issue is with it saving the P1 & P2 profile. It's a lot of time wasted otherwise.

I suppose i could screenshot it and type it all in manually if it happens again?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Try reverting back to RC3 if autoload isn't working.

I'm still on RC3 since it's release and Autoload works, every day.

After you have your results make sure you do the following:

Enable CTR Hybrid OC
Enable Autoload profile with OS.










Once those settings are complete...

Click on Profile Management.
P1
Input CCX MHz and Voltage;
Save profile;
Apply Profile;

P2
Repeat steps above.












Once your profiles are applied and saved, head back into the Tuner page and just double check CTR Hybrid OC / Autoload with OS is still enabled.

And that's all you need to do. Reset your PC and it should work. Note: I keep it "To Tray". Not sure if that helps but again, it's been working for over a month, every day for me.


----------



## NeroFX

Ok, I've got it all working now, it saves perfectly. 
Just last thing (hopefully) the P2 recommended settings from diagnostic, it eventually fails. It starts up the last cinebench, and instantly closes and says cpu temp 90c reached.
Which i highly doubt as it sits in the high 70s most of the time when tuning. So i inputted those settings anyway for P2 and will se how i get on. I got 4879 with the hybrid profiles.


----------



## Audioboxer

RC5 fails the stability check on my 3900XT with default BIOS settings, so chip on factory settings. Fails with PBO manually turned on/off too. This is with DDR4 at safe default settings.

RC3 which I was using before jumping to RC5 seems fine. Was worried because I've literally just switched over to a watercooling loop yesterday from AIO and thought I'd broken something lol. Or maybe screwed the waterblock on too tight. Today was supposed to be finding out new limits on watercooling for my chip but it's been hours of worrying something went wrong as I updated to RC5 before trying anything new on this loop.

Prime95 seems to run fine on it's own as well. I'm sure it's not something I've done or a mistake made with this loop. Fluid temps are fine as is CPU temp under heavy load.

Haven't had time to read back the last few pages so is it safe to assume RC5 has some issues? Stability errors on default CPU settings would get me worried 😟


----------



## flaviowolff

*UPDATE: problem solved by a fresh Windows 10 reinstall.*


Hello, everyone.
I am currently unable to run CTR 2.0 RC5 and RC4. All the buttons are blocked with a forbidden sign at the cursor, and I get the following log:



> Operating system does not see CPPC core tags!
> CPPC, CBP, Cool & Quiet and Preferred cores should be ENABLED!
> Also try reinstalling the chipset driver.
> 
> 
> *ClockTuner for Ryzen 2.0 RC5 by 1usmus*
> AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
> ASUS TUF GAMING B550M-PLUS
> BIOS ver. 1804 SMU ver. 46.67.00
> TABLE ver. 2361603
> DRAM speed 3600 MHz
> 03/12/2021 12:41:46
> 
> 
> System.ArgumentException: Source array was not long enough. Check srcIndex and length, and the array's lower bounds.
> at System.Array.Copy(Array sourceArray, Int32 sourceIndex, Array destinationArray, Int32 destinationIndex, Int32 length, Boolean reliable)
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c1c6c63a34e1d87272287e503042ba862()
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2..ctor()


Then, when I try to close the program the following error window appears:










Regarding the CPPC message, I am positive that I entered all the following settings on the UEFI setup:



Spoiler: BIOS Settings



1. Global C-state Control = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS)

2. CPPC = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options)

3. CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options)

4. AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\DF Cstates = Enabled)

5. Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle (Advanced\AMD CBS\CPU Common Options)

6. PPC Adjustment = PState 0

(Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\APBDIS = 1

AND

(Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\Fixed SOC Pstate = P0)



I have also: *(a) *reinstalled the chipset drivers several times, both the version on Asus's website and the more up-to-date version on AMD's website; *(b) *updated BIOS to the latest version; *(c) *cleared CMOS and reentered the abovementioned settings; *(d) *cleared all Windows event logs;* (e)* moved CTR's folder to other locations, including external drives, always running as admin; *(f)* ran CTR configcleaner utility. Nothing solved the problem.

It's important to note that CTR 2.0 RC3 and 1.1 work fine, even though both display the same "Operating system does not see CPPC core tags" message.

This leads me to believe that the issue in 2.0 RC4 and 2.0 RC5 has to do with the "_System.ArgumentException: Source array was not long enough. Check srcIndex and length, and the array's lower bounds." _message, which doesn't appear on 2.0 RC3 / 1.1.

I would relly appreciate if someone could look into this. I've seen other people with the same problem on Twitter and Guru3D.

Thank you,
Flavio


----------



## JaxiTheTaxi

flaviowolff said:


> Hello, everyone.
> I am currently unable to run CTR 2.0 RC5 and RC4. All the buttons are blocked with a forbidden sign at the cursor, and I get the following log:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, when I try to close the program the following error window appears:
> 
> View attachment 2482264
> 
> 
> Regarding the CPPC message, I am positive that I entered all the following settings on the UEFI setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Global C-state Control = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS)
> 
> 2. CPPC = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options)
> 
> 3. CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options)
> 
> 4. AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\DF Cstates = Enabled)
> 
> 5. Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle (Advanced\AMD CBS\CPU Common Options)
> 
> 6. PPC Adjustment = PState 0
> 
> (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\APBDIS = 1
> 
> AND
> 
> (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\Fixed SOC Pstate = P0)
> 
> 
> 
> I have also: *(a) *reinstalled the chipset drivers several times, both the version on Asus's website and the more up-to-date version on AMD's website; *(b) *updated BIOS to the latest version; *(c) *cleared CMOS and reentered the abovementioned settings; *(d) *cleared all Windows event logs;* (e)* moved CTR's folder to other locations, including external drives, always running as admin; *(f)* ran CTR configcleaner utility. Nothing solved the problem.
> 
> It's important to note that CTR 2.0 RC3 and 1.1 worked fine, while also displaying the "Operating system does not see CPPC core tags" message.
> 
> This leads me to believe that the issue in 2.0 RC4 and 2.0 RC5 has to do with the "_System.ArgumentException: Source array was not long enough. Check srcIndex and length, and the array's lower bounds." _message, which doesn't appear on 2.0 RC3 / 1.1.
> 
> I would relly appreciate if someone could look into this. I've seen other people with the same problem on Twitter and Guru3D.
> 
> Thank you,
> Flavio





flaviowolff said:


> Hello, everyone.
> I am currently unable to run CTR 2.0 RC5 and RC4. All the buttons are blocked with a forbidden sign at the cursor, and I get the following log:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, when I try to close the program the following error window appears:
> 
> View attachment 2482264
> 
> 
> Regarding the CPPC message, I am positive that I entered all the following settings on the UEFI setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Global C-state Control = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS)
> 
> 2. CPPC = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options)
> 
> 3. CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options)
> 
> 4. AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\DF Cstates = Enabled)
> 
> 5. Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle (Advanced\AMD CBS\CPU Common Options)
> 
> 6. PPC Adjustment = PState 0
> 
> (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\APBDIS = 1
> 
> AND
> 
> (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\Fixed SOC Pstate = P0)
> 
> 
> 
> I have also: *(a) *reinstalled the chipset drivers several times, both the version on Asus's website and the more up-to-date version on AMD's website; *(b) *updated BIOS to the latest version; *(c) *cleared CMOS and reentered the abovementioned settings; *(d) *cleared all Windows event logs;* (e)* moved CTR's folder to other locations, including external drives, always running as admin; *(f)* ran CTR configcleaner utility. Nothing solved the problem.
> 
> It's important to note that CTR 2.0 RC3 and 1.1 works fine, while also displaying the "Operating system does not see CPPC core tags" message.
> 
> This leads me to believe that the issue in 2.0 RC4 and 2.0 RC5 has to do with the "_System.ArgumentException: Source array was not long enough. Check srcIndex and length, and the array's lower bounds." _message, which doesn't appear on 2.0 RC3 / 1.1.
> 
> I would relly appreciate if someone could look into this. I've seen other people with the same problem on Twitter and Guru3D.
> 
> Thank you,
> Flavio


 Same exact problem, can you please look into this? RC3 works fine but RC4 and 5 do not. In addition to that, i discovered that disabling SMT in bios makes CTR RC4 and RC5 work again for some reason. I think the problem comes from ENABLING SMT. Also got the same message that the operating system can not see preferred cores even though everything required was Enabled.


----------



## flaviowolff

JaxiTheTaxi said:


> Same exact problem, can you please look into this? RC3 works fine but RC4 and 5 do not. In addition to that, i discovered that disabling SMT in bios makes CTR RC4 and RC5 work again for some reason. I think the problem comes from ENABLING SMT. Also got the same message that the operating system can not see preferred cores even though everything required was Enabled.


Interesting. When you disable SMT, what log RC4/RC5 gives you?


----------



## JaxiTheTaxi

flaviowolff said:


> Interesting. When you disable SMT, what log RC4/RC5 gives you?


CPPC, CBP, Cool & Quiet and Preferred cores should be ENABLED!
Also try reinstalling the chipset driver.


*ClockTuner for Ryzen 2.0 RC5 by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor
MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC (MS-7B85)
BIOS ver. 1.F2 SMU ver. 46.67.00
TABLE ver. 2361603
DRAM speed 3600 MHz
03/10/2021 02:37:26


----------



## flaviowolff

JaxiTheTaxi said:


> CPPC, CBP, Cool & Quiet and Preferred cores should be ENABLED!
> Also try reinstalling the chipset driver.
> 
> 
> *ClockTuner for Ryzen 2.0 RC5 by 1usmus*
> AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor
> MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC (MS-7B85)
> BIOS ver. 1.F2 SMU ver. 46.67.00
> TABLE ver. 2361603
> DRAM speed 3600 MHz
> 03/10/2021 02:37:26


I think this indicates that the CPPC thing is not the real issue. It's the "source array was not long enough". But IDK sh** about coding 😁


----------



## Petbanand25

The software doesnt seem to decect failure during tuning. Prime95 workers drops and the program just keeps going


----------



## Section31

Odd issue. I had two 5950x with one being platinum and the other bronze. The platinum one was really unstable with cinebench at manual oc and required more voltage (1.27volts at 4.6ghz) than my bronze one.(1.25volts at 4.6ghz). Temps were slightly higher on the platinum sample. I take it as the software sample results aren’t really reflective of the cpu silicon lottery.


----------



## Petbanand25

Section31 said:


> Odd issue. I had two 5950x with one being platinum and the other bronze. The platinum one was really unstable with cinebench at manual oc and required more voltage (1.27volts at 4.6ghz) than my bronze one.(1.25volts at 4.5ghz). Temps were slightly higher on the platinum sample. I take it as the software sample results aren’t really reflective of the cpu silicon lottery.


Sounds like llc settings is not setup like the guide wants you to. Also make sure its not a ram or mem controller issue. (check soc voltage)


----------



## algida79

Section31 said:


> I take it as the software sample results aren’t really reflective of the cpu silicon lottery.


Probably not, since the result is tied to how much undervolt the CPU can take at a lower clock (4GHz for Zen2 IIRC). This doesn't necessarily translate to how well the chip will respond to higher clocks and voltages, i.e. you don't know how the voltage-frequency curve goes at higher points.


----------



## Section31

algida79 said:


> Probably not, since the result is tied to how much undervolt the CPU can take at 4GHz. This doesn't necessarily translate to how well the chip will respond to higher clocks and voltages.


Thanks


----------



## renton82

Hello everyone! I've just set up CRT 2.0 RC5 but i have a problem: when CTR starts with windows, a notification pop up and say "hybrid overclock" disabled, i have trying everything, activate deactivate profile, enable and disable hybrid oc but nothing, what can i do?


----------



## panni

renton82 said:


> Hello everyone! I've just set up CRT 2.0 RC5 but i have a problem: when CTR starts with windows, a notification pop up and say "hybrid overclock" disabled, i have trying everything, activate deactivate profile, enable and disable hybrid oc but nothing, what can i do?


Same thing here. It did work with RC4, but RC5 doesn't want to auto enable Hybrid OC anymore. It saves the config but when the app is restarted, it just says "Hybrid OC disabled". The toggle is still on, though.
The other thing is, no matter how I spin it, how/in what order I save/activate a profile, after restarting the app, it says "Profiles not used", when Hybrid OC is disabled.

Edit: When manually activating both profiles while the Hybrid OC toggle is on, it starts to work. Just not automatically after start of the app.


----------



## DanielF50

flaviowolff said:


> Hello, everyone.
> I am currently unable to run CTR 2.0 RC5 and RC4. All the buttons are blocked with a forbidden sign at the cursor, and I get the following log:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, when I try to close the program the following error window appears:
> 
> View attachment 2482264
> 
> 
> Regarding the CPPC message, I am positive that I entered all the following settings on the UEFI setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Global C-state Control = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS)
> 
> 2. CPPC = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options)
> 
> 3. CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options)
> 
> 4. AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\DF Cstates = Enabled)
> 
> 5. Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle (Advanced\AMD CBS\CPU Common Options)
> 
> 6. PPC Adjustment = PState 0
> 
> (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\APBDIS = 1
> 
> AND
> 
> (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\Fixed SOC Pstate = P0)
> 
> 
> 
> I have also: *(a) *reinstalled the chipset drivers several times, both the version on Asus's website and the more up-to-date version on AMD's website; *(b) *updated BIOS to the latest version; *(c) *cleared CMOS and reentered the abovementioned settings; *(d) *cleared all Windows event logs;* (e)* moved CTR's folder to other locations, including external drives, always running as admin; *(f)* ran CTR configcleaner utility. Nothing solved the problem.
> 
> It's important to note that CTR 2.0 RC3 and 1.1 work fine, even though both display the same "Operating system does not see CPPC core tags" message.
> 
> This leads me to believe that the issue in 2.0 RC4 and 2.0 RC5 has to do with the "_System.ArgumentException: Source array was not long enough. Check srcIndex and length, and the array's lower bounds." _message, which doesn't appear on 2.0 RC3 / 1.1.
> 
> I would relly appreciate if someone could look into this. I've seen other people with the same problem on Twitter and Guru3D.
> 
> Thank you,
> Flavio


Same issue here; RC5 used to work but suddenly stopped working - it loads like in your screenshot but nothing updates (100% CPU usage etc), & no error is displayed in the status box, but instead pops up when I click "exit".


----------



## danydaniel

Hello, could someone help? I have this problem only with RC5, the previous version was fine. I have already cleared config and download Cinebench again but the problem remained.
Cinebench works fine and score is normal, although the CTR showes "0". The situation appears both in diagnostic and tuning mode.










edit: I found the solution. The problem was the name of the folder in which CTR was in. It includes "⠀" symbol to make the name invisible, and that was it.


----------



## panni

panni said:


> Same thing here. It did work with RC4, but RC5 doesn't want to auto enable Hybrid OC anymore. It saves the config but when the app is restarted, it just says "Hybrid OC disabled". The toggle is still on, though.
> The other thing is, no matter how I spin it, how/in what order I save/activate a profile, after restarting the app, it says "Profiles not used", when Hybrid OC is disabled.
> 
> Edit: When manually activating both profiles while the Hybrid OC toggle is on, it starts to work. Just not automatically after start of the app.


I think I was able to fix it.


exit CTR
edit user.config in AppData\Local\A\CTR_2.0.exe_Url_XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX\2.1.0.8
set P1_STATE and P2_STATE and, if not already, HYBRID_OC manually to True

Now Hybrid OC enables properly and the profiles are active.


----------



## Leilu

danydaniel said:


> Hello, could someone help? I have this problem only with RC5, the previous version was fine. I have already cleared config and download Cinebench again but the problem remained.
> Cinebench works fine and score is normal, although the CTR showes "0". The situation appears both in diagnostic and tuning mode.
> 
> View attachment 2483358
> 
> 
> edit: I found the solution. The problem was the name of the folder in which CTR was in. It includes "⠀" symbol to make the name invisible, and that was it.


Thank god someone found a solution for this.

It seems that this occurs when the name of the folder in which CTR is in contains "é" character too ("Téléchargement_1To" for my french download folder name). I suppose other special character will result in this bug.


----------



## Kegare

Hello, I wanted to try out CTR on my 3300X (on ASUS ROG B550-I) to view if my sample is even capable of some improvement. Well, I've never tested older releases, but in my case RC5 isn't monitoring anything at all. CPU usage shows "100" all time and while "right column" of CCX1 shows 123,120,127 and 127 (which I'm guessing are pretty poor numbers), "middle column" is completely dead with four "-" shown. Also, Diagnostic procedure starts Cinemabench, finishes it and closes it, but it looks like diagnostic procedure never finishes leaving me only with Stop button not greyed out. Tune process is stuck on Step#1 finished by "Stress test #1 started..." line followed by "OMG! PMTableDataLen=8, Offset=44" even through I don't have any offset set in bios. Also, when I'm attempting to close CTR, Unhandled Exception error occurs showing "System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Index was out of range.".
I followed both text and video guide when setting up bios settings, I'm running both CTR and Ryzen Master as admin, but as newcomer to this stuff and I don't now what I did wrong...
PS: CTR folder is right in my C drive to prevent it from "unsupported characters in folder names bug"


----------



## DanielF50

Kegare said:


> Hello...


Seems a lot of people are having the same issue but no solution except going back to RC3. Hopefully this will be addressed in CTR 2.1 👍


----------



## zGunBLADEz

rc4&5 i think it got broken with the new agesa updates it dont apply correctly the profile
didnt have this issue on my b550-i bios 1803
they released 2 new bios to fix the l3 cache and usb issues and ctr got broken rc3 works but it just perm set the multiplier on load on both ccx hybrid doesnt work no more

also in my system preferred cores got affected by the new bioses.. 1803 do not have this issues...


----------



## PLAY911

Kegare said:


> Hello, I wanted to try out CTR on my 3300X (on ASUS ROG B550-I) to view if my sample is even capable of some improvement. Well, I've never tested older releases, but in my case RC5 isn't monitoring anything at all. CPU usage shows "100" all time and while "right column" of CCX1 shows 123,120,127 and 127 (which I'm guessing are pretty poor numbers), "middle column" is completely dead with four "-" shown. Also, Diagnostic procedure starts Cinemabench, finishes it and closes it, but it looks like diagnostic procedure never finishes leaving me only with Stop button not greyed out. Tune process is stuck on Step#1 finished by "Stress test #1 started..." line followed by "OMG! PMTableDataLen=8, Offset=44" even through I don't have any offset set in bios. Also, when I'm attempting to close CTR, Unhandled Exception error occurs showing "System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Index was out of range.".
> I followed both text and video guide when setting up bios settings, I'm running both CTR and Ryzen Master as admin, but as newcomer to this stuff and I don't now what I did wrong...
> PS: CTR folder is right in my C drive to prevent it from "unsupported characters in folder names bug"


Hi with latest beta Versión 2007 and CTR 1.1 Beta 7 works fine. I downloaded from RC5


----------



## PLAY911

PLAY911 said:


> Hi with latest beta Versión 2007 and CTR 1.1 Beta 7 works fine. I downloaded from RC5


Sorry....downgraded


----------



## Zauko05

Why i got saved my profile but it dont start with windows?


----------



## PLAY911

Zauko05 said:


> Why i got saved my profile but it dont start with windows?
> View attachment 2484702


Close CTR before restart


----------



## PiotrMKG

Hi, 

why during diagnostic or tunig some of my cores on 5900x doesn’t clock as much as others? For example all cores go to 4375 but C02, C03, C09 and C10 go to 3500MHz. It wasn’t like that in RC4 but in RC5 it does. 

If I run CB20 or CB23, with CTR closed all works fine, CPU is boosting equally.


----------



## PLAY911

For Stability for those who have ASUS mobo....this is essential

I suggest to use phases in Extreme mode. 

CPU POWER PHASE CONTROL


----------



## Vins

I'm having issues with my ClockTuner 2.0 RC5, my P2 profile doesn't load/activate on Windows startup and i have to do so manually everytime. Also, my diagnostic results here seems to suggest 1,35v core when cpu usage is in between 18-82%! Am i safe regarding degradation? @1usmus


----------



## ramon.cutanda

Hi,

I am new to CTR, so maybe it's me not doing something right, but I have what I consider a weird problem.

1. I get no readings in any of the Cxx fields and other values are static. For instance, CPU usage is always shown at 100% even at idle.










2. I can run the diagnostic, but when the benchmark is done, CTR never "comes back" to life. When manually maximized from the task bar the log says "Phoenix ready!" and "Cinebench R20 started". I can wait forever until I manually click on the button "Stop".










3. Every time I click on the "Exit" option from the menu, even if do nothing on the app but just open and close it, I get the error attached at the end of this post.

4. I have tried the Microsoft .NET Framework Repair Tool, but had no effect whatsoever.






Microsoft .NET Framework Repair Tool is available


Describes the .NET Framework Repair Tool and how to obtain it.




support.microsoft.com





5. I first configured my BIOS per the guru3d.com guide:

PBO/PBO2 - Auto mode only.
AGESA 1.2.0.0 and newer only for Zen 3 and APU Renoir processors. For Zen 2, it does not matter.
Core voltage / CPU voltage - Auto only. Offset is also not allowed.
CPU multiplier - Auto only.
Performance Enhancer - Disabled only.
CPU Virtualization - not important.
CPPC - Enabled.
CPPC Preferred Cores - Enabled.
Global C-State - Enabled.
Power Profile - irrelevant.

I have tried to revert to default optimized values with same behaviour.

6. This is my system info:

Computer: GIGABYTE B550 AORUS ELITE V2
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X (Vermeer, VMR-B0)
3700 MHz (37.00x100.0) @ 3593 MHz (36.00x99.8)
Motherboard: GIGABYTE B550 AORUS ELITE V2
BIOS: F13g, 03/25/2021
Chipset: AMD B550 (Promontory PROM19 C)
Memory: 32768 MBytes @ 1796 MHz, 18-22-22-42
- 16384 MB PC19200 DDR4 SDRAM - Team Group TEAMGROUP-UD4-3600
- 16384 MB PC19200 DDR4 SDRAM - Team Group TEAMGROUP-UD4-3600
Graphics: GIGABYTE RTX 3080 VISION OC 10G (GV-N3080VISION OC-10GD)
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080, 10240 MB GDDR6X SDRAM
Drive: Crucial_CT512MX100SSD1, 500.1 GB, Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 6Gb/s
Drive: ST8000DM004-2CX188, 7814.0 GB, Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 6Gb/s
Drive: Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB, 976.8 GB, NVMe
Sound: NVIDIA GA102 - High Definition Audio Controller
Sound: AMD Starship/Matisse/Vermeer - HD Audio Controller
Network: Intel Wireless-AC 9260 160MHz
Network: RealTek Semiconductor RTL8125 Gaming 2.5GbE Family Ethernet Controller
OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Professional (x64) Build 19042.906 (20H2)

7. I reinstalled my Windows from scratch just 8 days ago, so there should not be many wrong things in my system as it is quite "fresh".

8. I am running AMD Ryzen Master v2.6.2.1818

Any help, guide or clue will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

PS: Here's the error log:



Code:


See the end of this message for details on invoking
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.AggregateException: One or more errors occurred. ---> System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c4b2b5269da59e74b132925ea851be902(UInt32 c91b8e8c6b920a0470c9303cddd849b85, UInt32 cc0650b24cbbfa641f8eeefecf7d85306)
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5de97e170ee4a42d1d440f56d04a28e2()
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c4792d7f2a99c37b3f283378e247d194b()
   at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.ThrowIfExceptional(Boolean includeTaskCanceledExceptions)
   at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Wait(Int32 millisecondsTimeout, CancellationToken cancellationToken)
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c3fc703dfbda1b86430b15596c6c05928(Object c277b280cb8fe3785a6c267498280c752, EventArgs c8da54f451ad34b6795b09c79d576523f)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Label.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
---> (Inner Exception #0) System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c4b2b5269da59e74b132925ea851be902(UInt32 c91b8e8c6b920a0470c9303cddd849b85, UInt32 cc0650b24cbbfa641f8eeefecf7d85306)
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5de97e170ee4a42d1d440f56d04a28e2()
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c4792d7f2a99c37b3f283378e247d194b()
   at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()<---



************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Nemesis UIv2
    Assembly Version: 2.1.0.8
    Win32 Version: 2.1.0.8
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/CTR%202.0.exe
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4300.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
Nemesis UIv2&&
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.1.0.8
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/CTR%202.0.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3
    Assembly Version: 1.5.3.0
    Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4190.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_B
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4200.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.11.5.2
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.5.7.1
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.DLL
----------------------------------------
Embeded
    Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.Core
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.Core.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Serialization
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4250.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Serialization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4270.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_64/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml.Linq
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml.Linq/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.Linq.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Management
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Management/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Management.dll
----------------------------------------
Embeded
    Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.dll
----------------------------------------
Embeded
    Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## dwolvin

I snagged a Ryzen™ 7 5800X at Best Buy, and the MB, wterblock and M.2 got here yesterday. Can't wait to build it and try Clocktuner (looking for a little bump and lower power).

MB in- windows reinstalled, hopefully I'll get to ClockTuner this week!


----------



## Kegare

ramon.cutanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to CTR, so maybe it's me not doing something right, but I have what I consider a weird problem.
> 
> 1. I get no readings in any of the Cxx fields and other values are static. For instance, CPU usage is always shown at 100% even at idle.
> 
> View attachment 2485607
> 
> 
> 2. I can run the diagnostic, but when the benchmark is done, CTR never "comes back" to life. When manually maximized from the task bar the log says "Phoenix ready!" and "Cinebench R20 started". I can wait forever until I manually click on the button "Stop".
> 
> View attachment 2485603
> 
> 
> 3. Every time I click on the "Exit" option from the menu, even if do nothing on the app but just open and close it, I get the error attached at the end of this post.
> 
> 4. I have tried the Microsoft .NET Framework Repair Tool, but had no effect whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft .NET Framework Repair Tool is available
> 
> 
> Describes the .NET Framework Repair Tool and how to obtain it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.microsoft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I first configured my BIOS per the guru3d.com guide:
> 
> PBO/PBO2 - Auto mode only.
> AGESA 1.2.0.0 and newer only for Zen 3 and APU Renoir processors. For Zen 2, it does not matter.
> Core voltage / CPU voltage - Auto only. Offset is also not allowed.
> CPU multiplier - Auto only.
> Performance Enhancer - Disabled only.
> CPU Virtualization - not important.
> CPPC - Enabled.
> CPPC Preferred Cores - Enabled.
> Global C-State - Enabled.
> Power Profile - irrelevant.
> 
> I have tried to revert to default optimized values with same behaviour.
> 
> 6. This is my system info:
> 
> Computer: GIGABYTE B550 AORUS ELITE V2
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X (Vermeer, VMR-B0)
> 3700 MHz (37.00x100.0) @ 3593 MHz (36.00x99.8)
> Motherboard: GIGABYTE B550 AORUS ELITE V2
> BIOS: F13g, 03/25/2021
> Chipset: AMD B550 (Promontory PROM19 C)
> Memory: 32768 MBytes @ 1796 MHz, 18-22-22-42
> - 16384 MB PC19200 DDR4 SDRAM - Team Group TEAMGROUP-UD4-3600
> - 16384 MB PC19200 DDR4 SDRAM - Team Group TEAMGROUP-UD4-3600
> Graphics: GIGABYTE RTX 3080 VISION OC 10G (GV-N3080VISION OC-10GD)
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080, 10240 MB GDDR6X SDRAM
> Drive: Crucial_CT512MX100SSD1, 500.1 GB, Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 6Gb/s
> Drive: ST8000DM004-2CX188, 7814.0 GB, Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 6Gb/s
> Drive: Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB, 976.8 GB, NVMe
> Sound: NVIDIA GA102 - High Definition Audio Controller
> Sound: AMD Starship/Matisse/Vermeer - HD Audio Controller
> Network: Intel Wireless-AC 9260 160MHz
> Network: RealTek Semiconductor RTL8125 Gaming 2.5GbE Family Ethernet Controller
> OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Professional (x64) Build 19042.906 (20H2)
> 
> 7. I reinstalled my Windows from scratch just 8 days ago, so there should not be many wrong things in my system as it is quite "fresh".
> 
> 8. I am running AMD Ryzen Master v2.6.2.1818
> 
> Any help, guide or clue will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> PS: Here's the error log:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> See the end of this message for details on invoking
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.AggregateException: One or more errors occurred. ---> System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c4b2b5269da59e74b132925ea851be902(UInt32 c91b8e8c6b920a0470c9303cddd849b85, UInt32 cc0650b24cbbfa641f8eeefecf7d85306)
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5de97e170ee4a42d1d440f56d04a28e2()
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c4792d7f2a99c37b3f283378e247d194b()
> at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()
> --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
> at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.ThrowIfExceptional(Boolean includeTaskCanceledExceptions)
> at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Wait(Int32 millisecondsTimeout, CancellationToken cancellationToken)
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c3fc703dfbda1b86430b15596c6c05928(Object c277b280cb8fe3785a6c267498280c752, EventArgs c8da54f451ad34b6795b09c79d576523f)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Label.WndProc(Message& m)
> at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
> ---> (Inner Exception #0) System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c4b2b5269da59e74b132925ea851be902(UInt32 c91b8e8c6b920a0470c9303cddd849b85, UInt32 cc0650b24cbbfa641f8eeefecf7d85306)
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5de97e170ee4a42d1d440f56d04a28e2()
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c4792d7f2a99c37b3f283378e247d194b()
> at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()<---
> 
> 
> 
> ************** Loaded Assemblies **************
> mscorlib
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Nemesis UIv2
> Assembly Version: 2.1.0.8
> Win32 Version: 2.1.0.8
> CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/CTR%202.0.exe
> ----------------------------------------
> System
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.4300.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Nemesis UIv2&&
> Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 2.1.0.8
> CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/CTR%202.0.exe
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Windows.Forms
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Drawing
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3
> Assembly Version: 1.5.3.0
> Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
> CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Configuration
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.4190.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_B
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Core
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Xml
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.4200.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
> CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
> CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.11.5.2
> CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.5.7.1
> CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Embeded
> Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.Core
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
> CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.Core.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Runtime.Serialization
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.4250.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Serialization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Data
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.4270.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_64/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Xml.Linq
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml.Linq/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.Linq.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Management
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Management/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Management.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Embeded
> Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
> CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Embeded
> Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///E:/Perfiles/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> ************** JIT Debugging **************
> To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
> application or computer (machine.config) must have the
> jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
> The application must also be compiled with debugging
> enabled.
> 
> For example:
> 
> <configuration>
> <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
> </configuration>
> 
> When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
> will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
> rather than be handled by this dialog box.


Same issue here, both on RC3 and 5. (ASUS STRIX B550I, 3300X)


----------



## DmitriyNB

panni said:


> I think I was able to fix it.
> 
> 
> exit CTR
> edit user.config in AppData\Local\A\CTR_2.0.exe_Url_XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX\2.1.0.8
> set P1_STATE and P2_STATE and, if not already, HYBRID_OC manually to True
> 
> Now Hybrid OC enables properly and the profiles are active.


Thank you very much. It works!)


----------



## flaviowolff

flaviowolff said:


> Hello, everyone.
> I am currently unable to run CTR 2.0 RC5 and RC4. All the buttons are blocked with a forbidden sign at the cursor, and I get the following log:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, when I try to close the program the following error window appears:
> 
> View attachment 2482264
> 
> 
> Regarding the CPPC message, I am positive that I entered all the following settings on the UEFI setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Global C-state Control = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS)
> 
> 2. CPPC = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options)
> 
> 3. CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options)
> 
> 4. AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\DF Cstates = Enabled)
> 
> 5. Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle (Advanced\AMD CBS\CPU Common Options)
> 
> 6. PPC Adjustment = PState 0
> 
> (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\APBDIS = 1
> 
> AND
> 
> (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\Fixed SOC Pstate = P0)
> 
> 
> 
> I have also: *(a) *reinstalled the chipset drivers several times, both the version on Asus's website and the more up-to-date version on AMD's website; *(b) *updated BIOS to the latest version; *(c) *cleared CMOS and reentered the abovementioned settings; *(d) *cleared all Windows event logs;* (e)* moved CTR's folder to other locations, including external drives, always running as admin; *(f)* ran CTR configcleaner utility. Nothing solved the problem.
> 
> It's important to note that CTR 2.0 RC3 and 1.1 work fine, even though both display the same "Operating system does not see CPPC core tags" message.
> 
> This leads me to believe that the issue in 2.0 RC4 and 2.0 RC5 has to do with the "_System.ArgumentException: Source array was not long enough. Check srcIndex and length, and the array's lower bounds." _message, which doesn't appear on 2.0 RC3 / 1.1.
> 
> I would relly appreciate if someone could look into this. I've seen other people with the same problem on Twitter and Guru3D.
> 
> Thank you,
> Flavio



Just wanted to update on this. Reinstalling Windows 10 fixed the issue completely. I believe it occurred because I installed my new motherboard without reinstalling Windows 10. This must have kept the OS from "seeing the OCCT tags" or something.
Hope this helps.


----------



## p2im0

ramon.cutanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to CTR, so maybe it's me not doing something right, but I have what I consider a weird problem.
> 
> 1. I get no readings in any of the Cxx fields and other values are static. For instance, CPU usage is always shown at 100% even at idle.
> 
> View attachment 2485607
> 
> 
> 2. I can run the diagnostic, but when the benchmark is done, CTR never "comes back" to life. When manually maximized from the task bar the log says "Phoenix ready!" and "Cinebench R20 started". I can wait forever until I manually click on the button "Stop".
> 
> View attachment 2485603
> 
> 
> 3. Every time I click on the "Exit" option from the menu, even if do nothing on the app but just open and close it, I get the error attached at the end of this post.
> 
> 4. I have tried the Microsoft .NET Framework Repair Tool, but had no effect whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft .NET Framework Repair Tool is available
> 
> 
> Describes the .NET Framework Repair Tool and how to obtain it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.microsoft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I first configured my BIOS per the guru3d.com guide:
> 
> PBO/PBO2 - Auto mode only.
> AGESA 1.2.0.0 and newer only for Zen 3 and APU Renoir processors. For Zen 2, it does not matter.
> Core voltage / CPU voltage - Auto only. Offset is also not allowed.
> CPU multiplier - Auto only.
> Performance Enhancer - Disabled only.
> CPU Virtualization - not important.
> CPPC - Enabled.
> CPPC Preferred Cores - Enabled.
> Global C-State - Enabled.
> Power Profile - irrelevant.
> 
> I have tried to revert to default optimized values with same behaviour.
> 
> 6. This is my system info:
> 
> Computer: GIGABYTE B550 AORUS ELITE V2
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X (Vermeer, VMR-B0)
> 3700 MHz (37.00x100.0) @ 3593 MHz (36.00x99.8)
> Motherboard: GIGABYTE B550 AORUS ELITE V2
> BIOS: F13g, 03/25/2021
> Chipset: AMD B550 (Promontory PROM19 C)
> Memory: 32768 MBytes @ 1796 MHz, 18-22-22-42
> - 16384 MB PC19200 DDR4 SDRAM - Team Group TEAMGROUP-UD4-3600
> - 16384 MB PC19200 DDR4 SDRAM - Team Group TEAMGROUP-UD4-3600
> Graphics: GIGABYTE RTX 3080 VISION OC 10G (GV-N3080VISION OC-10GD)
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080, 10240 MB GDDR6X SDRAM
> Drive: Crucial_CT512MX100SSD1, 500.1 GB, Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 6Gb/s
> Drive: ST8000DM004-2CX188, 7814.0 GB, Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 6Gb/s
> Drive: Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB, 976.8 GB, NVMe
> Sound: NVIDIA GA102 - High Definition Audio Controller
> Sound: AMD Starship/Matisse/Vermeer - HD Audio Controller
> Network: Intel Wireless-AC 9260 160MHz
> Network: RealTek Semiconductor RTL8125 Gaming 2.5GbE Family Ethernet Controller
> OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Professional (x64) Build 19042.906 (20H2)
> 
> 7. I reinstalled my Windows from scratch just 8 days ago, so there should not be many wrong things in my system as it is quite "fresh".
> 
> 8. I am running AMD Ryzen Master v2.6.2.1818
> 
> Any help, guide or clue will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!



Same issues for me, just installed to get started using CTR 2 RC5; BIOS settings updated, latest chipset drivers, latest Gigabyte BIOS installed... .Net Framework is installed, validated version w/powershell. Not sure what to check. I get the same behavior as you when closing, and when hitting diagnose. Also no sensor readings and CPU usage shows at 100%.

















Error message:


Code:


See the end of this message for details on invoking
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.AggregateException: One or more errors occurred. ---> System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c4b2b5269da59e74b132925ea851be902(UInt32 c91b8e8c6b920a0470c9303cddd849b85, UInt32 cc0650b24cbbfa641f8eeefecf7d85306)
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5de97e170ee4a42d1d440f56d04a28e2()
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c4792d7f2a99c37b3f283378e247d194b()
   at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.ThrowIfExceptional(Boolean includeTaskCanceledExceptions)
   at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Wait(Int32 millisecondsTimeout, CancellationToken cancellationToken)
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c3fc703dfbda1b86430b15596c6c05928(Object c277b280cb8fe3785a6c267498280c752, EventArgs c8da54f451ad34b6795b09c79d576523f)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Label.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
---> (Inner Exception #0) System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c4b2b5269da59e74b132925ea851be902(UInt32 c91b8e8c6b920a0470c9303cddd849b85, UInt32 cc0650b24cbbfa641f8eeefecf7d85306)
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5de97e170ee4a42d1d440f56d04a28e2()
   at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c4792d7f2a99c37b3f283378e247d194b()
   at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()<---



************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Nemesis UIv2
    Assembly Version: 2.1.0.8
    Win32 Version: 2.1.0.8
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/CTR%202.0.exe
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4300.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
Nemesis UIv2&&
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.1.0.8
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/CTR%202.0.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3
    Assembly Version: 1.5.3.0
    Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4190.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_B
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4200.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.11.5.2
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.5.7.1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.DLL
----------------------------------------
Embeded
    Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.Core
    Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
    Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.Core.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Serialization
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4250.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Serialization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4270.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_64/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml.Linq
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml.Linq/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.Linq.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Management
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Management/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Management.dll
----------------------------------------
Embeded
    Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.dll
----------------------------------------
Embeded
    Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.Win32.TaskScheduler
    Assembly Version: 2.9.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.9.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gamebox/OneDrive/Desktop/CTR%202.0%20RC5/Microsoft.Win32.TaskScheduler.DLL
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

ppl the ctr got borked with the new bios updates at least in my b550 asus itx only bios version that it will work right is with bios 1803 pre agesa usb issues fixes.. 1musmus needs to release a new working version


----------



## ramon.cutanda

For those having my same issue (see reply #633) I want to share that I have just subscribed to the "Early access" tier on the 1usmus patreon. v2.1 RC4 available at the private Discord channel includes a fix and it works as expected in my system. However, and because RC5 is just a couple of days away, I will wait for the new version to optimize my system. Hopefully that fix will be available to all in the next public release.

Bests,


----------



## p2im0

zGunBLADEz said:


> ppl the ctr got borked with the new bios updates at least in my b550 asus itx only bios version that it will work right is with bios 1803 pre agesa usb issues fixes.. 1musmus needs to release a new working version





ramon.cutanda said:


> For those having my same issue (see reply #633) I want to share that I have just subscribed to the "Early access" tier on the 1usmus patreon. v2.1 RC4 available at the private Discord channel includes a fix and it works as expected in my system. However, and because RC5 is just a couple of days away, I will wait for the new version to optimize my system. Hopefully that fix will be available to all in the next public release.
> 
> Bests,


Thanks for the heads up. I saw this quote from 4 months ago with a user having the same problem and didn't see it get resolved, so wasn't clear that this was tied to the new BIOS and AGESA...



Kusyazavr said:


> Is it only me got a problem when I'm missing the CCX "quality" numbers ?
> View attachment 2466954


----------



## maltamonk

Anyone know if Asrock compatibility got better over time or is it still not recommended ?


----------



## domdtxdissar

So ive done with my initial testing for CTR 2.1 RC5 build 15 with the autoclocking (up and downclocking on the fly like PBO)

Comparing threadscaling in Cinebench R20 just like i did last time.
These were my previous results:



> PBO CO benchmode: (ambient ~ 20 degrees)
> Bios 3003, which have the best PBO CO boosting behavior of all asus bioses
> 
> 1 thread = 662 points
> 2 threads = 1303 points
> 4 threads = 2444 points
> 6 threads = 3706 points
> 8 threads = 4887 points
> 10 threads = 5974 points
> 12 threads = 7022 points
> 14 threads = 7906 points
> 16 threads = 8645 points
> 20 threads = 9583 points
> ...seems like i didn't save 24 thread screenshot, but 105xx score
> 32 threads = 12238 points
> CTR 2.04 hotfix: (ambient ~ 24 degrees)
> Bios 3003, but dont matter since using CTR
> 
> 1 thread = 652 points
> 2 threads = 1295 points
> 4 threads = 2525 points
> 6 threads = 3752 points
> 8 threads = 4979 points
> 10 threads = 6016 points
> 12 threads = 7171 points
> 14 threads = 8287 points
> 16 threads = 8831 points
> 20 threads = 9539 points
> 24 threads = 10217 points
> 28 threads = 11117 points
> 32 threads = 12032 points
> LLC4 = upto 2% vdroop
> 
> PX high = from 1 to 2 threads @ 5050mhz
> PX mid = from 3 to 4 threads @ 4950mhz
> PX low = from 5 to 9 threads @ 4900mhz
> P2 = from 10 to 20 threads @ 4800/4675mhz
> P1 = from 21 to 32 threads @ 4700/4600mhz


Results from CTR 2.1 RC5
Latest bios 3501 for these runs, which i did all back-to-back (could gain a few points with restarts between runs)

1 thread = 668 points
2 threads = 1302 points
4 threads = 2528 points
6 threads = 3800 points
8 threads = 4999 points
10 threads = 6081 points
12 threads = 7187 points
14 threads = 8185 points
16 threads = 8963 points
20 threads = 9540 points
24 threads = 10031 points
28 threads = 11044 points
32 threads = 12064 points
LLC4 = upto 2% vdroop

PX high = from 1 to 2 threads @ 5050mhz
PX mid = from 3 to 4 threads @ 4950mhz
PX low = from 5 to 9 threads @ 4900mhz
P2 = from 10 to 20 threads @ 4775/4650mhz
P1 = from 21 to 32 threads @ 4700/4600mhz

Settings: (noteworthy: L3 latency is only 9.8ms and these settings survived 5 iteration of IBT very high which is a 270watt load at these speeds)









Full set of screenshots can be found here:


http://imgur.com/a/JmgrHWm


CTR 2.1 RC5 seems indeed to be working nicely even in a "medium-workload" as Cinebench, but it is in the "light-workloads" / games that will benefit the most from this update with auto clocking


----------



## robbbbo666

Question guys/girls, I did this process with my Ryzen 5 5800x and then realised I had my Ryzen master set to auto overclock, I set it back to default and unsure if its undone the tune. What is Ryzen master suppose to be set to before running the tune? (Default/Auto/Manual)


----------



## Bazzti

does anyone know what to do now? i cant figure out why it doesnt show the frequency and temp. also the values for valtage, cpu usage, etc. dont change at all (my cpu was actually at like 2% not 100). even worse: after clicking on diagnostic cinebench runs, gets the result, closes and thats it. ctr doesnt show anything... so i tried to tune it without the diagnosis but every step crashes (tried till step #110 or something) even those at like 2ghz. my pc didnt even start to do anything. The fans didnt ramp up and the cpu temp still was between 50-55°C.
Edit: version 2.1 fixed it.


----------



## dwolvin

So now that I have my system back together I'm looking to dive in... What's the best site to start on, Reddit? Sort of kidding but I know I saw a link somewhere (but won't have time to go through all 33 pages until tonight)

Got it- Guru3D. Should have guessed!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

dwolvin said:


> So now that I have my system back together I'm looking to dive in... What's the best site to start on, Reddit? Sort of kidding but I know I saw a link somewhere (but won't have time to go through all 33 pages until tonight)


Best thing you can do is just to read the guide (Guru3D) IMO. I'm lost in what version of CTR 2.0 is best but i've RC3 and it was stable with Zen 2.









ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 Download


Download ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR), Guru3D is the official download partner for this handy utility that can possibly boost ZEN2 processor performance on your PC....




www.guru3d.com


----------



## dwolvin

Cool- I grabber RC5 and am reading through everything now.


----------



## 1usmus

*Clock Tuner for Ryzen (CTR) v2.1 RC5 (CTR) 

What’s new?*


PX PROFILEs for all CPUs. Unlock maximum performance in low-threaded applications and games.
Fast and accurate creation of P1, P2, and PX profiles during diagnostic (only for Zen 3 and Renoir). The whole process takes about 7 minutes.
Redesigned CTR HYBRID OC. Smooth, safe profile switching. The profile switching speed is up to 62 times per second (up to 4x times more than earlier releases).
Preloading profiles. Increases CTR response rate to load changes.
The effective throtlling system for the CTR HYBRID OC allows your CPU to deal effectively with an extra heavy workload (base frequency at 1.1 volts).
Auto-recommendation of the lowest possible voltages for each profile. Allows maximum energy efficiency without performance degradation. In most cases, it is capable of outperforming PBO.
Improved Idle state.
Reading CPPC information via Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI).
Improved security of communication CTR with the System Management Unit (SMU).
CTR BOOST TESTER - whether you use CTR or Curve Optimizer (CO), you can compare the results of each core booster with advanced information (temperature, PPT, etc.).
“CLEAR CONFIG & CLOSE” - button that allows you to reset all CTR settings to their defaults.
Real-time Profiles switching statistics (PROFILES tab).
Auto-recovery after sleep. Both for HYBRID OC and manual profiles.
CALCULATE button for PX, P2, and P1. If you need to recalculate the profile, you don't need to restart the entire diagnostic process (Zen 3 and Renoir).
Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA) checker for tuning process.
Improved protection against dangerous and unintentional user settings.
Automatic recovery of configuration files after a failure.
Phoenix mode has been improved (fixed “PLATINUM sample” etc.).
Independent profile system. If one profile breaks, the other profiles are safe.
Improved support for unique dual CCD 5600X and 5800X processors.
AGESA 1.2.0.1 and newer fully supported.
TO TRAY - individual button. The user can choose how to minimize CTR.
Improved logging for all modes and functions.
Rebalanced CPU quality categories (gold, silver, and so on).
CTR automatically adjusts "Holding time". No longer available to the user.
Increased CTR launch speed (up to 4x times).
CTR has driver priority. Allows it to work more efficiently when the system is under maximum load.
Reduced CTR’s CPU usage.
Alt-Tab fix when CTR is in the system tray.
A simpler way to activate profiles (no saving required).
Numerous minor bug fixes.










Neu: Clock Tuner for Ryzen 2.1 Light Release - Features im Überblick, Test und Download | igor´sLAB


Da der Autor Yuri Bubliy (1usmus) sein Softwaretool CTR nach der Veröffentlichung des Nachfolgers "Project Hydra" bereits EOL gesetzt hat und auch keinen weiteren Suport anbietet…




www.igorslab.de












ClockTuner v2.1 for Ryzen (CTR) Guide


In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen version 2.1, a helpful tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, ZEN3, and Ryzen 3000/5000 performance.... Introduction




www.guru3d.com


----------



## sweeseng85

Hi , 5900x after tried on CTR2.1 

Enable 3 profile . but when my pc on idle mode , my core speed alawys stuck on 4800mzh ....have to deacitvate PX profile then can back to normal 1700mzh . 

What is the issue ...


----------



## danakin

keep up the good work.

sadly i get a reboot everytime i run geekbench5 with ctr activated.

also hwinfo doesnt show all core effective clocks. some are missing, some do show random numbers like 40k mhz. if i quit ctr, hwinfo monitors everything normal.

does anyone of you have the same problem?


----------



## PunishedSnake

sweeseng85 said:


> Hi , 5900x after tried on CTR2.1
> 
> Enable 3 profile . but when my pc on idle mode , my core speed alawys stuck on 4800mzh ....have to deacitvate PX profile then can back to normal 1700mzh .
> 
> What is the issue ...


Same here 

Ryzen 5600X , idle frequency gets stuck at PX MID


----------



## _abc123

Nice release, i got promising results but there is one thing that bothers me.. HWInfo shows an Effective clock of 8,120GHz sometimes and the CPU Die reports 121°C temp max. Should i be worried?


----------



## nangu

PunishedSnake said:


> Same here
> 
> Ryzen 5600X , idle frequency gets stuck at PX MID


On my 3900X I noticed something similar that can be related. When I close CTR after being used for a while in Hybrid OC mode, the CPU get stuck on the last mode (Idle, PX, P1 or P2) it was just before closing the program.

It's dangerous because if it got stuck at any of the PX modes, you end up with a CPU at a fixed 1.4x Vcore and it remains that way at any workload you put on the CPU later on, so if you put a high load on it you would be in a situation where all cores are used at 100% load and the CPU is at 1.4x volts and very high temperature, borderline in a possible degradation situation if you don't notice it.

I had this bug in CTR 2.0, solved then in CTR 2.1 RC 4, and it's present again on the latest RC 5.

@1usmus Can you take a look at it?

Thanks.

Edit: It's stuck on Idle or any of the PX modes, whatever it was active before closing. P1 and P2 are not affected it seems. Also, if I deactivate PX profile before closing the app, the CPU effectively returns to the stock operational mode. So in summary, CPU get stuck only at idle or PX if you close the program without deactivating PX profile first.


----------



## sweeseng85

PunishedSnake said:


> Same here
> 
> Ryzen 5600X , idle frequency gets stuck at PX MID


When initial diagnostic run , P1 and P2 able to create the profile, but PX profile high , mid and low show zero . then auto run for manual overclock 1 to 2 min show thread 18 # fail ....
Tried to Manual calculate PX profile mant time finally able to get the value 4800 4800 4750

Follow the step to activate all the profile , notice my cpu always stuck on 4800mhz ... I was left the pc idle 5 min but still stuck until I turned off PX profile then back to 1700mhz idle mode .

Notice sometime restart the PC , CTR wont autoload had to manual turn on ... 

Since have some bug , decided back to CTR2.0 RC5


----------



## superkyle1721

Ive got a 5950x and running the new CTR 2.1. Im getting some odd behavior. It seems when I run the diagnostic the P2 and PX profiles are not listed at all. Only P1. Any idea what might be wrong here? I tried increasing the power limits to see if that was it but nothing. Is this a bug or what? According to manual and buddies I am doing everything correctly but still lacking profiles. Any advice?


----------



## redstyle82

Hi guys,

anyone knows why i have this strange error?!


----------



## Mr. Mojo

This program worked very well for me. I have an old 3700x (bought at launch) and it has been a mediocre performer for its whole life. It was mostly stable with a 4.2Ghz manual all core overclock, only crashing occasionally during stress testing but never while gaming. If I let PBO do its thing it capped at 4.1 Ghz all core and 4.3 Ghz single core. Temps were always good since it's under water, but it just never wanted to boost like it should. I never saw the 4.4 Ghz max boost this chip is supposed to have.

By using the PX profile in CTR 2.1, I'm able to boost to 4.5 Ghz for high, 4.3 Ghz for mid, and 4.2 Ghz for low - 100% stable. My temps are also a few degrees better. I'm still looking for the best settings for each range, but it's already a significant improvement.


----------



## Johnnybra26

Hi all!

I have a problem with CTR 2.1 rc5. I have a 5800x (bronze sample) with custom water-cooling, MSI b550 mpg carbon WiFi (latest bios), corsair lpx 4x8gb ddr4 3200 (xmp profile stable), and a be quiet dark power pro p10 850w psu.

CTR 2.0 is working nice, but 2.1 makes my pc reboot in diagnostic after CB20 and in the first stress test. All setting in bios are correctly settled, auto voltaje, pbo auto (or disable), LLC level 4 (also tried 3 and auto), etc. Running in administrator mode, no anti-cheat, no MSI stuff installed, etc.

I don't know what can I try to solve this. Any ideas?


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Johnnybra26 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a problem with CTR 2.1 rc5. I have a 5800x (bronze sample) with custom water-cooling, MSI b550 mpg carbon WiFi (latest bios), corsair lpx 4x8gb ddr4 3200 (xmp profile stable), and a be quiet dark power pro p10 850w psu.
> 
> CTR 2.0 is working nice, but 2.1 makes my pc reboot in diagnostic after CB20 and in the first stress test. All setting in bios are correctly settled, auto voltaje, pbo auto (or disable), LLC level 4 (also tried 3 and auto), etc. Running in administrator mode, no anti-cheat, no MSI stuff installed, etc.
> 
> I don't know what can I try to solve this. Any ideas?


Just a guess, but you could try setting the diagnostic voltage a little higher (try 6mV increments).


----------



## Johnnybra26

Mr. Mojo said:


> Just a guess, but you could try setting the diagnostic voltage a little higher (try 6mV increments).


I'll try it. Ty, mate


----------



## Axiomatic13

So I have an issue that has persisted for every version of CTR. After I save profile 1 and 2 then reboot my PC, profile 1 and 2 are no longer saved. Anyone know the fix for that?


----------



## Azazel-

Axiomatic13 said:


> So I have an issue that has persisted for every version of CTR. After I save profile 1 and 2 then reboot my PC, profile 1 and 2 are no longer saved. Anyone know the fix for that?


check Autoload Profiles and Hybird OC , then Save the Profiles


----------



## MikeS3000

I'm really enjoying CTR 2.1 on my 5900x. I like the granularity that I can tune based on workloads. What are safe voltages for the PX profiles? I have "high" set at 1.475v and it droops 1.45 to 1.46 under load for 1 or 2 core stress testing. If I use PBO with curve optimizer those are the exact same voltages that I get. Is it safe to push up to the maximum 1.5v (droop to 1.47 to 1.48)? Also, for the P1 profile I set 1.325v with a droop to 1.26v under load (again same voltages as when I use PBO). Can anybody comment if this would be a reasonable way to set voltages and push clocks safely? I'm a little lost when it comes to PX mid and low as my understanding is mid is for loading the top 4 cores and low is for loading all 6 cores in CCX1.


----------



## Axiomatic13

Azazel- said:


> check Autoload Profiles and Hybird OC , then Save the Profiles


I did that. It''s really strange. I get the "profile saved" in red and everything, but after a reboot, gone. :-(


----------



## Axiomatic13

Axiomatic13 said:


> I did that. It''s really strange. I get the "profile saved" in red and everything, but after a reboot, gone. :-(


I just checked the guru3d forum for CTR and many people have this same issue. Beta is Beta I guess?


----------



## ejams1

Does anyone know why this happens to me? From my understanding, the tuned voltage and ppt should have dropped, not gotten higher. This happened with 2.0 RC5 as well and I'm quite lost. All of the settings in the BIOS are set to what they should be as specified by @1usmus in the guide. I also must have a less than ideal sample, as the default registers below what a default 5900x would show unless there are any other theories about this:











These are the generated profiles which look reasonable:


----------



## Sleepycat

Been getting good results with CTR2.1 on my 5900X. I had the bios compatibility issue in the past, but no problems with CTR 2.1 RC5. I've had the profiles stuck once, but deactivating and reactivating all 3 profiles fixed it.

4.575 / 4.525 @ 1.200 P1
4.650 / 4.575 @ 1.250 P2
4.675 @ 1.325 Px Low
4.775 @ 1.375 Px Mid
4.925 @ 1.425 Px High


----------



## Sleepycat

ejams1 said:


> Does anyone know why this happens to me? From my understanding, the tuned voltage and ppt should have dropped, not gotten higher. This happened with 2.0 RC5 as well and I'm quite lost. All of the settings in the BIOS are set to what they should be as specified by @1usmus in the guide. I also must have a less than ideal sample, as the default registers below what a default 5900x would show unless there are any other theories about this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2511423
> 
> 
> These are the generated profiles which look reasonable:
> 
> View attachment 2511424


No, the tuned voltage and power consumption does not necessarily have to drop after tuning in CTR. It depends on what your defaults are. If your bios is set to default, you might see an increase like you did. If your bios was set to PBO, then you'll see a decrease.

Your profiles look great, so don't worry about it.


----------



## 050

_abc123 said:


> Nice release, i got promising results but there is one thing that bothers me.. HWInfo shows an Effective clock of 8,120GHz sometimes and the CPU Die reports 121°C temp max. Should i be worried?


I too ran into this, scared me for half a second then I saw that my CPU CCD1 and CCD2 temps were both at a max of like, 78c, so I doubt the cpu die average really hit 120c! Certainly I didn't intentionally throw any wild loads at it so unless it stuck to the px high voltage and tried to run all core or something... seems it must just be a bug. I also have seen odd frequencies like an effective clock rate of >10ghz. I wish!

For reference, I have a 5950x on a crosshair VIII formula.


----------



## ejams1

Sleepycat said:


> No, the tuned voltage and power consumption does not necessarily have to drop after tuning in CTR. It depends on what your defaults are. If your bios is set to default, you might see an increase like you did. If your bios was set to PBO, then you'll see a decrease.
> 
> Your profiles look great, so don't worry about it.


Thanks for the reply! You indicated that enabling PBO would result in a decrease - is it that simple? In the guide, it says to leave PBO as either auto or disabled, and I tried with both options but got the same result. If there is anything else I can try with PBO that would be cool, but I won't worry about it if there is nothing else to do.


----------



## devoker

ejams1 said:


> Does anyone know why this happens to me? From my understanding, the tuned voltage and ppt should have dropped, not gotten higher. This happened with 2.0 RC5 as well and I'm quite lost. All of the settings in the BIOS are set to what they should be as specified by @1usmus in the guide. I also must have a less than ideal sample, as the default registers below what a default 5900x would show unless there are any other theories about this:


Your default frequency is also 3700. So you have disabled core performance boost in the bios and the cpu was not boosting. It wasn't in the default mode it seems because cpb is enabled by default (not pbo).


----------



## lp213

nangu said:


> On my 3900X I noticed something similar that can be related. When I close CTR after being used for a while in Hybrid OC mode, the CPU get stuck on the last mode (Idle, PX, P1 or P2) it was just before closing the program.
> 
> It's dangerous because if it got stuck at any of the PX modes, you end up with a CPU at a fixed 1.4x Vcore and it remains that way at any workload you put on the CPU later on, so if you put a high load on it you would be in a situation where all cores are used at 100% load and the CPU is at 1.4x volts and very high temperature, borderline in a possible degradation situation if you don't notice it.
> 
> I had this bug in CTR 2.0, solved then in CTR 2.1 RC 4, and it's present again on the latest RC 5.
> 
> @1usmus Can you take a look at it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit: It's stuck on Idle or any of the PX modes, whatever it was active before closing. P1 and P2 are not affected it seems. Also, if I deactivate PX profile before closing the app, the CPU effectively returns to the stock operational mode. So in summary, CPU get stuck only at idle or PX if you close the program without deactivating PX profile first.



I have a 3900x as well and it looks like its doing the same thing if PX is active it ignore P1 and P2!! If i deactivate it it runs at stock and still ignores P1 and P2...


----------



## kullwarrior

Does anyone know what exactly is "OB testing?" I can't get it to enable it no matter what, and occasionally when the overclock crash you can select OB limit on the profile page, does anyone know what exactly is that?
Also reading through the profile page for PX, P1, and P2 there's a setting for "OB_CCX*", "OB_*_INDEX", what exactly are those? every initialization of the CTR2.1 it talks about OB# and OB limit, but looking on forum information on it is very minimal aside from Chiphell which I had to use google translate to minimal understanding.


----------



## Sleepycat

ejams1 said:


> Thanks for the reply! You indicated that enabling PBO would result in a decrease - is it that simple? In the guide, it says to leave PBO as either auto or disabled, and I tried with both options but got the same result. If there is anything else I can try with PBO that would be cool, but I won't worry about it if there is nothing else to do.


No, that wasn't what I meant. CTR 2.1 compares power usage based on the CB R20 that is run during diagnostics, before tuning. So if you had PBO on when running diagnostics, you'll most likely end up with a high consumption before tuning, which then shows a lowered power consumption after tuning. If I use the following example values:

Full default bios: 105W consumption (say it got CB R20 score of 8000)
PBO on: 180W consumption (CB R20 score of 8800)
CTR 2.1 tuning: 1340W consumption (CB R20 score of 8800)

So depending on what your starting point was, you could see that CTR2.1 either increased your power consumption by 25W, or reduced it by 20W. Ultimately, what is important is your score after tuning and what the power consumption is for that score. Then you just need to look at score per watt of power.

Here are my actual results with CTR 2.1 on my 5900X.
Before CTR 2.1, using PBO2
CB R20 - 8591 - 190.13 W (4.450 @ 1.35V) - CPU temp of 80ºC
CB R20 - 8544 - 188.73 W (4.700 @ 1.4V) - CPU temp of 85ºC (my set thermal limit, the CPU was throttling performance)

After CTR 2.1
CB R20 - 8896 - 141.36 W (4.575 / 4.525 @ 1.2V) - CPU temp of 66 ºC
CB R20 - 9073 - 173.27 W (4.700 / 4.650 @ 1.3V) - CPU temp of 73 ºC

So PBO2 efficiency is about 45.2 points/Watt.
CTR2.1's efficiency is 52.4 to 62.9 points/Watt for my settings. Because of the higher efficiency at 4.575/4.525 @ 1.2V, this is what I have set my P1 profile to for everyday use.

CTR 2.1 is not magical, but it gives us the ability to set the voltage and the clock speed manually, in 5 separate profiles that can be switched between automatically based on load and core usage. So essentially it is a manual overclock, but you have 5 separate manual overclock profiles. To get the best score/result, it is up to you to find the right values, based on CTR's tuning process.


----------



## umeng2002

So far, I'm getting the same performance as an all core -20 CO on my 5800X, but with 20 Watts less and less heat.

It's rated silver by CTR and will set the max boost at 4.85 just like default on my CPU, I can get it to boost to 4.9 GHz with AutoOC, but my chip just doesn't have the legs to go past 4.85 GHz.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Thats my first test with CTR.I want to inrease the voltages and speeds.Does anyone know how that works cause every time I set something and press calculate it revers back to what you see in the pic.


----------



## umeng2002

I think you just input the voltages and speeds and save and activate. Calculate just finds the optimal settings again like going through diagnostic.


----------



## Sleepycat

umeng2002 said:


> So far, I'm getting the same performance as an all core -20 CO on my 5800X, but with 20 Watts less and less heat.
> 
> It's rated silver by CTR and will set the max boost at 4.85 just like default on my CPU, I can get it to boost to 4.9 GHz with AutoOC, but my chip just doesn't have the legs to go past 4.85 GHz.


You can set it to go past 4.85GHz if you want to. It just needs more voltage (25mV increase for roughly a 25MHz increase), but your cooling and power capacity from your motherboard will be the limit. My sweet spot is 4.7 GHz, as going for 4.75 or 4.80 GHz causes my heatsink not to be able to remove heat quick enough for sustained performance.


----------



## Synoxia

I own a 3700x. I did diagnostic and it created a PX profile, i increased PPT EDC and TDC values to the max my board (c7h hero) allows and first i pressed tune with 1.375v and reference 4.3ghz, then Tune with 1.25 and 4100 reference. Saved all profiles. I am now using CTR hybrid oc.
Sometimes it crashes while playing overwatch. 

How do i stresstest to realize which profile is not stable? Using CTR's own stresstest disables CTR hybrid oc, forces 2 cores to PX High state with 1.40v (obviously everything crashes since i can't hold 4475hz on 2cores with 100% load)


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry Guys, can you help me?
I wanted to try CTR, but during the test, it completely freezed the pc. It run first CB20 test, after comeback in CTR, run again CB20 test 2threads, comeback in CTR e after freeze.
System requirement all respected.
Framework, LLC, bios all in auto, ram in XMP profile.
The freeze occurs both in "default" setting mode that "advanced" setting mode
I tried CTR reset config and Bios default setting, but always freeze

Some time ago I tried an old version of CTR and it worked perfectly

Temp in idle 30/33°, full 75°, in game 55°. Config work perfectly

Update: CTR freeze when calculate PX Profile

Config is:
Ryzen 5800x + Coolermaster ML360 with 3 noctua NF-A12x25
Asus Tuf b550 Gaming plus
G.Skill trident z neo 32gb 3600mhz
PSU Corsair RM750x Gold

The freeze screen attached


----------



## Sleepycat

Synoxia said:


> I own a 3700x. I did diagnostic and it created a PX profile, i increased PPT EDC and TDC values to the max my board (c7h hero) allows and first i pressed tune with 1.375v and reference 4.3ghz, then Tune with 1.25 and 4100 reference. Saved all profiles. I am now using CTR hybrid oc.
> Sometimes it crashes while playing overwatch.
> 
> How do i stresstest to realize which profile is not stable? Using CTR's own stresstest disables CTR hybrid oc, forces 2 cores to PX High state with 1.40v (obviously everything crashes since i can't hold 4475hz on 2cores with 100% load)
> View attachment 2512292


What recommended values for P1 and P2 did it give you after it finished running the tuning?


----------



## Moutsatsos

Spoiler: CTR














Testing these settings.They pass occt max extreme.I like testing with ycruncher.When I run Ycrunch no 12 BBP small Avx2 float pc instantly resets and sometimes gives me over temperature error.All this while cpu is on water and doesnt pass 50-60 C.I dont know what kind of failsafe this is but it is anoying and it also has happened while gaming.Any ideas?


----------



## Sleepycat

Moutsatsos said:


> Spoiler: CTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2512409
> 
> 
> 
> Testing these settings.They pass occt max extreme.I like testing with ycruncher.When I run Ycrunch no 12 BBP small Avx2 float pc instantly resets and sometimes gives me over temperature error.All this while cpu is on water and doesnt pass 50-60 C.I dont know what kind of failsafe this is but it is anoying and it also has happened while gaming.Any ideas?


What is your VSOC? Also, 1.175V for 4.6 GHz P1 might be too low. Similarly, 1.275V for 4.725 GHz is also very low. Does this even pass Prime95 small FFT in AVX mode?


----------



## Atze

HI guys,

i have a Problem with CTR RC6. after running Diagnostics my Profiles dont get filled. All Versions including RC5 did work really well, but RC6 v8 and v13 wont work.
if i use my Profiles from a older Version (RC5) it runs pretty good. But i cant get the results of Diagnostics (or Calculate P1/P2/PX) in the RC6.
Diagnostics is running without any problems or reboots.
I attached a Log of Calculating PX Profile, it doesnt look like there is any Problem. but it simply doesnt fill the results to the Profiles.
Ha anyone had a problem like this or knows hot to find a solution fofr it?
Sorry for my English, im giving my best! ;-)

CTR ist started as Admin.

My System:
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra
BIOS version F33h
Ryzen 7 5800X Golden Sample
32gb RAM @ 4000Mhz


----------



## Moutsatsos

Sleepycat said:


> What is your VSOC? Also, 1.175V for 4.6 GHz P1 might be too low. Similarly, 1.275V for 4.725 GHz is also very low. Does this even pass Prime95 small FFT in AVX mode?


Everything is at default so vsoc is at 1.1V.I can only test full load scenarios (thats the p1) so i have passed an hour of occt xtreme.I dont think its stable with this voltage either but we are talking instant restart and temperature error,is that how zen 3 behaves when unstable?


----------



## Moutsatsos

Atze said:


> HI guys,
> 
> i have a Problem with CTR RC6. after running Diagnostics my Profiles dont get filled. All Versions including RC5 did work really well, but RC6 v8 and v13 wont work.
> if i use my Profiles from a older Version (RC5) it runs pretty good. But i cant get the results of Diagnostics (or Calculate P1/P2/PX) in the RC6.
> Diagnostics is running without any problems or reboots.
> I attached a Log of Calculating PX Profile, it doesnt look like there is any Problem. but it simply doesnt fill the results to the Profiles.
> Ha anyone had a problem like this or knows hot to find a solution fofr it?
> Sorry for my English, im giving my best! ;-)
> 
> CTR ist started as Admin.
> 
> My System:
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra
> BIOS version F33h
> Ryzen 7 5800X Golden Sample
> 32gb RAM @ 4000Mhz


Yea happened to me also,but since i was infront of the screen i saw it **** up the last cinebench test.Tuned it again,made sure that this time it went through all the procees and it does work.Just takes some time to load everything its not instant.


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> Sorry Guys, can you help me?
> I wanted to try CTR, but during the test, it completely freezed the pc. It run first CB20 test, after comeback in CTR, run again CB20 test 2threads, comeback in CTR e after freeze.
> System requirement all respected.
> Framework, LLC, bios all in auto, ram in XMP profile.
> The freeze occurs both in "default" setting mode that "advanced" setting mode
> I tried CTR reset config and Bios default setting, but always freeze
> 
> Some time ago I tried an old version of CTR and it worked perfectly
> 
> Temp in idle 30/33°, full 75°, in game 55°. Config work perfectly
> 
> Update: CTR freeze when calculate PX Profile
> 
> Config is:
> Ryzen 5800x + Coolermaster ML360 with 3 noctua NF-A12x25
> Asus Tuf b550 Gaming plus
> G.Skill trident z neo 32gb 3600mhz
> PSU Corsair RM750x Gold
> 
> The freeze screen attached


Update: CTR freeze when calculate PX Profile

After restart, CTR continue test, calculate P1 and P2 profile, but profile page is empty, the profile aren't fill. P1, P2, PX, all empty.


----------



## Moutsatsos

[email protected] said:


> Update: CTR freeze when calculate PX Profile
> 
> After restart, CTR continue test, calculate P1 and P2 profile, but profile page is empty, the profile aren't fill. P1, P2, PX, all empty.


Cancel the whole thing.Delete the folder with ctr.Download it again and install it,so it is new and fresh and doesn't have anything inside but the main files.Open program.Run bench,run tune.Wait until it finishes the whole process.Make sure when it is running there is nothing else running on the background.


----------



## [email protected]

Moutsatsos said:


> Cancel the whole thing.Delete the folder with ctr.Download it again and install it,so it is new and fresh and doesn't have anything inside but the main files.Open program.Run bench,run tune.Wait until it finishes the whole process.Make sure when it is running there is nothing else running on the background.


Thanks for the reply.
Done 3 times, but still the same problem


----------



## Sleepycat

[email protected] said:


> Update: CTR freeze when calculate PX Profile
> 
> After restart, CTR continue test, calculate P1 and P2 profile, but profile page is empty, the profile aren't fill. P1, P2, PX, all empty.


Set your VSOC to a manual voltage, maybe 1.09V. Then try CTR again.


----------



## Moutsatsos

For a very long time now I have been testing stability with ycruncher.Compared to anything else I know that with ycruncher I will find asap the instabilities on my oc within the first runs and after that it is all a matter of fine tuning to achieve stable and reliable clocks.The bench of CTR gave me [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] P2=CCX1 4725 CCX2 4625 @1275 P1=CCX1 4600 CCX2 4550 @1175.While running ychruncer I got insta resets with indication of over temperature at bios.Upon looking up the clocks closely I realized that While moving from profile to profile it took some time and in this time the system was triggering fail safes.By deactivating Px and P2 I was able to stress test P1 to a stable point of P1=CCX1 4600 CCX2 4450 @1200 and P2=CCX1 4750 CCX2 4600.I have not tested for long periods of time but I m pretty sure when I do it will be somewhere around there.Now the problem with UTR is the different states and how to test their stability.All core load or P1 is easily tested with most tools.P2 can be tested with most tools by limiting the threads to half or with Corecycler but I dont know if that is correct since corecycler only stresses one core resulting in testing the stability of all cores individually but not together as a whole like a real scenario would be(thermals which play a huge role are different).I am not aware of a tool that will be able to stress specific cores in order to test their stability in Px profile.I would appreciate any input or suggestions on my methodology and on any way to test the px profiles as they are the most important ones for me(GAMES!!!!).


----------



## [email protected]

Sleepycat said:


> Set your VSOC to a manual voltage, maybe 1.09V. Then try CTR again.


Set it to 1.09, same problem








This is the point of freeze


----------



## Atze

Moutsatsos said:


> Yea happened to me also,but since i was infront of the screen i saw it **** up the last cinebench test.Tuned it again,made sure that this time it went through all the procees and it does work.Just takes some time to load everything its not instant.


I tryed to run Diagnostic with CB20 testing unchecked. The result is the same so i dont think it is a problem with Cinebench.
Can you tell me how you could see it f*** up the last Cinebench test?
Attachen the log of the whole Diagnostic again. I cant see any Problems in the log.
But i found a 'fatal error' in the 'results.txt' file. it says: 

[Sun May 30 11:47:36 2021]
FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 5656714227142036, expected: 5583818466746640
Hardware failure detected running 4K FFT size, consult stress.txt file.

Maybe it has to do with this error? But i cant find the mentioned 'stress.txt' in the CBR folder and i dont understand what causes this error or how i could fix it.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Thats what I was talking about,the last test is the one that will fail and therefore establish the max speed after that you get the cinebench run to compare before and after.Most of the times it does recover after that failure but sometimes it doesnt.I assume in you care its the second.Delete the profiles and run it again or use a fresh install and wait until it actually finishes the whole process.If it doesn't try playing with the voltages,lower the ref voltage.


----------



## 1usmus

[email protected] said:


> Set it to 1.09, same problem
> View attachment 2512527
> 
> This is the point of freeze


Unsupported bios (the temperature of some cores is 1 degree)

I do not recommend running CTR on this BIOS.


----------



## 1usmus

Atze said:


> I tryed to run Diagnostic with CB20 testing unchecked. The result is the same so i dont think it is a problem with Cinebench.
> Can you tell me how you could see it f*** up the last Cinebench test?
> Attachen the log of the whole Diagnostic again. I cant see any Problems in the log.
> But i found a 'fatal error' in the 'results.txt' file. it says:
> 
> [Sun May 30 11:47:36 2021]
> FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 5656714227142036, expected: 5583818466746640
> Hardware failure detected running 4K FFT size, consult stress.txt file.
> 
> Maybe it has to do with this error? But i cant find the mentioned 'stress.txt' in the CBR folder and i dont understand what causes this error or how i could fix it.


In your case CTR was unable to run Cinebench R20 (2T, 4T and 8T) or Cinebench R20 was closed by the user. Unfortunately, I don't know why this happened. Try downloading Cinebench R20 and reinsert it into the CB20 folder.


----------



## 1usmus

Moutsatsos said:


> For a very long time now I have been testing stability with ycruncher.Compared to anything else I know that with ycruncher I will find asap the instabilities on my oc within the first runs and after that it is all a matter of fine tuning to achieve stable and reliable clocks.The bench of CTR gave me [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] P2=CCX1 4725 CCX2 4625 @1275 P1=CCX1 4600 CCX2 4550 @1175.While running ychruncer I got insta resets with indication of over temperature at bios.Upon looking up the clocks closely I realized that While moving from profile to profile it took some time and in this time the system was triggering fail safes.By deactivating Px and P2 I was able to stress test P1 to a stable point of P1=CCX1 4600 CCX2 4450 @1200 and P2=CCX1 4750 CCX2 4600.I have not tested for long periods of time but I m pretty sure when I do it will be somewhere around there.Now the problem with UTR is the different states and how to test their stability.All core load or P1 is easily tested with most tools.P2 can be tested with most tools by limiting the threads to half or with Corecycler but I dont know if that is correct since corecycler only stresses one core resulting in testing the stability of all cores individually but not together as a whole like a real scenario would be(thermals which play a huge role are different).I am not aware of a tool that will be able to stress specific cores in order to test their stability in Px profile.I would appreciate any input or suggestions on my methodology and on any way to test the px profiles as they are the most important ones for me(GAMES!!!!).


Any stress test has different modes. There are super-stress modes, for example they are ideal for scientists and scientific calculations. Y-cruncher is just such a test. For this category of users I can not offer anything.
I do not advise to look for a stress test that will kill CTR - it is real. If you are not doing scientific calculations *Intel Burner Test* would be a perfect test to check stability.


----------



## Synoxia

Sleepycat said:


> What recommended values for P1 and P2 did it give you after it finished running the tuning?


4.3 1.375 and 4.1 1.25


----------



## [email protected]

1usmus said:


> Unsupported bios (the temperature of some cores is 1 degree)
> 
> I do not recommend running CTR on this BIOS.


Thanks so much.
I updated bios to last stable version of my motherboard, and CTR works perfectly
Result:


















*







*


----------



## lbsnie

It works on my old x370 motherboard ;p


----------



## ianrex

Hey All,

I have a Ryzen 5 3600 on a gigabyte x570 motherboard, ram XMP @ 3600mhz. Have set all the recommended BIOS settings for the utility.

I've setup RC5 and have ran the diagnostic and then tune and have set my P1 and P2 profiles and have been activated. All good and stable but I was wandering since the PX profile is not automatically calculated being a Zen 2 chip and profile is not active, how do you calculate the HIGH, MED and LOW values for this profile? Has someone setup a Ryzen 5 3600 using the RC5 release and have steps how you configure the values for PX profile etc?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Sleepycat

ianrex said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have a Ryzen 5 3600 on a gigabyte x570 motherboard, ram XMP @ 3600mhz. Have set all the recommended BIOS settings for the utility.
> 
> I've setup RC5 and have ran the diagnostic and then tune and have set my P1 and P2 profiles and have been activated. All good and stable but I was wandering since the PX profile is not automatically calculated being a Zen 2 chip and profile is not active, how do you calculate the HIGH, MED and LOW values for this profile? Has someone setup a Ryzen 5 3600 using the RC5 release and have steps how you configure the values for PX profile etc?
> 
> thanks in advance.


For every 50 MHz increase, you should increase voltage by 50mV. However, that is the guidance for all-core load. PX uses fewer cores (1 core), so you can push 50MHz with 25mV instead. Make sure you test for stability with Corecycler.


----------



## ianrex

Sleepycat said:


> For every 50 MHz increase, you should increase voltage by 50mV. However, that is the guidance for all-core load. PX uses fewer cores (1 core), so you can push 50MHz with 25mV instead. Make sure you test for stability with Corecycler.


Ok thanks for the information. Is there any reference starting point though for HIGH? I mean can I use the highest frequency that was found in the tune for the P2 profile. And then for LOW use the P1 value? For MID I presume using a value between P1 and P2?


----------



## umeng2002

My only complaint with the software is that when it's open and doing it's thing, other programs that use hardware monitoring like Afterburner, HWinfo, etc. take like 30 seconds to load.


----------



## kratosatlante

domdtxdissar said:


> So ive done with my initial testing for CTR 2.1 RC5 build 15 with the autoclocking (up and downclocking on the fly like PBO)
> 
> Comparing threadscaling in Cinebench R20 just like i did last time.
> These were my previous results:
> 
> 
> 
> Results from CTR 2.1 RC5
> Latest bios 3501 for these runs, which i did all back-to-back (could gain a few points with restarts between runs)
> 
> 1 thread = 668 points
> 2 threads = 1302 points
> 4 threads = 2528 points
> 6 threads = 3800 points
> 8 threads = 4999 points
> 10 threads = 6081 points
> 12 threads = 7187 points
> 14 threads = 8185 points
> 16 threads = 8963 points
> 20 threads = 9540 points
> 24 threads = 10031 points
> 28 threads = 11044 points
> 32 threads = 12064 points
> LLC4 = upto 2% vdroop
> 
> PX high = from 1 to 2 threads @ 5050mhz
> PX mid = from 3 to 4 threads @ 4950mhz
> PX low = from 5 to 9 threads @ 4900mhz
> P2 = from 10 to 20 threads @ 4775/4650mhz
> P1 = from 21 to 32 threads @ 4700/4600mhz
> 
> Settings: (noteworthy: L3 latency is only 9.8ms and these settings survived 5 iteration of IBT very high which is a 270watt load at these speeds)
> View attachment 2487851
> 
> 
> Full set of screenshots can be found here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/JmgrHWm
> 
> 
> CTR 2.1 RC5 seems indeed to be working nicely even in a "medium-workload" as Cinebench, but it is in the "light-workloads" / games that will benefit the most from this update with auto clocking


very good performance and good ram OC, your colling for 5950x ?


----------



## domdtxdissar

kratosatlante said:


> very good performance and good ram OC, your colling for 5950x ?


Custom Ek waterloop with the german TechN Zen3 waterblock


----------



## Dustito

Hi friends, I had a problem with CTR when undervolting my 3700x processor.
After passing tune and doing the cinebench test with very good results (before 4500 points and after tune 4800) I save and activate the P2 profile, the autoload profile with OS, close CTR and restart.
When starting it correctly loads CTR but when doing a cinebench test I get a worse result than without using the CTR (4200 points).
I enter CTR and the data is correct in the profile and the P2 profile says "Deactivate". I understand that it is supposedly active ..
If I do "deactivate" and "activate" in this profile and then another test if it gives me the correct values again by applying the CTR (4800).

Why is it not applied to me automatically and I have to enter the program and deactivate and activate the profile for it to work?


----------



## T[]RK

Dustito said:


> Why is it not applied to me automatically and I have to enter the program and deactivate and activate the profile for it to work?


Sometime CTR act weird. Just try to "Activate" it, Exit CTR and reboot. It should "remember" that last time it was "activated".


----------



## Sleepycat

Dustito said:


> Hi friends, I had a problem with CTR when undervolting my 3700x processor.
> After passing tune and doing the cinebench test with very good results (before 4500 points and after tune 4800) I save and activate the P2 profile, the autoload profile with OS, close CTR and restart.
> When starting it correctly loads CTR but when doing a cinebench test I get a worse result than without using the CTR (4200 points).
> I enter CTR and the data is correct in the profile and the P2 profile says "Deactivate". I understand that it is supposedly active ..
> If I do "deactivate" and "activate" in this profile and then another test if it gives me the correct values again by applying the CTR (4800).
> 
> Why is it not applied to me automatically and I have to enter the program and deactivate and activate the profile for it to work?


After starting Windows, it continues to do many things in the background. You can see your HDD activity light will be flickering on and off, indicating another process being run as part of the startup. Sometimes it can take quite a long time before that process is completed. You can confirm by starting windows, running Cinebench (getting lower scores), wait 20 minutes and then run Cinebench again without touching any other settings. The scores should go back up.


----------



## Dustito

I have finally solved it by activating the Hybrid OC.

I have also added the overclock values so that it is activated in high CPU use in profile 1 (in profile 2 I already had those of Undervolt) and when passing cinebench, in addition to giving me a better result than expected, I see how in the The CTR program changes from one profile to another when the test ends, putting a rocket next to the profile used at that moment due to the use of the CPU. My congratulations to the creator, he has done a great job.


By the way, I am using the version 2.1 RC5 and it won't let me start Ryzen Master anymore, it tells me to install it again .. Is there a solution?


----------



## hvacpm

so i have a problem how to get this so can see the whole program?


----------



## kratosatlante

hvacpm said:


> so i have a problem how to get this so can see the whole program?
> View attachment 2513619


you have 4k screen? , close program, and change windows scale text to 200% or less, or change to 1920x1080 resolution, you have a good sample whats is your config in bios?
i set all auto, llc auto, cpu power auto, power phase extreme and swithc frecuency 500
not have much time to testing yet
my sample


----------



## hvacpm

kratosatlante said:


> you have 4k screen? , close program, and change windows scale text to 200% or less, or change to 1920x1080 resolution, you have a good sample whats is your config in bios?
> i set all auto, llc auto, cpu power auto, power phase extreme and swithc frecuency 500
> not have much time to testing yet
> my sample


yes 4k that worked thank you very much. All auto llc 3 as that what was recommend for ASUS. swich frequency is 200 you say i have good sample but your say gold and my say silver so i think you got better. unless I'm messing something?


----------



## kratosatlante

hvacpm said:


> yes 4k that worked thank you very much. All auto llc 3 as that what was recommend for ASUS. swich frequency is 200 you say i have good sample but your say gold and my say silver so i think you got better. unless I'm messing something?


Llc auto or 3 can vary depending on the mother, in the ch7wifi I have a 5600x and if I set the car it qualifies me as silver, instead with llc3 I get gold, and better overclock, in dark hero I have the 5950x with an aio 360 from coolermaster no It is a great year, but seeing that the cpu is gold and has high numbers in the ccx1, I plan to place some artic freezer in the future or perhaps a custom water, the rating also depends on the refrigeration, set everything in car and the phases in Extreme, swith 500, and go testing, then llc 1, and continue, Our samples are the same in the ccx1 and similar in the ccx2, the great rating of the ccx1 is gold, I'm going to test with LLC3 what result it gives me and I comment on the weekend


----------



## CitizenRJ

Hi everyone, after clicking on diagnostic, CB20 would run 1 test and then not start again, CTR says CB20 has started but there is no progress at all. 5950x, B550 strix and everything is up to date.


----------



## Butanding1987

CitizenRJ said:


> Hi everyone, after clicking on diagnostic, CB20 would run 1 test and then not start again, CTR says CB20 has started but there is no progress at all. 5950x, B550 strix and everything is up to date.


Clear config and start again.


----------



## kratosatlante

hvacpm said:


> so i have a problem how to get this so can see the whole program?
> View attachment 2513619


same config only change LLC 3, gave me same qualify and better profile 2, , no much time for testing. seems stable plotting 24hs


----------



## Bóg

A little feedback/ suggestion - re-balance PX profiles, as my 5600X sees the least usage on PX MID. What are your guys' stats for normal usage? Perhaps we can get to control the number of threads for these in a future version?


----------



## Manolete

Hi. I have everything working well so far, but I have a question: Is there any way of making CTR start and load it´s profiles just at the very start of Windows, before many of the other processes and startup programs? I´m asking because in the 10-15 seconds timeframe between windows start and CTR loading, my 5800X reaches 1.46 - 1.5 volts, temps rise and fans want to fly.
All my bios settings are correct, as the instructions say, regarding disabling PBO and other things, setting LLC and all the rest.
Mobo is an Asus Strix X570-E.

Thanks.


----------



## maybemick

Good program, achieved good performance and better temps on my 5800x.


----------



## Grumpy Giuseppe

Hey guys,

everything works except hybrid oc. If I exit ctr, the error shows up and the next time ctr starts, the profiles are loaded but have no effect.
I tried it with an older bios but that didn't change anything.

Anyway, a big thanks to Yuri for this great tool and also for the dram calculator, which I still use to get some suggestions for different overclocks.


----------



## Magyar

Hello,

First of all, thank you for your time, the software seems very useful.

However, I'm running into issues:
It seems that when I try the tune process, CTR try to put more frequency in CCX2, which is weaker than CCX1, resulting in a instant reboot. Also changing the value of CCX delta don't seems to do anything. For example, if I try 4500 as ref frequency with 50 as CCX delta, I will still see like 4650 on CCX2 (before it crash).
Also, I'm having issues to makes profiles works.
I've deactivated everything in BIOS so at start-up, CPU is at 3700MHz, is it the good way to configure BIOS ?
Is there a way to force the detection of CCX1 as the better one ?
Any advice is welcome, thank you.

My setup:
5900X
X570 Aorus Master
32G RAM, 3200C14 (b-die, not oc yet)

EDIT: So I found out that in fact CPPC wasn't activated because AMD Cool n Quiet need to be activated in order for windows to correctly detect prefered core.
Also, I've finally makes the profiles work as intended: the software behave strangely if you try to tweak thing too much or on the go.


----------



## eqbirvin

Magyar said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all, thank you for your time, the software seems very useful.
> 
> However, I'm running into issues:
> It seems that when I try the tune process, CTR try to put more frequency in CCX2, which is weaker than CCX1, resulting in a instant reboot. Also changing the value of CCX delta don't seems to do anything. For example, if I try 4500 as ref frequency with 50 as CCX delta, I will still see like 4650 on CCX2 (before it crash).
> Also, I'm having issues to makes profiles works.
> I've deactivated everything in BIOS so at start-up, CPU is at 3700MHz, is it the good way to configure BIOS ?
> Is there a way to force the detection of CCX1 as the better one ?
> Any advice is welcome, thank you.
> 
> My setup:
> 5900X
> X570 Aorus Master
> 32G RAM, 3200C14 (b-die, not oc yet)
> 
> EDIT: So I found out that in fact CPPC wasn't activated because AMD Cool n Quiet need to be activated in order for windows to correctly detect prefered core.
> Also, I've finally makes the profiles work as intended: the software behave strangely if you try to tweak thing too much or on the go.


Thank you for posting your solution! I was running into the same issue. I re-enabled Coolo & quiet. lets see if it works. How are you like the x570 master? I can't say I've had the best time with it with my 5950x


----------



## rschmidt

Grumpy Giuseppe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> everything works except hybrid oc. If I exit ctr, the error shows up and the next time ctr starts, the profiles are loaded but have no effect.
> I tried it with an older bios but that didn't change anything.
> 
> Anyway, a big thanks to Yuri for this great tool and also for the dram calculator, which I still use to get some suggestions for different overclocks.


I am having the exact same problem (same error message), but only when I disable SMT in the BIOS. Everything works with SMT enabled. I am using a Threadripper 3960x and have no need for the extra 24 threads because it only makes it run hotter. CTR 2.0 worked fine without SMT. Anyone else experiencing problems with SMT disabled?


----------



## Bohemian

Today I messed up with CTR 2.1 again since Geekbench throw me instant restrt at certain point of a test.

Now I can pass whole GB5 test but directly in Tuner window before Geekbench 5 test ends his message appear on right window:










I tried increasing P1, P2, all 3 PX voltage first by 5 than by 10mv, but this message still showing. Can I somehow find what cause this? Thanks for advice

Any ideas?


----------



## Mr_Incredible

CTR2.1 RC5
MSI X570A-PRO - latest BIOS
AMD 3600
PBO Set To Auto
C-States enabled

Without CTR loaded, the PBO will boost to ~4.125GHz and with the C-State enable, will idle at ~1.7Ghz with cool temps.

However, if I load CTR the tune works great - the High Profile can run @ 4.475 with 1.35V (which drops to 3.09 under load in CB20 which scores 4071 ), but I can't set the idle (Low Profile) to anything less than 3600. If I type in 3575 and save the profile I get an error message and I can't save it. Using HWINFO I see that my minimum speed never goes below 3.5GHz @ 1.1V and yet if I don't load CTR, HWINFO reports 1.6 Ghz @ 0.910V. How to I get CTR to allow the idle to drop to 1.7Ghz?

Thanks










Without CTR loaded:









With CTR Loaded


----------



## Seishin

Reporting that version 2.1 rc5 does not work for me. I´m not using the auto tuning, just manually input frequency and save profile 1. It loads at windows start but takes no effect, if I deactivate profile and reactivate it takes effect sometimes, sometimes needs two rounds of deactivation-activation. Everything is up to date and in order with my PC. I´m using now version ctr 2.0 rc5 and it work as intended.


----------



## Sleepycat

Mr_Incredible said:


> However, if I load CTR the tune works great - the High Profile can run @ 4.475 with 1.35V (which drops to 3.09 under load in CB20 which scores 4071 ), but I can't set the idle (Low Profile) to anything less than 3600. If I type in 3575 and save the profile I get an error message and I can't save it. Using HWINFO I see that my minimum speed never goes below 3.5GHz @ 1.1V and yet if I don't load CTR, HWINFO reports 1.6 Ghz @ 0.910V. How to I get CTR to allow the idle to drop to 1.7Ghz?


Low profile is not Idle. Check your Tuner page to confirm that your PC does go into Idle under the Active Profile area below. When it is showing Active Profile: Idle, also look at the clock speeds for each core to ensure that they are low like in my screenshot. The lowest I've seen is every core is at 0 except for 2 cores in CCX2, which I guess was for keeping the OS running.










You can also check what proportion of the time your CPU is in the various profiles and idle:


----------



## todaracing

Hi all, im new to CTR 2.1 (previously had 1.0) can anyone help me here. I'm stucked after Cinebench, like theres nothing going on in CTR after diagnostic with CB. Its not a freeze, i could stop but waited for a long time nothing happens

edit: forgot to mention im on Ryzen 3 3300X + MSI tomahawk X570 with AGESA 1.2.0.2


----------



## kot0005

I have problem using CTR 2.1! everytime i run the diagnostic test it reboots my Pc after completing the first 2 CB R20 runs and just after finishing the Test 1 where it boosts to like 5100Mhz

i set everything to auto and stock RAM settings and turned on the preffered cores etc...

I have gone back to using PBO with CO ;/


----------



## mrestine

todaracing said:


> Hi all, im new to CTR 2.1 (previously had 1.0) can anyone help me here. I'm stucked after Cinebench, like theres nothing going on in CTR after diagnostic with CB. Its not a freeze, i could stop but waited for a long time nothing happens
> 
> edit: forgot to mention im on Ryzen 3 3300X + MSI tomahawk X570 with AGESA 1.2.0.2
> View attachment 2520812


I have the exact same problem. CB first run and then nothing, no matter how long I wait. Plus, CTR only recognizes 6 cores of my 12-core 5900x. Asus TUF Gaming x570 Plus WiFi with latest BIOS version 4010 (beta). Ryzen Master still installed, but not running. Any help from anyone would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Sleepycat

mrestine said:


> I have the exact same problem. CB first run and then nothing, no matter how long I wait. Plus, CTR only recognizes 6 cores of my 12-core 5900x. Asus TUF Gaming x570 Plus WiFi with latest BIOS version 4010 (beta). Ryzen Master still installed, but not running. Any help from anyone would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance...


Reset the settings file in CTR. I have a 5900X on an X570 (Asus C8H), and it should recognise 12 cores as the first step, even before diagnostics.


----------



## mrestine

I finally figured out what it was. Ryzen Master had been set to Game Mode, which disables 6 cores in a 5900x. The solution was to hit Ryzen Master's reset button and reboot. After that, all cores were working again and I was able to use CTR 2.1 RC5 with excellent results. Hope this helps...


----------



## msoltyspl

Small question: when the CTR (2.1rc5) is calculating a profile and crashes or causes bluescreens - the "Phoenix" reports the last step, then applies some penalties, starts CB20 for comparison purpose and calls it a day (even if the crash/blue happened relatively early in the process) - is this normal behavior ? Shouldn't it continue tuning after the crash with penalties applied ?


----------



## St54Kevin

Hey guys, I'm using Ctr since the first release now with a 3700X and now my second 5800X. With my first 5800X I had temperature problems hitting over 90 on diagnostics which cause CB to exit or my pc to shutdown. I have a replacement 5800X which is way better now with hitting only 82C with standard AMD settings.
BUT, no I have another problem: reboots during diagnostics AND tuning. So I'm not even able to get results graphs because the diagnostics process won't even complete because of that. And I don't know what to try next now.

My system:
5800X
Asus Prime X570 PRO (latest BIOS)
32GB Vengance 3200Mhz
artic liquid freezer ii

I have LLC at 3 (also tried 4), CPPC enabled, SMT off. I tried phase control extreme but that gives me heat problems again, with reboots due to Temps.
I read above someone had to enable AMD CoolnQuiet but I don't have that option in my BIOS.

Anyone have an idea what to test next to further track down the issue? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sleepycat

St54Kevin said:


> Hey guys, I'm using Ctr since the first release now with a 3700X and now my second 5800X. With my first 5800X I had temperature problems hitting over 90 on diagnostics which cause CB to exit or my pc to shutdown. I have a replacement 5800X which is way better now with hitting only 82C with standard AMD settings.
> BUT, no I have another problem: reboots during diagnostics AND tuning. So I'm not even able to get results graphs because the diagnostics process won't even complete because of that. And I don't know what to try next now.


Try setting Platform Thermal Throttle Limits in the bios. Limit it to 85ºC. Then in CTR, set the temperature limit to 90 ºC. Also set PPT to 200W, TDC to 140A and EDC to 160A to begin with.


----------



## St54Kevin

Sleepycat said:


> Try setting Platform Thermal Throttle Limits in the bios. Limit it to 85ºC. Then in CTR, set the temperature limit to 90 ºC. Also set PPT to 200W, TDC to 140A and EDC to 160A to begin with.


Thanks I will try that tomorrow. Although I don't think thermals are a problem because while diagnosing and tuning package Temps will not go above 80C. Also PPT TDC and EDC are already set to the usual 300, 250, 150. As I said my new 5800X doesn't have thermal problems anymore


----------



## Sleepycat

St54Kevin said:


> Thanks I will try that tomorrow. Although I don't think thermals are a problem because while diagnosing and tuning package Temps will not go above 80C. Also PPT TDC and EDC are already set to the usual 300, 250, 150. As I said my new 5800X doesn't have thermal problems anymore


82 ºC is pretty hot under AMD settings and an Arctic Liquid Freezer II. I run a Noctua NH-U12A, and CTR actually falls back to AMD settings to cool my 5900X back down below 80 ºC when I am running 4775 MHz @ 1.350V for benchmarks and it hits over 90 ºC.


----------



## St54Kevin

Sleepycat said:


> 82 ºC is pretty hot under AMD settings and an Arctic Liquid Freezer II. I run a Noctua NH-U12A, and CTR actually falls back to AMD settings to cool my 5900X back down below 80 ºC when I am running 4775 MHz @ 1.350V for benchmarks and it hits over 90 ºC.


Well the 5900X is a completely different CPU, so you cannot compare those two esepcially thermal wise. And BTW CPUs are designed to work falwlessly at their max temp, in this case 90C, so 80-82 is definitely not pretty hot.
Nevertheless I set Platform thermal max to 85C in BIOS and left CTR at 90 (default). I ran diagnostics again and it crashed around 1min after this situation, as you can see with a package temp of 53! (red number in taskbar):









So this is 100% not a thermal problem. While CTR tuning the PC reboots with around 72C, so also this a waaay below critical levels.

Also this is my results after the reboot:










Oh and BTW, I can run CineBench R20 without ANY problems at all with AMD settings (max 83C) and CTR settings (max 74C) and it will not reboot or crash.


----------



## Syjeklye

Seishin said:


> Reporting that version 2.1 rc5 does not work for me. I´m not using the auto tuning, just manually input frequency and save profile 1. It loads at windows start but takes no effect, if I deactivate profile and reactivate it takes effect sometimes, sometimes needs two rounds of deactivation-activation. Everything is up to date and in order with my PC. I´m using now version ctr 2.0 rc5 and it work as intended.


I have the exact same problem. I just updated to the 2.1 RC5 version and the profile says it's being applied. I check and the processor is sitting at 3.6. I have to open the profile management, deactivate and activate for the profile to actually be applied.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## St54Kevin

Syjeklye said:


> I have the exact same problem. I just updated to the 2.1 RC5 version and the profile says it's being applied. I check and the processor is sitting at 3.6. I have to open the profile management, deactivate and activate for the profile to actually be applied.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem?


In what situation are you looking at the frequency? Those profiles do NOT set a constant frequency. The CPU must be at or above the load % that is specified in that profile, eg. over 25% or over 80% for it to be activated.
Try loading cinebench after system startup and see which profile is active. The active one will have the rocket symbol in CTR. But also only if the CPU load is above its threshold


----------



## Sleepycat

St54Kevin said:


> Well the 5900X is a completely different CPU, so you cannot compare those two esepcially thermal wise. And BTW CPUs are designed to work falwlessly at their max temp, in this case 90C, so 80-82 is definitely not pretty hot.
> Nevertheless I set Platform thermal max to 85C in BIOS and left CTR at 90 (default). I ran diagnostics again and it crashed around 1min after this situation, as you can see with a package temp of 53! (red number in taskbar):
> View attachment 2523656
> 
> 
> So this is 100% not a thermal problem. While CTR tuning the PC reboots with around 72C, so also this a waaay below critical levels.
> 
> Also this is my results after the reboot:
> 
> View attachment 2523657
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW, I can run CineBench R20 without ANY problems at all with AMD settings (max 83C) and CTR settings (max 74C) and it will not reboot or crash.


Can you try running the Prime95 small FFT torture test. I have had a situation before where Cinebench ran great, and passed OCCT, but Prime95 small FFT triggered an instant reboot.


----------



## St54Kevin

Sleepycat said:


> Can you try running the Prime95 small FFT torture test. I have had a situation before where Cinebench ran great, and passed OCCT, but Prime95 small FFT triggered an instant reboot.


Yes I can do that. What can I do if that reboots the pc? Would could be a reason that causes it?


----------



## St54Kevin

Sleepycat said:


> Can you try running the Prime95 small FFT torture test. I have had a situation before where Cinebench ran great, and passed OCCT, but Prime95 small FFT triggered an instant reboot.


So I just did Tests with lates Prime95. Deactivated all CTR profiles and exited CTR and ran a small FFT Test. This is a screenshot after over 1hr of testing.










When I start CTR, activate P1 and P2 in hybdrid AVX mode, I get an INSTANT reboot within a second after starting the small FFT test!









So there must be something ctr related that leads to the reboots.


----------



## Sleepycat

St54Kevin said:


> So I just did Tests with lates Prime95. Deactivated all CTR profiles and exited CTR and ran a small FFT Test. This is a screenshot after over 1hr of testing.
> View attachment 2523844
> 
> 
> 
> When I start CTR, activate P1 and P2 in hybdrid AVX mode, I get an INSTANT reboot within a second after starting the small FFT test!
> View attachment 2523845
> 
> 
> So there must be something ctr related that leads to the reboots.


The PX High and Mid profiles you have set in CTR has too low a voltage for the clock speeds you are asking it to do. Prime95 engages these profiles prior to the actual torture test, I suspect for setting up the calculations and expected answers for the test.

Change the two following profiles and run small FFT again.

4.800 @ 1.400 Px Mid
4.900 @ 1.425 Px High


----------



## St54Kevin

Sleepycat said:


> The PX High and Mid profiles you have set in CTR has too low a voltage for the clock speeds you are asking it to do. Prime95 engages these profiles prior to the actual torture test, I suspect for setting up the calculations and expected answers for the test.
> 
> Change the two following profiles and run small FFT again.
> 
> 4.800 @ 1.400 Px Mid
> 4.900 @ 1.425 Px High


You didn't look at my Screenshot well enough. PX profiles are not activated because it gives me random reboots in everyday use


----------



## St54Kevin

Or does ctr set the values, Prime will actually use? Isn't PX for single core performance only?


----------



## St54Kevin

@Sleepycat What you suggested let me think about what if CTR has some faulty configs from my broken 5800X. So I delete the config and let it run the diagnostic again. But same picture. This time it crashed again at "manual tuning process" #6 with 1072mV.

Also I just tried to set your suggested values for PX but of course this didnt make a difference as PX profiles won´t be used at more than ~50% CPU load. In that case P1 and P2 gets active and with smallFFT which is 100% load. I really wonder where to search next...


----------



## Sleepycat

St54Kevin said:


> You didn't look at my Screenshot well enough. PX profiles are not activated because it gives me random reboots in everyday use


Ah, yes, I missed that PX was deactivated. My bad.
The only other thing I can think of at this point is an issue with the CTR installation. The Profiles Statistic section of the Profiles page lists every profile's time as 0. That's odd as at least 1 of the profiles in the stats should have a positive number. 

I can only suggest to delete your entire CTR installation directory, and unzip a new copy in its place to see if the statistics section starts working again.

Since the stats section says 0, then I wonder if CTR is having trouble determining which profile to use or if it can even detect the load the PC is under, leading to the crash when an extreme load change occurs like with Prime95. FFT small.


----------



## St54Kevin

Sleepycat said:


> Ah, yes, I missed that PX was deactivated. My bad.
> The only other thing I can think of at this point is an issue with the CTR installation. The Profiles Statistic section of the Profiles page lists every profile's time as 0. That's odd as at least 1 of the profiles in the stats should have a positive number.
> 
> I can only suggest to delete your entire CTR installation directory, and unzip a new copy in its place to see if the statistics section starts working again.
> 
> Since the stats section says 0, then I wonder if CTR is having trouble determining which profile to use or if it can even detect the load the PC is under, leading to the crash when an extreme load change occurs like with Prime95. FFT small.


But It also reboots while undervolting with very little load in diagnostics 
Oh I played around a bit with the P2 profile and reduced the frequency by 75Mhz. And voila, small FFT test running without problems. I wonder why ctr determined an unstable frequency.
Diagnostic still crashing of course


----------



## St54Kevin

Sleepycat said:


> Ah, yes, I missed that PX was deactivated. My bad.
> The only other thing I can think of at this point is an issue with the CTR installation. The Profiles Statistic section of the Profiles page lists every profile's time as 0. That's odd as at least 1 of the profiles in the stats should have a positive number.
> 
> I can only suggest to delete your entire CTR installation directory, and unzip a new copy in its place to see if the statistics section starts working again.
> 
> Since the stats section says 0, then I wonder if CTR is having trouble determining which profile to use or if it can even detect the load the PC is under, leading to the crash when an extreme load change occurs like with Prime95. FFT small.


Damn what a stupid solution  Looks like there was some waste configs in the tool although I clicked the clear config button. Fresh "install" of the tool solved it! No more reboots, both in diagnostic and tuning. Prime95 SMALL FFT still has reboots. I had to lower the P1 profile frequency to get it running stable. 
Big thanks! I can now tune further for performance


----------



## FlyinJake

COD Warzone crashes immediately, rebooting pc when using CTR v2.1RC5 if profiles are autoloaded on boot.
If I disable profiles, reboot pc, start COD Warzone and then enable profiles, gaming is still running and PC does not reboot.

'CHECK STABILITY' instantly reboots PC.

LLC is at 4 all other relevant settings in BIOS at AUTO.
DRAM is running XMP profile.

What causes this?


















I also noticed som crazy temperature readings and high volts after I activated CTR profiles and then started playing COD Warzone. Are those just wrong readings from HWInfo or something I should worry about?


----------



## Sleepycat

FlyinJake said:


> COD Warzone crashes immediately, rebooting pc when using CTR v2.1RC5 if profiles are autoloaded on boot.
> If I disable profiles, reboot pc, start COD Warzone and then enable profiles, gaming is still running and PC does not reboot.
> 
> 'CHECK STABILITY' instantly reboots PC.
> 
> LLC is at 4 all other relevant settings in BIOS at AUTO.
> DRAM is running XMP profile.
> 
> What causes this?
> 
> View attachment 2524973
> 
> View attachment 2524974
> 
> 
> I also noticed som crazy temperature readings and high volts after I activated CTR profiles and then started playing COD Warzone. Are those just wrong readings from HWInfo or something I should worry about?
> View attachment 2524977


Your voltages are too low for the clocks that you are asking the CPU to run at. 4700 MHz needs about 1.325 to 1.375V. 4.550 needs 1.200 to 1.225V. Also, you should change the CTR settings mode to advanced, then you can see and set the power and thermal limits too.

As for HWInfo readings, looks weird. The max CPU die average temperature can't be higher than both the max CPU CCD1 and CCD2 die temperatures. 

What motherboard are you using?


----------



## FlyinJake

Sleepycat said:


> Your voltages are too low for the clocks that you are asking the CPU to run at. 4700 MHz needs about 1.325 to 1.375V. 4.550 needs 1.200 to 1.225V. Also, you should change the CTR settings mode to advanced, then you can see and set the power and thermal limits too.
> 
> As for HWInfo readings, looks weird. The max CPU die average temperature can't be higher than both the max CPU CCD1 and CCD2 die temperatures.
> 
> What motherboard are you using?


The voltages are from running the Diagnostics, so how can they be too low?
Additionally I'm wondering if CPU Tctl/Tdie temps are good. See the new screenshot where it's between 40-76 degrees celcius. I guess that's totally fine. 

Why do my HWInfo Current Core Clocks not go any lower than 3700.2 MHz when PX, P1 and P2 Profile are active?

The motherboard I am using is an MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk Wifi with the AGESA 1.2.0.3.b.


----------



## Sleepycat

FlyinJake said:


> The voltages are from running the Diagnostics, so how can they be too low?
> Additionally I'm wondering if CPU Tctl/Tdie temps are good. See the new screenshot where it's between 40-76 degrees celcius. I guess that's totally fine.
> 
> Why do my HWInfo Current Core Clocks not go any lower than 3700.2 MHz when PX, P1 and P2 Profile are active?
> 
> The motherboard I am using is an MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk Wifi with the AGESA 1.2.0.3.b.
> 
> View attachment 2525011


Something is really not right if those are the settings it chose and you are having stability issues. I had the opposite, I found the settings from diagnostics too conservative and pushed it an additional 100 MHz higher for the same voltage.

Have you uninstalled CTR, deleted the install folder and reinstalled it again? It should go into idle a lot more if you don't have anything running in the background and definitely lower than 3700.


----------



## FlyinJake

Sleepycat said:


> Something is really not right if those are the settings it chose and you are having stability issues. I had the opposite, I found the settings from diagnostics too conservative and pushed it an additional 100 MHz higher for the same voltage.
> 
> Have you uninstalled CTR, deleted the install folder and reinstalled it again? It should go into idle a lot more if you don't have anything running in the background and definitely lower than 3700.


Just did some gaming and maybe it's magic, but I just played COD Warfare in 2K and Assetto Corsa Competizione in 4K while streaming to YT for a couple of hours with no reboots and no WHEA errors with the same settings. My PC doesn't reboot and games don't crash when gaming, but not having anything running in the background still keeps the idle current core clocks in HWInfo at no lower than 3700 MHz. I deleted the install folder and reinstalled it again and I also changed the NB/SOC LLC to level 4. 

I still can't get the Core Clocks in HWInfo to go lower than 3700 MHz, but temps are good 36.8 - 77.1 degrees celcius.
What are your Core Clocks at when 5900X is idle?


----------



## michealangelo

Hi, sorry if this has been asked before but is ryzen 5 2600 compatible?


----------



## Maulet//*//

For the guy with unexplained crashes, the author himself said that CTR is made for "gaming" not for AVX heavy tasks, but more and more AAA games use AVX.... and he himself suggests to reduce the max frequency about 50 Mhz in case of heavy AVX or more advanced Prime benching.


----------



## HowYesNo

i am on asrock x570 taichi, bios 4.60. result ccx1 4250, ccx2 4275 @ 1.250V
can I set these in bios under ccx overclocking?


----------



## Enferlain

Gonna give it a go, although I just want to see what undervolts I can get


----------



## FlyinJake

Maulet//*// said:


> For the guy with unexplained crashes, the author himself said that CTR is made for "gaming" not for AVX heavy tasks, but more and more AAA games use AVX.... and he himself suggests to reduce the max frequency about 50 Mhz in case of heavy AVX or more advanced Prime benching.


So how do your reduce the max frequency?

I guess you run the Diagnostics and change the Settings mode to Advanced and then change the 'Max frequency (MHz)' value to 50 Mhz lower?


----------



## Sleepycat

FlyinJake said:


> So how do your reduce the max frequency?
> 
> I guess you run the Diagnostics and change the Settings mode to Advanced and then change the 'Max frequency (MHz)' value to 50 Mhz lower?


Just go to the profile page and reduce each profile by 50 MHz.


----------



## Rujaza

Is CTR supposed to work with PBO disabled on 3000 series? I noticed that PPT and EDC cap often @ stock values.
L1 Cache Read in AIDA bench gives me a strange value sometimes, is this a sign of PX instability? In that case how should I test individually each PX profile?


----------



## o1dschoo1

tried removing this from my pc now it wont boost at all unless i reinstall it and open it... Any ideas?


----------



## Sleepycat

o1dschoo1 said:


> tried removing this from my pc now it wont boost at all unless i reinstall it and open it... Any ideas?


Run it, click on disable profiles in the profile tab. Then check if it boosts.

Also make sure that Core Performance Boost is set to Auto in your bios, it should be under CPU options under the Advanced tab.


----------



## olrdtg

Seems the google sheets with all the stats has been flooded with spam by a bot.


----------



## Krizztoff

Hi

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, but I am having some difficulty with the program not setting the profiles at restart. The program says the profiles are set, but the CPU is still at stock settings. Toggle set at startup on. What am I missing?


----------



## St0RM53

5950x/x570 aorus master here. I started playing with this yesterday, and while i got very good results, after i pushed it a little it seems PX low is unstable for me. I know with PBO and AutoOC i would get 5ghz on 1-2 cores, and with CO -10 everywhere i would hit 5.05ghz fully stable. CTR however if manually tuned from the profiles it will give me 5ghz profile but with lower voltage than what PBO uses. And CTR does it on 3 specific cores. But the problem while the CTR test passes it is not stable and i will randomly restart. The issue is that even if set to 1500mV one of these 3 cores is weaker than the rest, and also even at this voltage setting, voltage is always lower than 1.5V and it doesn't let you increase it further. I've seen PBO push up to 1.556V from memory to hit those clocks. A workaround is to set a positive offset voltage of which i did +0.05V, but i get effective 1.544V. Still this only allows me to get stable up to 4.95ghz while my setting is 4.925ghz, so that's a little weird. Also the image above says it will reboot the system if 1.525V is exceeded but doesn't say how and i don't know what sensor it monitors. So there is no way of knowing if it was a crash or CTR rebooted the system if this protection works.

Anybody knows more about this?


----------



## nochal2k10

I was messing about with CTR 2.1 RC5

I use AMD 3900X with MSI Tomahawk (WI-FI), 32 GB RAM 3600 G.Skill (Using XMP)
CTR detected my chiplet as Silver Sample

I was messing about with PX profiles, CTR defaulted my profiles to 1450 mV @ 4.6 GHz PX High

After using this profile for a bit i received message in log:

*Short-term sensors sticking detected*

What does it mean?

I reduced the voltage to 1425mV @ 4.6 Ghz PX HIGH and the error message stopped. Anyone willing to clarify this to me?

Thanks!


----------



## rul3s

Hi! Yesterday I've upgraded from 5800x to 5950x and now I'm trying CTR but got some questions. I've already seen the explanation video but there's something I don't understand.

With cleared config, I open CTR2.1B5 and I press Diagnostic, finishing like this:
P1: [email protected]
P2: [email protected]
UV: [email protected]










But, when I go to the profiles section I see diferent numbers:









Why I see diferent numbers from diagnostics results compared to profiles created from diagnostic results?

Alfo, the Tune button, does it tune all profiles or only the one you have activated at that time?

Thanks!

Thanks!


----------



## kerberosa20

Hi, i think i have issue with windows 11 and CTR, it doesnt seems to be compatible with eachother
lemme do a side story...
about month ago ive upgraded WIN10 to WIN11 and immidietly after win update, pc started to reboot from sleep, it couldnt wake up at all, it was always giving errors with most of them being: failed to create dump file
but once in a while it produced kernel memory dump or whea dumps, it was pretty much random bug check codes, anyway memory dumps always said kernel microsoft files as possible cause..during analyzing ive come into conclusion that it was caused by NVIDIA audio driver + nvidia wave extension (software mixer), disabling both in device manager resolved sleep issues and PC was waking up properly.
So ive come to nvidia support and whatever they told me to try/do resulted in pc not waking up, even with no NVIDIA drivers and audio driver being windows HD audio, no proper wake up from sleep.
so i wiped my drive, installed fresh windows 11 and no sleep issues, nvidia case was closed.
this has been running for 2 weeks with no sleep bug, yesterday ive decided to install CTR again as i didnt used it for those 2 whole weeks and guess what, pc doesnt wake up from sleep anymore, it just reboots -_-
having it just installed, sleep is fine, but once profiles are activated and set to autoload, sleep breaks

sleep issue:
short sleep - its OK
long hybrid sleep - not OK, pc reboots
hibernate - not OK, PC starts up, 1sec spinning circle, pc reboots then windows loads from scratch or black screen (freeze)

pls make it working in windows 11


----------



## Sawioo

hello i have problem
i have ryzen 5900x i doo diagnostic i have values profil 1 and profil 2 nad undervolting

when i set values ofrom profil 1 and click tune in test 5 my computer RESTARTS ( i can;t do all test for profil 1


----------



## kerberosa20

forgot to reply, anyway not a CTR bug why PC locks up after wakeup from sleep
its a windows bug, WM_POWERBROADCAST events doesnt work before PC goes to sleep, they kick in after PC wakes up
so if any app/driver sends BROADCAST_QUERY_DENY because it has to finish something first, than PC wont wake up, it gets locked

as i did try to hookup power management to close CTR before pc goes to sleep/hibernate, but i actually couldnt, windows doesnt sends anything to anybody, it just goes to sleep, thats kinda useless thing to do


----------



## ouarlux

Hello, I bought a 5900X to replace my 3600XT
i was using CTR2.1 beta 5 for better performance, but i can't with the new CPU, i can't use CTR !
is the ftmp faulty ? i needed to active it for Win11
i don't understand the message on the bottom right








MB STRIX X570-E
CPU 5900X
CG 3090 FE
4X8Gb DDR4 3600 CL18

thx for your help


----------



## kerberosa20

ouarlux said:


> Hello, I bought a 5900X to replace my 3600XT
> i was using CTR2.1 beta 5 for better performance, but i can't with the new CPU, i can't use CTR !
> is the ftmp faulty ? i needed to active it for Win11
> i don't understand the message on the bottom right
> View attachment 2535056
> 
> MB STRIX X570-E
> CPU 5900X
> CG 3090 FE
> 4X8Gb DDR4 3600 CL18
> 
> thx for your help


thats a .net framework error


----------



## ouarlux

thx, i delete it and re install a fresh version to try

Edit 2021-12-01- 22:36
Well i have installed a fresh version of net framework,








but, no change appear when i open the CTR2.1 bete 5


----------



## kwatch

I'm getting an error when I clicked on "TUNER". According to logfile, my 5900X is not supported. I have no clue what's going on. I had no issue with 5600X which I just sold.

My System:
CPU: Ryzen 5900X
M/B: Gigabyte X570 Arous Ultra
Memory: Crucial DDR4-3600(16GB X 2)
Video: AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT, 12GB
OS: Windows 11 Pro











Extraction from log file:

This processor is not supported!
System.AggregateException: One or more errors occurred. ---> System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5c2452607c2665392a3543b056d8caa4()
at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c851a92f7e153dde284accde57e5e21c4()
at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.ThrowIfExceptional(Boolean includeTaskCanceledExceptions)
at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Wait(Int32 millisecondsTimeout, CancellationToken cancellationToken)
at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2..ctor()
---> (Inner Exception #0) System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5c2452607c2665392a3543b056d8caa4()
at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c851a92f7e153dde284accde57e5e21c4()
at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()<---


----------



## kwatch

ouarlux said:


> thx, i delete it and re install a fresh version to try
> 
> Edit 2021-12-01- 22:36
> Well i have installed a fresh version of net framework,
> View attachment 2535232
> 
> but, no change appear when i open the CTR2.1 bete 5


I'm getting the same error, I'm not sure if Stepping 2 is causing an issue or not.












xtraction from log file:

This processor is not supported!
System.AggregateException: One or more errors occurred. ---> System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5c2452607c2665392a3543b056d8caa4()
at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c851a92f7e153dde284accde57e5e21c4()
at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.ThrowIfExceptional(Boolean includeTaskCanceledExceptions)
at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Wait(Int32 millisecondsTimeout, CancellationToken cancellationToken)
at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2..ctor()
---> (Inner Exception #0) System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5c2452607c2665392a3543b056d8caa4()
at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c851a92f7e153dde284accde57e5e21c4()
at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()<---


----------



## ouarlux

kwatch said:


> I'm getting an error when I clicked on "TUNER". According to logfile, my 5900X is not supported. I have no clue what's going on. I had no issue with 5600X which I just sold.
> Extraction from log file:
> 
> *This processor is not supported!*
> System.AggregateException: One or more errors occurred. ---> System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5c2452607c2665392a3543b056d8caa4()
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c851a92f7e153dde284accde57e5e21c4()
> ...


i have the same issue with the CTR 2.0 RC5, 
and with the CTR 2.1 RC5 i can't start it yet  CTRT-> I'm giving up for now


----------



## MrPhilo

Started using CTR, but everytime I boot, my profile which gets applied at start just makes the CPU stuck at 3.8Ghz until I un-activate and re-activate the profile and its back to normal. Anyone know what would be causing this?


----------



## Uns33n

MrPhilo said:


> Started using CTR, but everytime I boot, my profile which gets applied at start just makes the CPU stuck at 3.8Ghz until I un-activate and re-activate the profile and its back to normal. Anyone know what would be causing this?


i have same exact issue


----------



## StAndrew

I just finished my own PBO and CO tune but want to give CTR a try. What is the difference between "analyze" and "tune" and which one should I use for a 5950x? Thanks!


----------



## Threadripping3970X

MrPhilo said:


> Started using CTR, but everytime I boot, my profile which gets applied at start just makes the CPU stuck at 3.8Ghz until I un-activate and re-activate the profile and its back to normal. Anyone know what would be causing this?


Same issue, Windows 10


----------



## Threadripping3970X

StAndrew said:


> I just finished my own PBO and CO tune but want to give CTR a try. What is the difference between "analyze" and "tune" and which one should I use for a 5950x? Thanks!



Run diagnostic for basic level of CPU capability then Tune it for specific cores.


----------



## KokoPLD

Greetings.

Im new to this forum and the CTR, but when i launch it the application does not seem to recognize my 4750G and this is how it appears.








When i hit 'EXIT' i get the following:

*


Spoiler



See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

** Exception Text **
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c3fc703dfbda1b86430b15596c6c05928(Object c277b280cb8fe3785a6c267498280c752, EventArgs c8da54f451ad34b6795b09c79d576523f)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Label.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


** Loaded Assemblies **
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Nemesis UIv2
Assembly Version: 2.1.5.23
Win32 Version: 2.1.5.23
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/CTR%202.1.exe
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
Nemesis UIv2&&
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.1.5.23
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/CTR%202.1.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3
Assembly Version: 1.5.3.0
Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Management
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Management/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Management.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.11.5.2
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.5.7.1
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.DLL
----------------------------------------
Embeded
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.Core
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.Core.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Serialization
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Serialization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_64/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml.Linq
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml.Linq/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.Linq.dll
----------------------------------------
Embeded
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.dll
----------------------------------------
Embeded
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------

** JIT Debugging **
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


*
If anyone can give me any advise as to what i can try or do, it'd be most appreciated.


----------



## Threadripping3970X

KokoPLD said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Im new to this forum and the CTR, but when i launch it the application does not seem to recognize my 4750G and this is how it appears.
> View attachment 2540900
> 
> When i hit 'EXIT' i get the following:
> 
> 
> If anyone can give me any advise as to what i can try or do, it'd be most appreciated.



I had the same issue when I installed the RC5 version. I installed the CTR 2.1 RC5 *BETA *version. It worked fine, then I installed the RC5 and there was no discrepancies.


----------



## Chomwey

Can't see if it works with Ryzen Zen3 laptop processors ( 5800H )


----------



## DAWBot

KokoPLD said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Im new to this forum and the CTR, but when i launch it the application does not seem to recognize my 4750G and this is how it appears.
> View attachment 2540900
> 
> When i hit 'EXIT' i get the following:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> See the end of this message for details on invoking
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> Exception Text
> System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c3fc703dfbda1b86430b15596c6c05928(Object c277b280cb8fe3785a6c267498280c752, EventArgs c8da54f451ad34b6795b09c79d576523f)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Label.WndProc(Message& m)
> at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
> 
> 
> Loaded Assemblies
> mscorlib
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Nemesis UIv2
> Assembly Version: 2.1.5.23
> Win32 Version: 2.1.5.23
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/CTR%202.1.exe
> ----------------------------------------
> System
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Nemesis UIv2&&
> Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 2.1.5.23
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/CTR%202.1.exe
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Windows.Forms
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Drawing
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3
> Assembly Version: 1.5.3.0
> Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Configuration
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Core
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Xml
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Management
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Management/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Management.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.11.5.2
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.5.7.1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Embeded
> Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.Core
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.Core.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Runtime.Serialization
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Serialization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Data
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_64/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Xml.Linq
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml.Linq/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.Linq.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Embeded
> Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Embeded
> Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Accessibility
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> JIT Debugging
> To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
> application or computer (machine.config) must have the
> jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
> The application must also be compiled with debugging
> enabled.
> 
> For example:
> 
> <configuration>
> <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
> </configuration>
> 
> When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
> will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
> rather than be handled by this dialog box.
> 
> 
> *
> If anyone can give me any advise as to what i can try or do, it'd be most appreciated.


I am having the same problem and am being informed that my CPU is not supported. I am using a 5950X and thought Vermeer CPU's were included in the latest version?

I tried 2.1 RC5, 2.1 Beta RC5 and 2.0 Beta RC5.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## joaotp

Same thing! I had a 3700X and it was working just fine, swapped with a brand new 5900X that I was so anxious to play with now it refuses to work!









Any help? Many weeks have already passed since this problem was reported and my RC6 version flat out wont open!


----------



## KokoPLD

Tried the beta version, same result/problem.


----------



## Peakdreamz

KokoPLD said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Im new to this forum and the CTR, but when i launch it the application does not seem to recognize my 4750G and this is how it appears.
> View attachment 2540900
> 
> When i hit 'EXIT' i get the following:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> See the end of this message for details on invoking
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> Exception Text
> System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c3fc703dfbda1b86430b15596c6c05928(Object c277b280cb8fe3785a6c267498280c752, EventArgs c8da54f451ad34b6795b09c79d576523f)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Label.WndProc(Message& m)
> at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
> 
> 
> Loaded Assemblies
> mscorlib
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Nemesis UIv2
> Assembly Version: 2.1.5.23
> Win32 Version: 2.1.5.23
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/CTR%202.1.exe
> ----------------------------------------
> System
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Nemesis UIv2&&
> Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 2.1.5.23
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/CTR%202.1.exe
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Windows.Forms
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Drawing
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3
> Assembly Version: 1.5.3.0
> Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Configuration
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Core
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Xml
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Management
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Management/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Management.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.11.5.2
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.5.7.1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> Embeded
> Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Bunifu.Core
> Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
> Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.Core.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Runtime.Serialization
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Serialization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Data
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_64/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Xml.Linq
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml.Linq/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.Linq.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Embeded
> Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Embeded
> Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/K/Downloads/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Accessibility
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.8.9014.0 built by: NET481REL1
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> JIT Debugging
> To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
> application or computer (machine.config) must have the
> jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
> The application must also be compiled with debugging
> enabled.
> 
> For example:
> 
> <configuration>
> <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
> </configuration>
> 
> When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
> will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
> rather than be handled by this dialog box.
> 
> 
> *
> If anyone can give me any advise as to what i can try or do, it'd be most appreciated.





joaotp said:


> Same thing! I had a 3700X and it was working just fine, swapped with a brand new 5900X that I was so anxious to play with now it refuses to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help? Many weeks have already passed since this problem was reported and my RC6 version flat out wont open!


Also having the same problem. Changed out my 3900x for a 5800x and now my motherboard and cpu are not recognized in CTR. Any help is greatly apprecaited.


----------



## weiserdl

joaotp said:


> Same thing! I had a 3700X and it was working just fine, swapped with a brand new 5900X that I was so anxious to play with now it refuses to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help? Many weeks have already passed since this problem was reported and my RC6 version flat out wont open!


Yep, same here, upgraded from 3700x to 5900x....


----------



## alej0

Same issue here. Upgraded from 3700X to 5900X B2 and it seems to be unsupported by the latest CTR 2.1 RC5

Hope 1usmus releases a new version supporting this branch of CPUs


----------



## Okimo

After the latest Win Update I lost my profile and now I have the same error inside Info Box (5600X - Win 11 - CTR 21RC5)
Edit: Uninstalling Ryzen Master made it detect CPU again.
Edit 2: When installing Ryzen Master back - during restart there is short "Updating windows" which result into breaking CTR again.


----------



## Xslol

Since some days:
System.AggregateException: One or more errors occurred. ---> System.IO.IOException: El proceso no puede obtener acceso al archivo 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WinRing0_1_2_2.sys' porque está siendo utilizado en otro proceso.

What can I do?


----------



## Sergiu_M

Same problem here: New 5950X and "This processor is not supported!".


----------



## def1nity

Everyone that gets processor is not supported after upgrading, try these steps:

1. Uninstall CTR completely (in case of any errors, do it from safe mode/clean boot or use something like revo uninstaller/ccleaner to remove and cleanup registry etc...

2. Reboot and go into BIOS

3. Load default settings

4. Check your motherboard is using a recent BIOS version, if its not, update it

5. Load default BIOS settings after update

6. Install CTR again


----------



## Savrus

def1nity said:


> Everyone that gets processor is not supported after upgrading, try these steps:
> 
> 1. Uninstall CTR completely (in case of any errors, do it from safe mode/clean boot or use something like revo uninstaller/ccleaner to remove and cleanup registry etc...
> 
> 2. Reboot and go into BIOS
> 
> 3. Load default settings
> 
> 4. Check your motherboard is using a recent BIOS version, if its not, update it
> 
> 5. Load default BIOS settings after update
> 
> 6. Install CTR again


Are there screenshots where the processors on stepping 2 started working after this procedure?
As I see it, the problem is that CTR doesn't know about stepping 2 processors...


----------



## Sergiu_M

Just found out, accidentally, that CTR has been replaced by Project Hydra. It's very weird that this has never been advertised, especially since the project is commercial (there is a paid version through Patreon). And Hydra seems to support the new stepping.


----------



## Savrus

Sergiu_M said:


> Just found out, accidentally, that CTR has been replaced by Project Hydra. It's very weird that this has never been advertised, especially since the project is commercial (there is a paid version through Patreon). And Hydra seems to support the new stepping.


Yes, there is a *"Project Hydra"* and it supports the new stepping. But "Project Hydra" is very difficult to set up. The diagnostic process on 5950X takes 6-8 hours...


----------



## Sergiu_M

Didn't know that, as a successor of CTR I expected it to be similar.

Anyway, I don't think we can expect a new version of CTR to be released, as it seems its development is stopped in favor of Project Hydra, so no other choice for stepping 2.


----------



## NisteR

Delete pls


----------



## NisteR

MrPhilo said:


> Started using CTR, but everytime I boot, my profile which gets applied at start just makes the CPU stuck at 3.8Ghz until I un-activate and re-activate the profile and its back to normal. Anyone know what would be causing this?





Uns33n said:


> i have same exact issue





Threadripping3970X said:


> Same issue, Windows 10


Hi, I got Profile 1 : 4050 GHz - 1.255 V.

and It is stable.

The issue is, I have cheked "Autoload Profiles" and when Windows starts the profile is up, but It doesnt work, It need to deactivate and then re-activate to do It work...

Any solution?

Ryzen 5 3600 (Bronze CPU)
MSI Gaming plus max b450
CTR 2.1 RC5
Windows 10 pro x64 (last update)


----------



## jtoya85

NisteR said:


> Hi, I got Profile 1 : 4050 GHz - 1.255 V.
> 
> and It is stable.
> 
> The issue is, I have cheked "Autoload Profiles" and when Windows starts the profile is up, but It doesnt work, It need to deactivate and then re-activate to do It work...
> 
> Any solution?


I'm having the same issue.

R5 3600
MSI MAG B550M Mortar
CTR 2.1 RC5
Windows 10 Home 21H2 build 19044.1526

Edit: NVM I was dumb. I had only done the diagnostic and input the results into a profile. I never actually plugged that info into the tuner and ran an actual tune. This version is working beautifully.


----------



## Ponti

Hello good I bought a 5600x and I tried to pass ctr but it does not leave attached images and reports errors to see if someone has an idea









tengo como bloqueadas las opciones
























If someone has happened to him, explain to me how to solve it and others


----------



## Savrus

Ponti said:


> Hello good I bought a 5600x and I tried to pass ctr but it does not leave attached images and reports errors to see if someone has an idea
> 
> View attachment 2556067
> 
> tengo como bloqueadas las opciones
> View attachment 2556068
> 
> View attachment 2556069
> View attachment 2556070
> 
> 
> If someone has happened to him, explain to me how to solve it and others


You have a stepping processor 2. This stepping is not supported CTR. It won't work.


----------



## Ponti

Savrus said:


> Tiene un procesador paso a paso 2. Este paso a paso no es compatible con CTR. No funcionará.
> [/CITA]
> podrias explicarlo mejor mi ingles es malo


----------



## Ponti

Ponti said:


> [/CITA] Ya se porque es una nueva rev de la serie 5000 de ryzen *B2*


----------



## ovnis31

Hi, 

When I use the diagnostic (CTR 2.1 RC5), the computer resets. After that, the soft doesn't start or it starts but there is nothing more. 

I have error message, too. 

How to solve this? Thx you!

Sometimes, when Windows wakes up from the hibernation, there is no processor boost, too.












































**** Exception Text ****
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.cbdd88d4ad65dc34523a9e8c37e91ae92.MoveNext()
--- End of stack trace from previous location where exception was thrown ---
at System.Runtime.ExceptionServices.ExceptionDispatchInfo.Throw()
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.HandleNonSuccessAndDebuggerNotification(Task task)
at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5a348f492f21c42984951927d25209de.MoveNext()
--- End of stack trace from previous location where exception was thrown ---
at System.Runtime.ExceptionServices.ExceptionDispatchInfo.Throw()


**** Loaded Assemblies ****
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4470.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Nemesis UIv2
Assembly Version: 2.1.5.23
Win32 Version: 2.1.5.23
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/st82/Downloads/%5BGuru3D.com%5D-CTRv21RC5/CTR%202.1%20RC5/CTR%202.1.exe
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4488.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
Nemesis UIv2&&
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.1.5.23
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/st82/Downloads/%5BGuru3D.com%5D-CTRv21RC5/CTR%202.1%20RC5/CTR%202.1.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4488.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4390.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3
Assembly Version: 1.5.3.0
Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/st82/Downloads/%5BGuru3D.com%5D-CTRv21RC5/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4190.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_B
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4470.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4200.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/st82/Downloads/%5BGuru3D.com%5D-CTRv21RC5/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.ToggleSwitch.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/st82/Downloads/%5BGuru3D.com%5D-CTRv21RC5/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuTextbox.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.11.5.2
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/st82/Downloads/%5BGuru3D.com%5D-CTRv21RC5/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuPages.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/st82/Downloads/%5BGuru3D.com%5D-CTRv21RC5/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Management
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4435.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Management/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Management.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.5.7.1
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/st82/Downloads/%5BGuru3D.com%5D-CTRv21RC5/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuDropdown.DLL
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/st82/Downloads/%5BGuru3D.com%5D-CTRv21RC5/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.DLL
----------------------------------------
Embeded
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.6.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/st82/Downloads/%5BGuru3D.com%5D-CTRv21RC5/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuFormDock.dll
----------------------------------------
Bunifu.Core
Assembly Version: 1.11.5.2
Win32 Version: 1.5.5.2
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/st82/Downloads/%5BGuru3D.com%5D-CTRv21RC5/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.Core.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Serialization
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4455.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Serialization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4455.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_64/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml.Linq
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml.Linq/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.Linq.dll
----------------------------------------
Embeded
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.5.3.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/st82/Downloads/%5BGuru3D.com%5D-CTRv21RC5/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu_UI_v1.5.3.dll
----------------------------------------
Embeded
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.9.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/st82/Downloads/%5BGuru3D.com%5D-CTRv21RC5/CTR%202.1%20RC5/Bunifu.UI.WinForms.BunifuToolTip.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_fr_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll


----------



## jtoya85

For some reason CTR isn't saving the values in the profiles anymore. I've cold booted my computer twice where CTR opens from the tray with no values in the profiles and as if it was freshly installed. I really don't want to run the whole tuning process over again.

Edit: I'm stumped... I closed CTR and restarted the program and all the values in the profiles I had made came back.


----------



## ArkTorin

kwatch said:


> I'm getting the same error, I'm not sure if Stepping 2 is causing an issue or not.
> 
> View attachment 2537681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xtraction from log file:
> 
> This processor is not supported!
> System.AggregateException: One or more errors occurred. ---> System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5c2452607c2665392a3543b056d8caa4()
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c851a92f7e153dde284accde57e5e21c4()
> at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()
> --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
> at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.ThrowIfExceptional(Boolean includeTaskCanceledExceptions)
> at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Wait(Int32 millisecondsTimeout, CancellationToken cancellationToken)
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2..ctor()
> ---> (Inner Exception #0) System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5c2452607c2665392a3543b056d8caa4()
> at A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c851a92f7e153dde284accde57e5e21c4()
> at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()<---


Same issue here. Interesting because same MB too. I use Gigabyte Aorus X570 Ultra Rev1.2, but with a 5600X. MB BIOS is Rev F36a.
CTR 2.0 does not even start. Does not even show up in TaskManager on win10. 
CTR 2.1 starts, but every button and option is greyed out and have the same error message in log: CPU not supported.


----------



## Resto_Ron

I am putting out this information in the hope it helps with the rash of issues I have read about in this thread since page #37. I have completed several days of testing to find the cause of issues I was having wit CTR 2.1. Profile values disappearing, profiles not loading, profiles loading but not activating, CPU refusing to go above 2.4GH on all core workloads, and the list goes on and on. I tried looking for an update and found nothing (seems this platform has been abandoned). I started looking at the pattern of the issues and when they started or compounded. I have an all AMD system with a 5900x and a 6900 XT. I finally found the issue to be incompatibility with the AMD Radeon Adrenalin software suite with the one click GPU & CPU overclock option that connects/interacts with Ryzen Master. I downloaded and installed the best AMD Radeon Adrenalin version before this feature was added and CTR 2.1 works perfectly again. The new problem is that means old drivers forever. So if you have the AMD Radeon Adrenalin software on your machine and you are having issues with CTR you might want to remove the Radeon software completely with DDU in safe mode and then install ONLY the drivers and use MSI to OC your GPU to get everything working like it should again. The other option is to abandon CTR 2.1 since it is a dead end now anyway and use the AMD OC or do it the old way in BIOS so you can keep AMD Radeon Adrenalin software suite and current drivers..
Thanks for reading and hope this helps someone.
RR


----------



## Eroks1d

Саврус said:


> У вас степпинг процессор 2. Этот степпинг не поддерживается CTR. Это не сработает.
> [/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
> 
> I still do not understand what the problem is, how can I now determine the processor sample?


----------



## roverman

@*1usmus, Do you plan to update with stepping 2 support? *


----------



## roverman

Ясно. Сдох софт. Усмуса убили на войне.


----------



## Savrus

roverman said:


> @*1usmus, Do you plan to update with stepping 2 support? *


Забудь ты про CTR она давным давно заброшена, на ее смену пришла ГИДРА сейчас уже вышла версия 1.2A


----------



## Astrogoth

Your Delts setting should be no more than 50 or you get crashes. Many crashes.


----------



## austinnicholas84

roverman said:


> Ясно. Сдох софт. Усмуса убили на войне.


Откуда, черт возьми, вы берете сведения о том, что 1Усмас погиб на войне? Победа Украине.


----------



## cinico

Ponti said:


> Hello good I bought a 5600x and I tried to pass ctr but it does not leave attached images and reports errors to see if someone has an idea
> 
> View attachment 2556067
> 
> tengo como bloqueadas las opciones
> View attachment 2556068
> 
> View attachment 2556069
> View attachment 2556070
> 
> 
> If someone has happened to him, explain to me how to solve it and others


----------



## cinico

I'm experiencing the same issue, and my CPU is the same. Have you already resolved the issue?


----------



## DavidGDYT

cinico said:


> I'm experiencing the same issue, and my CPU is the same. Have you already resolved the issue?
> View attachment 2568014


Same issue here with the 5600x stepping 2


----------



## Wil8115

gave this a quick try last night. my R20 went from 10400 to 11500.. need to mess with it more. 5950x,32gb Gskill tuned to 3800C17-18-18


----------



## ExGavalonnj

I am having issues with my P1 profile not being able to be turned on because it says the clocks are too low. 

It runs fine during the diagnostic part. It seems to be stuck at base frequency. The other two profiles can get enabled.


----------



## pmgcomputacion

flaviowolff said:


> *ACTUALIZACIÓN: problema resuelto con una nueva reinstalación de Windows 10.*
> 
> 
> Hola a todos.
> Actualmente no puedo ejecutar CTR 2.0 RC5 y RC4. Todos los botones están bloqueados con un signo de prohibido en el cursor y obtengo el siguiente registro:
> 
> 
> 
> Luego, cuando trato de cerrar el programa, aparece la siguiente ventana de error:
> 
> View attachment 2482264
> 
> 
> Con respecto al mensaje de CPPC, estoy seguro de que ingresé todas las siguientes configuraciones en la configuración de UEFI:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Configuración BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Control de estado C global = Habilitado (Avanzado\AMD CBS)
> 
> 2. CPPC = Activado (Avanzado\AMD CBS\NBIO Opciones comunes\SMU Opciones comunes)
> 
> 3. Núcleos preferidos de CPPC = Habilitado (Avanzado\AMD CBS\Opciones comunes de NBIO\Opciones comunes de SMU)
> 
> 4. AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Habilitado (Avanzado\AMD CBS\NBIO Opciones comunes\SMU Opciones comunes\DF Cstates = Habilitado)
> 
> 5. Control de inactividad de la fuente de alimentación = Inactividad de corriente baja (Opciones comunes avanzadas\AMD CBS\CPU)
> 
> 6. Ajuste de PPC = PState 0
> 
> (Avanzado\AMD CBS\NBIO Opciones comunes\SMU Opciones comunes\APBDIS = 1
> 
> Y
> 
> (Opciones avanzadas\AMD CBS\NBIO Common\SMU Common Options\Fixed SOC Pstate = P0)
> 
> 
> 
> También: *(a) * reinstalé los controladores del conjunto de chips varias veces, tanto la versión en el sitio web de Asus como la versión más actualizada en el sitio web de AMD; *(b) * BIOS actualizado a la última versión; *(c) * borró el CMOS y volvió a ingresar la configuración mencionada anteriormente; *(d) * borrado todos los registros de eventos de Windows; * (e)* movió la carpeta de CTR a otras ubicaciones, incluidas unidades externas, siempre ejecutándose como administrador; *(f)* ejecutó la utilidad CTR configcleaner. Nada resolvió el problema.
> 
> Es importante tener en cuenta que CTR 2.0 RC3 y 1.1 funcionan bien, aunque ambos muestran el mismo mensaje "El sistema operativo no ve las etiquetas principales de CPPC" .
> 
> Esto me lleva a creer que el problema en 2.0 RC4 y 2.0 RC5 tiene que ver con " _System.ArgumentException: la matriz de origen no fue lo suficientemente larga. Verifique srcIndex y longitud, y los límites inferiores de la matriz". _mensaje, que no aparece en 2.0 RC3 / 1.1.
> 
> Realmente agradecería si alguien pudiera investigar esto. He visto a otras personas con el mismo problema en Twitter y Guru3D.
> 
> Gracias,
> flavio
> [/COTIZAR]
> 
> 
> Hola, buenas noches.... acabo de adquirir un Ryzen 7 5800x y no puedo utilizar ninguna versión de CTR, pero en cambio Hydra me funciona, el tema es que en el paso 7 se me reinicia mi pc. Escribo en este post pq por lo que lei tengo errores parecidos y no hallo la manera de solucionarlo.
> Mi idea es hacer undervolt, ya que las temperaturas que maneja mi pc no me gustan nada.
> Solicito ayuda a alguie que tega conocimientos avanzados, a ver si me puede descubrir que es lo que estaria impidiendo que el ctr se ejecute normalmente. Vengo de un Ryzen 7 3700x y jamas tuve problemas de ninguna clase.
> mi correo es [email protected], por si alguien ve este mensaje y me da una mano.
> Desde ya muchas gracias !!!


----------



## Melan

DavidGDYT said:


> Same issue here with the 5600x stepping 2


CTR doesn't work with B2 stepping CPUs.


----------



## Rabit

DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
CPU VID: 1048
CPU TEL: 1012
Max temperature: 70,4°
Energy efficient: 4
Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
Reference voltage: 1250 mV
Reference frequency: 4375 MHz
Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
Reference voltage: 1350 mV
Reference frequency: 4525 MHz
Recomended values for undervolting:
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
Reference frequency: 4225 MHz

4565Mhz 1.35V on older board








AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4565.75 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[p67mph] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-5SA7JQB (2021-03-11 11:35:55) - MB: ASRock B450M Pro4-F - RAM: 16384 MB




valid.x86.fr












AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4523.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[2euzx0] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2022-07-30 17:35:50) - MB: MSI B550M PRO-VDH (MS-7C95) - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## Sam_CO

Well this was interesting. Had some decent results from CTR by just running the diagnostics and then applying the profiles.
Updated my ASRock X570 Taichi bios to 4.80, which has the AMD AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.5 update and saw a drop in Cinebench. Retuning did not help. Switched to Ryzen Master and it crashed trying to do the Per Core curve optimization.

Then saw there were performance and other issues with that version of AGESA. ASRock had a newer beta bios that uses 1.2.0.6b instead of 1.2.0.5.

Installed that and saw a performance increase in Cinebench when using no overclocking when compared to running it with no OC in the past. So I wonder how many people I've seen having issues with CTR not giving them performance gains may be running the 1.2.0.5 of the AMD release?


In the process of retuning now. The Diagnostics gave me a better result this time than the numbers I got with the 1.2.0.5 version installed. Having it run a full tune at this time.

Forgot to turn the cycle time down to 240 seconds- waiting . . . .waiting . . . waiting . . . 😁


----------



## Challenger722

Hi, guys
i have a problem
i did the instructions (i guess)
but i can not click on the button 'DIAGNOSTIC' and other buttons.
Is there a solution for it?
Thanks


----------



## ReXven

ramon.cutanda said:


> Para aquellos que tienen mi mismo problema (ver la respuesta #633 ), quiero compartir que me acabo de suscribir al nivel de "Acceso anticipado" en el patreon de 1usmus. v2.1 RC4 disponible en el canal privado de Discord incluye una solución y funciona como se esperaba en mi sistema. Sin embargo, y debido a que RC5 está a solo un par de días, esperaré a la nueva versión para optimizar mi sistema. Con suerte, esa solución estará disponible para todos en el próximo lanzamiento público.
> 
> mejores,
> [/COTIZAR]
> Como lo solucionastes?


----------



## re23071998

deleted


----------



## lautaro621

vacacionesusar el programa y me sale esto 
System.AgregateException: se produjeron uno o más errores. ---> System.NullReferenceException: Referencia a objeto no establecido como instancia de un objeto.
en A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5c2452607c2665392a3543b056d8caa4()
en A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c851a92f7e153dde284accde57e5e21c4()
en System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()
--- Fin del seguimiento de la pila de excepción interna ---
en System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Wait(Int32 milisegundosTiempo de espera, CancellationToken cancelationToken)
en A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2..ctor()
---> (Excepción interna #0) System.NullReferenceException: Referencia a objeto no establecido como instancia de un objeto.
en A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c5c2452607c2665392a3543b056d8caa4()
en A.c7ef8ec682dd21d60b7ea8e49e2ff83f2.c851a92f7e153dde284accde57e5e21c4()
en System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()<---
hacer


----------

